# Продукты компании SafenSoft: Проблемы, вопросы, обсуждения



## Rashevskiy

*Тест-обзор продуктов Safe'n'Sec от AV-Comparatives*

Австрийская тестовая лаборатория AV-Comparatives.org провела тест-обзор продуктов Safe'n'Sec.

"Safe’n’Sec Персональный, разработанный компанией S.N.Safe&Software, является хорошо спроектированным продуктом, которым имеет реальный потенциал для защиты пользователя от всех типов угроз. По существу, подход к обеспечению безопасности, реализованный компанией S.N.Safe&Software в Safe’n’Sec Персональный, с применением технологии V.I.P.O., является очень интересным."

"Мы протестировали возможности Safe’n’Sec Персональный по защите компьютера на 100 образцах вредоносного кода (Вирусы, Трояны, Бэкдоры, Руткиты и т.д.), которые не были детектированы ведущими антивирусными продуктами во время наших основных тестирований.
Во время тестирования Safe’n’Sec Персональный продемонстрировал 100%-ый результат, но мы должны заметить, что правильная работа программы возможна только при непосредственном участии пользователя в принятии решений."

Во вложении доступен для скачивания архив, содержащий русскую и английскую редакции тест-обзра, которые в скором времени будут доступны для скачивания с официального сайта AV-Comparatives.org и компании-разработчика продуктов Safe'n'Sec - S.N.Safe&Software.


----------



## akok

Интересно было бы прочесть обзор о установке и работе Safe'n'Sec на зараженной машине.

Да и когда писали обзор могли бы меньше уделить обзору сайта, а попытаться поймать пару вредоносов в сети. 

Мне понравилось.


----------



## Rashevskiy

Спасибо за отзыв. 

По поводу обзора сайта могу сказать следующее - в Европе, да и вообще на Западе, очень внимательно относятся к "лицу" компании, а также к сервису, который предоставляет компания - по западным меркам это показатель уровня компании, отсюда и подробный разбор сайта.

Что касается установки на зараженную машину - сразу после установки Safe'n'Sec и первоначальной настройки ("Создание профиля системы") пользователю предлагается провести проверку ПК на вирусы с помощью АВ-движков от Dr.Web, Vba32, BitDefender, и в случае обнаружения вредоносных объектов в системе будет проведена процедура лечения.


----------



## Rashevskiy

*Anti-Malware.ru провели тест-обзор Safe`n`Sec TPSecure*

В июле 2010 года специалисты Anti-Malware.ru провели тест-обзор решения Safe`n`Sec TPSecure, уникального на сегодняшний день на российском рынке программного продукта для защиты банкоматов и платежных терминалов от всех типов информационных угроз.

В процессе тест-обзора представители независимого аналитического портала протестировали решение с точки зрения его эксплуатации и функционирования всех заявленных возможностей, а также обратили внимание на технологическую составляющую программного решения TPSecure.

По мнению Anti-Malware.ru, в силу своей технологической новизны TPSecure является перспективным и оптимальным отраслевым решением для защиты банкоматов и платежных терминалов, занимает минимальное количество системных ресурсов и не требователен к каналу связи, что важно для защиты банкоматов.

Подробнее познакомится с обзором Safe`n`Sec TPSecure, подготовленным порталом Anti-Malware можно здесь.


----------



## akok

*Rashevskiy*, спасибо за интересный обзор.


----------



## Rashevskiy

*Anti-Malware.ru провели тест-обзор Safe`n`Sec TPSecure*

В июле 2010 года специалисты Anti-Malware.ru провели тест-обзор решения Safe`n`Sec TPSecure, уникального на сегодняшний день на российском рынке программного продукта для защиты банкоматов и платежных терминалов от всех типов информационных угроз.

В процессе тест-обзора представители независимого аналитического портала протестировали решение с точки зрения его эксплуатации и функционирования всех заявленных возможностей, а также обратили внимание на технологическую составляющую программного решения TPSecure.

По мнению Anti-Malware.ru, в силу своей технологической новизны TPSecure является перспективным и оптимальным отраслевым решением для защиты банкоматов и платежных терминалов, занимает минимальное количество системных ресурсов и не требователен к каналу связи, что важно для защиты банкоматов.

*"Safe'n'Sec TPSecure является перспективным отраслевым решением, предназначенным специально для защиты банкоматов и платёжных терминалов под управлением ОС Windows от внедрения вредоносных программ и их несанкционированной активности. Safe'n'Sec TPSecure разработан на основе принципиального нового подхода по сравнению с классическими антивирусами. Он не требует постоянного обновления. В его основе лежат технологии поведенческого анализа и контроля целостности приложений (HIPS с использованием sandbox (песочницы) и whitelisting (белые списки)). В результате такого подхода. Safe'n'Sec TPSecure при работе отнимает минимальное количество системных ресурсов и не требователен к каналу связи, что очень важно именно для защиты банкоматов и платежных терминалов."*

Подробнее познакомится с обзором Safe`n`Sec TPSecure, подготовленным порталом Anti-Malware можно здесь.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Для обеспечения наилучшей защиты компания-разработчик S.N. Safe&Software рекомендует перед установкой продуктов Safe'n'Sec установить следующие пакеты обновлений:

● *пакет обновления 3 (SP3) для ОС Windows XP — файл образа компакт-диска ISO-9660*
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...CE-B5FB-4488-8C50-FE22559D164E&displaylang=ru

● *пакет обновления 1 (SP1) для Windows Vista (все языки) (KB936330)*
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...2A-9C9B-4579-B64A-09146A0BA746&displaylang=ru

● *пакет обновления 1 (SP1) для Windows Vista (все языки) для систем на базе процессоров x64 (KB936330)*
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...BD-DFCD-47CF-AA76-DC0626DCDF10&displaylang=ru

● *пакет обновления 2 (SP2) для Windows Vista (все языки) (KB948465)*
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FamilyID=891ab806-2431-4d00-afa3-99ff6f22448d

● *пакет обновления 2 (SP2) для Windows Vista (все языки) для систем на базе процессоров x64 (KB948465)*
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FamilyID=8ad69826-03d4-488c-8f26-074800c55bc3

Перед установкой пакетов исправлений для Windows настоятельно рекомендуем вам деинсталлировать все антивирусные и защитные программы, включая решения линейки Internet Security, файерволы (брандмауеры), продукты Safe`n`Sec и HIPS-решения, сохранив их лицензионную информацию. Так как их активное состояние не только затормозит установку пакета исправлений, но и может воспрепятствовать установке наиболее важных обновлений Windows.


----------



## Arbitr

А есть у вас бесплатная версия "домашний вариант"? или триал чтоб попробовать?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Arbitr написал(а):


> Аа есть у вас бесплатная версия "домашний вариант"? или тирал чтоб попробовать?



Да. Триал на 30 дней имеется. 
См. страницу "Скачать защиту".


----------



## Arbitr

Что не могу найти полное описание продукта http://www.safensoft.ru/security.phtml?c=602, какие модули в нем, ну и подобное....
Safe`n`Sec + Антивирусный сканер BitDefender вот здесь например вижу есть сканер а что еще есть?? фаер? HIPS ? что??


----------



## SNS-amigo

В основе всех решений SafenSoft (Safe’n’Sec) лежит технология V.I.P.O.

Технология V.I.P.O. (Valid Inside Permitted Operations) является собственной разработкой компании SafenSoft (Safe’n’Sec).
Она основана на гибком разграничении системных привилегий при работе компьютера:

• сканирование системы и создание профиля всех приложений информационной системы;
• формирование списка доверенных приложений;
• функционирование системы в соответствии с установленными привилегиями;
• предотвращение выполнения потенциально опасных приложений;
• запрет запуска новых приложений без разрешения пользователя.


*Подробное описание технологии V.I.P.O. *

*SafenSoft (Safe’n’Sec) V.I.P.O. является системой предотвращения вторжений.* Это собственная разработка компании. Задача системы защиты – предотвращение заражения компьютера вредоносным кодом и сохранение первоначальной целостности операционной системы и всех ее компонентов, включая установленные пользователем.

Любое изменение целостности компонентов ОС может быть инициировано только пользователем.

Во время установки системы защиты все компоненты операционной системы включаются в БД. Целостность системы гарантируется устойчивым алгоритмом хеширования SHA-256. Загрузка каждого исполняемого модуля в системе допускается только, когда он прошел проверку хеш-суммы по БД.

Запуск и работа неизвестного приложения, не включенного в БД на момент установки возможны только в текущей сессии работы операционной системы, только при условии, что такой запуск инициировал сам пользователь.

И только пользователь может принять решение о включении нового приложения в качестве компонента его системы.

Поскольку SafenSoft (Safe’n’Sec) V.I.P.O. разрешает загрузку только тех исполняемых модулей, хеш-суммы которых включены в БД - дополнительные модули не смогут выполниться. Не смогут выполниться и модифицированные компоненты системы.

Их загрузка будет предотвращена, и пользователь получит информационное сообщение об этом. Запуск неизвестного процесса будет предотвращен до того, пока пользователь не обозначит степень доверия к нему.

Если же пользователь самостоятельно решил выполнить или установить новую программу - система защиты уведомляет его о запуске неизвестного приложения.

Далее сценарий может развиваться 3-мя путями:

1. Запуск приложения. Приложение запускается и может загружать дополнительные модули, не прошедшие контроль целостности по БД. Даже если такое приложение является вредоносным и выполнит инсталляцию каких-либо дополнительных компонентов в систему пользователя, все они могут выполняться только до следующей перезагрузки ОС, поскольку они не включены в БД и их следующая загрузка будет предотвращена.

2. Запрет запуска приложения. Приложение будет заблокировано.

3. Установка нового приложения. В этом случае система защиты включает в БД все новые компоненты устанавливаемого приложения. Загрузка приложения и его компонентов в дальнейшем будет разрешена.
Перед установкой приложения пользователь может сохранить старую базу данных как бэкап, и если установленное приложение вызвало недоверие, – заблокировать запуск всех установленных им компонентов, вернув из бэкапа базу данных.

*Особенности работы*
Поскольку при формировании базы данных в нее включаются только одиночные модули, находящиеся на жестком диске, то в нее не попадут модули приложений, которые хранятся в ресурсах, архивах и т.п. Чтобы не нарушить работу таких приложений система защиты должна предоставлять возможность запуска таких приложений в режиме «слежения загрузки модулей» или так называемом «Особом режиме», что аналогично работе SafenSoft (Safe’n’Sec) V.I.P.O. при установке нового приложения.

«Особый режим» необходимо применить один раз для того, чтобы при запуске проблемного приложения включить в базу данных модули, которые будут извлекаться из ресурсов, архивов и т.д. Последующие запуски могут проходить в нормальном режиме без дополнительных действий со стороны пользователя. «Особый режим» выбирается в контекстном меню при клике на проблемном приложении.

*Ещё о технологии:* http://www.safensoft.com/promo/Docs/RUS/SafenSec_technology.pdf

*Наши продукты:* http://www.safensoft.com/promo/Docs/RUS/SafenSec_products.pdf


----------



## SNS-amigo

> не могу найти полное описание продукта ...какие модули в нем, ну и подобное....
> Safe`n`Sec + Антивирусный сканер BitDefender вот здесь например вижу есть сканер а что еще есть?? фаер? HIPS ? что??



Спасибо за ваш вопрос. 
В основе всех решений Safe`n`Sec лежит проактивная защита Safe`n`Sec, построенная на технологии V.I.P.O.
Подробнее о ней см. здесь.
Подробнее о каждом персональном продукте см. здесь.


----------



## Arbitr

Есть базовый продукт в основе которого собственная разработка Safe`n`Sec, V.I.P.O. которая представляет собой проактивку, + дополнения (расширения) в виде сканеров фаерволов и т.д. других фирм.
Что нам известно из описания, только то, что в основе работы данного приложения V.I.P.O. (Valid Inside Permitted Operations), собственная разработка компании S.N. Safe&Software.
Да можно сказать что это новый и очень интересный продукт, так как он не только совместим со многими прекрасными сканерами, например курейт, VBA, а они интегрированы в него, но это заслуга уже другого производителя.
Мне интересно чем же так система так хороша и чем отличается от проактивки к примеру того же Outpost Free? кроме цены конечно)))


----------



## SNS-amigo

С вашего разрешения, я попробую прояснить некоторые вопросы. Бьен? 

Сразу скажу, что это не реклама, как у других, а лишь описание технологии.



Arbitr написал(а):


> можно сказать что это новый и очень интересный продукт


Новый только на этом форуме... См. тут полный список публикаций о продукте c 2004 года.



Arbitr написал(а):


> например курейт, VBA интегрированы в него, но это заслуга уже другого производителя


Не совсем так. Продукт VBA32 не совместим в раздельном использовании с SnS. И в интеграции его в SnS Deluxe по большей части заслуга разработчиков SnS (ИМХО).
Список по совместимости (правда итоговый на начало этого года, с выходом новой версии 3.6 и инопродуктов линейки "2011" будет составлен новый).



Arbitr написал(а):


> чем же так система так хороша и чем отличается от проактивки к примеру того же Outpost Free


Хороший вопрос. И об этом уже должны говорить сами разработчики. Я лишь SNS-amigo, как вы знаете. 
Но, пока мы их ждём, вы, как опытный пользователь, можете и сами получить ответ, когда начнёте пользоваться SNS хотя бы в триальном варианте. В отличие от, скажем, триального KISа он не будет мучить пользователя упрёками в том, что он [шабака] ещё не купил его [кису]. 

PS. Правда, можно было бы вас спросить о том, откуда вы взяли проактивку в файерволе Outpost Free, но не буду. Дам только ссылку на описание продукта "Safe`n`Sec Deluxe + Firewall Outpost Pro". Там всё подробно описано - у кого что есть. :thank_you2:


----------



## SNS-amigo

akoK написал(а):


> Интересно было бы прочесть обзор о установке и работе Safe'n'Sec на зараженной машине.



Вам хотелось бы, чтобы этот обзор написал нейтральный или, вернее, вендоронезависимый и нефанатичнонастроенный на другой продукт человек? А здесь есть такие?


----------



## akok

Думаю желающие найдутся. А мы опубликуем.


----------



## SNS-amigo

akoK написал(а):


> Думаю желающие найдутся. А мы опубликуем.



В таком случае от меня прямые сылки для скачивания Safe'n'Sec для персональных пользователей:
Safe'n'Sec + Dr.Web
Safe'n'Sec + Dr.Web
Safe'n'Sec + BitDefender

Выбор за вами, участники форума Virusnet.Info!

Ждём от вас кюр-обзоров и конструктивной критики, если такая будет иметь место. 

Tener un buen tratamiento de los viruso!


----------



## Arbitr

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Не реклама, а лишь описание технологии.


как раз технолгия не описана, описан ожидаемый результат.
то есть в результате работы нашей системы у вас будет... и не будет...


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Правда, можно было бы вас спросить о том, откуда вы взяли проактивку в файерволе Outpost Free, но не буду


уже спросили..отвечаю..ежедневно ее наблюдаю в своем оутпосте))


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Но, пока мы их ждём, вы, как опытный пользователь, можете и сами получить ответ, когда начнёте пользоваться SNS хотя бы в триальном варианте


попробую на компах клиентов..а там будем посмотреть, положительные или отрицательные реультаты обязательно выложу.

_Добавлено через 3 часа 33 минуты 32 секунды_
в теме по лечению 3 заражение подряд попросил пользователя сменить свой проудкт на ваш триальную версию..и в течении недели понаблюдать..поглядим.


----------



## Arbitr

по рекомендации установили Safe (без дополнений, настройки по умолчанию оставили)
ноут: intel (модель не уточнили) *64 2,7 Ghz DDR2 4G win7 так же не знаю32/64
сказали неплохо но
выдержки: решение тяжеловато, пинает он больнее по угрозам(то есть видет больше) немного далековато до гигантов,но юзабилити достаточно хорошее.
буду испытывать дальше.Но вот недавно попробывал антивирус с облочными сервисами,вот это было здорово,ибо ресурсов ело мало,что экономит батарею не на шутку


----------



## Rashevskiy

Arbitr написал(а):


> Но вот недавно попробывал антивирус с облочными сервисами,вот это было здорово,ибо ресурсов ело мало,что экономит батарею не на шутку


Да, вот только если провести DDoS на серверную часть cloud-архитектуры? 

_Добавлено через 57 секунд_


Arbitr написал(а):


> выдержки: решение тяжеловато, пинает он больнее по угрозам(то есть видет больше) немного далековато до гигантов,


Можно перефразировать по-проще?


----------



## Arbitr

Rashevskiy написал(а):


> решение тяжеловато


жрет ресурсы



Rashevskiy написал(а):


> пинает он больнее по угрозам(то есть видет больше)


видимо речь идет о проактивке, сразу замечает сигналит о угрозе.



Rashevskiy написал(а):


> немного далековато до гигантов,


что он здесь сравнивал что так написал сам не понял


----------



## SNS-amigo

Arbitr написал(а):


> сказали неплохо но
> выдержки:


А весь текст, каким бы он не был, у вас не сохранился? 



Arbitr написал(а):


> *64 2,7 Ghz DDR2 4G win7 так же не знаю32/64


Если пишет о реальных 4 Гб ОЗУ, то такое возможно только на 64-битной арх-ре. 
Если на ноуте стоит купленная в магазине вместе с ним ОСь, то такие машины нужно сначала реально оптимизировать, *прежде, чем ставить какое-то средство защиты*. Грубо говоря - вырезать всю шняжную утиль от вендора.


----------



## Arbitr

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> А весь текст, каким бы он не был, у вас не сохранился?


надо искать..


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Если пишет о реальных 4 Гб ОЗУ, то такое возможно только на 64-битной арх-ре.


 они то реальные но это не говорит что все отображаются..возможно что и 32


----------



## Rashevskiy

Arbitr написал(а):


> они то реальные но это не говорит что все отображаются..возможно что и 32


На операционных системаз с 32-битной разрядностью возможность функционирования 4Гб только теоритическая. 
На практике 32-битная ОС работает с чуть более, чем 3Гб ОЗУ, что и должна была бы отображать.


----------



## Arbitr

Arbitr написал(а):


> они то реальные но


имеется ввиду что стоят две планки по два гига



Rashevskiy написал(а):


> На практике 32-битная ОС работает с чуть более, чем 3Гб ОЗУ


да спасибо я знаю))

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 1 секунду_
кстати есть моменты когда можно задействовать все 4 гига в 32 битной оси, анпирмер в биосе выставить параметр memory future


----------



## Rashevskiy

Arbitr написал(а):


> кстати есть моменты когда можно задействовать все 4 гига в 32 битной оси, анпирмер в биосе выставить параметр memory future


Да, но на практике мало кто пользуется данным параметром, учитывая что большинство не подозревает о его существовании вовсе.

Ксати, надо отметить, что, например, Windows Server 2003 засчет т.н. расширения адресного пространства (PAE) может поддерживать до 128Гб ОЗУ в 32-битной редакции.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Ага, тох-тибидох-тибидох! 
Я написал "реальных 4 Гб ОЗУ", а надо было "реальноотображаемых" или "реальноиспользуемых", чтобы было понятнее. 
Хотя развившееся обсуждение тоже довольно интересное. 

Кстати, много вы видели плат с биосным "memory future"? Этот параметр зачастую такой же фютюрный, как и платы с ним.

_Добавлено через 1 час 5 минут 36 секунд_
Можно не зацикливаться на недостатке отображаемого размера в 32-х битных системах, а сделать специально заготовленный производителем разгон памяти. Для модулей памяти DDR2/DDR3 лучше использовать технологию настройки памяти *Extreme Memory Profile* и технологию повышения производительности *Enhanced Performance Profiles*.
Современные платы снабжаются специальным твикером (MIT) для такой работы с памятью. Память, естественно, сама должна поддерживать эти технологии.

Пример: очень наглядное описание на русском языке - плата от GIGABYTE


----------



## Arbitr

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Я написал "реальных 4 Гб ОЗУ", а надо было "реальноотображаемых" или "реальноиспользуемых", чтобы было понятнее.


ну да)))


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Хотя развившееся обсуждение тоже довольно интересное


ну вообще то мы говорим об Safe nec и его потребелении системных ресурсов



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Кстати, много вы видели плат с биосным "memory future"? Этот параметр зачастую такой же фютюрный, как и платы с ним.


не много, скажем 2 из 5, но я просто пример пример, есть и другие варианты использовать более чем 3,3 г. операт памяти, но вопрос в другом, все отображаемые (условно 3,3 ) все равно не используются, только в играх (я о домашн пользов) у меня например из двух гигов DDR2 свободен гиг всегда даже при игре в мою любимую браузерную игру танки, нагружается только процессор, он слабый 2,8 celeron LGA 775 у товарища же среднестат дом комп это двухядерный 64 битный 2.7Ghz считаю что этого вполне достаточно для домашней работы (без серьезных игр, в которые он и не играет) так вот он заметил что после установки обсуждаемого продукта чуть "медленнее" работает.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Arbitr написал(а):


> так вот он заметил что после установки обсуждаемого продукта чуть "медленнее" работает


Чуть медленнее - это ещё хорошо. Нужно дождаться окончания "нужных процессов" SnS, или отложить их на время, когда можно сделать запланированный простой ПК для этих процессов. Первое время меня ужасно доставало это дело...

В идеале любую защиту ОС нужно строить с нуля (как дом, как тело), а в случае с SnS - это наилучший залог долгой жизни и хорошего здоровья ОС. 
Ставить защитный продукт на старую замусоренную и расшаренную систему - это не выход, это мука. Лучше уж поставить его на заражённую систему и вылечить. А потом выгадать время, и сменить систему на более защищённый вариант. Установить требуемые обновления и надёжно защитить созданное.


----------



## Arbitr

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Нужно дождаться окончания "нужных процессов" SnS


что за процессы вы имеете ввиду, и когда примерно они заканчиваются??
напомню комп сразу после лечения и были сделаны все обновления


----------



## Rashevskiy

Arbitr написал(а):


> что за процессы вы имеете ввиду, и когда примерно они заканчиваются??
> напомню комп сразу после лечения и были сделаны все обновления


"Нужные процессы", как сказал *SNS-amigo* - это процесс автоматического создания профиля системы, т.е. отпечатка доверенных файлов.


----------



## Rashevskiy

В компании SafenSoft / Safe`n`Sec предусмотрены несколько видов информационной поддержки и обратной связи с пользователями наших продуктов:

*WWW:*
Proactive protection of the computer against malicious software, ATM protection, data leakage prevention
Проактивная защита компьютера от вредоносных программ, защита банкоматов, защита информации от утечки
Защита банкоматов. Защита конечных точек банковской сети и устройств самообслуживания.
====================================
*Основная:*

1. *Служба технической поддержки корпоративных клиентов*, в которую можно обратиться:
-- по телефону *+7 495 967-14-51*
-- по E-mail: *support@safensoft.com*

2. Запрос в отдел технической поддержки корпоративных клиентов SafenSoft / Safe`n`Sec
Запрос в отдел технической поддержки корпоративных клиентов


----------



## Rashevskiy

Компания *S.N.Safe&Software* с ноября 2008 года является участником программы Intel Software Partner, в рамках которой разработчики программного обеспечения получают уникальную возможность оптимизировать программное обеспечение для работы с многоядерными процессорами Intel.

На данный момент, компания *S.N.Safe&Software* является Серебрянным партнером, т.е. компанией-разработчиком, программное обеспечение которого является исключительно важным для продвижения архитектур Intel.








Продукты *Safe'n'Sec Enterprise Suite* и *Safe'n'Sec TPSecure* имеют награду Approved by Anti-Malware.ru, что подтверждает высокое качество продуктов и предоставляемого сервиса.












Продукты Safe'n'Sec для персональных пользователей имеют сертификаты *"Certified for Windows Vista"* и *"Compatible with Windows 7"*, которые подтверждают полную совместимость продуктов Safe'n'Sec со всеми версиями операционных систем Windows Vista и Windows 7.








Продукт компании SafenSoft - *Safe'n'Sec Персональный* удостоен награды "Лучшая производительность" от журнала Hard'n'Soft, которая подтверждает высокое качество продукта.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Arbitr написал(а):


> что за процессы вы имеете ввиду, и когда примерно они заканчиваются??
> напомню комп сразу после лечения и были сделаны все обновления





Rashevskiy написал(а):


> "Нужные процессы", как сказал SNS-amigo - это процесс автоматического создания профиля системы, т.е. отпечатка доверенных файлов.



Прошу прощения, за задержку ответа. Сейчас "горячая пора". 
Роман, как всегда был предельно точен, и мне добавить уже нечего. 

Подробности о "нужных процессах" можно узнать как сразу после установки SnS (программа сама сообщит об этом), так и в ейной онлайн-справке: 

Начало работы >>>
Создание профиля системы >>>


----------



## edde

Справку поправьте, проблемы с кодировкой


----------



## SNS-amigo

edde написал(а):


> Справку поправьте, проблемы с кодировкой


*edde*
Спасибо за предупреждение. C Opera и FF - оказывется есть проблемы автоматического распознавания кода. 

Кодировка веб-страницы онлайн-справки - Кириллица (Windows) или Юникод (UTF-8). Это, как известно, позволяет большинству браузеров на движке IE распознавать код правильно. 

*Rashevskiy*, передай, пожалуйста, веб-мастерам описание проблемы с онлайн-справкой.

_Добавлено через 2 часа 35 минут 37 секунд_
Перевёл в текстовый формат содержание ссылок

*Начало работы*

Оптимальные настройки программы Safe'n'Sec позволяют обеспечить безопасность компьютера сразу же после установки приложения.
Для удобства использования автоматическая настройка программы производится в мастере Создание профиля системы, который запускается при первом старте программы.
Компьютер может быть заражен вредоносными программами до установки приложения. Рекомендуется выполнить полную проверку компьютера, чтобы обнаружить имеющиеся вредоносные программы.
На момент установки приложения входящие в поставку антивирусные базы могут устареть, а в модулях программы исправлены уязвимости и сделаны улучшения. Рекомендуется выполнить обновление программы.
После выполнения вышеописанных действий приложение готово к работе.

*Создание профиля системы*
Для эффективной защиты компьютера и проверки установленных приложений, Safe'n'Sec создает Профиль системы при первом запуске программы. Использование Профиля системы позволяет:

• Разделить все выполняющиеся на компьютере приложения на безопасные/известные и потенциально опасные/неизвестные. 
• Выполнить неизвестные приложения в ограниченной среде и автоматически блокировать опасную активность таких приложений. 
• Снизить нагрузку на пользователя, при принятии решений о запрете или разрешении активности приложения. 
Создание Профиля системы состоит из нескольких этапов:
• Обновление компонентов автоматической настройки программы через Интернет. Если невозможно установить соединение с Интернет, то используются компоненты, входящие в поставку продукта. 
• Поиск и сбор информации обо всех исполняемых файлах (exe, com, dll и т.д.) на компьютере. 
• Идентификация файлов приложений по следующим признакам: 
• Наличие доверенного сертификата (цифровой подписи) у приложения. 
• Наличие записи о приложении в файлах каталога (cat -файлы) Windows. 
• Наличие записи о приложении в "белом" списке приложений Safe'n'Sec. 
• Назначение ограничений выполнения приложения: 
• Доверенное или известное приложение (выполняется только с Частными ограничениями). 
• Ограниченное приложение (выполняется с Общими и Частными ограничениями). 
• Заблокированное приложение (выполнение запрещено). 
• Проверка файлов приложения антивирусным модулем. 

После создания Профиля системы программа отслеживает выполнение новых или неизвестных приложений (приложения, информации о которых нет в Профиле системы), блокирует опасные действия и предупреждает о подозрительной активности приложения.


ПРИМЕЧАНИЕ

Создание профиля системы может занять продолжительное время, в зависимости от количества, установленного на компьютере программного обеспечения. Рекомендуется свернуть окно автоматической настройки в зону уведомлений и продолжить работу.

ВАЖНО
Не рекомендуется устанавливать новое или обновлять программное обеспечение во время автоматической настройки. Программа не сможет проверить и зарегистрировать новое ПО в профиле системы.

ВАЖНО
Сразу после установки программы Защита компьютера выключена. Для эффективной работы программы необходимо произвести автоматическую настройку - создать Профиль системы. По завершению автоматической настройки программа самостоятельно Включит защиту.

Не Рекомендуется включать Защиту до окончания автоматической настройки или без созданного Профиля системы.


----------



## akok

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Наличие доверенного сертификата (цифровой подписи) у приложения.


А стоит ли? Как показывает практика наличие сертификата не означает безопасность. Недалеко искать, тот же Stuxnet.




SNS-amigo написал(а):


> • Доверенное или известное приложение (выполняется только с Частными ограничениями).


+ + +  Только насколько ограничены частные ограничения?


----------



## Rashevskiy

Что касается ЦП (цифровых сертификатов) - на самом деле у нас есть свои базы доверенных корневых центров сертификации - это раз, и у нас есть своя база проверенных сертификатов - это два. Т.е. не все приложения с ЦП будут выполняться с неограниченными правами. 

Что касается частных ограничений, то в общих словах приложения с ограничениями выполнется в модуле sandbox (aka песочница), который входит в состав всех продуктов Safe'n'Sec.

*edde*
Спасибо за сообщение об ошибке.

*SNS-amigo*
Обязательно передам веб-мастеру.


----------



## SNS-amigo

(пожелания в свободном стиле)

Давайте вместе попробуем сделать модель несуществующего идеального защитного продукта, который бы устроил всех пользователей.

Бьен? Ну тогда, мой вариант примерно такой. Только, порфагор, не ругайтесь, я писал его сходу и почти не обдумывая. 

Итак, с учётом прозвучавших пожеланий (хоть и маловато будет!) выбираем три режима работы:

*Новичок* - это тот пользователь, который хочет, чтобы программа сама принимала все решения за него и не задавала никаких вопросов.
*Мастер* - это тот пользователь, который имеет опыт работы с программой и может самостоятельно разобраться в её основных настройках.
*Эксперт* - это тот пользователь, который хочет, чтобы программа работала только с его настройками и не удаляла ничего без его ведома.




 


 



_Рис. Слева направо: Новичок, Мастер, Эксперт. _

В режиме "Новичок" должно показываться минимум кнопок, настроек и не должно быть никаких обращений к пользователю. Т.е. поставил, ввёл лицензию и спокоен на целый год. Желательно, чтобы в режиме "Новичок" не было никаких других диалогов, показов окон, собственной рекламы, новостей и уведомлений, но на это никто не пойдёт.

В режиме "Мастер" должны показываться все основные кнопки и настройки, благодаря которым программа сможет вести диалог с этим пользователем и позволять ему управлять сканированием, обновлением или переключать её на "автопилот".

В режиме "Эксперт" должны показываться все имеющиеся кнопки и настройки, но программа должна позволить пользователю иметь полный доступ к его настройками и не удалять ничего без его ведома.

Итак, далее *алгоритм начального поведения* защитной программы, допустим антивируса, выстраивается примерно следующий.

*1.* Запускается установка программы и выдаётся первый диалог "Хотите установить антивирусную программу ТАКУЮ-ТО?" с банальными "Да" и "Нет". Я бы убрал его совсем, но для категории людей, которые запускают всё, что попадёт под руку, его придётся оставить.

*2.* Далее согласно международному авторскому праву идёт прочтение тягостного и ненавистного всем пользователям лицензионного соглашения, которое я бы тоже убрал, но его тоже придётся оставить, обязательно сократив до размера одной страницы в "Блокноте".

*3.* После прочтения ЛС должна сразу начинаться установка программы в защищённом режиме со всеми лечебными на автомате настройками с последующей перезагрузкой и автоматической настройкой всех функций защиты системы.

*4.* После перезагрузки системы допустим показ диалога, в котором пользователь должен выбрать дальнейший режим работы программы: Новичок-Мастер-Эксперт.

*Текст под иконкой "Новичка":* Я не имею опыта работы с программой и хочу, чтобы все действия она выполняла сама и не задавала мне никаких вопросов.

*Текст под иконкой "Мастер":* Я пользуюсь программой достаточно давно и хочу управлять сканированием, обновлением и переключать её на "автопилот".

*Текст под иконкой "Эксперта":* Я являюсь специалистом по этой программе и хочу иметь полный доступ ко всем её настройкам с возможностью извлечения вредоносов.

*5.* Далее совсем без диалогов нам не обойтись и потому придётся допустить ещё две категории (диалог или уведомление в трее):
*а)* предложить ввести лицензионный код или продолжить использовать программу N-ное число дней в полнофункциональном режиме;
*б)* предложить подключиться к Интернету для обновления и актуализации защиты или при наличие подключения сделать это автоматически.


Всё. *На иконке в трее должно быть контекстное меню с переключением режимов Новичок-Мастер-Эксперт.*

Всё остальное, что мы видим сейчас в современных антивирусных программах должно включаться, отображаться и показываться после переключения а режим "Мастера" и "Эксперта". Там пусть специалисты изголяются по своему разумению.

Но с учётом пожеланий прекрасной половины человечества, я бы добавил в программу ещё возможность выбирать пол и вести соответствующий этому аспекту диалог. Но это, видимо, вообще трудноосуществимо.


----------



## Arbitr

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> В режиме "Эксперт" должны показываться все имеющиеся кнопки и настройки, но программа должна позволить пользователю иметь полный доступ к его настройками и не удалять ничего без его ведома.


высока вероятность при попадании либо кода либо прямого подключения к системе, отключения продукта, со всеми вытекающими последствиями, как минимум защитить паролем


----------



## akok

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> последующей перезагрузкой


Лучше запуск всех модулей "с лету".


----------



## Arbitr

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> и автоматической настройкой всех функций защиты системы.


довольно узкий момент, тогда приложения если они не имеют допустим цифровой подписи, или иное, что может вызвать подозрение, как будет оцениваться?? как разрешаться или блокироваться запуск? разделение на доверенные и нет, недоверенные запускаются в песочнице?? ведь в данном случае не может запретить и потом вступать в диалог с пользователем разрешать запуск или нет...


----------



## edde

В алгоритме начального поведения первый пункт по моему лишний, так как пользователь по дефолту в любом случае должен принять пользовательское соглашение и лицензию. И по моему двух режимов работы программы вполне хватает. Согласен с *Arbitr*, страница назначения пароля нужна. Вылезающее из трея напоминание о вводах какого либо кода скорее раздражает пользователей, чем стимулирует к покупке программы, это нужно делать при установке(либо устанавливать триалку, либо вводить код лицензии). В трее имха лучше режимы не переключать да и смысла особого в этом нету, там нужен быстрый доступ к важным функциям программы - сканирование, обновление, включение\отключение защиты, основное окно программы, доступ к настройкам.


----------



## iolka

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Но с учётом пожеланий прекрасной половины человечества, я бы добавил в программу ещё возможность выбирать пол и вести соответствующий этому аспекту диалог. Но это, видимо, вообще трудноосуществимо.


не стоит так же забывать о пользователях обременённых профессиональным недугом наполеонизма и искренне жаждущих возвращения патриархата...


----------



## SNS-amigo

Благодарю всех за проявленный интерес и полезные замечания. Хотел ответить всем, но меня срочно вызвали - работа... Но дам заставлять ждать нельзя, потому отпишу ответ. 

*iolka*, когда я написал "ещё возможность выбирать пол", то я имел ввиду свой пол (т.е. пол пользователя) и последующие *речевые обороты, которые больше нравятся женщинам,* а не сухие солдафонские команды, которые обычно и есть в диалоге программы с пользователем. :give_rose:

Ну, а указанных "меньшевиков" и "наполеонов", думаю, устроит один из трёх предложенных режимов. А была бы возможность выбирать свой пол, то для них такой продукт стал бы приоритетным среди прочих "однополых" продуктов.

_Добавлено через 4 часа 26 минут 21 секунду_


Arbitr написал(а):


> как минимум защитить паролем


*Само собой.* В режиме "Новичок" это бесполезно - см. _""программа сама принимала все решения за него и не задавала никаких вопросов""._
В режиме "Мастер" и "Эксперт" - естественно должно быть - см. в _""Всё остальное, что мы видим сейчас в современных антивирусных программах должно включаться, отображаться и показываться после переключения в режим "Мастера" и "Эксперта"""._




Arbitr написал(а):


> приложения если они не имеют допустим цифровой подписи, или иное, что может вызвать подозрение, как будет оцениваться?? как разрешаться или блокироваться запуск? разделение на доверенные и нет, недоверенные запускаются в песочнице?? ведь в данном случае не может запретить и потом вступать в диалог с пользователем разрешать запуск или нет...


ОК. "Новичок" ничего не знает и не понимает, потому - это настройки по умолчанию для этого пользовательского режима. 
Проверка "ЭЦП" и разделение на доверенные/недоверенные и сейчас мало каким продуктом отображается в настройках, и тем более не спрашивается при установке. 
Единственно, что функционал "Лечить и удалять, если лечение невозможно" должен быть п/у включен, как и прописано в _""установка программы в защищённом режиме со всеми лечебными на автомате настройками""._





edde написал(а):


> Вылезающее из трея напоминание о вводах ...кода скорее раздражает пользователей, чем стимулирует к покупке программы, это нужно делать при установке (либо устанавливать триалку, либо вводить код лицензии).


*Само собой.* Т.к. мы для "Новичка" отталкиваемся от закона "Поставил и забыл", то можно допустить уведомление в трее только 1 раз: ввести код активации или продолжить использование программы триальное кол-во дней, без последующих напоминаний. Но для заботы о пользователе можно напомнить ещё 1 раз за день-два до окончания триального периода. 
Триалка вообще должна устанавливаться автоматом. Но тут некоторые вендоры бесплатных продуктов любят добавлять важное для них статистическое окно - так делается при регистрации на бесплатный год использования у avast! Free Antivirus. А, к примеру, у Avira бесплатный антивирус при установке ничего не просит вводить, если не снимать галочку "создания кода автоматически". Зато потом прям закидывает уведомлениями.  





edde написал(а):


> В трее имха лучше режимы не переключать ...там нужен быстрый доступ к важным функциям программы - сканирование, обновление, включение\отключение защиты, основное окно программы, доступ к настройкам.


ОК. Если не переключать, то потребуется дополнительный автоматический вывод главного окна программы, иначе как с ней вообще работать и выбирать режимы. Лучше один пунктик для режимов всё же оставить - кому-то так удобнее. 
Быстрый доступ к функциям "сканирования/проверки", конечно же, нужен для "Новичка", но "включение\отключение защиты" - это только для "Мастера" и "Эксперта". 
"Автоматическое обновление" - должно быть включено у "Новичка" автоматом, а у "Мастера" и "Эксперта" - это, конечно же, и автоматом, и по желанию. 
Основное окно программы - "Главное окно" - естественно для всех режимов, а вот "доступ к настройкам" только для "Мастера" и "Эксперта".



akoK написал(а):


> Лучше запуск всех модулей "с лету".


Да, конечно. Но что "хорошо" для антивируса, то "плохо" для большинства Security, т.к. там нужно отключить встроенный брандмауер и заменить его своим файерволом. 


ИМХО, режим "Новичок" *сообща теперь* внешне достаточно обустроен. Внутренне он всё же может отличаться и по функционалу и по уровню защиты. 

А вот режимы "Мастера" и "Эксперта" могут целиком и полностью отданы на вендорский зубок. Различие у них тоже может быть таким, насколько каждый вендор захочет "горбатиться", чтобы создать продукт, который бы устроил всех.


----------



## Rashevskiy

Представительство компании *SafenSoft* в США находится в городе Сан-Хосе - столице Силиконовой (Кремниевой) долины, технологического центра Соединенных Штатов, где также расположены представительства крупнейших корпораций, таких, как Adobe Systems, eBay, Cisco Systems и многих других.


----------



## Rashevskiy

Продукты SafenSoft SysWatch для персональных пользователей можно приобрести в одном из крупнейших Интернет-магазинов Северной Америки - TigerDirect.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Всвязи с недавними событиями на портале VirusNet.info в полку пользователей Safe'n'Sec Deluxe прибыло!

Лично я очень рад этому, т.к. тоже являюсь оф.пользователем SnSD на 1 год после участия в Викторине на оф. сайте Компании. 

Благодарю ВАС ВСЕХ, кто нашёл время и принял участие в первом онлайн-интервью с представителем компании SafenSoft (S.N.Safe&Software) на портале VirusInfo.Net.

Юрий Скотарёв имел мужество первым из директоров компании принять на себя вопросы Сообщества и сумел довольно подробно ответить на них. Лично мне было интересно прочитать все ответы на вопросы, будто я сам их задавал. :sarcastic:

Все замечания, пожелания по Safe'n'Sec Deluxe давайте обсуждать здесь. 
Пишите всю правду об использовании, пожелания, замечания и конструктивную критику по продукту и его работе в этой теме.

*Влачер, zag, icotonev...
iolka, edde, LordMerlin, Edisonshar, osipoff, tog53, Трубадур, VladiKPSS, Sanitar, simply, tattaki, TJDimas, volk1234...*

*Добро пожаловать в пользователи Safe'n'Sec Deluxe!!!* :bye:

Пожалуйста, получите заслуженные лицензии у *Rashevskiy* и начните при наличии времени использовать Safe'n'Sec Deluxe. 



Rashevskiy написал(а):


> Все продукты компании (за исключением Safe'n'Sec + Антивирусный сканер BitDefender) распространяются в виде единого дистрибутива.
> Функционал продукта, установленного на ПК, зависит от введенного Вами ключа.
> 
> Прямая ссылка для загрузки дистрибутива:
> http://products.safensoft.com/safensec2009.exe



Ко всем другим большая просьба подготовить для следующего интервью ещё более сложные и, в чём-то даже, ещё более каверзные вопросы для других интервьюируемых. 

----------------------​Координаты службы технической поддержки, в которую вы можете обратиться:
- Телефон +7 (495) 967-14-54
- Skype: sns_support
- MSN Messenger: safensec_support@hotmail.com
- E-mail: support@safensoft.com

Официальный форум компании SafenSoft (S.N.Safe&Software) >>>

Форма "Оставить отзыв" на сайте компании SafenSoft (S.N.Safe&Software) >>>


----------



## zaq

Такой вопрос. 

В теме http://safezone.cc/forum/showthread.php?t=9413

упоминается Safe`n`Sec Pro Персональный. Если с остальными продуктами ясно, то в разделе "Выбор продукта Safe`n`Sec" на офсайте я такого найти не могу.
Не там ищу? Подскажите.

_Добавлено через 54 секунды_
Что это за приставка Pro?


----------



## SNS-amigo

zaq написал(а):


> Safe`n`Sec Pro Персональный... Что это за приставка Pro?


Отличный вопрос! Я и сам бы хотел найти на него ответ. 

Видимо, раньше была возможность использования (загрузки) продукта "с Pro" и "без Pro". Но сейчас я её не вижу.


----------



## Rashevskiy

Да, это было раньше...
Сейчас есть продукт Safe'n'Sec Персональный.


----------



## Трубадур

Хочется быстрей уже попробовать!!! 
А лицензия начнет действовать со дня получения или со дня установки?

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 23 секунды_
А размер обновлений большой или маленький?
А то у меня связь низвкоскоростная.

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 5 секунд_
А если я после начала использования куплю еще продукт по акции, то лицензия подхватится и добавится или обнулится?


----------



## zaq

Добрый день.
Пробная версия для ознакомления и изучения мануала установлена на виртуальную Windows xp sp3.
Установка, создание профиля прошло успешно.
Дальнейшие действия проводились уже спустя несколько дней.
Так что возникли такие вопросы.

1. Обновление программы.
Как то было ожидаемо, что сразу после включения программа обновится, но этого не произошло.
Да, в настройках стояло - обновление 1 раз в неделю.
Программа указала и дату предыдущего обновления 25.10.2010.
Но вот тут для меня неувязка:

_-Зеленый флаг и надпись "Safe'n'Sec с последними обновлениями"
-дата предыдущего обновления 25.10.2010 
_
как то не стыкуются с реальной датой 1.11.2010 и в общем то вводят в заблуждение.
Мне казалось бы надо все таки предупредить об неактуальности баз.
Да и заодно, для чего такие градации - день, неделя, месяц. Рекомендуемое - ежедневно ведь. 
какие такие особые случаи?
И как часто обновляется программа?

2. Рекомендуемая проверка "Поиск вредоносного кода на компьютере"
Ну да, я промахнулась и не отметила флаг на проверяемом объекте.
Появился прогресс бар: 0% -100%. и снова уведомление "Компьютер проверен и защищен."
И по правде, если бы не маленькое, (около минуты примерно) время проверки, что насторожило, я бы не заметила, что выбирая объект, как то все флаги и сняла.
Хотелось бы, что бы программа все таки предупредила, что объект не выбран.
И не давала мне ложной уверенности, что проверка выполнена. Даже, если я ошибусь случайно или по непониманию.

3. И по поводу лицензии, вернее ее продления.
Есть ли какой то срок после ее окончания,когда сохраняется право на продление и есть время спокойно ее продлить.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Мой ответ, как пользователя, может не совпадать с ответом специалиста компании*




zaq написал(а):


> Так что возникли такие вопросы.
> 1. Обновление программы.
> ...было ожидаемо, что сразу после включения программа обновится, но этого не произошло. Программа указала и дату предыдущего обновления 25.10.2010. Мне казалось бы надо все таки предупредить об неактуальности баз.
> Для чего такие градации - день, неделя, месяц. Рекомендуемое - ежедневно ведь. Какие такие особые случаи? И как часто обновляется программа?


В инсталлятор программы включены антивирусные база и базы программ-шпионов. На момент установки Safe'n'Sec они могут устареть, а в модулях программы могут быть исправлены уязвимости и сделаны некоторые улучшения.

В процессе Обновления программа проверят доступные обновления, определяет их размер, скачивает и устанавливает:
• модули приложения - устраняют уязвимости Safe'n'Sec, добавляют новые функции или улучшают существующие; 
• антивирусные базы - сигнатурные базы описания известных угроз;
• базы программ-шпионов - дополнительные сигнатурные базы программ-шпионов; 
• изменения политики контроля приложений - дополнительные ограничения и разрешения активности приложений, которые используются в политике контроля приложений. 

Доступные обновления определяются лицензией на используемые компоненты программы. 

Встроенный антивирусный сканер является дополнительным средством защиты. Проверка производится только по требованию Safe'n'Sec или самого пользователя.

Для поддержания защиты компьютера в актуальном состоянии рекомендуется вручную запустить обновление сразу после установки. А потом с последними базами сделать полную проверку компьютера. 

Если вы не предполагаете использовать Safe'n'Sec для поиска вредоносного кода, то вам не требуется ежедневное обновление продукта. В данном случае автоматическое обновление будет происходит только тогда, когда выходит обновление программных модулей. 

При использовании продукта с антивирусными базами (в вашем случае SnS Deluxe), рекомендуется настроить автоматическое обновление продукта как минимум раз в день, чтобы поддерживать антивирусные базы в актуальном состоянии.

_Добавлено через 6 минут 1 секунду_


zaq написал(а):


> 3. И по поводу продления лицензии...
> Есть ли какой то срок после ее окончания, когда сохраняется право на продление и есть время спокойно ее продлить.


Если после установки не был введён ключ, т.е. не было произведено активации пробной версии, то Safe'n'Sec не будет работать.

По окончании срока действия лицензионного ключа функциональность приложения сохраняется, но обновление работать не будет. Т.е. Вы по-прежнему можете использовать все компоненты защиты, проверять компьютер, но только на основе тех баз, которые были актуальны на дату окончания срока действия ключа. 

За неделю до истечения срока действия ключа Safe'n'Sec уведомляет пользователя об этом. 

Пользователям доступны 2 вида активации программы:
• *автоматическая активация* - ввод серийного номера, автоматическое получение лицензионного ключа с сервера компании через Интернет и активация программы; 
• *ручная активация* - передача серийного номера и кода оборудования в службу технической поддержки по телефону или e-mail, получение лицензионного ключа по телефону или e-mail и ручная активация программы.

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 49 секунд_


zaq написал(а):


> 2. Рекомендуемая проверка "Поиск вредоносного кода на компьютере"
> ...я промахнулась и не отметила флаг на проверяемом объекте.
> Появился прогресс бар: 0% -100%. и снова уведомление "Компьютер проверен и защищен."
> Хотелось бы, что бы программа все таки предупредила, что объект не выбран.
> И не давала мне ложной уверенности, что проверка выполнена. Даже, если я ошибусь случайно или по непониманию.


Как пользователь, я с вами в этом желании полностью согласен. 

_Добавлено через 5 минут 12 секунд_
Добавлю:

При установке программы устанавливаются следующие параметры оповещений:
• Показывать оповещения: Все. 

При возникновении событий в процессе работы программы на экран выводятся специальные оповещения. В зависимости от степени важности, оповещения могут быть следующих типов:
• Статус защиты - изменение состояния защиты компьютера, ошибки выполнения компонентов защиты. 
• Обновление программы - автоматическое обновление программы, ошибки выполнения обновления. 
• Проверка компьютера - состояние проверки компьютера, найденные угрозы, ошибки выполнения проверки. 
• Режим обучения - создание правил контроля активности для приложения. 
• Отчеты - автоматическое удаление отчетов. 
• Лицензия - состояние и окончание лицензии.

При установке программы устанавливаются следующие параметры обновления:
• Автоматическое обновление: Включено. 
• Запрашивать подтверждение перед обновлением: Включено. 
• Проверять наличие обновлений: 
··· ежедневно - для компонента программы Safe'n'Sec Core (Core). 
··· ежемесячно - для компонента программы Anti-Virus (AV) или Anti-Spyware (AS). 
• Использовать параметры прокси-сервера: Выключено. Для соединения с Интернетом используются параметры установленного по умолчанию на компьютере интернет-браузера, например, Microsoft Internet Explorer.

Смотрите также *мой пост с разными хелпами* в одном месте.


----------



## zaq

Спасибо за ответы.

Но я наверное не очень понятно сформулировала 1 вопрос.
Речь шла о диалоге с пользователем.
Ну не суть, оценить дату обновления и сопоставить c установленным режимом я могу.

А по поводу продления лицензии.
Уточню: Антивирус, работающий у меня дает мне возможность 1 месяц после окончания действия лицензии *не потерять право* на продление.
Да, не обновляется, предупреждает все время. Но месяц у меня есть.

Так что для "Safe'n'Sec" нужно очень точно соблюдать сроки или имеется небольшой запас времени после даты окончания лицензии?


----------



## SNS-amigo

zaq написал(а):


> Антивирус, работающий у меня дает мне возможность 1 месяц после окончания действия лицензии не потерять право на продление.


Какой хоррроший антивирус!!! Если не секрет, как его зовут?



zaq написал(а):


> Так что для "Safe'n'Sec" нужно очень точно соблюдать сроки или имеется небольшой запас времени после даты окончания лицензии?



Мне казалось, я ответил: 


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> По окончании срока действия лицензионного ключа функциональность приложения сохраняется, но обновление работать не будет. Т.е. Вы по-прежнему можете использовать все компоненты защиты, проверять компьютер, но только на основе тех баз, которые были актуальны на дату окончания срока действия ключа.


Т.е. программа остаётся полнофункциональной даже после окончания действия лицензии, а после ввода нового ключа, снова начнёт обновляться. 
Так, во всяком случае, написано в руководстве.






Если вас интересует льготное продление или скидка на покупку при продлении, то об этом см. здесь. Продление будет осуществлено. 
Кроме того компания постоянно проводит акции, викторины и конкурсы для активных и новых пользователей. 
ИМХО, это гораздо лучше, чем 30% выгоды, которые даёт продление. 

Будет расти спрос на продукты защиты, будет активное участие пользователей в разных аспектах - будет стимул для разработчиков и компания в стороне не останется. Будьте уверены.


----------



## zaq

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> скидка на покупку при продлении



Именно то и имелось ввиду.
Продление как я понимаю имеет скидку по определению.
Просто по вопросам сроков "после" не указано.

Ну это так, для порядка, что бы знать.


----------



## SNS-amigo

zaq написал(а):


> Ну это так, для порядка, что бы знать.


Согласен, думать о будущем надо. Потому компания SnS делает ещё одно предложение - оплатить защиту на 3 месяца или год можно прямо во время оплаты за услуги мобильной связи или квартплаты - в терминале QIWI. 

На 3 месяца - 100 рублей!


----------



## Трубадур

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Пожалуйста, получите заслуженные лицензии у Rashevskiy и начните при наличии времени использовать Safe'n'Sec Deluxe.


А как начать-то? Я написал Rashevskiy запрос. Ответа пока нет.


----------



## icotonev

Привет! У меня один вопрос:
Согласно этому отчету "Совместимость Safe`n`Sec с другими продуктами" Safe`n`Sec совместим с Kaspersky Internet Security 2010! 

Но как он сочетается с Kaspersky Internet Security 2011? 
И есть ли смысл от Safe`n`Sec при уже установленном KIS 2011?.. 
Каковы преимущества и недостатки сочетания KIS 2011 + Safe`n`Sec?..


----------



## Rashevskiy

SafenSoft SysWatch products is fully compatible with new version Kaspersky Lab's products (2011).

Our clients, who use SafenSoft SysWatch with Kaspersky Anti-Virus or Kaspersky Internet Security 2011 or Kaspersky Crystal R2, haven't got some problems. 
---------------------------------------------------​SafenSoft SysWatch продукты полностью совместимы с новыми версиями продуктов ЛК (2011).

Наши клиенты, использующие SafenSoft SysWatch с Kaspersky Антивирус, Kaspersky Internet Security 2011 или Kaspersky Crystal R2, не имели проблем.


----------



## icotonev

Спасибо..!Честно говоря, я думаю, попробовать варианты...КИС2011+Safe`n`Sec...!


----------



## Rashevskiy

Ok.

I think, you will be use SafenSoft SysWatch with pleasure.


----------



## SNS-amigo

icotonev написал(а):


> И есть ли смысл от Safe`n`Sec при уже установленном KIS 2011?..
> Каковы преимущества и недостатки сочетания KIS 2011 + Safe`n`Sec?..


Раз есть клиенты, которые используют такой тандем, и он их устраивает, значит смысл есть.
Преимущества и недостатки - это не реальные факты, а то, чего хватает или не хватает каждому конкретному пользователю в определённый момент использования продукта.


----------



## zaq

У меня такой вопрос. 
Cмотрю, вопросы пользователи начали задавать в двух темах: тут и тут 
Может быть, можно объединить их в одну? 
И добавить туда же в шапку координаты поддержки и обратной связи производителя отсюда  
Все будет в одном месте, все виды помощи - легко найти и смотреть удобно.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*zaq*, сделано.  
Рекомендации там, а пожелания, замечания и пр. пр. здесь.
Координаты службы технической поддержки тоже добавлены.


----------



## icotonev

КИС2011+Safe`n`Sec.....Конфигурация теперь ведет себя очень хорошо ....будет наблюдаться..!


----------



## Трубадур

Ключ на три месяца получил. Спасибо.
Таблицу совместимости с АВ-продуктами я изучил. 
Подскажите, как правильно ставить продукт SnS Deluxe, до антивируса или интернет секьюрити или после них? :blush:

Да, ещё: Хватит ли скорости 3G-модема для обновления?


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Трубадур*, cтавьте сначала антивирус или секьюрити, обновляйте их до актуального состояния, а потом - SnS. На запрос антивирусной программы разрешите установку SnS и/или добавьте в доверенные приложения. 

Скорость 3G-модема зависит от вашего провайдера и карты покрытия сети. 
MTC и Билайн работают только с большими городами, а Мегафон восполняет нишу по остальным субъэктам федерации. По вопросам скорости и тарифа проконсультируйтесь в официальном салоне связи поставщика услуг.

Не берите модемы необеспечивающие скорость менее 1Мбит/сек. Менее по нынешним меркам - это просто издевательство. Стабильного 1Мбит/сек вполне хватит для загрузки обновлений любой программы защиты.

_Добавлено через 7 минут 54 секунды_


icotonev написал(а):


> КИС2011+Safe`n`Sec.....Конфигурация теперь ведет себя очень хорошо ....будет наблюдаться



*icotonev*, по всем нюансам, пожалуйста, сообщайте в "Замечания и пожелания...". Тем, кто не использует эту связку, будет интересно узнать о том, что уже знаете вы.


----------



## icotonev

Привет..!К сожалению, сочетание КИС 2011 + Safe`n`Sec работает нормально неделю после этого,КИС категорически отказался обновления...!


















Я пытался отключить самозащитата, то выключил программы ... без изменений.....Safe`n`Sec е с настройками по умолчанию..!:unknw:

Любые идеи..?

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 24 секунды_
При переустановке программы я потеряю лицензию..?


----------



## Rashevskiy

icotonev написал(а):


> При переустановке программы я потеряю лицензию..?


Нет, при повторной установке достаточно установить Ваш лицензионный ключ.

Для решения проблемы без переустановки SafenSoft SysWatch можете попробовать - полностью выгрузить KIS из памяти (правой кнопкой мыши на пиктограмме KIS в системном трее -> "Выход"), затем запустить файл "avp.exe" в "Особом режиме" (правой кнопкой мыши на файле "avp.exe" -> "Запустить в особом режиме"). 
Данную операцию необходимо выполнить только один раз.


----------



## Rashevskiy

* Safe'n'Sec 1.0-1.1




 


*

*Safe'n'Sec 2.0 (2005)*






*Safe'n'Sec 2.5 (2006)




 *

*Safe'n'Sec 3.0 (2008)*






*SafenSoft SysWatch 3.5 (2009)*


----------



## Rashevskiy

SafenSoft SysWatch имеет сертификат *"Citrix Ready™"*, который гарантирует надежность совместного использования SafenSoft SysWatch с Citrix XenApp Server x64.


----------



## zaq

У меня небольшой вопрос по поводу срока окончания действия лицензии.

Сегодня, *29.11.2010*, программа была установлена и активирована.
Срок окончания лицензии после установки был указан *24.11.2011*.

Эти несколько дней не играют роль, конечно, просто интересно, как программа определила сроком окончания лицензии именно 24, а не 29 ноября 2011 года?


----------



## SNS-amigo

*zaq*, если при установке программы дата у Вас была именно 29 ноября, а не случайно 24-е, то, вероятно, лицензионный год у SnS равен 360 дням (я не поленился подсчитать количество дней с 29/11/10 по 24/11/11 (невключительно).  

Во всяком случае, подождём официального ответа.


----------



## zaq

Ключ вводился 1 раз.

Из отчета:



> 29.11.2010 14:45:53	Соединение с сервером активации...
> 29.11.2010 14:45:56	Соединение с сервером активации выполнено успешно.
> 29.11.2010 14:45:56	Получение ключа активации...
> 29.11.2010 14:45:56	Ключ активации получен.
> 29.11.2010 14:46:12	Лицензия успешно активирована.





SNS-amigo написал(а):


> вероятно, лицензионный год у SnS равен 360 дням



Да, так и написано, сразу не обратила внимание. Да и дата окончания сегодня сменилась на 25.11.2011.


----------



## tattaki

Пользую версию де люкс , пока нет нареканий


----------



## SNS-amigo

zaq написал(а):


> Да и дата окончания сегодня сменилась на 25.11.2011.


Видимо, акспрэйшен протёр глаза и откорректировался по поясному времени.

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 37 секунд_


tattaki написал(а):


> Пользую версию де люкс , пока нет нареканий


Хорошо. А пожелания по пользованию есть?


----------



## Rashevskiy

zaq написал(а):


> Ключ вводился 1 раз.
> *******************************
> Да, так и написано, сразу не обратила внимание. Да и дата окончания сегодня сменилась на 25.11.2011.


Ключ был сгенерирован на 12 месяцев из расчета, что в одном месяце 30 дней.

Вы можете обратиться в Службу Технической Поддержки для замены ключа на ключ с сроком действия 365 дней.


----------



## zaq

Rashevskiy написал(а):


> Вы можете обратиться в Службу Технической Поддержки


Да мне и 360 нравится, тем более программа сегодня показала снова дату окончания лицензии 24.11.2011 и убавила оставшиеся дни.
Спасибо.


----------



## Rashevskiy

Адлер
* ТД Поиск, ул. Ленина, 1, ТЦ "Татулян" 3 эт. Тел.: (8622) 41-06-54

Анапа
* ТД Поиск, ул. Астраханская, 76 Южный рынок, Тц Магнит. Тел.: (86133) 2-06-88

Армавир
* ТД Поиск, ул. Мичурина, 2а. Тел.: (86137) 5-66-70

Белореченск
* ТД Поиск, ул. Мира, 85. Тел.: (86155) 3-32-76

Благовещенск
* Формоза Амур, 50 летия Октября, д. 27. Тел.: (4162) 526-862, 449-501

Брянск
* Крипта, ул. Бежицкая, д. 34А. Тел.: (4832) 68-10-58
* Элси-Запад, ул. Фокина, д.31

Великий Новгород
* Технотрон Опт, ул. Великая, д. 3. Тел.: (343) 251-22-22

Владикавказ
* ТД Поиск
o ул. Куйбышева, 21. Тел.: (8672) 53-88-55
o ул. Победы, 1. Тел.: (8672) 74-70-53

Волгодонск
* ТД Поиск
o ул. 30 лет Победы, 20. Тел.: (86392) 5-16-94
o пр. Курчатова, 18. Тел.: (86392) 4-75-52

Волжский
* ИП Развин А.А., пр. Ленина, д. 44. Тел.: (8443) 31-35-60, 31-76-43

Воронеж
* 1С: Черноземье, ул. Арсенальная, д. 3, оф. 109. Тел.: (4732) 20-48-22. E-mail: zakaz@1c.vtn.ru

Ейск
* ТД Поиск, ул. Армавирская, 45/2. Тел.: (86132) 3-70-50

Екатеринбург
* 1С: Мультимедиа, ул. Декабристов, д.16-/18б. Тел.: (343) 261-76-83. E-mail: info@g-world.ru

Ижевск
* Элми, ул. Советская, д. 8а. Тел.: (3412) 51-34-65

Иркутск
* 1С: Мультимедиа Байкал. Тел.: (3952) 700-339
* Востсибсофт, ул. Розы Люксембург, д. 184, оф. 410. Тел.: (395) 255-03-39
* Лептон, ул. Фурья, д. 8, оф. 206. Тел.: (3952) 200-195, 243-860
* Мобиком, ул. Октябрьской рев-ии 1ТЦ. Тел.: (3952) 566-966

Казань
* Абак-Центр, ул. Ершова, 31б

Киров
* Орком Софт, Московская, д. 15. Тел.: (8332) 35-11-99, 32-02-60

Краснодар
* ИП Новикова В.В., ул. Рашпилевская, д. 138, кв. 3. Тел.: (861) 211-18-36
* Константа, ул. Коммунаров, 268. Тел.: (861) 210-16-96
* ТД Поиск
o ул. Красная, 145/1. Тел.: (861) 259-66-54
o пр. Карасунская, 86. Тел.: (861) 253-38-78

Кумертау
* ИП Халиков Руслан Анварович
Россия, Республика Башкортостан, г. Кумертау, ул. Карла Маркса, д.1 "Б" (вход с торца здания).
Тел: +7(905)354-00-75. ICQ#: 372-774-665. E-mail: sales@antivirsoft.ru, http://www.antivirsoft.ru

Липецк
* Антивирусный центр "Черноземье", ул. Терешковой, 7/1. Тел.(4742)34-15-83. E-mail: mailavc@lipetsk.ru, http://avc.lipetsk.ru

Майкоп
* ТД Поиск, ул. Пролетарская, 225. Тел.: (8772) 52-86-36

Минеральные Воды
* ТД Поиск, ул. К. Либкнехта, 4. Тел.: (87922) 6-99-95

Морозовск
* ТД Поиск, ул. Парижской коммуны, 14. Тел.: (86314) 4-11-20

Московская область
* ИП Бачманов А.В., Зеленоград, кор. 1004, кв. 291
* Компстар, Компьюсити. Тел.: 530-11-51
* Миграф, Химки, Юбилейный проспект, д. 60. Тел.: 570-84-44, 727-06-61

Москва
* Андора Ком, Краснобогатырская, д. 2, к.1, пав 108. Тел.: 720-54-35
* Бизнессофт, ул. Мневники, д. 6. Тел.: 946-54-43
* Бриз Ком, Зеленоград, корп. 1210, н.п. 2, к. 2. Тел.: 532-92-63
* Бука, Каширское шоссе, д. 1, корп. 2. Тел.: 788-75-00
* Вальгарда, Самотечный 3-ий пер., д. 17
* Стартмастер, http://www.startmaster.ru/main.asp. Тел.: 783-42-42
* Видеола, ул. Беговая, д. 13/2
* 1 С, ул. Молодгвардейская, д 57, стр. 4. Тел.: 737-92-57
* ИП Анистеров, Тер-ия ВВЦ, пав-он № 19. Тел.: 228-27-43
* Медиахаус, ул. Удальцова, д. 85,, к. 3
* Меланта, ул. Складочная, д. 1, стр. 1, корп. А
* ПБОЮЛ Медведева, Ленинский пр-т, д.99, м-н Электроника. Тел.: 935-38-62
* Настроение, http://www.nastroyenie.ru
* Софт Лайн Интернет Трейд, ул. Губкина, д. 8
* Софт Лайн трейд, ул. Губкина, д. 9
* Софт Медиа, пер. Печатников, д. 22, стр. 1
* Софткей, ул. Староалексеевская, д. 5, оф. 411. Тел.: 775-12-86
* Титаник Парк, Центросоюзный пер, д.9-11. Тел.: 609-64-32
* ООО «СиПиЭс Групп», ул. Гостиничная д.9 корп. 4, Тел.: +7 (495) 644 4487, Факс: +7 (495) 232 4894 www.softmag.ru, E-mail: info@softmag.ru

Нальчик
* ТД Поиск, ул. Осетинская, 148. Тел.: (8662) 44-02-90

Невинномысск
* ТД Поиск, ул. Гагарина, 63. Тел.: (86554) 5-60-07

Нижний Новгород
* ПБОЮЛ Мазетов С.И., Б.Коршелова, д.5, кв. 20. Тел.: (8312) 34-13-89
* Фирма Инкор, г. Арзамас, ул. 9 Мая, д. 10б. Тел.: (83147) 3-11-17

Надым
* ИП Матюшкин С.В., ЯНАО, ул. Набережная Оруджева, д. 2. Тел.: (3499) 596-896/7

Новосибирск
* 1С Мультимедиа Сибирь, ул. Гоголя, д. 42
* Агарта, ул. Чаплыгина, д. 47, оф. 2. Тел.: 218-11-60
* Зет Нск, ул. Фабричная, д. 39. Тел.: (383) 212-51-42, 212-51-68. E-mail: rusakov.i@z-nsk.ru
* Ист на Дмитрова, ул. Красный проспект, д.153

Новороссийск
* ТД Поиск, пр. Дзержинского, 211. Тел.: (8617) 77-27-33

Пермь
* НИУМС, ул. Ленина, д. 66. Тел.: (342) 236-34-89

Прохладный
* ТД Поиск, ул. Гагарина, 20. Тел.: (86631) 7-01-43

Пятигорск
* ТД Поиск, ул. Ермолова, 12. Тел.: (8793) 37-47-82

Ростов-на-Дону
* БелРусь, ООО, ул. Горсоветская 40. Тел./факс: 8(863) 253-17-36, 253-06-72, тел.: 8(863) 247-64-48. www.belrus.info. E-mail: info@belrus.info
* Гэндальф, ул. Станиславского, д. 73/76/30-32. Тел.: (863) 291-14-51, 299-04-46
* Инстанта Дистрибьюшн, ул. Нагорная, д.2А . Тел.: (8632) 36-83-92, 30-80-08
* ТД Поиск
o ул. Красноармейская, 157. Тел.: (863) 264-30-86
o ул. Нагибина, 34. Тел.: (863) 272-54-55
o ул. 339-й Стрелковой Дивизии, 6. Тел.: (863) 224-03-29
o ул. Красноармейская, 87/50. Тел.: (863) 232-54-05
o пр. Космонавтов, 25. Тел.: (863) 233-25-85
o пр. Буденновский, 11. Тел.: (863) 269-72-57

Самара
* МиксМедиаМарт, ул. Революционная, д. 70. Тел.: (846) 372-02-22
* Прагма-Медиа, ул. Стара-Загора, 27, оф. 608. Тел.: (846) 229-94-55/56

Саратов
* ИП Васильев, ул. Огородная, 128/130-20. Тел.: (8452) 44-11-10, 42-11-32

Санкт-Петербург
* Дикси Про, ул. Гончарная, д. 13, лит. А, пом 3-н. Тел.: (812) 717-63-12
* Кей, ул. Марата, д. 8
* Новый Диск Питер, ул. Таллинска, д. 7, завод "Северный Пресс". Тел.: (812) 622-11-24
* Петродиск, Невский проспект, д. 170, лит. А, пом. 22-н
* ООО «СиПиЭс Групп», филиал, Старо-Петергофский проспект, д.40 тел. +7 (812) 313 5934 www.softmag.ru, E-mail: info@softmag.ru

Сочи
* ТД Поиск, ул. Северная, 12. Тел.: (8622) 64-54-97

Ставрополь
* ТД Поиск
o ул. Мира, 280/6а. Тел.: (8652) 94-66-47
o ул. Доваторцев, 25. Тел.: (8652) 77-22-23

Таганрог
* ИП Песецкий С.М., ул. Чехова, д.38
* ТД Поиск, ул. Петровская, 103а. Тел.: (8634) 31-54-10

Тольятти
* Олвико, ул. Горького, д. 38
* ООО "Ай Ти Решения", 445036, г. Тольятти, ул. Дзержинского, д. 53 (ТЦ «Крокус»), 3 этаж. Тел./Факс: (8482) 31-18-18, 31-19-19. Круглосуточный телефон: (8482) 62-02-15, 62-04-15. Электронная почта: sales@itresh.ru. Сайт: www.sam.itresh.ru

Томск
* ИП Молчанов С.Б., пре.1905г., 5/а, стр.1. Тел.: (3822) 51-54-58

Тула
* Алекс, ул. Болдина, д. 47а. Тел.: (0872) 24-50-42
* АМГ, ул.Гоголевская, д. 65. Тел.: (4872) 210076. E-mail: info@cmax.ru

Уфа
* ОТК, ул. Цветочная, д. 9. Тел.: (3472) 31-14-30

Челябинск
* АРТ-СОФТ, Комсомольский пр., 107, Тел.: (351) 7764-768

Черкесск
* ТД Поиск, ул. Ленина, 179. Тел.: (8782) 20-24-50

Шахты
* ТД Поиск, ул. Победы Революции, 111. Тел.: (8636) 23-78-51


----------



## Arbitr

тааак а где Кишинев????????


----------



## Rashevskiy

К сожалению, в Кишиневе в ритейле продукты нашей компании не представлены, но для Вас и всех жителей Республики Молдова возможно приобретение продуктов компании SafenSoft в Интернет-магазинах SoftKey и AllSoft


----------



## SNS-amigo

Arbitr написал(а):


> а где Кишинев?





Rashevskiy написал(а):


> в Кишиневе в ритейле продукты нашей компании не представлены



Rashevskiy, а могут ли наши форумчане стать первыми распространителями в непредставленных городах стран СНГ, Балтии и других стран?

Что для этого превалирует: фирма, ЧП, ИП, частное лицо?


----------



## Severnyj

*Ошибка программы SafenSoft Syswatch при запуске EAC*

Здравствуйте, уже второй раз замечаю такую ситуацию, после запуска граббера CD дисков EAC (Extact Audio Copy) версии 1.0 beta сразу же возникает падение приложения snsmcon.exe.

Система: Windows 7 Профессиональная 32 bit,
Ограниченный пользователь,
Версия Safensoft SysWatch: 3.5.1.879 обновление 8,
Прочий защитный софт: Avast Internet Security 5.1.889

Записи в журнале Windows (4 строки за 5 секунд):



Спойлер



1. 




Код:



__
__
__



Имя сбойного приложения: snsmcon.exe, версия: 3.5.1.879, отметка времени: 0x4cfcd8dd
Имя сбойного модуля: unknown, версия: 0.0.0.0, отметка времени 0x00000000
Код исключения: 0xc0000005
Смещение ошибки: 0x002c0f13
Идентификатор сбойного процесса: 0xc98
Время запуска сбойного приложения: 0x01cbb883155bd51f
Путь сбойного приложения: C:\Program Files\SnS Soft\Safe'n'Sec Client\snsmcon.exe
Путь сбойного модуля: unknown
Код отчета: e8236eb7-24b6-11e0-a146-1c6f652bc50d


__






Код:



__
__
__



<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
- <System>
  <Provider Name="Application Error" /> 
  <EventID Qualifiers="0">1000</EventID> 
  <Level>2</Level> 
  <Task>100</Task> 
  <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords> 
  <TimeCreated SystemTime="2011-01-20T17:01:22.000000000Z" /> 
  <EventRecordID>2609</EventRecordID> 
  <Channel>Application</Channel> 
  <Computer>Severnyj-PC</Computer> 
  <Security /> 
  </System>
- <EventData>
  <Data>snsmcon.exe</Data> 
  <Data>3.5.1.879</Data> 
  <Data>4cfcd8dd</Data> 
  <Data>unknown</Data> 
  <Data>0.0.0.0</Data> 
  <Data>00000000</Data> 
  <Data>c0000005</Data> 
  <Data>002c0f13</Data> 
  <Data>c98</Data> 
  <Data>01cbb883155bd51f</Data> 
  <Data>C:\Program Files\SnS Soft\Safe'n'Sec Client\snsmcon.exe</Data> 
  <Data>unknown</Data> 
  <Data>e8236eb7-24b6-11e0-a146-1c6f652bc50d</Data> 
  </EventData>
  </Event>


__


2.




Код:



__
__
__



Контейнер ошибки , тип 0
Имя события: APPCRASH
Ответ: Нет данных
Идентификатор CAB: 0

Сигнатура проблемы:
P1: snsmcon.exe
P2: 3.5.1.879
P3: 4cfcd8dd
P4: StackHash_0a9e
P5: 0.0.0.0
P6: 00000000
P7: c0000005
P8: 002c0f13
P9: 
P10: 

Вложенные файлы:
C:\Users\Severnyj_user\AppData\Local\Temp\WER9E59.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml

Эти файлы можно найти здесь:
C:\Users\Severnyj_user\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\AppCrash_snsmcon.exe_7a2e51f26eb8205d2b48baece24cb251fa46f841_0524ade3

Символ анализа: 
Повторный поиск решения: 0
Идентификатор отчета: e8236eb7-24b6-11e0-a146-1c6f652bc50d
Состояние отчета: 65


__






Код:



__
__
__



- <Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
- <System>
  <Provider Name="Windows Error Reporting" /> 
  <EventID Qualifiers="0">1001</EventID> 
  <Level>4</Level> 
  <Task>0</Task> 
  <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords> 
  <TimeCreated SystemTime="2011-01-20T17:01:27.000000000Z" /> 
  <EventRecordID>2610</EventRecordID> 
  <Channel>Application</Channel> 
  <Computer>Severnyj-PC</Computer> 
  <Security /> 
  </System>
- <EventData>
  <Data /> 
  <Data>0</Data> 
  <Data>APPCRASH</Data> 
  <Data>Нет данных</Data> 
  <Data>0</Data> 
  <Data>snsmcon.exe</Data> 
  <Data>3.5.1.879</Data> 
  <Data>4cfcd8dd</Data> 
  <Data>StackHash_0a9e</Data> 
  <Data>0.0.0.0</Data> 
  <Data>00000000</Data> 
  <Data>c0000005</Data> 
  <Data>002c0f13</Data> 
  <Data /> 
  <Data /> 
  <Data>C:\Users\Severnyj_user\AppData\Local\Temp\WER9E59.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml</Data> 
  <Data>C:\Users\Severnyj_user\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\AppCrash_snsmcon.exe_7a2e51f26eb8205d2b48baece24cb251fa46f841_0524ade3</Data> 
  <Data /> 
  <Data>0</Data> 
  <Data>e8236eb7-24b6-11e0-a146-1c6f652bc50d</Data> 
  <Data>65</Data> 
  </EventData>
  </Event>


__


3.




Код:



__
__
__



Имя сбойного приложения: snsmcon.exe, версия: 3.5.1.879, отметка времени: 0x4cfcd8dd
Имя сбойного модуля: unknown, версия: 0.0.0.0, отметка времени 0x00000000
Код исключения: 0xc0000005
Смещение ошибки: 0x002c0fe4
Идентификатор сбойного процесса: 0xc98
Время запуска сбойного приложения: 0x01cbb883155bd51f
Путь сбойного приложения: C:\Program Files\SnS Soft\Safe'n'Sec Client\snsmcon.exe
Путь сбойного модуля: unknown
Код отчета: eb5cf216-24b6-11e0-a146-1c6f652bc50d


__






Код:



__
__
__



- <Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
- <System>
  <Provider Name="Application Error" /> 
  <EventID Qualifiers="0">1000</EventID> 
  <Level>2</Level> 
  <Task>100</Task> 
  <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords> 
  <TimeCreated SystemTime="2011-01-20T17:01:28.000000000Z" /> 
  <EventRecordID>2611</EventRecordID> 
  <Channel>Application</Channel> 
  <Computer>Severnyj-PC</Computer> 
  <Security /> 
  </System>
- <EventData>
  <Data>snsmcon.exe</Data> 
  <Data>3.5.1.879</Data> 
  <Data>4cfcd8dd</Data> 
  <Data>unknown</Data> 
  <Data>0.0.0.0</Data> 
  <Data>00000000</Data> 
  <Data>c0000005</Data> 
  <Data>002c0fe4</Data> 
  <Data>c98</Data> 
  <Data>01cbb883155bd51f</Data> 
  <Data>C:\Program Files\SnS Soft\Safe'n'Sec Client\snsmcon.exe</Data> 
  <Data>unknown</Data> 
  <Data>eb5cf216-24b6-11e0-a146-1c6f652bc50d</Data> 
  </EventData>
  </Event>


__


4.




Код:



__
__
__



Контейнер ошибки 2231353886, тип 1
Имя события: APPCRASH
Ответ: Нет данных
Идентификатор CAB: 0

Сигнатура проблемы:
P1: snsmcon.exe
P2: 3.5.1.879
P3: 4cfcd8dd
P4: StackHash_6017
P5: 0.0.0.0
P6: 00000000
P7: c0000005
P8: 002c0fe4
P9: 
P10: 

Вложенные файлы:
C:\Users\Severnyj_user\AppData\Local\Temp\WERB1AA.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml

Эти файлы можно найти здесь:
C:\Users\Severnyj_user\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\AppCrash_snsmcon.exe_5de5f75e7f21b63f684b26f9b1efd344cc380d_088cc6df

Символ анализа: 
Повторный поиск решения: 0
Идентификатор отчета: eb5cf216-24b6-11e0-a146-1c6f652bc50d
Состояние отчета: 0


__






Код:



__
__
__



- <Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
- <System>
  <Provider Name="Windows Error Reporting" /> 
  <EventID Qualifiers="0">1001</EventID> 
  <Level>4</Level> 
  <Task>0</Task> 
  <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords> 
  <TimeCreated SystemTime="2011-01-20T17:01:34.000000000Z" /> 
  <EventRecordID>2612</EventRecordID> 
  <Channel>Application</Channel> 
  <Computer>Severnyj-PC</Computer> 
  <Security /> 
  </System>
- <EventData>
  <Data>2231353886</Data> 
  <Data>1</Data> 
  <Data>APPCRASH</Data> 
  <Data>Нет данных</Data> 
  <Data>0</Data> 
  <Data>snsmcon.exe</Data> 
  <Data>3.5.1.879</Data> 
  <Data>4cfcd8dd</Data> 
  <Data>StackHash_6017</Data> 
  <Data>0.0.0.0</Data> 
  <Data>00000000</Data> 
  <Data>c0000005</Data> 
  <Data>002c0fe4</Data> 
  <Data /> 
  <Data /> 
  <Data>C:\Users\Severnyj_user\AppData\Local\Temp\WERB1AA.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml</Data> 
  <Data>C:\Users\Severnyj_user\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\AppCrash_snsmcon.exe_5de5f75e7f21b63f684b26f9b1efd344cc380d_088cc6df</Data> 
  <Data /> 
  <Data>0</Data> 
  <Data>eb5cf216-24b6-11e0-a146-1c6f652bc50d</Data> 
  <Data>0</Data> 
  </EventData>
  </Event>


__





_Добавлено через 2 часа 14 минут 55 секунд_
Проблему решил повторной установкой EAC, тему можно закрыть и в архив


----------



## Rashevskiy

Мы планируем развитие партнерской сети в странах СНГ и ближне-дальнего зарубежья.
Непосредственно условия зависят от уровня, на который претендует будущий партнер.

С конкретными предложения о партнерстве можно обращаться по e-mail - Roman.Rashevskiy@safensoft.com


----------



## SNS-amigo

Приглашаем всех пользователей ПО Safe'n'Sec Deluxe 3.5 и всех желающих воспользоваться наконец-то появившейся возможностью установить у себя на компьютере обновленную версию этого продукта, который теперь официально называется *Safensoft SysWatch Deluxe 3.6* 

*Скачать >>>*

Обо всех замечаниях пишите здесь, на оф.форуме или обращайтесь напрямую в Техподдержку. Как вам удобнее.


----------



## Rashevskiy

Мы даже не то чтобы приглашаем, а настоятельно рекомендуем установить версию 3.6
В новой версии были исправлены многие дефекты прежней версии, а также добавлен новый функционал, позволяющий повысить эффективность наших продуктов.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Технология проактивной защиты V.I.P.O. (Новейшее описание)*

В основе SysWatch лежит запатентованная технология контроля приложений V.I.P.O.®, которая объединяет в себе 3 уровня защиты:

* D.I.C. (Dynamic Integrity Control).* Защищает все исполняемые приложения системы благодаря обнаружению попыток несанкционированного запуска процессов и блокировки их запуска до того, как процесс может нанести вред системе.
* D.S.E. (Dynamic Sandbox Execution).* Специальная среда для запуска потенциально опасных приложений обеспечивает контроль системных привилегий для блокировки вредоносных действий.
* D.R.C. (Dynamic Resource Control).* Контролирует доступ различных приложений к файловой системе, ключам реестра, а также доступ к внешним устройствам и сетевым ресурсам.








Для контроля запуска и активности приложений используется перехват вызовов системных функций на уровне нулевого кольца безопасности ядра операционной системы. Драйвер SafenSoft (Safe’n’Sec) загружается до всех остальных приложений и позволяет перехватывать любые системные вызовы, и при необходимости блокировать их.

Технология проактивной защиты V.I.P.O. использует устойчивые алгоритмы хеширования, контролирует файловую и реестровую активность для сохранения целостности системных файлов и установленных пользователем программ.

Технология проактивной защиты V.I.P.O. позволяет исполняться только процессам, которые заведомо являются доверенными. Запуск неизвестного процесса будет предотвращен, пока пользователь не обозначит степень доверия к нему.

Технология проактивной защиты V.I.P.O. контролирует и блокирует загрузку неизвестных исполняемых модулей, что позволяет предотвратить инфицирование системы, используя уязвимости доверенных приложений.

Также существует возможность отключения выбранных привилегий процессов.


----------



## iolka

*Конкурс, посвященный продукции компании SafenSoft*







*ПРИНИМАЙ УЧАСТИЕ! ВЫИГРЫВАЙ ПРИЗЫ!*
________________________________



ИНФОРМАЦИОННЫЙ ПОРТАЛ *SafeZone* и КОМПАНИЯ *SafenSoft*

*с 10.05 по 10.06.2011 г. * *ПРОВОДЯТ КОНКУРС, ПОСВЯЩЁННЫЙ ПРОДУКЦИИ КОМПАНИИ SafenSoft!*​

В течение месяца вы можете публиковать на форуме ваши статьи и видеообзоры, посвященные продуктам SafenSoft SysWatch Personal и Safensoft SysWatch Deluxe, показывая не только преимущество данной продукции перед конкурентами, но и тонкости их настройки (рекомендуем сфокусироваться на фичах, преимуществах и инструкциях по тонкой настройке продуктов компании). 

*Номинации:*

ЛУЧШИЙ ВИДЕО-ОБЗОР
ЛУЧШАЯ СТАТЬЯ 

После окончания сроков конкурса жюри, состоящее из представителей компании SafenSoft и портала SafeZone, в течение 3 недель объявит победителей и вручит им ценные призы по каждой из номинаций!


*Призы:*

*Лицензия на 2 год на 2 ПК SafenSoft SysWatch PERSONAL*
*Лицензия на 1 год на 2 ПК SafenSoft SysWatch PERSONAL*
*Лицензия на 6 месяцев на 2 ПК SafenSoft SysWatch PERSONAL*

________________________________

*УСЛОВИЯ УЧАСТИЯ:*


Принять участие в конкурсе может любой зарегистрированный пользователь SafeZone.cc.


Размещать конкурсные работы нужно с 10 мая 2011 по 10 июня 2011 года.


Работы необходимо публиковать в разделе "Форум поддержки компании SafenSoft", воспользовавшись при создании темы префиксом *Конкурс*. Прошу учесть, что в теме могут быть заданы вопросы по конкурсной работе, как жюри, так и пользователями.


Видео должно быть длиной не более 5 минут (рекомендуется не более 3 минут), размещённое на хостинге www.youtube.com, так как форум поддерживает автоматическую трансляцию видео с этого видеохостинга. Проводить запись видео желательно при помощи Camtasia Studio (30 дневный триал).


Статьи могут быть объемом не более 7000 знаков (рекомендуется не более 3000 знаков).





Информация
Все спорные вопросы будут рассматриваться жюри в закрытом порядке.


----------



## akok

Информация
Если у вас возникли вопросы по проведению конкурса, то задавайте их в этой теме.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*iolka*, *akoK*, честно говоря, лучшей наградой был бы не SafenSoft SysWatch PERSONAL, а *SafenSoft SysWatch DELUXE*. 

Но как водится в народе, нет лучшего подарка, как *подарок с возможностью выбора*. 

В данном контексте выбор небольшой, но ощутимый: PERSONAL или DELUXE. :victory:

Рассмотрите, пожалуста, и такую возможность для вероятных участников.

_Добавлено через 23 минуты 19 секунд_
Даю первую подсказку участникам (возможно, будет и вторая), находящимся в тягостных раздумьях о... 

Оба озвученных продукта SafenSoft SysWatch прекрасно сочетаются в работе с продуктами avast! и Avira всех имеющихся линеек для домашних пользователей: 
avast! Free Antivirus 6
avast! Pro Antivirus 6
avast! Internet Security 6
Avira Free Antivirus 10 (AntiVir Personal)
Avira AntiVir Premium 10
Avira Premium Security Suite 10

Но у каждого пользователя ведь есть свои настройки этих антивирусных решений. Воспользуйтесь этой возможностью рассказать людям, как ваши особые предпочтения сочетаются с тем, что заложено разработчиками в совмещаемых продуктах, или... как не сочетаются.


----------



## akok

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> iolka, akoK, честно говоря, лучшей наградой был бы не SafenSoft SysWatch PERSONAL, а SafenSoft SysWatch DELUXE.



Его нельзя, увы.


----------



## Arbitr

ну вот, а я только на него губу раскатал )))))


----------



## Rashevskiy

Москва, 10 мая 2011 – компания SafenSoft, российский разработчик программных решений в сфере информационной безопасности банкоматов, платежных терминалов, конечных точек сети и персональных компьютеров, объявляет о проведении нового конкурса совместно с независимым антивирусным порталом SafeZone.cc.

В течение месяца все желающие могут публиковать на форуме статьи и видеообзоры, посвященные продуктам SafenSoft SysWatch Personal и Safensoft SysWatch Deluxe, показывая не только преимущество данной продукции перед конкурентами, но и тонкости их настройки.

После окончания проведения конкурса, жюри, состоящим из представителей портала SafeZone.cc и компании SafenSoft, будут определены победители в двух номинациях: «Лучшая статья» и «Лучший видеобзор».

Авторы статей-победителей в каждой номинации получат ценные призы:
*Приз за 1-е место*: лицензия на 2 года на 2 ПК SafenSoft SysWatch Personal
*Приз за 2-е место*: лицензия на 1 год на 2 ПК SafenSoft SysWatch Personal
*Приз за 3-е место*: лицензия на 6 месяцев SafenSoft SysWatch Personal


----------



## SNS-amigo

Arbitr написал(а):


> ну вот, а я только на него губу раскатал



*Вторая подсказка...*

По отзывам моих клиентов "использование SafenSoft SysWatch Personal с любым из антивирусных продуктом выглядит привлекательнее", чем с тем новым встроенным сканером от F-Prot, у которых приём сэмплов вообще не работает. А попробуйте >>>

Создаётся впечатление, что FRISK-аналитики сидят в своей Исландии и смотрят из окна на дымовое бушуйство своих невесть зачем проснувшихся вулканов. Работать или не работать? 

Что для них вирусные угрозы по сравнению с вновь извергающимся вулканом? Да ничто! 

Потому и детекта у них нет и не ожидается даже спустя несколько месяцев после того, как почти все другие лабы уже пешком дошли...






http://www.virustotal.com/file-scan...ea31feabf41cfbe0ef7496077fdc5428f5-1306340028
http://www.virustotal.com/file-scan...31c7bb469701eea467d397164c8c08d078-1306340159

Вот один файл всё-таки задетектили (фейковый avast от киберсквоттеров от января сего года): 
http://www.virustotal.com/file-scan...6779aa99482dda7e2c6c180bd17b590305-1306341204
Мои поздравления!


----------



## Severnyj

Мне повезло больше, присланного троянчика дней через 10 добавили. Но капча у них конечно знатная, понимаю, что книжки распознавать надо, но не за счет меня


----------



## SNS-amigo

Severnyj написал(а):


> понимаю, что книжки распознавать надо, но не за счет меня


Точно. А в тех книжках слова с ошибками - попробуй введи их теперь правильно. 
Не иначе, как вирусов и спамеров боятся, вдруг бомбить их домен будут, а защищаться-то им и лечиться нечем. Только, если исландской селёдкой... 

OFF: Анекдоты про исландцев с их вулканами


Спойлер



Срочное сообщение: "Исландцы остановят вулкан только тогда, когда им будут прощены долги". 

Следующая шутка представляет собой игру слов: Исландцы что-то недопоняли. Мы просили: "Give us cash. Not: Give us ash" ("Дайте нам денег. А не дайте нам пепла"). 

Мужик возвращается пьяный домой поздно ночью, его на пороге встречает жена и кричит:
- Ты где шлялся, сволочь?!
- Милая, ты не поверишь - вулкан взорвался, всё как будто в тумане - еле дорогу домой нашёл.
- Какой такой вулкан?!
- Эйяфьядоку... Эйяфьякудо... Блин! Да бухал я, бухал!!!

Приходит мужик трезвый домой. А жена ему говорит:
-Ты пьян!
- Нет!
- Скажи тогда: Эйяфьядлайокудль...
- Хорошо! Пьян!

Исландский топограф, третий день не появляющийся на работе, отказывается признаваться в том, что при написании названия вулкана Эйяфьятлайокудль, забыл переключить раскладку клавиатуры. 

Испытание нового тектонического оружия "Эйяфьядлайокудль" признано успешным. Основные претензии к создателям касаются названия и содержат требование изменить его на более удобное. 

Эйяфьядлайокудль - трудно выговорить. Предлагается запомнить фразу "Эй, я пьян, да и куд с ним" 

По предсказаниям майя Исландский вулкан Эйяфьяллайокудль прекратит извержение, когда половина населения планеты научится без запинки выговаривать его имя.


----------



## Rashevskiy

Андрей, тут видишь какая штука: со стороны судить легко, но на практике все, как правило, сложнее. 
АВ-движок F-Prot был выбран по двум причинам:
1. Скорость работы (а он действительно быстрый);
2. Условия лицензирования компании FRISK (с ними оказалось гораздо проще договориться).
Более того, не стоит забывать что АВ-сканер в наших продуктах не является ключевым компонентов и служит исключительно для проверки запускаемых исполняемых файлов на предмет наличия уже известных вредоносных программ.
При выборе АВ-движка, наша компания не руководствовалась критерием уровня защиты от 0day-угроз по той простой причине, что от 0day отлично защищает наша фирменная технология V.I.P.O.

Что касается качества детектирования уже известных вредоносных программ.
Windows 7 Professional:





Windows Vista Business Edition SP2:





Windows XP Professional Edition:


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Rashevskiy*, хорошо сказал! 

Однако исландцы не спешат инфорсить в паблик информацию о SafenSoft, как своём технологическом партнёре.


----------



## Rashevskiy

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Однако исландцы не спешат инфорсить в паблик информацию о SafenSoft, как своём технологическом партнёре.


А ты не думал, что это может быть связано с оговоренными в двустороннем соглашении о лицензировании условиями предоставления АВ-движка.


----------



## SNS-amigo

akoK написал(а):


> Интересно было бы прочесть обзор о установке и работе Safe'n'Sec на зараженной машине.



Один такой независимый обзор был выложен в сети ещё в июне 2011 года:

*Обзор антивирусного решения SafenSoft SysWatch Deluxe*

Конечно, обозреватель (ревьюер) рассматривал SafenSoft SysWatch Deluxe c позиции пользователя, привыкшего к программам класса AV и IS, но может так оно и лучше. 

Так как SnS SW Deluxe позиционируется компанией-разработчиком как отдельный полноценный продукт защиты для ПК, то он и должен быть не хуже классического IS, а в чём-то даже превосходить его.


----------



## Rashevskiy

В апреле anti-malware был опубликован обзор решения проактивной защиты SafenSoft SysWatch Deluxe, посвященный общим возможностям продукта и описывающий типичный процесс установки и начало работы с программой. В продолжение обзора основного функционала, мы начинаем рассказ о возможностях более тонкой настройки данной HIPS-системы.

Для примера будем рассматривать особенности настройки системы защиты SysWatch Deluxe (ознакомительную версию программы можно скачать с сайта компании).

В данной статье мы расскажем об использовании масок для запрета или разрешения работы с определенными приложениями и файлами.

Читать далее>>>


----------



## CodeMaster

Добрый день, друзья. Решил открыть эту тему, чтобы обсудить идеи по поводу стабильности и надёжности продукта SafenSoft. Сразу хочу оговориться - я не настроен враждебно к этому продукту, и даже не скептически. Некоторое время пользовался ним и был доволен, но вот совсем недавнее событие (мой личный эксперимент) заставил меня задуматься, и получить ответы на мои вопросы. Значит коротко о моём эксперименте - всё очень просто, я скачал архив в вирусами (около 100 штук), просмотрел все настройки SysWatch, чтобы везде была активна защита, но единственное что я сделал - отключил антивирусный модуль (задачей было проверить успешность проактивной защиты). После этого запустил на выполнение пару вирусов из архива. SysWatch сообщил мне о подозрительных действиях, я везде отказывался от выполнения, тем не менее спустя короткое время программа зависла, мне пришлось перезагружать компьютер через Reset, но комп больше не загрузился - вирусу удалось что то сделать в системе и навредить загрузке. Система у меня Windows XP SP3. Решил повторить опыт - заново переустановил систему, на чистую систему установил продукт SysWatch Deluxe и снова запустил тот же вирусный файл. Результат одинаков - защита не справляется. Мой вопрос к специалистам - пожалуйста, если найдёте минутку свободного времени, разъясните мне принцип действия проактивной защиты. В моём понятии это так - есть такая вещь как антивирус и есть понятие проактивной защиты. Антивирус ищет во всех исполняемых файлах сигнатуры вредоносного кода, если находит то сигнализирует об угрозе/лечит/удаляет. Проактивная защита как я понимаю не нацелена на лечение от вирусов и их обнаружение, а призвана не позволить выполняющейся программе нанести вред системе. То есть защищаются критически важные системные файлы, ветки реестра, области автозагрузки и так далее. Тогда объясните, каким образом вирус смог так легко завесить SysWatch и сделать после этого невозможной загрузку компьютера ?


----------



## onthar

Вот был бы еще файл опубликован, тогда можно о чем-то вместе думать, а так - непонятно.

Вообще и винлокеры одно время были (те, которые через калькулятор запускались), которые обходили проактивные защиты, обходились кис, комодо, аутпост.

Казалось бы, что спустя 8 месяцев в новых версиях этих продуктов должны были учесть провалы, но нет, не так давно проверил - при настройках по умолчанию должной реакции не обнаружил.

Бросьте Ваш файл в личку, интересно поглядеть, что это.


----------



## iskander-k

CodeMaster написал(а):


> Проактивная защита как я понимаю не нацелена на лечение от вирусов и их обнаружение, а призвана не позволить выполняющейся программе нанести вред системе.


Как я понимаю проактивная защита должна заточена на обнаружение подозрительных действий (возможно блокировка процесса \ ПО ) и подключение антивируса к анализу данного запущенного ПО. По крайней мере я бы такой функционал реализовал бы в проактивной защите.


----------



## akok

Публиковать в теме не нужно хватит отчета на www.virustotal.com

Файл можно прислать так

_Добавлено через 35 секунд_
Файл запускался изначально в песочнице или как доверенный?


----------



## SNS-amigo

*CodeMaster*,


CodeMaster написал(а):


> объясните, каким образом вирус смог так легко завесить SysWatch и сделать после этого невозможной загрузку компьютера ?



Это не вирус "завесил", а вы сами. Вирус не имеет разума, он действует в рамках дозволенного, а вы разрешили ему ВСЁ.

Смотрите по пунктам:

Вы сознательно скачали где-то архив с вредоносами и отключили антивирусный модуль.
Вы сознательно запустили на выполнение вредоносное содержимое архива.
Вы сознательно игнорировали контроль запуска неизвестного приложения.
Вы сознательно игнорировали возможность запуска вредоноса в ограниченной среде.
Вы сознательно разрешили потенционально опасные действия приложения.
Вы сознательно разрешили эксплуатацию уязвимостей вредоносным приложением.
Вы сознательно игнорировали контроль активности приложений.
Вы сознательно или по незнанию не использовали все возможности системы самозащиты SafenSoft SysWatch.
Вы сознательно разрешили вредоносам внесение собственных изменений в систему.
Вы сознательно разрешили доступ к системным файлам и данным пользователя.
Как следствие, вы полностью нарушили работоспособность системы.
Более того, вы сознательно повторили этот эксперимент над самим собой.

Ещё более того, вы зря потратили время на эксперименты над собой, не ознакомившись прежде с технологией проактивной защиты VIPO, лежащей в основе SafenSoft SysWatch.

Читайте о технологии VIPO здесь: Проактивная защита. Технология проактивной защиты компьютера SafenSoft.
Подробности, скриншоты и полное руководство входит в дистрибутив программы.

*Всё познаётся в сравнении...*

Даже у банального утюга есть инструкция по пользованию и мерам безопасности. Вот товарищ в спойлере ниже её тоже не читал, в результате лишился своего уха.


Спойлер
















CodeMaster написал(а):


> SysWatch сообщил мне о подозрительных действиях, я везде отказывался от выполнения



...Однажды внезапное наводнение затопило всю деревню. Все жители погибли.
Только один человек, всегда говоривший, что верит в Бога, спасся на крыше своего дома.
И вот сидит он на крыше, ждёт спасения. Вода прибывает и уже подступила к карнизу крыши.
Летит вертолёт, мужика заметили и спустили лестницу: "Цепляйся, мы тебя спасём!"
Он им отвечает: "Нет, улетайте, меня Бог спасёт! Я всё жизнь молился ему о спасении".
Улетел вертолёт... А вода всё прибывает.
На следующий день проплывает мимо корабль, ему спускают трап: "Залезай, мы тебя спасём!!"
Он им отвечает: "Уплывайте, меня Бог спасёт! Я всё жизнь молился ему о спасении".
Уплыли... А вода всё прибывает и уже затопила бедолагу по пояс.
На следующий день перед ним всплывает подводная лодка, моряки высыпали на палубу, суют ему руки: "Мужик, давай руку, спасайся, погибнешь!!!".
Бедолага уже почти весь в воде, отмахивается от них рукой и захлёбываясь водой хрипит: "Нет... уйдите... меня... спасёт... Бог!"
Уплыла подводная лодка. Утонул мужик...
Позже уже в раю он видит перед собой Господа Бога и пытается упрекнть его в том, что он его не спас, хотя он всю жизнь молился о спасении.
Бог ему отвечает: "Глупец, а как ты думаешь, кто посылал тебе вертолёт, корабль и подводную лодку?.."


----------



## CodeMaster

спасибо что откликнулись на мой запрос. Во первых, для тех кто хочет потестить защиту, вот ссылка на тот архив, из которого я запускал вирусы на выполнение


Во вторых, хочу полностью согласиться с некоторыми пунктами из перечисленного:



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Вы сознательно скачали где-то архив с вредоносами и отключили антивирусный модуль.
> Вы сознательно запустили на выполнение вредоносное содержимое архива.
> Вы сознательно игнорировали контроль запуска неизвестного приложения.
> Вы сознательно игнорировали возможность запуска вредоноса в ограниченной среде.
> Вы сознательно разрешили потенционально опасные действия приложения.
> Вы сознательно разрешили эксплуатацию уязвимостей вредоносным приложением.
> Вы сознательно игнорировали контроль активности приложений.
> Вы сознательно или по незнанию не использовали все возможности системы самозащиты SafenSoft SysWatch.
> Вы сознательно разрешили вредоносам внесение собственных изменений в систему.
> Вы сознательно разрешили доступ к системным файлам и данным пользователя.
> Как следствие, вы полностью нарушили работоспособность системы.



а именно:
Вы сознательно скачали где-то архив с вредоносами и отключили антивирусный модуль.
Вы сознательно запустили на выполнение вредоносное содержимое архива.

есть и пункты, в которых меня обвинили но с которыми я не согласен, вот они:
Вы сознательно игнорировали контроль запуска неизвестного приложения.
Вы сознательно игнорировали возможность запуска вредоноса в ограниченной среде.
Вы сознательно разрешили потенционально опасные действия приложения.
Вы сознательно разрешили эксплуатацию уязвимостей вредоносным приложением.
Вы сознательно игнорировали контроль активности приложений. 
Вы сознательно или по незнанию не использовали все возможности системы самозащиты SafenSoft SysWatch. 
Вы сознательно разрешили вредоносам внесение собственных изменений в систему.
Вы сознательно разрешили доступ к системным файлам и данным пользователя. 
Как следствие, вы полностью нарушили работоспособность системы.

к сожалению мой пост был прочитан невнимательно (либо же я слишком плохо сумел выразиться, за что извиняюсь), потому как я писал:
"После этого запустил на выполнение пару вирусов из архива. SysWatch сообщил мне о подозрительных действиях, я везде отказывался от выполнения, тем не менее спустя короткое время программа зависла" - т.е., во первых я конечно же эти вирусы запускал в ограниченной среде, выбрав соответствующий вариант ответа, во вторых я чётко написал - Я ОТКАЗЫВАЛСЯ ОТ ВЫПОЛНЕНИЯ (имел ввиду отказывался от выполнения вредоносной программой злых действий), но тем не менее система повисла после нескольких таких выборов варианта отказа( чтобы не было в будущем вопроса так от чего же я таки отказывался, разьясню подробнее - я нажимал кнопку "Запретить" и указывал галочку "на сессию", таким образом я не позволил программе выполнить ни одного вредоносного действия.


----------



## iskander-k

*CodeMaster*, 
Чтобы вас понимали правильно! Нужно всегда точно выражать свои мысли, если с этим проблема , то хотя бы действия. 
А то всегда будет получаться : 

Хотели как лучше , а получилось как всегда!(с)


----------



## SNS-amigo

CodeMaster написал(а):


> я не позволил программе выполнить ни одного вредоносного действия.


*CodeMaster* Так это всё-таки была какая-то программа или зловредный вирус? 

*iskander-k* прав. Вы так старательно и досконально всё описали, но каким-то образом не озвучили факт использования песочницы. В конечном итоге это почти ничего не меняет, т.к. она тоже выполняется в среде Windows, которая у вас того...

_Вы пишете, что у вас "зависла программа SafenSoft SysWatch"..._
Каким образом вы это определили, если нажали на Reset? Любая программа состоит из файлов разного типа и они сами по себе не могут зависнуть, т.к. в своей совокупности составляют приложения, которые выполняются в среде Windows. Потому их и называют ПРИЛОЖЕНИЯМИ. А эту самую Windows вы позволили заразить по всем статьям.

_Вы пишете, что вас обвинили в том-то и том-то..._
Полноте, я не прокурор и не судебный обвинитель, чтобы обвинять кого-то в чём-то.
Вы спросили, а я ВСЕГО ЛИШЬ подробно расписал те действия, которые вы изволили не совершить, а допустить. Извольте почувствовать разницу между этими понятиями. 




CodeMaster написал(а):


> В моём понятии это так... как я понимаю...


Обвинитель тут сказал бы, что "незнание законов не избавляет от ответственности", а я скажу, что незнание (или непонимание) технологии проактивной защиты VIPO чревато теми последствиями, которые вы умудрились допустить.

_Почему я написал слово СОЗНАТЕЛЬНО?_
Поясню. Уж никакого враждебного настроя здесь точно не было.

Глядите, Вы сами пишите, что: 
- пользовался им и был доволен...
- скачал архив с вирусами...
- отключил антивирусный модуль...
- запустил на выполнение пару вирусов...
- SysWatch сообщил мне о подозрительных действиях...
- я везде отказывался от выполнения...

Все эти действия раскрывают в вас пользователя, который всё-таки *ОСОЗНАВАЛ* к чему может привести проникновение в систему вирусов. Какой бес дёрнул вас всё испортить?!

Если вас шокирует слово СОЗНАТЕЛЬНО в остальных пунктах "обвинения", то, извольте, я поправлю в них СОЗНАТЕЛЬНО на БЕССОЗНАТЕЛЬНО (вот и БЕС нашёлся!) или по незнанию:

Вы бессознательно или по незнанию...

... игнорировали контроль запуска неизвестного приложения
... игнорировали возможность запуска вредоноса в ограниченной среде
... разрешили потенционально опасные действия приложения
... разрешили эксплуатацию уязвимостей вредоносным приложением
... игнорировали контроль активности приложений
... не использовали все возможности системы самозащиты SafenSoft SysWatch
... разрешили вредоносам внесение собственных изменений в систему
... разрешили доступ к системным файлам и данным пользователя

И как следствие, вы всё равно полностью нарушили работоспособность системы.

_Почему я перечисляю этот список?_
Сейчас скажу. Вы прочитали вендорское описание технологии VIPO? Изучили информацию на картинке?

Обратите там внимание на красные пунктирные линии. Они наглядно показывают то, чем чреват отказ от того-то и того-то. Именно эти пункты я описал в пояснении, которое вы сочли обвинением. 

Более того, Вы не использовали настраиваемые функции самозащиты программы, а это не только защита паролем. И вы, похоже, вообще не слышали о таких возможностях, раз не использовали и не упомянули их. Ознакомьтесь пожалуйста. 



CodeMaster написал(а):


> Каким образом вирус смог ...сделать ...невозможной загрузку компьютера?


Вам ещё повезло, что этот вирус не стёр всю информацию на диске. В другой раз всё может быть иначе. Хотя вам, видимо, всё равно, т.к. вы её попросту не цените и оперируете по собственным понятиям...

Ну ладно, флаг Вам в руки. Создайте своё приложение проактивной защиты, которое переживёт армагеддон, т.е. выживет даже тогда, когда умрёт сама Windows со всеми другими приложениями и файлами пользователя.

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 21 секунду_
*CodeMaster*
Но прежде, пожалуйста, почитайте руководство пользователя. Найдёте много интересного.


----------



## Arbitr

*CodeMaster*, знаете, у меня простой оутпост бесплатный.. и однако скачав недавно приложение с креком, очень меня интересующее, фаер тот час заблокировал попытку изменить файлы или ключи инициированную какой то dll кой из папки с данным приложением.. не надо быть семи пядей во лбу чтоб понять, если я не успел еще запустить на выполнение программу а она уже пытается делать критические изменения, то это 99,99% что зловред. итак фаер заблокировал я удалил и моя система жива и чиста.. анализ вредоносного кода показал неизвестную на тот момент модификацию даунлоадера.. 
Теперь что сделали вы, скачали запустили дали внести критические изменения. а после жалуетесь что у вас что то не работает...
Или вы не знаете что нет абсолютной защиты иной, чем прямые рук пользователя?? никакое АВ ПО не защитит вас если вы самостоятельно разрешаете зловредам выполнение и блокируете действия защиты.


----------



## CodeMaster

iskander-k написал(а):


> CodeMaster,
> Чтобы вас понимали правильно! Нужно всегда точно выражать свои мысли, если с этим проблема , то хотя бы действия.
> А то всегда будет получаться :
> Хотели как лучше , а получилось как всегда!(с)



спасибо, но я извинился за то, что неправильго выразился



CodeMaster написал(а):


> (либо же я слишком плохо сумел выразиться, за что извиняюсь)



далее.


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> (CodeMaster Так это всё-таки была какая-то программа или зловредный вирус? )


это был вирус, из того архива который я скачивал, но поскольку вирус это программа (надеюсь ни у кого нет в этом сомнений  ), так его и обозвал.



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> (Вы пишете, что у вас "зависла программа SafenSoft SysWatch"...
> Каким образом вы это определили, если нажали на Reset?)


программа перестала отвечать, я не мог вызвать окно с её интерфейсом (например из значка в трее), а на экране было зависшее сообщение с запросом действия, которое не позволяло в нём что либо нажать



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> (Вы пишете, что вас обвинили в том-то и том-то...
> Полноте, я не прокурор и не судебный обвинитель, чтобы обвинять кого-то в чём-то. )


когда написал слово "обвинили", выражался конечно же образно (шуточно) и никогда б не подумал что это вызовет вопросы 




SNS-amigo написал(а):


> (Все эти действия раскрывают в вас пользователя, который всё-таки ОСОЗНАВАЛ к чему может привести проникновение в систему вирусов. Какой бес дёрнул вас всё испортить?!)



верно на все 100% ! конечно же я всё это осознавал! Но давайте попробую на очень простом примере объяснить почему я так делал. Представим что вы - человек выпускающий щиты. А я покупатель, пришедший к вам и желающий приобрести щит. И вот я его беру в руки, прикрываю ним себя, и прошу кого нибудь из вашей компании ткнуть меня мечом например. В итоге меч пробивает щит, и меня ранит. Но какова ваша реакция ? я вижу ваши большие квадратные глаза и восклицание - ТАК ВЫ ЖЕ ПОНИМАЛИ ЧТО ДЕЛАЕТЕ! ВЫ ЖЕ ЗНАЛИ ЧТО МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ ОТ УДАРА МЕЧОМ ????!!!! вот точно так и сейчас, я сделал попытку проверить защиту на прочность, а все остальные или не понимают или делают вид что не понимают моих действий 




Arbitr написал(а):


> (Теперь что сделали вы, скачали запустили дали внести критические изменения. а после жалуетесь что у вас что то не работает...
> Или вы не знаете что нет абсолютной защиты иной, чем прямые рук пользователя?? никакое АВ ПО не защитит вас если вы самостоятельно разрешаете зловредам выполнение и блокируете действия защиты.)



извините, но сложилось впечатление что вы совсем не читали моих предыдущих постов, хотя их было немного


----------



## Arbitr

*CodeMaster*, перечитал.. как я вас понимаю вы удивлены что программное обеспечение которое должно было вас защитить не защитило после того как вы запустили вирус и блокировали попытки АВ ПО должным образом обработать данный зловред, я верно вас понял???


----------



## CodeMaster

неверно. Поясняю



Arbitr написал(а):


> Теперь что сделали вы, скачали запустили дали внести критические изменения. а после жалуетесь что у вас что то не работает...







CodeMaster написал(а):


> во первых я конечно же эти вирусы запускал в ограниченной среде, выбрав соответствующий вариант ответа, во вторых я чётко написал - Я ОТКАЗЫВАЛСЯ ОТ ВЫПОЛНЕНИЯ (имел ввиду отказывался от выполнения вредоносной программой злых действий), но тем не менее система повисла после нескольких таких выборов варианта отказа( чтобы не было в будущем вопроса так от чего же я таки отказывался, разьясню подробнее - я нажимал кнопку "Запретить" и указывал галочку "на сессию", таким образом я не позволил программе выполнить ни одного вредоносного действия.



говоря простым языком - я удивляюсь тому что я выполнял все действия так, чтобы не позволить вредоносному коду нанести вред системе, тем не менее защита не сработала.


----------



## shestale

Цитирую из вашего первого поста:


CodeMaster написал(а):


> SysWatch сообщил мне о подозрительных действиях, я везде отказывался от выполнения, тем не менее спустя короткое время программа зависла


SysWatch - сообщил о атаке вашей системы, далее не совсем понятно от выполнения чего вы отказались? От последующих предложений проактивной защиты по защите вашей системы или каких-то иных действий, поясните.


CodeMaster написал(а):


> (имел ввиду отказывался от выполнения вредоносной программой злых действий)


вот если-б каждый зловред сообщал о том что он творит в системе... )


----------



## CodeMaster

shestale написал(а):


> Цитирую из вашего первого поста:
> 
> SysWatch - сообщил о атаке вашей системы, далее не совсем понятно от выполнения чего вы отказались? От последующих предложений проактивной защиты по защите вашей системы или каких-то иных действий, поясните.)



поясняю, но вы впринципе во второй части своего сообщения ответили на свой же вопрос - я отказывался от выполнения вирусом деструктивных действий, более того, можно сказать я вообще отказывался ото всех действий которые вирусная программа хотела выполнить. Всё это делал после запуска программы в ограниченном режиме.

Могу лишь сказать свои предположения, почему зависла SysWatch - вирус который я запустил на выполнение из скачанного архива создал в пямяти очень много своих копий, и каждая из этих копий хотела что то делать, возможно защита как бы зациклилась и потому зависла. Но ещё раз повторю - это лишь предположение


----------



## shestale

CodeMaster написал(а):


> я отказывался от выполнения вирусом деструктивных действий, более того, можно сказать я вообще отказывался ото всех действий которые вирусная программа хотела выполнить.


Допустим.... вирусная программа вам и сообщила о предполагаемых действиях в вашей системе, а вы не допускаете, что о "некоторых действиях" с вашей системой она и не сообщала вам 

В следующий раз лучше проводите такие проверки на виртуальной системе,...пожалейте обычную ;-)


----------



## CodeMaster

shestale написал(а):


> Допустим.... вирусная программа вам и сообщила о предполагаемых действиях в вашей системе, а вы не допускаете, что о "некоторых действиях" с вашей системой она и не сообщала вам



золотые слова. Вот по этой причине я и открыл тему эту, и хотел бы получить ответы на свои вопросы. Пользуясь продуктом SysWatch я хочу быть уверенным в том, что АБСОЛЮТНО ВСЁ что хочет сделать вредоносная программа будет защитой замечено и предотвращено (в конкретном случае предложено мне принять решение)


----------



## shestale

CodeMaster написал(а):


> АБСОЛЮТНО ВСЁ


в этом мире НЕ ВОЗМОЖНО НИ КОГДА....


----------



## CodeMaster

shestale написал(а):


> в этом мире НЕ ВОЗМОЖНО НИ КОГДА....



тогда пусть разработчики SysWatch это признают, и я попробую поискать другой программный защитный продукт. Понимаю что он тоже возможно не будет защищать так как хочу, но хотелось бы сравнивать и выбирать


----------



## iskander-k

CodeMaster написал(а):


> Пользуясь продуктом SysWatch я хочу быть уверенным в том, что АБСОЛЮТНО ВСЁ что хочет сделать вредоносная программа будет защитой замечено и предотвращено (в конкретном случае предложено мне принять решение)


Некоторые действия зловредов вполне легальны И НИкакая антивирусная защита не запретит их выполнение. И не запросит ваше разрешение - иначе вместо работы вы будете постоянно разрешать выполнение того или иного приложения , а в современной ОС windows их множество. Поэтому производителем АВ вложено в базы процессы , файлы, производители -которые по умолчание не проверяются !


----------



## Severnyj

CodeMaster написал(а):


> тогда пусть разработчики SysWatch это признают


Так вышлите разработчикам копию вредоноса, возможно выйдет исправление и все станет на свои места))

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 14 секунд_


iskander-k написал(а):


> Некоторые действия зловредов вполне легальны


Вот, тоже золотые слова, недавно проводил тоже тесты SysWatch на виртуалке, и скажу, что защита выше обычного АВ-решения. Не 100 %, поскольку рекламщика я все таки поймал, но запуск порядка 60 файлов перед этим был блокирован.


----------



## SNS-amigo

CodeMaster написал(а):


> тогда пусть разработчики SysWatch это признают, и я попробую поискать другой программный защитный продукт. Понимаю что он тоже возможно не будет защищать так как хочу, но хотелось бы сравнивать и выбирать



А что они должны признавать?
Технология проактивной защиты вас предупреждала, а вы делали своё...

Они же описали кратко свою технологию на сайте. Ровно столько, сколько должен знать пользователь, остально, видимо, коммерческая тайна. Другие российские разработчики вообще молчат по поводу того, что они там делают...

Но никто из них не согласится с тем, что *неправильное использование* пользователем их продукта с комплексной защитой — это их вина.

Самое первое, что от вас потребуется при обращении к службе поддержки, это ваша лицензия. Советую так и поступить.

Всё что могли, мы вам совместо объяснили.

Ссылка на специальную страницу, где вы можете задать вопрос: Запрос в отдел технической поддержки корпоративных клиентов

Но, возможно, что ответ специалиста ТП вы получите после праздников. Потому тема закрыта, пока до вторника.


----------



## CodeMaster

*Вопрос о свободном общении! Без предубеждений к форумчанам!*

добрый день! Уважаемые форумчане, модераторы а также сообщество! Несколько дней назад мной была открыта тема, где я хотел получить ответы на свои вопросы,
вчера, моя тема была закрыта, хотя я к сожалению так и не получил всех ответов которые хотел
Мне действительно интересно выяснить некоторые моменты, поэтому друзья, очень вас прошу - напишите мне пожалуйста в личку, возможно вы где нибудь имели опыт общения по данному продукту (SystemWatch от SafenSoft), я хотел бы там пообщаться. Просто хотел разобраться в непонятных мне вопросах, и возможно расценили мою тему как неугодную для данного продукта - вообщем не знаю, какие ещё цели могут побуждать людей прерывать общение, ведь может и другим людям была интересна моя тема, но гадать я не хочу

спасибо за внимание, с ув. CodeMaster


----------



## iskander-k

Вполне вас понимаю. Будем разбираться.


----------



## Arbitr

CodeMaster написал(а):


> вчера, моя тема была закрыта, хотя я к сожалению так и не получил всех ответов которые хотел



*CodeMaster*, насколько я понял ваша тема была закрыта представителем сайф софта на выходные, после которых вам дан будет ответ.


CodeMaster написал(а):


> где я написал о том что вовсе не имею предубеждений к данному продукту, а просто хотел разобраться в непонятных мне вопросах,


попробуйте перефразирвоать вопрос.. если честно я тоже не очень понял к чему вы клонили.
В общем предлагаю вам набраться чуть терпения и дождаться представителя, и получить от него ответы на более четки заданные от вас вопросы.


----------



## SNS-amigo

CodeMaster написал(а):


> вчера, моя тема была закрыта, хотя я к сожалению так и не получил всех ответов которые хотел


*CodeMaster*
Зря "плакались в жилетку". Я ведь написал, что тема закрыта на выходные и праздники, чтобы вы могли всё подробно описать ТП и они могли вам помочь.

*А вы игнорировали мои рекомендации обратиться к службе технической поддержки, где нужно указать вашу лицензию. Она у вас вообще была? Хотя бы пробная?*

Опишите ваши эксперименты по неправильному использованию там.

Я бы порекомендовал вам ещё обратиться на официальный форум, но к сожалению он закрыт по техническим причинам. Задайте вопрос на оф. сайте. 
Потом можете процитировать вашу переписку с техподдержкой во всех подробностях тут. Пишите, вам можно, кто вам запретит.

Чтобы как-то вас упокоить, открыл тему уже сейчас.
Продолжайте рассказывать о своих экспериментах по неправильному использованию программы далее. :sarcastic:
Напишите ещё о своём опыте по обходу и ломанию других проактивных защит. Оч. интересно будет послушать.
Не отнекивайтесь, вы же CodeMaster как никак. *Тем более ссылку на вирусы выложили в паблик. Вам даже не страшна статья 273 УК РФ.*

_Статья 273. Создание, использование и распространение вредоносных программ для ЭВМ



Спойлер



1. Создание программ для ЭВМ или внесение изменений в существующие программы, заведомо приводящих к несанкционированному уничтожению, блокированию, модификации либо копированию информации, нарушению работы ЭВМ, системы ЭВМ или их сети, а равно использование либо распространение таких программ или машинных носителей с такими программами -
наказываются лишением свободы на срок до трех лет со штрафом в размере до двухсот тысяч рублей или в размере заработной платы или иного дохода осужденного за период до восемнадцати месяцев.
2. Те же деяния, повлекшие по неосторожности тяжкие последствия, -
наказываются лишением свободы на срок до семи лет.


_

Но пока не будет отправлен запрос в ТП и не будет ответа специалиста ТП все другие обсуждения не имеют смысла.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Эксперты Anti-Malware.ru – независимого информационно-аналитического центра, посвящённого информационной безопасности – провели тестирование модуля SafenSoft DLP Guard, входящего в состав программного комплекса SafenSoft SysWatch. 
Рады сообщить, что наш модуль получил оценку 8 из 10 баллов и удостоился одобрения специалистов Anti-Malware.ru.

Модуль SafenSoft DLP Guard является оптимальным средством предотвращения утечек данных. В составе системы комплексной защиты рабочих станций SafenSoft SysWatch, DLP-модуль обеспечивает надёжный контроль за оборотом информации внутри компании, а также обладает функционалом логирования действий пользователя в реальном времени. В отличии от большинства конкурентов, модуль SafenSoft DLP Guard призван в первую очередь предотвращать возможные утечки ценной информации, а не бороться с их последствиями. Мы разработали DLP Guard специально для того, чтобы пресечь самый распространённый канал утечек данных – непредумышленный инсайд.

Читайте полный обзор модуля SafenSoft DLP Guard на сайте Anti-Malware.ru.


----------



## CodeMaster

нашёл очень мощный продукт, в несколько раз превышающий функциональность продукта SystemWatch, и самое главное - не вызывающий тормозов и проблем в системе. Название писать не буду, поскольку не хочу антирекламить продукт SafenSoft, и всё же считаю программистам этой компании ещё нужно потрудиться. Всем всего хорошего, с уважением Александр


----------



## iskander-k

*CodeMaster*, Это всё голословное утверждение! 
Приведите результаты проверки - анализа, сравнение продуктов.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*CodeMaster*, заполните хотя бы ту форму на сайте компании, что я предлагал, где укажите этот продукт. 

Пусть программисты знают, что есть что-то лучшее. Им будет повод стремиться к этому лучшему и более производительному. Если же, конечно, они убедятся в этом. 

По вашему случаю мне тогда сказали - "мало сведений". Увы.


----------



## Severnyj

Что-то тихо стало в королевстве датском? Помнится, что в прошлом проводились тестирования на совместимость с другими продуктами безопасности, как с этим обстоят дела сейчас?

К чему это я все? А к тому, что имею желание поставить Ваш продукт для защиты определенного компьютера, но за последнее время было 2 проблемных установки на разные компьютеры с предустановленным Avast IS при том как 6, так и 7 версии. Проблема заключалась в том, что после перезагрузки - система переставала отвечать на запросы (ожидание проводилось неопределенно долгое время) именно в момент, когда значок носорога появлялся в трее. Железо и разрядность систем была абсолютно разная (Win 7 32/64 бит). 

Что могут сказать разработчики по поводу совместимости с другими продуктами безопасности? С какими продуктами (желательно фри) точно будет совместима Ваша программа в настоящее время?


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Severnyj*, спасибо, что имеете желание поставить SafenSoft. 

SafenSoft Personal и Deluxe во всех последних версиях (3,5 и 3,6) совместимы со всеми продуктами avast! и Avira. Никаких проблем быть не должно.

Но я бы рекомендовал (я и рекомендовал ранее не раз и не два) ставить SafenSoft после установки Windows начистую, сразу после установки драйверов на устройства ПК. Профиль системы в таком случае создастся в пределах 7-10 минут. 

После этого в режиме установки (см. контекстное меню) нужно устанавливать весь программный минимум, и лишь затем, также в режиме установки другое защитное ПО, в данном случае avast! 

В прошлом году сам проверял на продуктах 10 а/в вендоров. Версия с тех пор не менялась, всё должно быть в ажуре.

_Добавлено через 5 минут 50 секунд_
Картинка старая, но что есть. После выхода новой версии сайта другой не было.


----------



## Severnyj

Спасибо, сегодня вечером и буду пробовать. До этого тестировал на виртуалке результаты хорошие


----------



## Severnyj

Итак, неделю назад поставил знакомым:


Win 7 HB
Далее все обновления и драйверы
Далее настройка системы и юзеров
SysWatch Personal (создание снимка заняло около 20 минут)
Далее весь софт через запуск в режиме установки
И последним антивирус Avira Free
В заключение в Syswatch настроена защита по маскам, примерно так, как писалось на AM

Итог: неделю никаких жалоб. Спасибо за продукт


----------



## SNS-amigo

Severnyj написал(а):


> SysWatch Personal (создание снимка заняло около 20 минут)


 Для 7-ки это норма. Большой размер - больше времени. 
А разрядность какая, x86?



Severnyj написал(а):


> В заключение в Syswatch настроена защита по маскам, примерно так, как писалось на AM


Ну это за рекомендацию можно не считать. Чел писал от себя.


----------



## Severnyj

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> А разрядность какая, x86?


Да


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Чел писал от себя.


Просто люди ранее хапнули шифровальщика, хорошо, что серьезного не потеряли, но система под снос - пошифровано было все, в том числе, lnk, ico, cur, log - система, удивляюсь, как работала, но выглядела замечательно, белые значки полосатые окна в программах и проч)))


----------



## CodeMaster

iskander-k написал(а):


> *CodeMaster*, Это всё голословное утверждение!
> Приведите результаты проверки - анализа, сравнение продуктов.




с 18 лет умею программировать на ассемблере для х86, поверьте кое что соображаю в компьютерах  Если есть желание пообщаться о конкуренте SysWatch, можно продолжить эту тему.


----------



## iskander-k

CodeMaster написал(а):


> с 18 лет умею программировать на ассемблере для х86, поверьте кое что соображаю в компьютерах


Это ТОЛЬКО слова... Я могу тоже сказать , что с 10 лет умею много чего на разных языках! 

Как было сказано:


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> CodeMaster, заполните хотя бы ту форму на сайте компании,





iskander-k написал(а):


> CodeMaster, Это всё голословное утверждение!





iskander-k написал(а):


> Приведите результаты проверки - анализа, сравнение продуктов.



К примеру как здесь


----------



## CodeMaster

iskander-k написал(а):


> К примеру как здесь



там слишком много, у меня нет возможности уделять столько времени.

P.S. когда занимался программированием (увлекался), написал пару-тройку вирусов, поэтому знаком с этой темой. Продукт SysWatch показался мне нестабильным в некоторых моментах, например если компьютер загружается и ему что то не понравится, может случиться так что зависнет система ещё до загрузки ярлыков на рабочем столе, или же всё загрузится но подвиснет панель задач (не нажимается кнопка пуск и не работает ничего внизу на панели). Но давайте оставим эти мелочи, я не навязываюсь на общение. Ещё раз повторюсь - не хочу здесь рекламировать продукт чужой компании, если у кого есть желание - напишите в личку, я расскажу чем пользуюсь, и чем доволен на 100 % - так же как и в случае с SysWatch пробовал запускать зараженные файлы чтобы выявить насколько хорошо работает защита. Меня всё устроило (кроме мощной проактивной защиты продукт имеет антивирус и достаточно мощный файервол, не уступающий известному Agnitum Outpost)

_Добавлено через 24 минуты 52 секунды_
P.P.S. ссылку, указанную вами (где проводилось сравнение) просмотрел, интересно было прочесть. Хочу показать кусок текста из той статьи:

"При повторной загрузке исследуемых файлов спустя 4 часа, обнаружилось следующее: перепакованный GPCode.ax стали узнавать эвристикой Ikarus и Emsisoft (детект последних как Downloader.Delphi!IK навевает на мысли, у кого на букву "Ik" этот детект был позаимствован, но на несчастном упакованном regedit.exe оказалось, что детект – просто общая тенденция на упаковщик, что в последнем случае просто привело к ложному срабатыванию. Странно и интересно, но в этом случае Emsisoft свои данные почему-то не предоставили вообще."

в начале статьи было указано, что данным сравнением занималась целая команда ребят, а не один человек. Не пойму тогда, почему они взявшись провести такую работу, пропустили момент, что антивирусный сканер от Emsisoft как раз таки работает на движке Ikarus, и это явно указывается в рекламе Emsisoft, поэтому рассматривать эту компанию нельзя всеръёз, ведь их разработки - это лишь надстройка или интерфейс, который использует сканер Т3 от Ikarus. А что меня подтолкнуло написать весь этот текст - объясню. Кроме тестов проактивных систем защиты раньше я тратил время на тестирование антивирусов, хотелось найти тот, который мог бы не просто искать вирусы по сигнатурам, а проводить дизассемблирование на лету и выявлять возможные угрозы на этом этапе. Так вот тем кому интересно - могу как раз таки посоветовать антивирус Ikarus - установив его и протестировав свою систему вы найдёте много чего интересного  сам антивирус из за умения дизассемблировать исполнимые файлы возможно покажется вам тяжёлым - на слабых машинах будет совсем туго, но если вы хотите быть защищены - советую. И всё же, несмотря на это, пришёл к выводу что даже самый лучший в мире антивирус не сможет обеспечить той степени защиты, которую обеспечивает проактивная система защиты. Именно это меня и толкнуло на анализ проактивных систем, потому я и пришёл на этот сайт когда возникли вопросы насчёт SysWatch. Ещё раз хочу заметить - моей целью не есть дискредитировать данный продукт. Не помню, рассказывал ли это раньше в ветке, но лет 3-4 назад я переписывался с программистами из подразделения StarForce (как раз с теми кто работал над проектом SysWatch, тогда он чуть иначе назывался), им понравилось наше общение и мне подарили на год лицензию на этот продукт. Поэтому мой интерес к данному продукту был ещё в то время, и мне бы очень хотелось его безукоризненной работы. Но поскольку возникали описанные мною выше проблемы - это побуждало задавать вопросы тут, и в свою очередь искать похожий продукт по возможностям. Если бы у меня не было претензий к работе данного продукта - с удовольствием его бы использовал


----------



## edde

2 *CodeMaster*
Читал читал, устал.  Вы чего собственно хотите, сударь? 
Рассказать всему миру об обнаружении тайной софтины которая работает лучше чем SysWatch на ваш взгляд, с учетом ваших фантазий и поползновений запускать вредоносные файлы? Дык, на вкус и цвет - все фломастеры как известно разные. 



> с 18 лет умею программировать на ассемблере для х86, поверьте кое что соображаю в компьютерах


Умение программировать ни о чем ведь практически не говорит, а вот 


CodeMaster написал(а):


> вирусу удалось что то сделать в системе и навредить загрузке.


Это говорит о многом. 

Я не очень понимаю тематику обсуждения в этом топике, хотите я тихо его прикрою?


----------



## iskander-k

CodeMaster написал(а):


> там слишком много, у меня нет возможности уделять столько времени.


Вас никто и не просит испытывать продукт сотней вирусов....  Вас попросили аргументировать фактами свои претензии в данному продукту и без голословных утверждений и "битья пяткой" в грудь...


CodeMaster написал(а):


> с 18 лет умею программировать на ассемблере для х86, поверьте кое что соображаю в компьютерах


ответ на уже поставленные вопросы по 1 (одному) продукту вам по силам.
Иначе не нужно сотрясать воздух.


----------



## akok

О чем спор? Критика она на то и критика, чтоб ее обсуждать открыто и не пряча информацию.


*CodeMaster*, излагайте (в рамках правил форума).


----------



## CodeMaster

ладно. Поскольку никому не интересно обсуждение, предлагаю закрыть тему

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 52 секунды_
благодарю всех, кто отписывался в данной ветке, мне было интересно мнение каждого. 


P.S.


edde написал(а):


> с учетом ваших фантазий и поползновений запускать вредоносные файлы?



извините, я же не знал что проактивная система защиты - это хрупкая хрустальная ваза, и НИ В КОЕМ СЛУЧАЕ установив проактивную защиту нельзя пытаться запускать вирусы на исполнение ))))))))))))))))

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 3 секунды_


iskander-k написал(а):


> Вас попросили аргументировать фактами свои претензии в данному продукту и без голословных утверждений



мне кажется, в начале ветки я насколько мог, настолько и изглагал свои претензии к данному продукту 

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 33 секунды_


akoK написал(а):


> О чем спор? Критика она на то и критика, чтоб ее обсуждать открыто и не пряча информацию.
> CodeMaster, излагайте (в рамках правил форума).



смысл ? спасибо конечно за поддержку и понимание, но решил больше не продолжать обсуждение. Хотя бы затем, чтобы не видеть вот этого -

_Добавлено через 51 секунду_


edde написал(а):


> Читал читал, устал. Вы чего собственно хотите, сударь?





как видите, мои изложения никому не интересны. Всё, просьба к модераторам закрыть тему.


----------



## SNS-amigo

CodeMaster написал(а):


> антивирусный сканер от Emsisoft как раз таки работает на движке Ikarus, и это явно указывается в рекламе Emsisoft, поэтому рассматривать эту компанию нельзя всеръёз, ведь их разработки - это лишь надстройка или интерфейс, который использует сканер Т3 от Ikarus.



Ой ли? Какие познания! 
Знаю разработку EmsiSoft с 2004 года. Лично знаком с Кристианом. Помогал им с 2004 по 2006 год - тестировал, изначально переводил на русский, белорусский и украинский, сделал первый русский HELP, раньше оригинального. Пользовался сам лично им более трёх лет - это был первый реальный Anti-Malware, в котором изначально был свой хороший движок, хайджек, хипс и мн.др., только не было антивируса, но он справлялся. Лишь позже они прикрутили Икарус. Потом уже и Armor. 
Они и сейчас идут в ногу со временем, порой опережая на шаг некоторых маститых и бородатых аверов. В купе для Европы ЭмСи был и остаётся очень неплохим продуктом. Есть, конечно, получше, покруче, побогаче, но их единицы.

_Добавлено через 30 секунд_


CodeMaster написал(а):


> Всё, просьба к модераторам закрыть тему.



Спасибо за разрешение! Закрыто.


----------



## Severnyj

*Краткий обзор SafenSoft SysWatch Deluxe для начинающих пользователей продукта*

Совсем недавно было сказано, что на подходе новая линейка продуктов Safensoft версии 3.7, но пока этого не произошло, я решил подготовить обзор продукта *SafenSoft SysWatch Deluxe* предыдущей версии 3.6 для начинающего пользователя. Несмотря на то, что сам являюсь консультантом на 2 форумах, входящих в *Ассоциацию VN*, я искренне желаю пользователям пореже быть нашими пациентами и считаю, что данный продукт сможет им хоть как-то в этом помочь. Дело в том, что на просторах рунета не так много полезных статей по данному продукту, и это приводит к недоразумениям, связанными с не совсем правильным началом использования проактивной защиты от *SafenSoft*.

Для обзора я воспользовался виртуальной машиной _VirtualBox_ с установленной на нее ОС _Windows XP SP3_ - да-да пусть еще чуть-чуть и эта система устареет и забудется, но мощностей моего компьютера к сожалению не хватает на запуск более новых ОС в пределах виртуальных машин. Ну да ладно - это я отвлекся. Продолжаем...

Итак, для начала идем на официальную страницу *SysWatch Deluxe* и жмем кнопку *Скачать* (а если понравится то и *Купить*). Заполняем небольшую анкету и спустя несколько минут получаем на указанный почтовый адрес ссылку для скачивания программы. Установщик весит ни много, ни мало - 63 МБ. Дожидаемся окончания загрузки и начинаем процесс установки.

Выбираем язык и жмем *ОК*






Дожидаемся окончания распаковки и подготовки Мастера установки. И в первом появившемся окне жмем *Далее*





Читаем и принимаем условия _Лицензионного соглашения_ и жмем *Далее*





Выбираем папку для установки или оставляем по умолчанию и снова жмем *Далее*





Переходим на следующую страницу и нажимаем *Установить*





Дожидаемся окончания установки и жмем *Готово*





Казалось бы установка запрещена и все готово, но не тут-то было - здесь заключается основная ошибка пользователей. Теперь нужно дождаться момента пока не окончится *Автоматическая настройка*.





В это время не стоит активно пользоваться системой, то есть лучше не устанавливать других приложений, не заниматься активным серфингом по сайтам, а лучше всего оставить компьютер в покое минут на 25 - 45 - этого времени обычно хватает, чтобы завершить _Автоматическую настройку_. Дело в том, что *SysWatch* создает так называемый _Профиль системы_, для того что бы в дальнейшем ничто без Вашего вмешательства не смогло нарушить целостность этого профиля. Таким образом, ни одна потенциально вредоносная программа не сможет запуститься без Вашего ведома. Чтобы посмотреть процесс создания профиля, щелкнем правой кнопкой мыши по значку *SafenSoft SysWatc*h в трее и выберем пункт *Настройки*





В появившемся окне нажмем одномменную кнопку *Настройки*





И перед нами появится окно с прогресс баром, где можно понаблюдать за процессом создания Профиля





После окончания создания профиля галочка *Использовать профиль системы* будет автоматически установлена в вышеуказанном окне, нажимаем *ОК* для закрытия окна настроек.





На этом можно было бы и закончить наш обзор, но хочется настроить продукт еще немного. Итак, какие есть у нас еще возможности:

*Автоматическая обработка инцидентов*

Хотите чтобы Ваша бабушка, которой Вы установили *SysWatch Deluxe*, как можно реже звонила Вам по поводу того, что с компьютером опять что-то случилось? - Включите _Автоматическую обработку инцидентов_ и запуск неизвестных (то есть не включенных в белые списки) приложений будет автоматически заблокирован.





*Настройка антивирусного сканера*

Перейдите на вкладку *Проверка* и настройте его по своему вкусу, например включите *Автоматическую проверку съемных накопителей* или *Эвристический анализатор*.











В принципе осталось совсем немного, это:

*Обновление*

Щелкните два раза по иконке в трее и в открывшемся окне щелкните *Обновление - Запустить обновление*





*Сканирование на вирусы*

Щелкните два раза по иконке в трее и в открывшемся окне щелкните *Проверка* выберите справа, что хотите просканировать и нажмите кнопку *Запустить проверку*






Теперь, когда все настроено, обновлено и просканировано, нам необходимо привыкнуть к работе с новыми приложениями на системе с установленным *SysWatch Deluxe*. Скачаем какую-нибудь программу и попробуем ее установить. *SysWatch* выдаст такое предупреждение:





Нажатие на кнопку *Выполнить* произведет запуск в песочнице, и программа ничем не сможет навредить системе. Если же мы ничего не запускали - нажимаем *Запретить*, и процесс будет завершен.

Для того чтобы установить программу, щелкаем по ней правой кнопкой мыши и выбираем *Запуск в режиме установки*





Подтверждаем свои намерения:





И программа установки запустится.





Если же мы настроили автоматическую обработку инцидентов, то любая программа отстутствующая в белых списках SysWatch просто не запустилась бы.

*Чем отличается запуск в режиме установки от запуска в ограниченной среде?*

После запуска в режиме установки все файлы программы хэшируются и добавляются в профиль системы, файлы программы, запущенной в ограниченной среде, не хэшируются и ничем не могут повредить Вашей системе.

Вот теперь можно и подвести черту. Сказать остатется только одно: мы рассмотрели лишь самую малую часть возможностей программы, изучите справку и Вы поймете, какой мощный инструмент оказался в Ваших руках. Пример тонкой настройки программы можно посмотреть здесь.

Удачи. И до скорых встреч...


----------



## SNS-amigo

*SafenSoft* является членом международных организаций, разрабатывающих рекомендации по безопасности индустрии платежных карт и банкоматов:

- *PCI Security Standarts Council*
(Совета по Разработке Стандартов Безопасности Индустрии Платежных Карт)
- *ATMIA Security Best Practices Сommittee*
(Комиссии Рекомендаций по Безопасности Ассоциации Производителей Банкоматов).

*Цель:* Создание эффективных решений для предотвращения несанкционированного изменения целостности системы и доступа к данным.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*SafenSoft TPSecure установлен на 95 тысячах банкоматов и терминалов в России и по всему миру!*

SafenSoft TPSecure обеспечивает защиту электронных устройств самообслуживания (банкоматов, информационно-платежных терминалов) от несанкционированного изменения ПО и доступа к данным со стороны обслуживающего персонала или хакеров.

Использование SafenSoft TPSecure совместно со специальной версией SafenSoft TPSecure Teller Edition для защиты рабочих мест сотрудников фронтофиса банка (операционисты, касса) и SafenSoft Enterprise Suite для защиты бэкофиса (менеджеры и другой персонал) позволяет построить единую систему защиты от внешних (вредоносное ПО, хакеры) и внутренних угроз (инсайдеры, недобросовестные сотрудники).







Выгода использования:
- Комплексная защита от внешних и внутренних угроз
- Защита без необходимости регулярных обновлений
- Система соотвествует требованиями стандарта PCI DSS
- Простота интеграции с другими системами защиты
- Индивидуальный подход и возможность реализации дополнительного функционала на заказ
- Различные варианты поставки, включая исходный код и двоичные библиотеки (SDK)

*Сайт SafenSoft TPSecure*: 
http://www.tpsecure.ru/


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Для бизнеса и госструктур*

Если бесплатно отправить заявку на скачивание пробной версии любого продукта SafeSoft, то также бесплатно можно получить развёрнутую презентацию по продуктам и индивидуальную консультацию специалистов.

*Отправить заявку >>>*


----------



## SNS-amigo

В наше время, когда количество ноутбуков и нетбуков в организациях растет в геометрической прогрессии, актуальной становиться проблема их защиты от различных информационных угроз, в том числе от вредоносного ПО и утечек информации.

Довольно сложно регулярно обновлять антивирусное ПО и контролировать действия сотрудников с имеющейся на мобильном ПК информацией в командировках и в отдаленных точках, потому работа любого сотрудника компании в отдалённом режиме должна по умолчанию предполагать надежную и безопасную работу самого переносного мобильного устройства.

Существуют основные информационные риски для мобильных устройств:

- порча, потеря, утечка информации из-за действия вредоносного ПО, сбоев в работе по программной и аппаратной части, халатноси пользователя и т.д.;
- риск утраты информации, вследствия выхода из строя при использования в более неблагоприятных условиях, чем стационарные компьютеры.

Потому компания SafenSoft предлагает сбалансированную защиту от утечки данных на мобильном ПК во время работы в полевых условиях, в отдалённых точках, при отсутствии Интернета и Интранета (локальной и внутрикорпоративной сети).

Работа ПО SafenSoft будет необходима для обеспечения информационной безопасности мобильного ПК при следующих ситуациях:

- отсутствие связи или низкоскоростная связь с корпоративной сетью;
- в филиалах, где системные администраторы отсутствуют, часто меняются или имеют слабую квалификацию;
- в изолированных от интернета сетях, для снижения затрат на администрирование антивирусных и других защитных средств;
- в качестве дополнительного средства повышения защиты от вирусов и других деструктивных воздействий на рабочих местах, совместно с другими антивирусными средствами, путем их дополнения средствами проактивной защиты с помощью контроля несанкционированной и нестандартной активности приложений.


----------



## Кирилл

*SNS-amigo*, а это отдельный модуль?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> а это отдельный модуль?



Это отдельный программный продукт, но для корпоративной сети (предприятия, компании, любой организации, где имеется штат компьютеров, собранных в общую сеть). 

Называется *SafenSoft Enterprise Suite*. Заявка на скачивание заполняется здесь.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Сегодня злоумышленники обладают широчайшим арсеналом методов несанкционированного использования веб-сайтов и техник проникновения в информационную сеть организаций. Значительная часть их основана на эксплуатации уязвимостей ОС и ПО сервера, а т.к. программно-аппаратная часть веб-серверов постоянно меняется, отследить и предусмотреть «заплатку» на каждую уязвимость просто невозможно – в этом отношении злоумышленники имеют безоговорочное преимущество.

*SafenSoft WebServer* – новейшая система безопасности, разработанная специально для защиты корпоративных сайтов и веб-серверов. 

*SafenSoft WebServer* не борется с уязвимостями, а противодействует последствиям эксплуатации таких уязвимостей. Потому атаки с использованием вредоносного ПО (трояны, вирусы, черви), попытки внедрения элементов кода («инъекции»), атаки на серверное ПО и ОС, попытки модификации файлов или реестра ОС попросту не дают результата. 

*SafenSoft WebServer* препятствует несанкционированным изменениям и сохраняет систему и сайт в исправном, полностью функциональном состоянии.

Узнать подробнее и просмотреть обучающий видеоролик можно на сайте SafenSoft >>>


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Выпущена новая бета-версия SafenSoft SysWatch 3.8.61.1555*

Ключ на 1 месяц уже вшит в прилагаемый дистрибутив (54 Мб).

Ссылка


Спойлер: дистрибутив



http://products.safensoft.com/09a28848-0e97-4cef-b950-cea037161155/SafenSoft_SysWatch.msi



Тестировать можно на машине с любой из действующих ОС Windows.
Примерно через месяц планируется выпустить ещё более новую версию.
Ограничения по количеству активаций нет, т.е. можно ставить, удалять и снова ставить.

Просим всех желающих по возможности протестировать и описать свои результаты:

- позитивные с указанием точной версии ОС, совместимостью с другими защитными продуктами;
- негативные с подробным описанием выявленной проблемы и скриншотами ошибок, замечаний.

Можно создавать новую, собственную тему в этом разделе. Если будет общая проблема, я их потом склею, а по разным проблемам разработчики будут разбираться отдельно.

Русское руководство с пресс-релизом по версии можете скачать во вложении к этому посту. Ждем ваших замечаний, комментариев.

Данный дистрибутив можно распространять среди друзей и знакомых во всех регионах России, странах СНГ и неСНГ с обязательным указанием, что это *открытая бета-версия SafenSoft SysWatch* и замечания только приветствуются. А если кто-то хочет высказаться по этому поводу, то милости просим сюда *на форум SafeZone*.

Если по каким-то личным причинам человек не хочет регистрироваться на этом форуме, то пусть пишет мне на почту *sns-amigo(А)yandex.ru*

Пишите, советуйтесь, высказывайте своё мнение. Я и разработчики готовы Вас выслушать. Спасибо за проявленный интерес к новости!

*Компания SafenSoft активным тестерам может предоставить следующие бонусы:*
- подарочная флешка с финальной версией SafenSoft Personal (личное вручение или отправка по почте);
- сертификат «Qualified tester», электронный и/или бумажный (личное вручение или отправка по почте);
- для жителей Москвы, МО и гостей столицы ещё и приглашение на экскурсию в офис SafenSoft.


*Дополнительно можно получить у меня годовые эл. лицензии на продукты: *
- Norton (Internet Security, 360, AntiVirus);
- Avast Internet Security;
- Avira Internet Security;
- BitDefender Internet Security;
 - Kaspersky Internet Security;
- продукт предложьте сами (для теста и приза).

*...если проведёте:*
- проверку работы SafenSoft SysWatch и сбор багов на Windows XP, 7 или 8 с продуктами Norton;
- проверку работы SafenSoft SysWatch и сбор багов на Windows XP, 7 или 8 с продуктами компании Avast;
- проверку работы SafenSoft SysWatch и сбор багов на Windows XP, 7 или 8 с продуктами компании Avira;
- проверку работы SafenSoft SysWatch и сбор багов на Windows XP, 7 или 8 с продуктами компании BitDefender;
- проверка работы SafenSoft SysWatch и сбор багов на Windows XP, 7 или 8 с продуктами компании ЛК;
- проверку работы SafenSoft SysWatch и сбор багов на Windows XP, 7 или 8 с базовой антивирусной защитой от Microsoft.


----------



## Кирилл

А по ссылке всегда обновленная версия или отдельно можно скачать обновления и установить на продукт с машиной вне сети?


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Koza Nozdri*, 
Данная ссылка именно для этой бета-версии, обновления, которые подойдут к ней, должны устаналиваться автоматически онлайн. Отдельного update-пакета, как к примеру у продуктов Symantec, насколько помню, никогда не было.

_Добавлено через 6 минут 46 секунд_
*Напоминаю рекомендуемый оптимальный и менее конфликтный порядок установки.*

1) Установка ОС Windows с нуля. Легитимная активация Windows. 
2) Установка официальных драйверов на ПК с диска или сайта разработчика.
3) Установка SafenSoft SysWatch с созданием Профиля и обновлением.
4) Перезагрузка компьютера, чтобы применились все пункты защиты. 
5) Установка различного защитного ПО от других разработчиков в Режиме установки.
6) Работа в связке с другими защитными решениями, обновление, обнаружение вредоносов и лечение.

Для ознакомления с основными пунктами работы SafenSoft SysWatch см. "Руководство пользователя".


----------



## akok

Если установку проводить на машину которая давно работает? С какими проблемами можно столкнуться?


----------



## SNS-amigo

akoK написал(а):


> С какими проблемами можно столкнуться?



Более долгое создание Профиля системы.

От себя добавлю, *чтобы не отнимать зря время у тестеров*, что еще может помешать корректной работе:
- нестыковки разного рода, особенно по доступу, с нестандартными твиками системы, выполненными ранее особо продвинутым и "особо продвинутым" администратором компьютера; 
- множественные повреждения и восстановления в системе, выполненные ранее теми же особо продвинутым и "особо продвинутым" администратором компьютера; 
- многочисленные, пробуемые на удачу варианты лечения и восстановления системы, особенно Cure & Fix утилитами, выполненные пользователем, как под руководством специалистов, так и самостоятельно.

Т.е. если использовали в системе разного рода твикинг, кюринг или фиксинг для системы, то для корректного тестирования бета-версии SafenSoft SysWatch необходимо выполнить чистую установку SafenSoft SysWatch на чистый жесткий диск, на котором, желательно, нет никаких данных. 
Если данные есть, и они сложены в отдельную папку, то при создания Профиля системы SafenSoft SysWatch в обязательном порядке включит их в Профиль и обработает в рабочем порядке.


----------



## SafenSoft

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> А по ссылке всегда обновленная версия или отдельно можно скачать обновления и установить на продукт с машиной вне сети?


 
Дополню ответ Андрея - эта версия существует отдельно от предыдущих, ключи активации и дистрибутивы разные, так что обновить с предыдущей не удастся. Скорее всего, новая версия через месяц тоже будет отдельной. Но когда всё утрясётся - обновление можно будет производить "изнутри" без особых проблем, как это было в других версиях.


----------



## akok

С русской сборкой облом? Не всякий захочет в буржуйском копошиться.

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 11 секунд_
А нашел чекбокс.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*akoK*, Я попросил представителей компании побыстрее дать нам дистрибутив беты.
Обещали сразу же, как только появится открытая. Кирилл слово сдержал. Спасибо. 

Теперь дело за нами и желающими поковыряться и поискать баги. Можно будет подумать и о "премировании" самых рьяных и активных. 

Думаю, что разработчикам было бы интересно знать пожелания самих тестров по этому поводу. Не всем же нравится делать тестирование за простое спасибо. 
Но тем, кому это нравится и уже взялся, огромный респект.


----------



## Кирилл

Возможность поддержки юзеров и тестеров без шаблонных ответов и без затяжных пауз лучше любой премии)))


----------



## SNS-amigo

Я получил на почту несколько вопросов примерно такого плана: "Можно ли тестировать программу на Windows, которая активирована не совсем легальным способом?" 

Если хотите, то кто вам запретит. Наша программа точно не будет заставлять вас купить Windows в магазине перед своей установкой. 

Но станет ли такое тестирование абсолютно корректным, если, к примеру, какой-то модуль проверки лицензионности от Microsoft прорвётся в систему и что-то в ней заблокирует. Ведь, не зная этого наверняка, тестер может списать глюк на нашу программу.


----------



## Кирилл

А почему бы не предоставить выбор языка еще при установке?

Инструкция по настройке русского языка:
(Спрашивают)


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Koza Nozdri*, 

Насколько помню, так даже на всех бетах было. 
Потом язык будет определяться автоматически.

_Замечание для разработчиков №1. _
*Сделать Автоопределения языка локализации. *


----------



## Кирилл

Пожелания разработчикам:
2) хотелось бы пункт в контексном меню Проводника для быстрой проверки;
3) не увидел знаменитый rpss.dll;
4) нет чекбокса "выделить все" при отображении результатов скана. 

Из плюсов:
+ очень и очень нравится логирование всех событий в четкой и внятной форме.


Спойлер: пример



Системный отчет SafenSoft SysWatch
==========================

16.06.2013 7:58:19	Служба SafenSoft SysWatch успешно запущена.
16.06.2013 7:58:19	Инициализация служебной базы данных.
16.06.2013 7:58:20	Инициализация служебной базы данных успешно закончена.
16.06.2013 7:58:20 3.8.69.1599(3.8.69.1599)
16.06.2013 7:58:22	Запуск известного приложения.

Процесс: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SMSS.EXE PID: 272 Процесс родитель: PPID: 4

Командная строка: \SystemRoot\System32\smss.exe

Пользователь: NT AUTHORITY\система

Зона: Доверенные.

Статус: Разрешен.
16.06.2013 7:58:22	Запуск известного приложения в режиме установки.

Процесс: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CSRSS.EXE PID: 364 Процесс родитель: PPID: 352

Командная строка: %SystemRoot%\system32\csrss.exe ObjectDirectory=\Windows SharedSection=1024,12288,512 Windows=On SubSystemType=Windows ServerDll=basesrv,1 ServerDll=winsrv:UserServerDllInitialization,3 ServerDll=winsrv:ConServerDllInitialization,2 ServerDll=sxssrv,4 ProfileControl=Off MaxRequestThreads=16

Пользователь: NT AUTHORITY\система

Зона: Доверенные.

Статус: Разрешен.
16.06.2013 7:58:23	Запуск известного приложения.

Процесс: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WININIT.EXE PID: 408 Процесс родитель: PPID: 352

Командная строка: wininit.exe

Пользователь: NT AUTHORITY\система

Зона: Доверенные.

Статус: Разрешен.
16.06.2013 7:58:24	Запуск известного приложения в режиме установки.

Процесс: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CSRSS.EXE PID: 420 Процесс родитель: PPID: 396

Командная строка: %SystemRoot%\system32\csrss.exe ObjectDirectory=\Windows SharedSection=1024,12288,512 Windows=On SubSystemType=Windows ServerDll=basesrv,1 ServerDll=winsrv:UserServerDllInitialization,3 ServerDll=winsrv:ConServerDllInitialization,2 ServerDll=sxssrv,4 ProfileControl=Off MaxRequestThreads=16

Пользователь: NT AUTHORITY\система

Зона: Доверенные.

Статус: Разрешен.
16.06.2013 7:58:24	Запуск известного приложения.

Процесс: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\TASKHOST.EXE PID: 2076 Процесс родитель: SERVICES.EXE PPID: 516

Командная строка: taskhost.exe SYSTEM

Пользователь: NT AUTHORITY\система

Зона: Доверенные.

Статус: Разрешен.
16.06.2013 7:58:24	Запуск известного приложения.

Процесс: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WINLOGON.EXE PID: 464 Процесс родитель: PPID: 396

Командная строка: winlogon.exe

Пользователь: NT AUTHORITY\система

Зона: Доверенные.

Статус: Разрешен.
16.06.2013 7:58:24	Запуск известного приложения.

Процесс: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SERVICES.EXE PID: 516 Процесс родитель: PPID: 408

Командная строка: C:\Windows\system32\services.exe

Пользователь: NT AUTHORITY\система

Зона: Доверенные.

Статус: Разрешен.
16.06.2013 7:58:24	Запуск известного приложения в режиме установки.

Процесс: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\LSASS.EXE PID: 528 Процесс родитель: PPID: 408

Командная строка: C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe

Пользователь: NT AUTHORITY\система

Зона: Доверенные.

Статус: Разрешен.
16.06.2013 7:58:24	Запуск известного приложения.

Процесс: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\LSM.EXE PID: 540 Процесс родитель: PPID: 408

Командная строка: C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe

Пользователь: NT AUTHORITY\система

Зона: Доверенные.

Статус: Разрешен.
16.06.2013 7:58:24	Запуск известного приложения.

Процесс: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SVCHOST.EXE PID: 648 Процесс родитель: PPID: 516

Командная строка: C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch

Пользователь: NT AUTHORITY\система

Зона: Доверенные.

Статус: Разрешен.
16.06.2013 7:58:24	Запуск известного приложения.

Процесс: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\VBOXSERVICE.EXE PID: 728 Процесс родитель: PPID: 516

Командная строка: system32\VBoxService.exe

Пользователь: NT AUTHORITY\система

Зона: Доверенные.

Статус: Разрешен.
16.06.2013 7:58:24	Запуск известного приложения.

Процесс: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SVCHOST.EXE PID: 796 Процесс родитель: PPID: 516

Командная строка: C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k RPCSS

Пользователь: NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE

Зона: Доверенные.

Статус: Разрешен.
16.06.2013 7:58:24	Запуск известного приложения.

Процесс: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SVCHOST.EXE PID: 924 Процесс родитель: PPID: 516

Командная строка: C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted

Пользователь: NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE

Зона: Доверенные.

Статус: Разрешен.
16.06.2013 7:58:24	Запуск известного приложения.

Процесс: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SVCHOST.EXE PID: 968 Процесс родитель: PPID: 516

Командная строка: C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k




Продукт не грузит ресурсы.
Вирусы находит слёту, даже на аппарате с 1 гигом памяти и Windows 7 на борту не вызывал зависаний при сканированиях.
Только не понятно — *отчего подтупливает при проверке папок офиса*. 


Спойлер: лог



ОТЧЕТ О ПРОВЕРКЕ
================

Типы файлов:	Только исполняемые файлы
Область проверки:	Системная память
Загрузочный сектор диска C:\
C:\
D:\
Z:\
C:\ProgramData\S.N.Safe&Software\Safe'n'Sec\Quarantine\
C:\Users\11
C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза
C:\Users\11\Desktop\1.bat
C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза.rar
C:\Users\Public\Desktop\SafenSoft SysWatch Workstation.lnk
Реакция на угрозу:	Выбор действия автоматически


Результаты проверки
===================
16.06.2013 8:03:44	Начало проверки
16.06.2013 8:03:44	Проверка запущена с правами системной учетной записи
16.06.2013 8:03:49	Подключение ядра F-Prot выполнено успешно (4.6/2013-06-14 13:47)
16.06.2013 8:04:50	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\0.012996384565003627.exe	Зараженный	W32/SuspPack.EJ.gen!Eldorado	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:04:50	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\0.012996384565003627.exe	Зараженный	W32/SuspPack.EJ.gen!Eldorado	Удален
16.06.2013 8:04:50	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\0.15367567852532205.exe	Зараженный	W32/Trojan3.DKR	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:04:50	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\0.15367567852532205.exe	Зараженный	W32/Trojan3.DKR	Удален
16.06.2013 8:04:51	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\0.5131609026694253.exe	Зараженный	W32/Zbot.EV.gen!Eldorado	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:04:51	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\0.5131609026694253.exe	Зараженный	W32/Zbot.EV.gen!Eldorado	Удален
16.06.2013 8:04:52	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\0.94194258136.exe	Зараженный	W32/Zbot.DQ.gen!Eldorado	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:04:52	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\0.94194258136.exe	Зараженный	W32/Zbot.DQ.gen!Eldorado	Удален
16.06.2013 8:04:52	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\0.9619558795214198.exe	Зараженный	W32/Zbot.DQ.gen!Eldorado	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:04:52	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\0.9619558795214198.exe	Зараженный	W32/Zbot.DQ.gen!Eldorado	Удален
16.06.2013 8:04:52	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\0.9917879012131685.exe	Зараженный	W32/Zbot.DQ.gen!Eldorado	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:04:52	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\0.9917879012131685.exe	Зараженный	W32/Zbot.DQ.gen!Eldorado	Удален
16.06.2013 8:04:52	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\1028325120.exe	Зараженный	W32/Ransom.BA	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:04:52	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\1028325120.exe	Зараженный	W32/Ransom.BA	Удален
16.06.2013 8:04:52	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\129914922.exe	Зараженный	W32/Ransom.J.gen!Eldorado	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:04:52	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\129914922.exe	Зараженный	W32/Ransom.J.gen!Eldorado	Удален
16.06.2013 8:04:52	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\200567115\200567115.EXE Зараженный	W32/Ransom.F.gen!Eldorado	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:04:52	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\200567115\200567115.EXE	Зараженный	W32/Ransom.F.gen!Eldorado	Удален
16.06.2013 8:04:53	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\2027429113.exe	Зараженный	W32/Ransom.J.gen!Eldorado	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:04:53	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\2027429113.exe	Зараженный	W32/Ransom.J.gen!Eldorado	Удален
16.06.2013 8:04:53	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\22CC6C32.exe	Зараженный	W32/Ransom.O.gen!Eldorado	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:04:53	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\22CC6C32.exe	Зараженный	W32/Ransom.O.gen!Eldorado	Удален
16.06.2013 8:04:53	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\268288670.exe	Зараженный	W32/Ransom.J.gen!Eldorado	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:04:53	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\268288670.exe	Зараженный	W32/Ransom.J.gen!Eldorado	Удален
16.06.2013 8:04:53	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\2A.tmp	Зараженный	W32/FakeAlert.LE.gen!Eldorado	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:04:53	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\2A.tmp	Зараженный	W32/FakeAlert.LE.gen!Eldorado	Удален
16.06.2013 8:04:53	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\2A.tmp.exe	Зараженный	W32/FakeAlert.LE.gen!Eldorado	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:04:53	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\2A.tmp.exe	Зараженный	W32/FakeAlert.LE.gen!Eldorado	Удален
16.06.2013 8:04:53	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\46648219.exe	Зараженный	W32/Ransom.J.gen!Eldorado	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:04:53	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\46648219.exe	Зараженный	W32/Ransom.J.gen!Eldorado	Удален
16.06.2013 8:04:53	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\541310427\541310427.EXE	Зараженный	W32/Ransom.F.gen!Eldorado	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:05:15	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\541310427\541310427.EXE	Зараженный	W32/Ransom.F.gen!Eldorado	Удален
16.06.2013 8:05:15	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\935631946\935631946.EXE	Зараженный	W32/Ransom.F.gen!Eldorado	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:05:15	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\935631946\935631946.EXE	Зараженный	W32/Ransom.F.gen!Eldorado	Удален
16.06.2013 8:05:15	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\adobeupdate.exe	Зараженный	W32/Zbot.DA.gen!Eldorado	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:05:15	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\adobeupdate.exe	Зараженный	W32/Zbot.DA.gen!Eldorado	Удален
16.06.2013 8:05:15	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\aDoxosxasde.exe	Зараженный	W32/Ransom.O.gen!Eldorado	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:05:15	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\aDoxosxasde.exe	Зараженный	W32/Ransom.O.gen!Eldorado	Удален
16.06.2013 8:05:15	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\C988.tmp	Зараженный	W32/MalwareF.YCFF	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:05:15	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\C988.tmp	Зараженный	W32/MalwareF.YCFF	Удален
16.06.2013 8:05:15	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\C988.tmp.exe	Зараженный	W32/MalwareF.YCFF	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:05:15	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\C988.tmp.exe	Зараженный	W32/MalwareF.YCFF	Удален
16.06.2013 8:05:15	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\Calc.exe	Зараженный	W32/VBcrypt.B.gen!Eldorado	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:05:15	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\Calc.exe	Зараженный	W32/VBcrypt.B.gen!Eldorado	Удален
16.06.2013 8:05:15	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\cgs8h0.exe	Зараженный	W32/Trojan3.DKH	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:05:15 C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\cgs8h0.exe	Зараженный	W32/Trojan3.DKH	Удален
16.06.2013 8:05:15	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\codfullhdavi.exe	Зараженный	W32/SuspPack.EJ.gen!Eldorado	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:05:16	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\codfullhdavi.exe	Зараженный	W32/SuspPack.EJ.gen!Eldorado	Удален
16.06.2013 8:05:16	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\contacts[1].exe	Зараженный	W32/MalwareF.WXWC	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:05:16	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\contacts[1].exe	Зараженный	W32/MalwareF.WXWC	Удален
16.06.2013 8:05:16	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\flash_player.exe	Зараженный	W32/FakeAlert.LE.gen!Eldorado	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:05:16	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\flash_player.exe	Зараженный	W32/FakeAlert.LE.gen!Eldorado	Удален
16.06.2013 8:05:16	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\info[1].exe	Зараженный	W32/FakeAlert.MW.gen!Eldorado	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:05:16	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\info[1].exe	Зараженный	W32/FakeAlert.MW.gen!Eldorado	Удален
16.06.2013 8:05:16	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\k8h00.exe	Зараженный	W32/Falab.F.gen!Eldorado	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:05:16	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\k8h00.exe	Зараженный	W32/Falab.F.gen!Eldorado	Удален
16.06.2013 8:05:16	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\Key-Kaspersky.exe	Зараженный	W32/Trojan2.JZVN	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:05:16	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\Key-Kaspersky.exe	Зараженный	W32/Trojan2.JZVN	Удален
16.06.2013 8:05:17	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\Media\plugin.exe	Зараженный	W32/Ransom.D.gen!Eldorado	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:05:17	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\Media\plugin.exe	Зараженный	W32/Ransom.D.gen!Eldorado	Удален
16.06.2013 8:05:17	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\Media\watcher.exe	Зараженный	W32/Ransom.D.gen!Eldorado	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:05:17	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\Media\watcher.exe	Зараженный	W32/Ransom.D.gen!Eldorado	Удален
16.06.2013 8:05:17	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\ms.exe	Зараженный	W32/Zbot.EW.gen!Eldorado	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:05:18	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\ms.exe	Зараженный	W32/Zbot.EW.gen!Eldorado	Удален
16.06.2013 8:05:18	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\null0.030977793303270662.exe	Зараженный	W32/VBInject.BL.gen!Eldorado	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:05:18	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\null0.030977793303270662.exe	Зараженный	W32/VBInject.BL.gen!Eldorado	Удален
16.06.2013 8:05:18	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\nvcvc32.exe	Зараженный	W32/VBcrypt.B.gen!Eldorado	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:05:18	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\nvcvc32.exe	Зараженный	W32/VBcrypt.B.gen!Eldorado	Удален
16.06.2013 8:05:18	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\Program Shared\Isass.exe	Зараженный	W32/Zbot.DA.gen!Eldorado	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:05:18	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\Program Shared\Isass.exe	Зараженный	W32/Zbot.DA.gen!Eldorado	Удален
16.06.2013 8:05:18	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\rar_crack_sms.exe	Зараженный	W32/Virtumonde.CM.gen!Eldorado	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:05:18	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\rar_crack_sms.exe	Зараженный	W32/Virtumonde.CM.gen!Eldorado	Удален
16.06.2013 8:05:18	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\Service Share\lsass.exe	Зараженный	W32/Zbot.DA.gen!Eldorado	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:05:18	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\Service Share\lsass.exe	Зараженный	W32/Zbot.DA.gen!Eldorado	Удален
16.06.2013 8:05:18	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\Service Share\lsass.exeX	Зараженный	W32/Zbot.DA.gen!Eldorado	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:05:18	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\Service Share\lsass.exeX	Зараженный	W32/Zbot.DA.gen!Eldorado	Удален
16.06.2013 8:05:18	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\ssoliter.exe	Зараженный	W32/Trojan2.CJWE	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:05:18	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\ssoliter.exe	Зараженный	W32/Trojan2.CJWE	Удален
16.06.2013 8:05:18	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\svcnost.exe	Зараженный	W32/Oficla.W.gen!Eldorado	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:05:18	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\svcnost.exe	Зараженный	W32/Oficla.W.gen!Eldorado	Удален
16.06.2013 8:05:22	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\Test1.exe	Зараженный	W32/Usteal.A.gen!Eldorado	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:05:22	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\Test1.exe	Зараженный	W32/Usteal.A.gen!Eldorado	Удален
16.06.2013 8:05:24	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\Test2.exe	Зараженный	W32/Usteal.A.gen!Eldorado	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:05:24	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\Test2.exe	Зараженный	W32/Usteal.A.gen!Eldorado	Удален
16.06.2013 8:05:24	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\usrinit.exe	Зараженный	W32/Trojan4.UDX	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:05:24	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\usrinit.exe	Зараженный	W32/Trojan4.UDX	Удален
16.06.2013 8:05:24	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\Vir\IIbzRE0WHH4.exe	Зараженный	W32/Downldr2.IXSB	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:05:24	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\Vir\IIbzRE0WHH4.exe	Зараженный	W32/Downldr2.IXSB	Удален
16.06.2013 8:05:25	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\xvidavi.exe	Зараженный	W32/SuspPack.EC.gen!Eldorado	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:05:26	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\xvidavi.exe	Зараженный	W32/SuspPack.EC.gen!Eldorado	Удален
16.06.2013 8:05:26	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\xxx_porno3.exe	Зараженный	W32/Trojan2.NQBU	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:05:26	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\xxx_porno3.exe	Зараженный	W32/Trojan2.NQBU	Удален
16.06.2013 8:05:26	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\xxx_porno[1].exe	Зараженный	W32/Kazy.H.gen!Eldorado	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:05:26	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\xxx_porno[1].exe	Зараженный	W32/Kazy.H.gen!Eldorado	Удален
16.06.2013 8:05:26	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\xxx_video.exe	Зараженный	W32/Falab.F.gen!Eldorado	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:05:26	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\xxx_video.exe	Зараженный	W32/Falab.F.gen!Eldorado	Удален
16.06.2013 8:05:27	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\xxx_video_751.avi.exe	Зараженный	W32/Trojan2.NITW	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:05:27	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\xxx_video_751.avi.exe	Зараженный	W32/Trojan2.NITW	Удален
16.06.2013 8:05:28	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\____991.exe	Зараженный	W32/SuspPack.EJ.gen!Eldorado	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:05:28	C:\Users\11\Desktop\зараза\____991.exe	Зараженный	W32/SuspPack.EJ.gen!Eldorado	Удален
16.06.2013 8:16:27	D:\PORTABLE\Activator.exe	Зараженный	W32/MalwareF.ILAR	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:16:27	D:\PORTABLE\Activator.exe	Зараженный	W32/MalwareF.ILAR	Ошибка: невозможно удалить объект
16.06.2013 8:16:38	D:\PORTABLE\XPHelper.exe	Зараженный	W32/Heuristic-210!Eldorado	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:16:38	D:\PORTABLE\XPHelper.exe	Зараженный	W32/Heuristic-210!Eldorado	Ошибка: невозможно удалить объект
16.06.2013 8:20:05	D:\WPI\Install\GRAPHICS\SnagIt.exe	Зараженный	W32/MalwareS.ACEQ	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:20:05	D:\WPI\Install\GRAPHICS\SnagIt.exe	Зараженный	W32/MalwareS.ACEQ	Ошибка: невозможно удалить объект
16.06.2013 8:27:10	D:\WPI\Install\OPTIMIZATION\TuneUp2011.exe	Зараженный	W32/MalwareS.ACEQ	Ошибка при лечении
16.06.2013 8:27:11	D:\WPI\Install\OPTIMIZATION\TuneUp2011.exe	Зараженный	W32/MalwareS.ACEQ	Ошибка: невозможно удалить объект
16.06.2013 8:29:30	Окончание проверки

Проверено объектов:	17474
Обнаружено угроз:	54
Обезврежено угроз:	50
Embedded certificates:	0
Catalog certificates:	0



_Добавлено через 5 минут 4 секунды_
В карантине оказался desktop.ini, в нем - clsid, причем никаких упоминаний об этом не было, причины так же не указаны.
Это минус.


----------



## SNS-amigo

> В карантине оказался desktop.ini, в нем - clsid



Это уже работает антивирус исландский. Из-за использованиями вирусами этого файла или из-за какого-то нестандартного параметра в нем, он может быть удален не только F-Protом. И я до них не дотянусь — далеко они забрались. Погремушки мои не услышат. 

При переносе большого количества чужих файлов я часто произвожу предварительный поиск всех desktop.ini и тумбов, и удаляю. CLSID там или не CLSID, пофиг. Иначе или с вирусом что-то перенесется или будет выводить диалоговое окно "Это файл доступен только для чтения. Перенести?" И сиди тогда вручную нажимай. Нерационально и непрактично. Благо сейчас нашел ПО, которое переносит все само и такие системные вопросы игнорирует.

_Добавлено через 8 минут 28 секунд_


> отчего подтупливает при проверке папок офиса.


Вероятно, это общая проблема - много многоэтажных "кабинетных" файлов. Я такое наблюдал почти у всех антивирусов. И у Касперского, и у Нортона тоже есть задержка на офисных папках. 
Благо, Нортон автоматизированно журналирует проверки и одно и тоже проверенное и неизмененное по-новому не сканирует. У Каспера тоже должно быть, но технология другая и перескан всё равно выполняется, хоть и за меньшее время.


----------



## Phoenix

Код:



__
__
__



SafenSoft  SysWatch   Core  (Core)   -   базовый   компонент  проактивной  защиты  SafenSoft
SysWatch;
Anti-Virus   (AV_BD)   -   дополнительный   компонент   поиска   вирусов,   троянских
программ   и   других   вредоносных   объектов  (сканер   BitDefender);
Anti-Virus   (AV_FP)   -   дополнительный   компонент   поиска   вирусов,   троянских
программ   и   других   вредоносных   объектов  (сканер   F-Prot);
Anti-Virus   (AV_KAV)   -   дополнительный   компонент   поиска   вирусов,   троянских
программ   и   других   вредоносных   объектов  (сканер   Kaspersky   anti-virus).


__


18.06.2013 0:41:24	F-Prot successfully initialized (4.6/2013-06-17 17:56) только этот работает сейчас ?

P.S. Раньше базы Доктор Веб были.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix написал(а):


> P.S. Раньше базы Доктор Веб были.



Были, но давно уже закончились условия предоставления сканера. Два года уже. 
BitDefender тоже уходил... 

См. логи, какие базы и откуда загружаются, где написано "успешно загружено", у того сканер и будет работать.


----------



## SafenSoft

В разных сборках разные сканеры, например, в TPSecure для латинской америки - каспер, но в этой персоналке только Ф-Прот, да.

Спасибо за отзывы, всё учитываем, но одного я не совсем понял:



> 3) не увидел знаменитый rpss.dll;


 
- а о чём, собственно, речь?


----------



## Кирилл

http://safezone.cc/forum/showthread.php?t=21305


Я правда варианты еще не пробовал,временно занят,сканирование проводил на виртуалке с таким зверьком.
По крайней мере в логе не увидел,как то так.


----------



## SafenSoft

А, понял. Антивирь не ловит вредонос. Надо затестить, но в целом это всё-таки просто сканер, у нас уклон на сохранение целостности ПО. Надо будет тогда ещё и затестить, может ли он влиять на систему, не будучи доверенным, если так не отловится.


----------



## Кирилл

SafenSoft написал(а):


> Надо будет тогда ещё и затестить, может ли он влиять на систему, не будчу доверенным, если таки не отловится.


В смысле как именно затестить?
Погонять на разных версиях файла?



SafenSoft написал(а):


> может ли он влиять на систему


Это щас про rpss.dll ?...:shok:


----------



## SafenSoft

Попробовать им заразиться, пока защита "файловая система" включена. Разными способами, какими он обычно пытается пролезть. Сисвотч не должен дать заменить длл. 

А потом ещё отключить защиту вручную, заменить вручную дллку, включить защиту и посмотреть, что получится. Подмена может быть обнаружена и без антивирусного сканирования, если профиль был создан до подмены.


----------



## SNS-amigo

При установленной SnS SW даже на WinXP, даже на нелегалке никакая DLL не сможет замениться. 

В Win7 еще такой фокус, без SnS SW, мог пройти при отключенной UAC и консоли восстановления. 

А в Win8 замена системного файла в %windir%\system32? - Не верю.

_Добавлено через 5 минут 56 секунд_
В Win8 нужно сделать упор на защите браузера. 

Webalta ломает IE10 на раз-два. Про другие уже и не говорю, их любой хакеришка из 10 класса своей "чудо-хакой" развалит. Microsoft не будет создавать отдельную защиту для чужих браузеров, ей и со своим бы справиться. IE11 уже есть, скоро выпустят вместе с Win8.1, но эксплойты под него вряд ли будут сильно отличаться от предыдущего.


----------



## SafenSoft

На всякий случай сделали ключ на год для этого билда: H5H9WS-8KMJSE-5UTV4

Пользуйтесь.


----------



## Кирилл

А обновляться будет?

пысы тестить пока некогда было


----------



## SafenSoft

Скорее всего, новая версия будет качаться отдельно. Просто в эту ключ был вшит на месяц, а если новая версия появится только через месяц и неделю, например, был бы конфуз. А так всё будет хорошо в любом случае.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Т.к. особой активности не наблюдается, то мы решили дополнить темы пошаговыми инструкциями, добавить азарта и стимула к работе.

*Что нужно сделать?*

*Вариант №1. Для тех кто любит пошаговые инструкции*
- Поставить ОС согласно рекомендациям выше.
- Установить драйвера на чипсет и другое оборудование.
- Скачать и установить бета-версию SafenSoft SysWatch.
- Дождаться окончания создания Профиля системы (иконка в трее станет статичной).
- Перезагрузить ПК, запустить обновление SafenSoft вручную.
- Пользоваться ПК как обычно и пронаблюдать за автоматическим обновлением SafenSoft.
- Установить обычным способом и в Режиме установки ваш программный минимум, которыми вы пользуетесь ежедневно.
- Установить обычным способом и в Режиме установки, если потребуется, защитное ПО, не входящее в состав ОС.
- Находясь онлайн запустить обновление антивирусного ПО (из списка выше) вручную.
- Наблюдать нескольких дней за автоматическим обновлением антивирусного ПО из списка выше.
- Загрузить и наблюдать за ходом обновления ОC Windows в свободном или любимом режиме.
- Устанавливать другие нужные вам программы, в том числе в Режиме установки, наблюдать и фиксировать баги.


*Вариант №2. Для тестеров, любителей экстрима и опытных вирхантеров.*

- Провести установку одной только бета-версии без антивирусов согласно рекомендациям выше.
- Произвести попытку запуска на своей тестовой машине самостоятельно выбранных зловредов, троянов, spyware, adware, винлоков, с которыми вы работаете.
- Не ограничивать себя конкретными действиями и зловредами, поступайте так, кто во что горазд.
- Контролируйте (записывайте) какой именно вредонос вы запускали, чтобы разработчики смогли улучшить степень защиты.

!!! При этом вы должны понимать, что 100%-ной защиты не существует, вы действуете на свой страх и риск, и понимаете о последствиях работы с опасным содержимым. Без соответствующего опыта работы эксперименты с вредоносным содержимым противопоказаны!
!!! В целях безопасности используйте для экстрим-тестирования чистый жёсткий диск или уберите куда-то свои личные данные.

**********************************

*Что и как фиксировать?*

Следить за алертами при установке, обновлениях, записывать ошибки и делать скриншоты или фотоснимки.
При наличие возможностей и навыков видеозаписи и видеомонтажа, провести дублирование багов на видео.
При подготовке видео и протоколировании багов использование звукозаписи на ваш выбор (необязательно).


*Куда присылать баги, скриншоты, обзоры и материалы?*

- публиковать их здесь, в этом же разделе в своей специально созданной или общей теме;
- или присылать все на почту мне - SNS-amigo (sns-amigo#yandex.ru);
- если не доверяете мне или не любите публичности, то присылайте всё в ЛС *SafenSoft*, представителю компании.


*Если работа бета-версии у вас пройдет без ошибок и багов, то нужно будет подтвердить свою работу*

Согласно пункту "Что нужно сделать?" нужно провести протоколирование:
- процесса установки ПО SafenSoft (2 снимка);
- создания Профиля (2 снимка, начало и конец);
- успешного обновления ПО SafenSoft (2 снимка, начало и конец);
- успешного обновления Windows (2 или более совместных снимков);
- успешной установки антивирусного ПО из списка выше (2 или более совместных снимков);
- успешного обновления антивирусного ПО при запуске вручную (2 или более совместных снимков);
- успешного обновления антивирусного ПО в автоматическом режиме (2 или более совместных снимков);
- успешной установки и работы 5 разных программ из вашего программного набора (2 совместных снимка).

*...или, у тех, кто будет работать с вредоносами*
- исключить пункты с установкой антивирусного ПО;
- прислать сколько угодное количесто скриншотов или фотоснимков по успешному блокированию вредоносов;
- или сделать аналогичное протоколирование неблокирования вредоносов и их активного проникновения в систему.

Результаты и пожелания будут переданы представителям компании SafenSoft.
Лучшие тестеры будут выбраны из числа активных участников тестирования.

**********************************

_Добавлено через 14 минут 34 секунды_
*Компания SafenSoft активным тестерам может предоставить следующие бонусы:*
- подарочная флешка с финальной версией SafenSoft Personal (личное вручение или отправка по почте);
- сертификат «Qualified tester», электронный и/или бумажный (личное вручение или отправка по почте);
- для жителей Москвы, МО и гостей столицы ещё и приглашение на экскурсию в офис SafenSoft.


*Дополнительно можно получить у меня годовые эл. лицензии на продукты:*
- Norton (Internet Security, 360, AntiVirus);
- Avast Internet Security;
- Avira Internet Security;
- BitDefender Internet Security;
- Kaspersky Internet Security;
- продукт предложьте сами (для теста и приза).

*...если проведёте:*
- проверку работы SafenSoft SysWatch и сбор багов на Windows 7 или 8 с продуктами Norton;
- проверку работы SafenSoft SysWatch и сбор багов на Windows 7 или 8 с продуктами компании Avast;
- проверку работы SafenSoft SysWatch и сбор багов на Windows 7 или 8 с продуктами компании Avira;
- проверку работы SafenSoft SysWatch и сбор багов на Windows 7 или 8 с продуктами компании BitDefender;
- проверка работы SafenSoft SysWatch и сбор багов на Windows 7 или 8 с продуктами компании ЛК;
- проверку работы SafenSoft SysWatch и сбор багов на Windows 7 или 8 с базовой антивирусной защитой от Microsoft.

_Добавлено через 7 минут 0 секунд_
По поводу Windows XP или Vista не могу ничего сказать.
*SafenSoft*, интересны ли вам результаты тестов на этих ОС?


----------



## akok

Плюшки лучшим тестерам предусмотрены? Могу помочь рассылкой по пользователям.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*akoK*,
А кормить в дороге никто не обещал...
Но кто ж откажется от плюшек и... шашлычков. 

А рассылка была бы кстати.


----------



## akok

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> А рассылка была бы кстати


Нет ничего сложного, были бы пряники.


----------



## Кирилл

Забавная история:
































Итог:
Перезагрузка.
Ось легла на лопатки,черный экран,откат системы...


----------



## Кирилл

Файлик сменился после смены владельца,сисвач никак не среагировал на манипуляции.

///Это не совсем так. После перезагрузки системы оригинальный файл будет возвращен из созданного ранее профиля. Если этого не произошло, значит, защитный профиль не был вами ранее создан или сброшен и не пересоздан, то это ваш недочет. Рекомендую также изучить Краткая инструкция при работе с SNS SysWatch. SNS-amigo


----------



## KPOBOCICb

Здрасте, я пытаюсь запустить проверку, а мне пишет: "Поиск вредоносного кода недоступен".
Я отметил где сканировать, в настройках стоит все как в инструкции, но чето не работает , а так интерфейс норм 

_Добавлено через 49 секунд_
*Koza Nozdri*,


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Забавная история:


 опачки, а у меня тоже самое, но я еще не перезагружал пк.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Koza Nozdri*, 
Опиши порядок. 
1) Установил систему. Активировал.
2) Установил SafenSoft SysWatch. 
3) Создал Профиль системы. Перезагрузил ПК.
...

Что делал дальше? 
Откуда взял файл, что хотел сделать и какой результат получить?


----------



## Кирилл

KPOBOCICb написал(а):


> опачки, а у меня тоже самое, но я еще не перезагружал пк.


Мой ось умер не от утилиты,а из за замены файла.



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Опиши порядок.


Установил *чистую ось*,потом программу,больше ничего не ставил,она пуста и чиста,оригинальный образ.
Получил ошибку,ось стоит,программа тоже-можно разбираться.




SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Откуда взял файл, что хотел сделать и какой результат получить?


Файл модифицирован вирем,хотел проверить-вы ведь утверждали что системные файлы не покоцать с установленным продуктом.
Покоцал важнейший файл и подменил-вот так,потом через скан хотел проверить спохватится ли утилита.
Скан не доступен.

///Вы произвели подмену файла не создав защитный профиль и не перезагрузив ПК после установки. SNS-amigo


----------



## sanches

KPOBOCICb написал(а):


> Здрасте, я пытаюсь запустить проверку, а мне пишет: "Поиск вредоносного кода недоступен".
> Я отметил где сканировать, в настройках стоит все как в инструкции, но чето не работает , а так интерфейс норм



аналогично


----------



## Кирилл

А это у всех не на win 7 ultimate*86 случайно?


----------



## sanches

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> А это у всех не на win 7 ultimate*86 случайно?



win 8 корпоратив х86


----------



## Кирилл

*KPOBOCICb*, у вас какая ОС?


----------



## sanches

Вот кстати скрины, предыдущее свое сообщение не имею права редактировать, так что вставляю здесь.


----------



## machito

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> http://products.safensoft.com/09a28848-0e97-4cef-b950-cea037161155/SafenSoft_SysWatch.msi


Не работает...


----------



## sanches

machito написал(а):


> Не работает...


Пока исправят могу предложить, то что скачал я 
http://yadi.sk/d/9dRrVPYu6Thbx


----------



## machito

sanches написал(а):


> Пока исправят могу предложить, то что скачал я


Спасибо уже качаю


----------



## KPOBOCICb

Мне после перезагрузки пишет: "файл ...\hal.dll не найден или испорчен" и не грузит винду


----------



## Кирилл

*KPOBOCICb*, ос ХР?


----------



## KPOBOCICb

*Koza Nozdri*, Win XP SP3


----------



## Кирилл

Откат есть возможность сделать?
какой нибудь live cd?


----------



## KPOBOCICb

*Koza Nozdri*, Live CD нет, но пытаюсь сделать копироване файла с диска, но на диске с которого я ставил винду нет функции "восстановление виндовс"!!!! на другом диске есть (клавиша R) но я не знаю как сделать, не получается чего то


----------



## Кирилл

Тут читали?
http://safezone.cc/forum/showpost.php?p=126598&postcount=2


----------



## KPOBOCICb

*Koza Nozdri*, строка консоли выглядит так: C:\Windows> и че там писать я не понимаю, пишу copy c:\windows\system32\hal.dll С:\windows\system32\hal.dll.bak, тоесть вся строка выглядит так: C:\Windows>copy c:\windows\system32\hal.dll С:\windows\system32\hal.dll.bak
раздел для этого вопроса конечно не подходит


----------



## Кирилл

Команда, выглядит так:




Код:



__
__
__



expand d:\i386\hal.dl_ c:\windows\system32\hal.dll


__

 В данном случае D: ассоциируется с СD-ромом,С-это диск с системой. После восстановления файла введите exit, чтобы выйти из Recovery Console и перегрузите компьютер.


----------



## KPOBOCICb

*Koza Nozdri*, не удается создать файл hal.dll 0 файлов распаковано


----------



## Кирилл

Буквы дисков верно заданы?
Вы как сейчас в сеть выходите?
Я на несколько часов сейчас уеду...


----------



## KPOBOCICb

*Koza Nozdri*, ну это диск с другой виндой (тоже SP3) у меня

_Добавлено через 51 секунду_


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Буквы дисков верно заданы?
> Вы как сейчас в сеть выходите?


буквы правильно заданы, а в сети я с другого компьютера


----------



## Кирилл

*KPOBOCICb*, вынужден ехать,если еще будет актуально буду через несколько часов.


----------



## KPOBOCICb

*Koza Nozdri*, хорошо, спасибо и на этом, переустановлю ка я пожалуй


----------



## Кирилл

*KPOBOCICb*, если все же увидите это сообщение раньше,то попробуйте так:




Код:



__
__
__



CD /D D:


__

D:-это буква диска в роме,писать так же с двоеточием.
А после уже:




Код:



__
__
__



expand d:\i386\hal.dl_ c:\windows\system32\hal.dll


__


----------



## Pompon

Нее создаётся профиль,при нажатии на остановить ничего не происходит.
Сейчас уже прошло 4часа 40 мин. без изменений.Windows 7 x64 корпоративная,установлен KIS 2013.
При выходе из программы "для выхода из консоли необходимо завершить все активные задачи"

/// Вы не прочли мои рекомендации по установке, предназначенные для облегчения знакомства с защитой. Рекомендую также изучить *Краткая инструкция при работе с SNS SysWatch*. SNS-amigo


----------



## Pompon

Pompon написал(а):


> Нее создаётся профиль,при нажатии на остановить ничего не происходит.
> Сейчас уже прошло 4часа 40 мин. без изменений.Windows 7 x64 корпоративная,установлен KIS 2013.
> При выходе из программы "для выхода из консоли необходимо завершить все активные задачи"



Переустановил программу,остановил создание профиля,остановилось,поставил в настройках только системный,птицу "использовать профиль системы" профиль создался ~ за минуту(не понятно зачем запускается автоматом при условии использовать все диски??? 5 двух-терабайтных дисков,заняты почти под завязку,не лучше ли по умолчанию поставить "только системный")


----------



## sanches

Pompon написал(а):


> Переустановил программу,остановил создание профиля,остановилось(не понятно зачем запускается автоматом при условии использовать все диски??? 5 двух-терабайтных дисков,заняты почти под завязку,не лучше ли по умолчанию поставить "только системный")


А твой случай понятен. Тут главное что бы после установки чистой системы и ее активации ставить syswatch.
А ты уже ставишь на систему в которой есть уже антивирус.


----------



## vmit

После установки программы, компьютер завис и после каждой перезагрузки на 2-ой минуте зависал, причем так, что даже Ctrl Alt Del не работало. В безопасном режиме только смогла сделать откат системы. ОС Windows XP SP3. Не заставите больше меня устанавливать ваше добро ни за какие коврижки.... ))

/// Проблема зависания относится к вашей системе. Ни один из тысяч проведенных тестов не подтвердил наличия подобной проблемы в нашем продукте. Но как показывают последние темы (тут и тут), где вам оказывали помощь специалисты форума SZ, проблема именно в вашей системе. SNS-amigo


----------



## akok

sanches написал(а):


> А ты уже ставишь на систему в которой есть уже антивирус


Это один из кейсов теста.

_Добавлено через 55 секунд_


vmit написал(а):


> Не заставите больше меня устанавливать ваше добро ни за какие коврижки....


Это же бетатест (читай хождение по багодрому)


----------



## Оля1990

При переходе по ссылке выдает страницу 403 forbidden, You don't have permission to access


----------



## Кирилл

Надо бы пользователям закрепленным постом сообщить что баги будут,проблемы возможно...

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 37 секунд_
ЭТО ТЕСТОВАЯ ВЕРСИЯ-ЦЕЛЬ ВЫЯВИТЬ ПРОБЛЕМЫ!
Не исключено что после установки будут проблемы с ОС.
На большинстве компов у меня отличный полет.


----------



## machito

Вот моё описание теста.
В начале были проблемы как видно на скринах, потом вылезло окно "обнаружена критическая неполадка" после перезагрузки все функции заработали, "обновление" и "проверка вредоносного кода".
В карантине один фаил desktop



Спойлер: скриншоты тут

































SNS-amigo написал(а):


> позитивные с указанием точной версии ОС, совместимостью с другими защитными продуктами;


ОС win 7 32x; защита: norton NIS; Advanced SystemCare 6


----------



## УП 7151

Мой ник на форуме Соос, ник Turok -это мой сын, мы с удовольствием примем участие в тесте, но, как бы вдвоём от имени одного. Тест начнём с работы предложенного вами продукта в паре с Майкрософт Эсеншнл. Если всё будет в норме, то надо ли периодически присылать какие-либо логи и с какой периодичностью ?


----------



## KPOBOCICb

*Koza Nozdri*, я скопировал файл вот так:
copy d:\i386\hal.dl_ c:\windows\system32\hal.dll
но зависло на экране загрузки, ну кароч переустановил винду, теперь работает


----------



## Кирилл

KPOBOCICb написал(а):


> но зависло на экране загрузки


Это потому что не распаковал.


----------



## УП 7151

*SNS-amigo*, Как лицензионный пользователь Dr.Web ( кстати и в паре с ним то же поработаем в дальнейшем ) я иногда пользуюсь утилитой Dr.Web Curelt, в этом варианте у неё есть функционал проверки и лечения скриптов. Нельзя ли такую же функцию лечения встроить и в этот тестируемый продукт ?


----------



## KPOBOCICb

Ну, в описании было написано "писать проблемы", или как-то так, ну у меня после перезагрузки повредился или удалился файл hal.dll (*я это писал раньше, и пишу это как окончательный "приговор" *), просто кроме установки сего антивиря я ничего не делал, так что из-за чего то другого это произойти не могло , ну и если что то я, пожалуй, воздержусь от повторной установки сего чуда :sarcastic:


----------



## machito

К стати, ОС ужасно тормозила после установки *SafenSoft SysWatch*, как только удалил всё нормализовалось, быстродействие раб.стола в норме.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Спасибо за комментарии, потраченное время и найденные "баги". 

Только почему-то все всё сделали с точностью наоборот.

Почти никто не прочитал или проигнорировал мои рекомендации:
- пост №1
- пост №3
- пост №5
- пост №10
- и др. в теме

Террабайтный диск с личными данными... 
Больше не буду ставить сие чудо... 
Покоцал важнейший файл и подменил... 

Споткнуться на первой же трудности, созданной самими себе?

Если вы не позволили программе создать Профиль системы, а на это на чистой системе требуется от 7 до 30 минут, то весь последующий тест становится бесполезным.

И какой смысл ставить SafenSoft SW в систему, где уже стоит ПО комплексной или неизвестно кем созданной фриварной защиты, в котором нет, как в SafenSoft SysWatch "Режима установки" для других программ. Оно ведь тупо не позволит какой-то другой программе что-то там сделать, и особенно поместить себя любимого и неповторимого в Профиль системы.

Теперь понятно, почему А.C. не дописал следующее стихотворение:
_О сколько нам открытий чудных
Готовят просвещенья дух
И Опыт, [сын] ошибок трудных,
И Гений, [парадоксов] друг,
[И Случай, бог изобретатель]_

Ключевое слово — "ошибок трудных".
Учиться надо на чужих ошибках, а не на своих собственных.

_Добавлено через 8 минут 4 секунды_
PS. Что ж мы с вами свое дело сделали. 1-й этап пройден.
Разработчикам есть над чем поразмыслить.
Может потому и дистрибутив бета-версии сейчас недоступен. Ждём-с.


----------



## Кирилл

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> - Дождаться окончания создания Профиля системы.


Дело в том,что нигде и никак не видно-как происходит процесс создания профиля.
Вот никто и не обратил на это особого внимания.
ИМХО такой важный процесс должен отображаться с максимальной заметностью и с сообщением об этом!

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 18 секунд_
Только на лог надеяться?





Код:



__
__
__



Результаты сбора профиля
===================
05.07.2013 4:46:53	Начало сбора профиля
05.07.2013 4:46:53	Инициализация базы данных профиля
05.07.2013 4:46:55	Подключение ядра F-Prot выполнено успешно (4.6/2013-07-03 22:27)
05.07.2013 4:46:55	Проверка процессов в памяти запущена с правами системной учетной записи
05.07.2013 4:46:59	Процесс C:\WINDOWS\SOFTWAREDISTRIBUTION\DOWNLOAD\INSTALL\MPAS-FE.EXE	Ошибка проверки		
05.07.2013 4:46:59	Процесс C:\0D71226BF9823F3FDCEF04B65069\MPSIGSTUB.EXE	Ошибка проверки		
05.07.2013 4:48:42	Проверка запущена с правами системной учетной записи
05.07.2013 4:48:42	Проверка запущена с правами системной учетной записи
05.07.2013 4:48:42	Проверка запущена с правами системной учетной записи
05.07.2013 4:48:42	C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\DAO\dao360.dll	Успешно добавлен
05.07.2013 4:48:42	C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\ink\1.0\Microsoft.Ink.dll	Успешно до


__


----------



## machito

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Дело в том,что нигде и никак не видно-как происходит процесс создания профиля.


Как это не видно у меня процесс шел минут 30-35.


----------



## Кирилл

*machito*, я имею ввиду что неплохо этот процесс вынести в прогрессбар в главном меню,+информационное сообщение для юзеров


----------



## Кирилл




----------



## Кирилл

А сканирование доступно после создания профиля.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Разумеется. Обычно программа сама уведомляет о том, что необходимо создать Профиль системы. В директории пользователей Windows создастся особый раздел для этого. Для этого и всех других случаев и прилагается Руководство пользователя.


----------



## Кирилл

*SNS-amigo*, лично мне программа нравится-но согласись,кто в России читает инструкцию?
Так что получилось как получилось.
Это скорее эдакий пробный забег получился-теперь точно известно,что сопровождение пользователя необходимо не только в руководстве и справке.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> сопровождение пользователя необходимо не только в руководстве и справке.



А я тут для чего с погремушками одно и тоже повторяю "Профиль, профиль, профиль..."? :dance2:

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 29 секунд_
Но теперь ждём новый дистрибутив.


----------



## Кирилл

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> А я тут для чего с погремушками одно и тоже повторяю "Профиль, профиль, профиль..."? :dance2:




Ну если бы твоя ава еще при установке и первом запуске маячила и повторяла: "Профиль.профиль,профиль..." тогда слепоглухонемой только не обратит внимания)))

_Добавлено через 56 секунд_


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Но теперь ждём новый дистрибутив


Надеюсь он будет....


----------



## Pompon

Если после установки SafenSoft SysWatch пропал файл,в моём случае миранды .exe(при чём файл исчез в неизвестном направлении после перезагрузки),и если всё же допустить что утянула его SafenSoft SysWatch,то куда,где искать?


----------



## Кирилл

*Pompon*, смотрите лог.
Там все написано.


----------



## Pompon

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Может потому и дистрибутив бета-версии сейчас недоступен. Ждём-с.


Кто сказал что не доступен,до сих пор качается.

_Добавлено через 6 минут 49 секунд_


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> смотрите лог.
> Там все написано.


Я не спрашиваю почему,а спрашиваю КУДА.
Если программа посчитала файл подозрительным или ещё там чего.то где она его "заморозила",или программа настолько самоуверенна,что безвозвратно удаляет файлы на своё усмотрение???

///SNS SW ничего не удаляет безвозвратно. Объект может быть только в Карантине. Откройте контекстное меню на значке в трее и выберите там пункт "Проверка". Там есть опция "Объекты на карантине". Кликните ее. Если там нет, значит к пропаже этого файла SNS SW и а/в сканер непричастны. 
SNS-amigo, куратор раздела


----------



## sanches

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Но теперь ждём новый дистрибутив.



Видимо пока нет, дистрибутив тот же только ссылку восстановили.

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 21 секунду_


Pompon написал(а):


> Кто сказал что не доступен,до сих пор качается.
> 
> _Добавлено через 6 минут 49 секунд_
> 
> Я не спрашиваю почему,а спрашиваю КУДА.
> Если программа посчитала файл подозрительным или ещё там чего.то где она его "заморозила",или программа настолько самоуверенна,что безвозвратно удаляет файлы на своё усмотрение???



Вот по этому и говорят смотри лог, там написано что сделала программа и куда положила.


----------



## Pompon

*sanches*, уже удалил сие творение

///Флейм удален! Выражайтесь корректнее. 
SNS-amigo, куратор раздела


----------



## Динка

Вставлю свои пять копеек:
Я так поняла, то если оно пачками идёт на почту, то ни разу не рассчитано только на таких продвинутых пользователей, но тогда непонятно, почему русская разработка идёт на буржуйском языке? Ни чё не ясно, что оно хочет :girl_sigh:

///Если вы имели ввиду рассылку на email, то программа тут ни при чем. Рассылку делала администрация форума согласно правилам форума, которые вы принимали при регистрации. Можно отказаться в любое время. 
SNS-amigo, куратор раздела.


----------



## machito

Динка написал(а):


> непонятно, почему русская разработка идёт на буржуйском языке? Ни чё не ясно, что оно хочет :girl_sigh:


Не буржуйский а английский, утлита для широкого использования не только для русских :sarcastic: (в настройках есть русский)


----------



## sanches

Динка написал(а):


> Вставлю свои пять копеек:
> Я так поняла, то если оно пачками идёт на почту, то ни разу не рассчитано только на таких продвинутых пользователей, как, Koza Nozdri, но тогда непонятно, почему русская разработка идёт на буржуйском языке? Ни чё не ясно, что оно хочет :girl_sigh:



Ну так в настройках поменяйте язык. В начале нажмите settings далее откроется меню переходим в меню setting-view в стране language в строке выбираем русский и нажимаем ОК. Картинки внизу в помощь.


----------



## УП 7151

*machito*, Странно, у меня на скорость работы ОС не отобразилось никак, а вот установление интернет-соединения ( провайдер " Билайн ") однозначно и без преувеличения стало быстрее.

_Добавлено через 29 минут 11 секунд_
*SNS-amigo*, Что порадовало, ПО почти не съедает ресурсы, даже на моём ЦП Intel Core 2 Duo при полном сканировании хватает шариться по интернету и даже полноценно играть в World of Tanks. Что не порадовало - отсутствие пункта " Интегрировать в контекстное меню проводника "( или т.п ) !


----------



## machito

*Turok*, быстродействие на рабочем столе значительно замедлилось, после удаления SafenSoft SysWatch всё нормализовалось.
P.S. ставил чисто для теста не более.


----------



## УП 7151

*machito*, Это проблема состояния вашей ОС, конфигурации ОС, железа или совместимости со сторонним ПО, ноне самого антивируса, т.к у меня в этом отношении ни в малейшей степени проблем нет !!!


----------



## tattaki

Win7 64 Pro, i5 3,3, GF550 Ti ,8Gb ОП.SysWatch работает совместно с Comodo IS - после 5 дней установки проблем не было . Интерфейс понятный ( я чайник и для меня сие важно),ни тормозов ,ни падения скорости соединения не заметил .Пока все ,будут какие-то проблемы отпишусь.


> В начале нажмите settings далее откроется меню переходим в меню setting-view в стране language в строке выбираем русский и нажимаем ОК


Не проще открыть контекстное меню на значке в области уведомлений ?


----------



## Динка

*sanches*, естественно поменяла
У меня был вопрос: почему оно по умолчанию не на русском
Тупо жать на Yes, не понимая что спрашивают, не комильфо, как-то
Теперь это не важно. Удалила. Поскольку невозможно дождаться открытия любой страницы. 

///Такое маловероятно. Возможно, что вы поторопились и не дождались окончания сбора профиля. SNS-amigo.


----------



## tattaki

> Что не порадовало - отсутствие пункта " Интегрировать в контекстное меню проводника "


 Кстати да !!!


----------



## Кирилл

Народ-у кого лаги после установки-идет процесс создания профиля,у вас проблемы с быстродействием.
После создания профиля все нормализуется.


----------



## УП 7151

*Koza Nozdri*, кстати профиль иногда можно обновлять !!!


----------



## SNS-amigo

machito написал(а):


> win 7 32x; защита: norton NIS; Advanced SystemCare 6


*machito*
Да, тяжеловато вашей системе. Одного NIS новейшей версии в принципе достаточно. Advanced SystemCare 6 уже лишнее. В идеале, чтобы было быстрее и без конфликтов надо ставить SnS SW на чистую систему, потом уже NIS. Если наоборот, то придется ждать согласования работы SnS SW и NIS с учетом стабилизации, выполняемой самим Нортоном, больше суток. Потому в этой связке только сначала SnS SW, потом в режиме установки — Нортон.



Turok написал(а):


> ПО почти не съедает ресурсы, даже на моём ЦП Intel Core 2 Duo при полном сканировании хватает шариться по интернету и даже полноценно играть в World of Tanks.



Нет никакого сканирования. Это проактивная защита. Они сама ничего не сканирует.

*Turok*
А вот про танки — нужны *совместные скриншоты*.
Можно ли поставить игру на паузу и свернуть окно игры в мини-режим?
Чтобы было видно, что программа активна и игра в полном разгаре.
Желательно 2-3 скриншота.

_Добавлено через 15 минут 55 секунд_
Хочу добавить, что с использованием проактивной защиты SafenSoft полностью исчезает такая популярная пользовательская проблема, как "Заблокированы социальные сети и пр. пр. сайты".
Судя по разделу оказания помощи - громадное количество людей страдают именно от этого. Потому я настаиваю на установке программы именно на чистую систему.


----------



## tattaki

> А вот про танки — нужны совместные скриншоты.


 Ну не знаю по поводу цистерн , но на МВО не влияет ,хотя сия игра жрет ресурсы только так


----------



## SNS-amigo

По итогам тестирования собрал "*Пожелания/Замечания для разработчиков*"

*Предлагается:*

1. Сделать чёткое Автоопределение языка локализации пользователя. 

2. Добавить в контексное меню Проводника опцию "Проверить на вирусы". 

3. Добавить чекбокс "Интегрировать проверку в контекстное меню Проводника".

3. Сделать опцию "Создания Профиля системы" (Автоматической настройки) видимой не только на анимированном значке в трее. Раньше так и было, а сейчас пока по значку не кликнешь, не увидишь, как он создаётся и создаётся ли вообще.

4. Более четко разграничить создание Профиля для системного и несистемного диска перед запуском его создания. Для тех, кто ставит программу на действующую систему нужно предоставить выбор. Тогда профилирование пройдет быстрее. 

5. Добавить краткое объяснение необходимости процедуры автоматической настройки системы (создания Профиля) с необходимостью получить согласие пользователя или отменить установку.

6. Рассмотреть возможность интеграции сканера от ЛК/Dr.Web/BitDefender в один из домашних продуктов. В России и СНГ, и тут в SZ гораздо больше людей доверяет другим сканерам, чем F-Prot. Хотя "исландец" быстрее и легче, но всё же...

7. По возможности создать спасательный деинсталлятор (remover) или чистильщик для корректной зачистки системы от остатков программы и ключей реестра (на случай сбоя, несовместимости с другим ПО, некорретного удаления и полной зачистки).


----------



## machito

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Да, тяжеловато вашей системе. Одного NIS новейшей версии в принципе достаточно. Advanced SystemCare 6 уже лишнее.


*off*


Спойлер



*SNS-amigo*, в NIS нет того что в Advanced.


----------



## SNS-amigo

machito написал(а):


> NIS нет того что в Advanced.



Чего нет в NIS, то есть в Norton 360, с лихвой укладывается в один доп. функционал. 

Нет только шредера и прочей ненужной неантивирусной шелухи, и хорошо, что нет. 
Остальное есть в Norton Utilities, т.к. все из старого Нортона всё поворовали, но если система корректно поставлена, правильно настроена и снабжена надёжной защитой, подобные утилиты не нужны.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*SafenSoft SysWatch 3.8 (2013 г.)*


----------



## SNS-amigo

Сделал проверку выявленных багов и "багов". На основании чего изменил "Замечания для разработчиков". 

Результаты будут интересны некоторым тестерам. Постараюсь поскорее все расписать и проиллюстрировать.

_Добавлено через 6 часов 43 минуты 41 секунду_
Посты, относящиеся к ходу тестирования переместил в тему

*Тестирование и замечания участников бета-тестирования >>>*


----------



## akok

Интерфейс не поменялся.


----------



## SNS-amigo

akoK написал(а):


> Интерфейс не поменялся.


 
Версия основная не менялась — 3.
Даже названия некоторых папок остались прежние.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Отвечаю, как и обещал. 

*1.*


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> В карантине оказался desktop.ini, в нем - clsid, причем никаких упоминаний об этом не было, причины так же не указаны. Это минус.


 
Этот desktop.ini? 



 А не было его удаления. Это вообще не твой файлик. 
У меня такой же и, видимо, там же. Но он был там еще до начала первого сканирования. 
Программа получила его от Windows при создании хранилища под Карантин. Находится в скрытой папке.
В Windows 7 всего есть три папки от SafenSoft. Вот они на скриншотах.




 


 




Если кто помнит, Safe'n'Sec и S.N.Safe&Software это, соответственно, старое название программы и компании. 
----------------------------
*2.*


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Перезагрузка. Ось легла на лопатки,черный экран, откат системы...





Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Файлик сменился после смены владельца, сисвач никак не среагировал на манипуляции.





Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Файл rpss.dll модифицирован вирем, хотел проверить - вы ведь утверждали что системные файлы не покоцать с установленным продуктом. Покоцал важнейший файл и подменил, потом через скан хотел проверить спохватится ли утилита.


Да. Вот мои слова. 


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> При установленной SnS SW даже на WinXP, даже на нелегалке никакая DLL не сможет замениться.
> В Win7 еще такой фокус, без SnS SW, мог пройти при отключенной UAC и консоли восстановления.
> А в Win8 замена системного файла в %windir%\system32? - Не верю.


Сейчас эта защита реализована следующим образом. Как было ранее - не помню, так же или примерно так. 
См. порядок по стрелкам на скриншоте. 






Попробуй теперь подмени. 
----------------------------
*3.*


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Дело в том, что нигде и никак не видно-как происходит процесс создания профиля.


Видно! Сейчас это реализовано следующим образом.
После установки программы, происходит Автоматическая настройка, процесс которой отражает анимированна иконка в трее (она как бы собирается в обычный статичный рисунок). Чтобы увидеть его надо по ней кликнуть. 

http://safezone.cc/forum/redirector...ydSUyRjEzMDclMkZjMyUyRjk5ZjlkZTMzNGE2Mi5wbmc=


 




У меня на чистой системе это заняло около 6 минут. См. обрезанный скриншот - начало и конец. 






Как я и говорил. >>>



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Если вы не позволили программе создать Профиль системы, а на это на чистой системе требуется от 7 до 30 минут, то весь последующий тест становится бесполезным.


----------------------------
*4.*


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> ...Народ - у кого лаги после установки - идет процесс создания профиля, у вас проблемы с быстродействием. После создания профиля все нормализуется.
> ...ИМХО такой важный процесс должен отображаться с максимальной заметностью и с сообщением об этом!
> ...этот процесс вынести в прогрессбар в главном меню,+информационное сообщение для юзеров


Да, именно - Создание профиля или Автоматическая настройка. См. скриншоты выше в *3.* 
А еще в области уведомлений нужно, чтобы отображались все значки. По умолчанию в Windows они всегда скрыты. Это упущение Microsoft, т.к. многи программы лезут туда внаглую. Первейшая задача пользователя после установки операционной системы сделать эти значки видимимыи. Если бы иконка была видна, то когда она анимировала при создания Профиля и автоматической настройке, и Koza Nozdri и все другие бы это увидели и обратили бы на него внимание. Пожелание по "максимальной заметности", уже приписано в "Замечаниях к разработчикам". 

_Продолжение следует..._

_Добавлено через 44 минуты 28 секунд_
*5.*


KPOBOCICb написал(а):


> я пытаюсь запустить проверку, а мне пишет: "Поиск вредоносного кода недоступен".
> Я отметил где сканировать, в настройках стоит все как в инструкции, но чето не работает


*>>>*


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> А сканирование доступно после создания профиля.


Да, именно. Созданный профиль — это часть защиты. 

------------------------
*6.*


KPOBOCICb написал(а):


> Мне после перезагрузки пишет: "файл ...\hal.dll не найден или испорчен" и не грузит винду. Win XP SP3
> ...на диске с которого я ставил винду нет функции "восстановление виндовс"!!!! на другом диске есть (клавиша R) но я не знаю как сделать, не получается чего то


Скорее всего не был до конца создан Профиль системы. А также не была задействована функция защиты dll. См. ответ *2* для *Koza Nozdri* и скриншот со стрелками. Эта функция отключена по умолчанию. Но случай до конца не понятен, в том числе зачем была отключена возможность восстановления системы. Эта функция помогла бы сделать восстановление.* См. о Hal.dll в базе знаний Microsoft.* Они давно знают о недостатке этой ОС. 
------------------------
*7.*


KPOBOCICb написал(а):


> кроме установки сего антивиря я ничего не делал, так что из-за чего то другого это произойти не могло , ну и если что то я, пожалуй, воздержусь от повторной установки сего чуда


Это не антивирус. Опыт есть опыт. Windows XP SP3 как не была хороша, но Microsoft от неё уже почти оказалась. Жаль. Спасибо за участие.

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 1 секунду_
_Продолжение следует..._


----------



## Кирилл

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Цитата
> Сообщение от Koza Nozdri
> Дело в том, что нигде и никак не видно-как происходит процесс создания профиля.
> Видно! Сейчас это реализовано следующим образом.
> После установки программы, происходит Автоматическая настройка, процесс которой отражает анимированна иконка в трее (она как бы собирается в обычный статичный рисунок). Чтобы увидеть его надо по ней кликнуть.


На всякий случай повторюсь:
Нигде и никак для столь серьезной процедуры.
в трее?
да-да,прикольно...
лично мое видение=установка завершается,появляется диалоговое окно в котором я ,маленький и глупенький, смог бы выбрать вариант создания профиля а не то наступит конец света.
А потом мне таким же образом было бы предложено выбрать поэтапно настройки для защиты-при этом в окне выбора разжевано что мне станет если я это не выберу(например из монитора вылезит бабайка и тяпнет за нос).
И когда я натыкаю все флажки-тогда получится полностью настроенная и готовая к употребелению связка ось-сисвач.
но это имхо,не говорю что так обязательно-просто хотелось бы)))


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Koza Nozdri*, ОК.

*8.*


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Нигде и никак для столь серьезной процедуры. в трее? да-да, прикольно...


Анимация значка во время работы или первичной настройки — процедура, используемая почти всеми антивирусными разработчиками. 
Касперский или Аваст вообще "помешаны" на этой анимации, но её можно и отключить. 
У SafenSoft анимированный значок отражает только работу автоматической настройки, сканирования и загрузки обновлений. 






См. также в ответе *2.* *большой голубой скриншот рабочего стола* и подсказку на иконке в трее — так у меня на лицензионной Windows 7. 

*В замечаниях для разработчиков уже есть >>>*


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> 3. Сделать опцию "Создания Профиля системы" (Автоматической настройки) видимой не только на анимированном значке в трее. Раньше так и было, а сейчас пока по значку не кликнешь, не увидишь, как он создаётся и создаётся ли вообще.


---------------------------------
*9.*


> Лично мое видение:
> - установка завершается, появляется диалоговое окно, в котором я смог бы выбрать вариант создания профиля
> - потом мне предлагается выбрать поэтапно настройки для защиты
> - при этом в окне выбора должно быть разжевано, что мне станет если я это не выберу
> И когда я натыкаю все флажки - тогда получится полностью настроенная и готовая к употребелению связка ось - сисвач.


*>>>*


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> 3. Сделать опцию "Создания Профиля системы" (Автоматической настройки) видимой не только на анимированном значке в трее. Раньше так и было, а сейчас пока по значку не кликнешь, не увидишь, как он создаётся и создаётся ли вообще.
> 4. Более четко разграничить создание Профиля для системного и несистемного диска перед запуском его создания. Для тех, кто ставит программу на действующую систему нужно предоставить выбор. Тогда профилирование пройдет быстрее.


*и новое >>>*


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> 5. Добавить краткое объяснение необходимости процедуры автоматической настройки системы (создания Профиля) с необходимостью получить согласие пользователя или отменить установку.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*10.*


Pompon написал(а):


> Если после установки SafenSoft SysWatch пропал файл, в моём случае миранды.exe (причём файл исчез в неизвестном направлении после перезагрузки), и если всё же допустить что утянула его SafenSoft SysWatch, то куда, где искать?


 
Искать, если файл был удален при проверке на вирусы, однозначно, в Карантине, см. скриншот. 






По вашей наводке я воспроизвёл ситуацию с мессенджером Миранда. Наша программа — это не антивирус. Она сама ничего не удаляет. Проверка на вредоносный код производится пользователем. 

Если вы запускали проверку и после этого файл Миранды был удален, то, значит, он был загружен на компьютер из неофицального источника. Многие варезные и околоварезные порталы любят начинять бесплатные программы собственным содержимым. 

*Официальный сайт Миранды*
http://www.miranda-im.org/

*Russian Language Pack* (архив langpackrussian.zip)
http://addons.miranda-im.org/details.php?action=viewfile&id=4377
Распакованный файл локализации Langpack_russian я просто положил в папку программы и перезапустил Миранду. 

*Скриншотлист установки Миранды в Windows 7 Профессиональная SP1 + Microsoft Update* 





_Скриншот.1. Свойства установочного файла._





_Скриншот.2. Запуск установочного файла в режиме установки._





_Скриншот.3. Первый запуск исполняемого файла в режиме установки._





_Скриншот.4. Экран рабочего стола с Мирандой на русском языке._





_Скриншот.5. Русская веб-страница на официальном сайте Миранды._

Загружайте мессенджер из официального источника.

_-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_
_Добавлено через 40 минут 6 секунд_
*11.*


Pompon написал(а):


> Нее создаётся профиль,при нажатии на остановить ничего не происходит.
> Сейчас уже прошло 4часа 40 мин. без изменений.Windows 7 x64 корпоративная,установлен KIS 2013.
> При выходе из программы "для выхода из консоли необходимо завершить все активные задачи"


Спасибо за ваше терпение и желание разобраться с ситуацией! 

Вероятно, KIS 2013 просто не позволил программе SafenSoft произвести автоматическую настройку, ведь он контролировал все её действия по автоматической настройке (созданию Профиля). 
В таком случае нужно было из самого KISа доверить нашей программе выполнение её задач.

Ситуацию воспроизводить не буду, т.к. я изначально рекомендовал сначала устанавливать SafenSoft, а лишь потом в режиме установке устанавливать программы от ЛК. Если лицензия на KIS официальная, то переустановить его не составит труда. 

Обратная ситуация с установкой SafenSoft после KIS тоже возможна. Весь функционал для этого в SafenSoft имеется, но придется производить больше действий, а профиль системы придется создавать уже после всего этого и перезагрузки системы. 

См. хотя бы скриншот разбора инцидента с исполняемым файлом программы — вкладка "Условия выполнения". 




 

Опыт работы связки KIS+SafenSoft, насколько помню, есть у Христо (ник на форуме *icotonev*).
Если сможете добиться их совместной работы и опишите подробно этот процесс, будем очень благодарны. 
Конечно, скорее всего KIS может самостоятельно обеспечить весь спектр защиты от внешних и внутренних угроз, но, ведь и спортсмены тоже знают, что они самые сильные и крутые, но раз за разом идут на новые рекорды.

_Добавлено через 11 минут 30 секунд_
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*12.*


Pompon написал(а):


> Переустановил программу, остановил создание профиля,остановилось,поставил в настройках только системный, птицу "использовать профиль системы" профиль создался ~ за минуту (не понятно зачем запускается автоматом при условии использовать все диски??? 5 двух-терабайтных дисков, заняты почти под завязку, не лучше ли по умолчанию поставить "только системный")


 
*Уже добавил пожелание в "Замечания для разработчиков" >>>*



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> 4. Более четко разграничить создание Профиля для системного и несистемного диска перед запуском его создания. Для тех, кто ставит программу на действующую систему нужно предоставить выбор. Тогда профилирование пройдет быстрее.


Но, чтобы съэкономить время тестеров, облегчить и ускорить создание Профиля, я изначально рекомендовал кардинально другие условия его проведения. См. мои посты *№3* и *№5* в теме "Открыто бета-тестирование SafenSoft SysWatch 3.8".


----------



## УП 7151

*SNS-amigo*, Странную вещь заметил в начале второй недели тестирования продукта. Сайты соц. сетей (ютаб, вконтакте) форумы направления "потрепаться" (например, форум World of Tank, Warface) открываются медленнее остальных. Такое впечатление, что в фоновом режиме наш антивирус что-то там ещё перепроверяет, принимая эти источники, как более подозрительные, повышенной опасности, что ли.


----------



## УП 7151

*SNS-amigo*, Странную вещь заметил в начале второй недели тестирования продукта. Сайты соц. сетей ( типа ютюб, вконтакте ) форумы направления " потрепаться " ( например форум World of Tank, Warface ) открываются медленнее остальных. Такое впечатление, что в фоновом режиме наш антивирус что-то там ещё перепроверяет, принимая эти источники, как более подозрительные, повышенной опасности, что ли.
А по поводу World of Tank, при сканировании игра не тормозит, не лагает, но фпс проседает заметно.
Сегодня установлю антивирус от Майкрософт ( как он там - Эсэншнл, что ли ). погоняю отпишусь.


----------



## УП 7151

*SNS-amigo*, Установка MSE прошла классически. при запуске сканирования одновременно проблем не было.
Сканирование обоими сканерами закончилось успешно, без проблем.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Turok*, 
Не совсем так. Антивирусный сканер встроен в продукт и сам ничего не делает. Вы запускаете его из программы. Постоянно работает только проактивная защита. 

Я понимаю, что происходит повышение нагрузки на процессор при открытии таких сайтов в любом компьютере, даже без SnS SW, например, вижу по гаджету Gaude, как поднимается стрелка, но объяснить относительно продукта SafenSoft пока не могу. 
:berry:

Оставляю это специалистам разработки.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Turok написал(а):


> Сайты соц. сетей ( типа ютюб, вконтакте ) форумы направления " потрепаться " ( например форум World of Tank, Warface ) открываются медленнее остальных.



Спасибо. Буду проверять.

Проверил, такое случается. Ответил *там*.

_Добавлено через 1 час 23 минуты 34 секунды_


Turok написал(а):


> Установка MSE прошла классически. при запуске сканирования одновременно проблем не было.
> Сканирование обоими сканерами закончилось успешно, без проблем.



ОК. Так и должно быть. Это самая простой вариант связки с нашим продуктом. 

У меня работает на-ура с SnS SW всё, что выпущено Microsoft, начиная от обновлений до различных приложений и MSE. 

Не зря же в начале этого года был выпущен тандем SnS SW + MSE, эта акция до сих пор активна, только версия продукта, конечно же, старая. Да и ключ один на всех.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*SNS-amigo*, Не знаю, интересует ли вас работа тестируемого нами продукта с Panda Internet Security 2013, всё же попробую и отпишусь.
Кстати, некоторые писали, что система при наличии нашего продукта тормозит, это действительно так. За 2 недели использования продукта заметил, что на з-4-ый день система действительно начинает тормозить и не помогает даже перезагрузка с исправлением системных ошибок. Выход нашёл сам, надо просто обновить профиль и перезагрузиться. Но через 3-4 дня история повторяется и профиль вновь приходится обновлять. Ничего этого не будет происходить, если указать галочкой "использование системного профиля". Я ни в коем случае не навязываю написанное выше как абсолютную истину, возможно такое произошло у меня в связи с особенностями конфигурации моего железа и моего списка программ и приложений ( см. ниже ).

_Добавлено через 16 минут 6 секунд_
При создании профиля наш антивирус закрыл рабочий стол и потребовал вручную запустить Panda IS как доверенное приложение.Затем. после создания профиля пришлось ещё раз Panda разрешить как доверенное в настройках последнего инцидента предварительно запустив проверку ( там же, в окне " Общие"), иначе наш продукт решает Панду всё же блокировать.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Запустил одновременное сканирование нашим и Пандой, всё прошло нормально, что удивило, ресурсов съедает не много даже при одновременном запуске.

А вот запуск Расширенной проверки Панда с помощью новой технологии ( на интерфейсе Панды значок в нижнем правом углу ), выскакивает от нашего " запуск программы... заблокирован ", нажимаю " Выполнить ", выскакивает ошибка


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Если бы знать, что за еxe-файл запускает эту проверку по новой технологии в Панде, сделал бы владельцем файла свою учётную запись дал бы ей все права и проблемы бы не было.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Cooc написал(а):


> Выход нашёл сам, надо просто обновить профиль и перезагрузиться. Но через 3-4 дня история повторяется и профиль вновь приходится обновлять. Ничего этого не будет происходить, если указать галочкой "использование системного профиля".


 
Но разве по умолчанию не стоит использование системного профиля и системного раздела? Или я не туда смотрю?

*Из Справки:*
В случае необходимости (например, если было развёрнуто большое число ПО без использования программ установки или когда защита SafenSoft SysWatch была отключена) можно обновить профиль системы. При этом полный сбор профиля не производится, собираются данные только о тех приложениях, которые не включены в профиль на момент начала его обновления. Для выполнения операции в окне "Настройка режима защиты" на вкладке "Профиль системы" нажмите на кнопку "Обновить".

*Примечания:* 
- Во время автоматической настройки нежелательно выполнять установку ПО.
- Если работа системной службы safensec.exe была каким-либо образом завершена в процессе сбора профиля, то после её повторного запуска профиль начнёт собираться заново. 
- Если сбор профиля был остановлен пользователем с помощью соответствующей кнопки, то после повторного запуска системной службы safensec.exe профиль собираться не будет.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*SNS-amigo*, Галочку можно ставить, а можно и не ставить, профиль всё равно создаётся.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Cooc написал(а):


> Если бы знать, что за еxe-файл запускает эту проверку по новой технологии в Панде


 
Запустить и посмотреть по диспетчеру/менеджеру процессов, что за модуль Панды подключается и подключается ли вообще.
Или после запуска с ошибкой посмотреть в главном окне SnS последний инцидент.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*SNS-amigo*, Всё. разобрался у производителя на сайте, в демо-версии это не работает. Надо покупать лицензию.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Кто меня спрашивал, толи здесь, толи в другом месте, толи в письме, а я всё забывал ответить "Почему при запуске одних приложений SnS SW предлагает запуск этих программа в ограниченной среде или режиме установки, или вообще предлагает запретить?" 

*Интересует ли кого-то ответ на этот вопрос?*


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*SNS-amigo*, Да, меня. И ещё вопрос по самому антивирусу: что такое" глобальная инсталляция ( или как-то так, забыл) и что значит " отслеживание ...dll ( требуется перезагрузка) " или как-то так. А то я там галочки не ставлю, не знаю что это и зачем.


----------



## SNS-amigo

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Интересует ли кого-то ответ на этот вопрос?





Cooc написал(а):


> SNS-amigo, Да, меня.


 
Ответ в прилагаемой схеме, а также подробное объяснение см. в Справке: раздел "Работа с SafenSoft SysWatch" >> Контроль активности приложений. 

Остальное, наверное, уже завтра. :boredom:


----------



## SNS-amigo

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Остальное, наверное, уже завтра.



"Завтра" уже в самом разгаре, потому надо отвечать. 

*Глобальный режим инсталляции*

Да, в SafenSoft SysWatch есть "Глобальный режим инсталляции" (он же Глобальный режим установки) для поддержки выполнения многошаговых программ установки.
Его смысл скрыт в самом названии, т.е. при включении данного режима все процессы запускаются как программы установки.

Для включения режима:
1) откройте раздел "Защита" настроек программы;
2) установите флажок у опции "Глобальный режим инсталляции";
3) для подтверждения выбранного режима нажмите кнопку ОК.

Также управление режимом глобальной установки возможно в тихом режиме с помощью дополнительной утилиты *changetpsmode*.

Справка: раздел "Работа с SafenSoft SysWatch" >> Контроль активности приложений.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Контроль DLL модулей*

Да, SafenSoft SysWatch позволяет осуществлять контроль целостности динамически подключаемых библиотек (DLL), используемых этими компонентами.

Для включения контроля DLL-модулей выполните следующие действия:
1) откройте раздел "Защита" настроек программы;
2) в области "Режим защиты" нажмите кнопку "Настройка";
3) в окне "Настройка режима защиты" на вкладке "Приложения" установите флажок "Включить контроль DLL модулей";
4) для подтверждения выбранных установок нажмите кнопку OK.
5) перезагрузите компьютер для применения настройки.

Справка: раздел "Работа с SafenSoft SysWatch" >> Контроль активности приложений.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Вопрос "Надо или нет защищать DLL?"* сродни вопросам "Быть или не быть?", "Мыть или не мыть?", "Любить или не любить?" 

Ситуация с DLL в современной Windows носит названия "*DLL hell*" — фактически это известная тупиковая ситуация, связанная с управлением динамическими библиотеками DLL в операционной системе Microsoft Windows.
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/DLL_hell

См. также статью о DLL
http://ru.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?search=Динамически_подключаемая_библиотека

Я нарочно сделал ссылки на Википедию, чтобы было видно, что не мы (мы — это не только SafenSoft) это придумали, но нам приходится так или иначе защищать пользователей от разных последствий деструктивной деятельности других программ, и не только изначально вредоносных.
В общем — это палка о двух концах. И какой из них ударит больнее — никогда заранее неизвестно.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> "Завтра" уже в самом разгаре, потому надо отвечать.
> 
> *Глобальный режим инсталляции*
> 
> *Контроль DLL модулей*


 Отличная пища для размышлений, огромное спасибо !!!
А будет ли вам интересно, как поведёт себя продукт в сочетании плюс к Панде ещё и анти баннер Adguard, у меня на него лицензия ещё около года ?


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Cooc*, 
Конечно, тестируйте на всём что есть, только указывайте версию ОС и разрядность.
Потому как не только я смотрю тему. А список будет постепенно составляться и пополняться. 
Скоро я добавлю ещё желаемое для испытания ПО неантивирусного направления.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*SNS-amigo*, А, извини, забыл. У меня сейчас Windows 7 Pro. 32-bit. А у нас нет пункта. где можно описать полную конфигурацию своего РС ?


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Cooc*, А полную и не надо. 
Процессор, ОЗУ, ОС, разрядность. Ну и HDD/SSD c емкостью в Гб.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*SNS-amigo*, Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo E6750 2.66Hz
MSI MS 7507 Ver:1.0
Patriot DDR2 4Gb (2 планки по 2гб)
Western Digital,1.0TB,SATA - зелёный
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Gigabyte
Thermalteke TR2 RX 850W/750W Bronze
ViewSonic VE500
Windwos 7 SP1 Professional x86
Индекс производительности - 6,1
Этого достаточно ?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Cooc написал(а):


> Этого достаточно ?


Это хорошо, но можно и покороче:
Windows 7 SP1 Professional x86
Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 2.66Hz
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Gigabyte
RAM DDR2 4Gb (2x2Gb)
HDD WD Green 1.0Tb


----------



## Кирилл

> Сайты соц. сетей (типа ютюб, вконтакте) форумы направления "потрепаться" (например форум World of Tank, Warface) открываются медленнее остальных


не только соцсети, даже сайф с тормозами.
В общем сайты с переодическими тормозами.
Странно. Попробую вычислить.

ААА....!!!
Почему блокируется все с смонтированных образов даже при выключенном Syswach?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Странно. У меня ничего не тормозит. 
Во всех браузерах, включая IE стоят адблоки.
Включаю/выключаю - нет тормозов.

_Добавлено через 16 секунд_
*Koza Nozdri*, 
Чем монтируешь/демонтируешь?


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*SNS-amigo*, А кто сказал. что тормозят браузеры, с ними-то как раз всё ОК ! Тормозят лишь некоторые сайты, причём такой публичной направленности : ютюб, в контакте,форумы игр - такое.


----------



## Кирилл

*SNS-amigo*, ultraiso.
начинает работато только когда все галочки вручную убрать защиты...надо попробовать другие образы.

_Добавлено через 48 секунд_
Сегодня кстати без лагов в интернете пока что!

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 54 секунды_
Кстати-обновления устанавливаются,вопреки всему)))


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Кстати-обновления устанавливаются,вопреки всему



Какие, системные?
Они будут устанавливаться. Microsoft сейчас сильно мутят с Windows 7.

_Добавлено через 8 минут 43 секунды_


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> ultraiso


Ultraiso - коммерческий продукт. Любые невендорские изменения могут стать причиной блокировки.
При установке программы три раза появляется экран — в начале установки, на первом запуске программы и запуске эмулятора. В программу разработчиками также внедрен модуль nagware.


----------



## Кирилл

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Какие, системные?


Нет,сисвач обновился,реально!



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> невендорские изменения могут стать причиной блокировки.


crack?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> crack?


И рипак, портабле и пр. тоже.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Попробуй проработать инцидент

Файл может быть другим.


----------



## Кирилл

*SNS-amigo*, примерно так и делал,но возможно не все файлы проработал.
Отпишусь.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Koza Nozdri*, 
Можно удалить, включить Глобальный режим установки и поставить заново. Тогда всё, что надо установится. 
Неважно, легальная или нет. Главное, что вирусов нет.

Первым пунктом для скриншотов выше может быть и следующий экран.
Так каждый модуль программы можно проработать и образ в том числе.
В КМ выделен пункт "Свойства приложения".


----------



## Кирилл

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Неважно, легальная или нет


тут все легальное))


----------



## SNS-amigo

Проверял сайты сетей и ютаб с Gaude Meter, DBCTaskman (как у Windows 8) и NetWorx. 

На моих настройках подвисаний не вижу - IE8/9/10, Яндекс.Браузер1.7, Opera12.16, FireFox21/22. Разумеется, от контента на страницах многое зависит. 

Скриншоты с Youtube и Megogo. Стрелки вообще не движутся. SafenSoft стоит один. 




 




А вот на соцсетях поднимаются. 

Могу только дать советы, которым я сам следую: 
- контролируйте свои приложения в социальных сетях, есть такие, которые сразу устанавливают на ваш комп свои модули, которые забьют всю виртуальную память;
- некоторые браузеры помешаны на открытии вкладок, открытых в прошлый раз, это и Opera, и FF, Хром и ЯБ, а это чревато нехваткой виртуальной памяти, считайте сами по 70-100 Мб и больше может весить каждая такая вкладка.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*SNS-amigo*, Вот. у меня как раз эти косячки в Г.Хроме. Попробовал открыть тормозные сайты через IE 10 - нормально. А вот если я 2 гб флешку воткну в Ready Boost что-то это даст ?!


----------



## Кирилл

Cooc написал(а):


> косячки в Г.Хроме.


аналогично.
а профиль сохранять как то можно будет для переноса/отката?


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*Koza Nozdri*, 
*SNS-amigo*, А может это потому, что у Opera и IE кэш динамический, а у Хрома нет ? А всё таки Ready Boost что-то может дать ?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Google Chrome не просто шпион, он супершпион, тянущий за собой все свои гугловские фоновые сервисы. Это как Джеймс Бонд, только не идущий пешком, а едущий на танке. 
Он быстрый, всемогущий и всезнающий потому, что заранее загнал всю свою армию на ваш комп и достаёт нужное как из хранилища. 

Его я не ставил и не поставлю. Вместо него сейчас поставил SRWareIron27, Safari1.5.7, CometBird11, LunaScape6 (3х движковый), Maxthon4.1, Avant Ultimate (3х движковый), стало по возрастающей использоваться ресурсов чуть больше, т.к. они с наворотами, но нет тормозов вообще.

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 6 секунд_
Это не значит, что я собираюсь ими пользоваться всеми — зачем время тратить, но SafenSoft ни на кого не заругался. На настройках по умолчанию даже всё ОК.

_Добавлено через 6 минут 18 секунд_


Cooc написал(а):


> А всё таки Ready Boost что-то может дать ?


По заверениям Microsoft — может. 
Я у себя не проверял, т.к. и так всё ОК. На вашем конфиге должно быть аналогично.

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 53 секунды_


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> а профиль сохранять как то можно будет для переноса/отката?


Достаточно сохранить только закладки, а профиль создается сам. В ГуглеХроме есть также Вход. Оттуда всё само лезет.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*SNS-amigo*, А про Г.Хром вы не преувеличиваете, где здесь обилие фоновых сервисов ? Только то, что я сам установил и чему разрешил работать.


----------



## Кирилл

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Достаточно сохранить только закладки, а профиль создается сам. В ГуглеХроме есть также Вход. Оттуда всё само лезет.


Да я про syswach!!
где браузеры хранят все настроики и пароли я и так знаю)))


----------



## SNS-amigo

Cooc написал(а):


> Только то, что я сам установил и чему разрешил работать.


 
Ну так то под присмотром и с ограничениями. Если и без танка, как с танком, то представляете, что творится там, где Гуглу даётся полная свобода действий. Постоянно, на чужих компах, первым делом вычищаю все его запланированные задания и тормоза исчезают. :yess:

_Добавлено через 48 секунд_


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Да я про syswach!!
> где браузеры хранят все настроики и пароли я и так знаю)))


 
А я ответил на автомате.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Всвязи с тем*, что с 1 августа 2013 года персональные продукты Kaspersky Anti-Virus и Kaspersky Internet Security можно будет активировать только с помощью кода активации и при обязательном наличии доступа в интернет и функционал активации файлом ключа больше не будет доступен, то премирование годовой лицензией на продукты ЛК отменено. Если появится другая возможность, то я сообщу. 

Вы можете продолжать тестировать связки продуктов защиты SafenSoft Syswatch + Kaspersky, но примирование годовым ключом на продукты Kaspersky по указаной выше причине производиться не будет. Всё уже оперативно роздано. 

Но в качестве премии остаются бонусы от компании SafenSoft >>
- подарочная флешка с финальной версией SafenSoft Personal (личное вручение или отправка по почте);
- сертификат «Qualified tester», электронный и/или бумажный (личное вручение или отправка по почте);
- для жителей Москвы, МО и гостей столицы ещё и приглашение на экскурсию в офис SafenSoft.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*Koza Nozdri*, 
*SNS-amigo*, Привет! 
Раньше меня радовала такая антивирусная портабл-утилита Emsisoft Emergency Kit, решил я установить продукт этой компании Emsisoft Internet Security Pack. У них нет цельного пакета типа Internet Security, а загружается и устанавливается антивирус Emsisoft Anti-Malware и фаервол Online Armor. 
Так вот, к моему сожалению, работать с их фаерволом невозможно. Он ругается матом на все загрузки и установки стороннего ПО, а многим ещё и блокирует работу. Так было с WinRAR, KMPlayer, Adobe Reader, World of Tank. А на наше с вами тестируемое ПО он не только матерился, но и плевался. Поэтому фаервол я снёс, включил брандмауэр Windows. Загрузка, установка и работа нашего ПО и Emsisoft Anti-Malware прошла по классической схеме.
К концу недели продлю лицензию на понравившийся мне Dr.Web и будем тестировать в паре с ним.
И ещё вопрос, а зачем в нашем ПО функция создания профиля, в чём смысл? 
В других антивирусных ПО я что-то такого не встречал?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Cooc написал(а):


> Emsisoft Anti-Malware и фаервол Online Armor.


Разумеется, я знаком с продуктами Emsisoft, и её основателем давным-давно, одним из первых россиян.  



> Он ругается матом...


Если это то, о чем я подумал, то, к сожалению, всвязи с последними изменениями в продукте, это возможно. Но я сам еще не разбирался. Думаю, что компромисс будет найден. 



> А на наше с вами тестируемое ПО он не только матерился, но и плевался.


Эх, надо было сделать несколько снимков. :mda:

_Добавлено через 13 минут 14 секунд_


Cooc написал(а):


> И ещё вопрос, а зачем в нашем ПО функция создания профиля, в чём смысл?


1. Потому что это не совсем антивирусное ПО. Но в несколько кликов его можно максимально приблизить к тому, что обычно понимается под антивирусным ПО.
2. И как всегда полный ответ содержится в "Руководстве пользователя" и встроенной "Справке" к программе. См. с самого начала и в разделе "Работа с SafenSoft SysWatch" -> Автоматическая настройка (сбор профиля).
3. Иногда всё-таки нужно знать историю возникновения так называемых вирусов и подоплёку появления так называемых антивирусных компаний.

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 6 секунд_


Cooc написал(а):


> К концу недели продлю лицензию на понравившийся мне Dr.Web


О каком именно его продукте речь?


----------



## vgrnt

Хотелось бы услышать мнение разработчиков о возможности/ невозможности появления утилиты для полной деинсталяции приложения (кои присутствуют у большинства вендоров).

Опишу свой случай. 

Появилась необходимость для чистоты эксперимента удалить и заново установить данное приложение. При деинсталляции SysWatch отключили электричество, естественно процесс завершился некорректно. Попытки решить проблему стандартными средствами не увенчались успехом и только после "танцев с бубном" - удаления ветки реестра и удаления через диспетчер устройств драйверов и зачистки папок приложения - появилась возможность заново корректно установить приложение.
Думаю наличие такой утилиты облегчит жизнь многим непродвинутым пользователям данного программного продукта.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Браузеры для Windows* (по алфавиту):

*Amigo*, версия 17.1.963.51, от Mail.Ru LLC
*Avant Browser*, версия 12.5.0.0, от Avant Force
*BlackHawk Web Browser*, версия 28.0.1500.72*, от NETGATE Technologies s.r.o.
*CometBird*, версия 11.0, от CometNetwork
*Comodo Dragon*, версия 28.0.4.0, от Comodo Security Solutions, Inc
*CoolNovo*, версия 2.0.9.11, от The Maple Studio
*Google Chrome*, версия 28.0.1500.72, от Google Inc
*Internet Explorer*, версии 7,8,9,10, от Microsoft
*Internet* (Интернет), версия 27.0.1453.95, от Mail.Ru LLC
*Lunascape*, версия 6.8.6.26629, от Lunascape
*Maxthon Cloud Browser*, версия 4.1.0.4000, от Maxthon International Limited
*Mozilla Firefox*, версия 22.0 (x86 ru), от Mozilla
*Opera*, версия 12.16 и 15.0.1147.148, от Opera Software ASA
*Pale Moon*, версия 20.2.1, от Moonchild Productions
*PlayFree Браузер*, версия 4.0.0.1 от MyPlayCity, Inc
*Rambler-Nichrome* (Рамблер-Нихром), версия 27.0.1453.93, от Rambler Internet Holding
*Safari*, версия 5.1.7 (5.34.57.2), от Apple Inc
*SeaMonkey*, версия 2.19 (x86 ru), от Mozilla
*SlimBrowser*, версия 7.00.043, от FlashPeak Inc
*SlimBoat*, версия 1.1.45, от FlashPeak Inc
*SRWare Iron*, версия 27.0.1500.0, от SRWare
*Yandex* (Яндекс.Браузер), версия 1.7 (25.0.1364.17262), от Yandex LLC

*/ BlackHawk вместе со Spy Emergency 12.0.405


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Мессенджеры для Windows* (по алфавиту):

*Я.Онлайн*, версия 3.2.0
*ICQ*, версия 8.1.6341.0
*Mail.Ru Агент*, версия 6.1.6673.0
*Miranda IM*, версия 0.10.14
*Pidgin*, версия 2.10.7
*QIP 2012*, версия 4.0.9280
*Trillian*, версия 5.3.0.16
*Yahoo! Messenger*, версия 11.5.0.228-us


----------



## SNS-amigo

Cooc написал(а):


> SNS-amigo, А про Г.Хром вы не преувеличиваете, где здесь обилие фоновых сервисов ?



Добавлю, вот один из скришотов. Просто поставил Google Chrome для проверки, не для постоянного пользования, и как следствие уже пара задач в запланированных. А у тех, кто пользуется им постоянно, списочек будет гораздо больше. При случае приложу.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Открыл новую тему "*Программное обеспечение совместимое с защитой SafenSoft SysWatch*". 

Тема эта для "вывесок", потому большая просьба все предложения и результаты тестов по другим программам и группам программ писать в текущей теме, а туда будем вносить их списками. 

Критерии проверки совместимости простые:
- корректная установка и работа программы;
- корректная установка и работа плагинов (если есть);
- корректные процессы обновления.

Аналогично открыл тему "*Программное обеспечение НЕсовместимое с защитой SafenSoft SysWatch*". 
Будем проверять каждый случай и публиковать результаты коррекции и возможных изменений в лучшую сторону.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Открытая тема для сбора данных по НЕсовместимым или блокируемым программам.

Критерии проверки НЕсовместимости простые:
- НЕвозможность установки и работы программы;
- НЕвозможность запуска программы после установки;
- НЕкорректная установка и работа плагинов (если есть);
- НЕкорректные процессы обновления;
- ошибки в работе НЕсовместимой программы и её отдельных модулей.

Что нужно указать и собирать?
- название и версию программы;
- URL-адрес, с которого загружали или офиц. сайт;
- сохраняйте скриншоты ошибок, алертов и пр. пр.
- не удаляйте логи SafenSoft, чтобы предоставить их по запросу.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Вторая очередь*

Для тех, кто уже провел первичную работу по испытанию бета-версии, на очереди тесты для разных категорий программ (любые на выбор):

Аудиоплееры (проигрыватели аудиофайлов)
Видеоплееры (проигрыватели видеофайлов)

Аудиоредакторы (редакторы аудиофайлов)
Видеоредакторы (редакторы видеофайлов)

Аудиоконверторы (конверторы аудиофайлов)
Видеоконверторы (конверторы видеофайлов)

Изовьюеры (просмотрщики изображений)
Изоконверторы (конверторы изображений)
Изоредакторы (редакторы изображений)

Офисные программы (MS Office разных версий и альтернатива к ним) 

Чистильщики и оптимизаторы системы
*CCleaner*, например, полностью совместим, его проверять не нужно. 

*Критерии проверки* совместимости самые простые:
- корректная установка и работа программы;
- корректная установка и работа дополнений или плагинов (если есть);
- корректные процессы обновления.

*Что нужно указать?*
- название и версию программы;
- официальный сайт, с которого загружали.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*SNS-amigo*, Dr.Web Security Space 8.
Да на любое ПО, или игры, требующие для работы подключения к интернету, или устанавливаемые как ПО, используемое в дальнейшем в ОС как программа по умолчанию или антивирусное ПО, Online Armor сильно ругается. Приходится не раз и не два создавать правило и ещё и несколько раз его подтверждать.

Кстати, при использовании SNS SW в сочетании с брандмауэром Windows в режиме повышенной безопасности (настройки по умолчанию) тормозов при открытии некоторых сайтов, о чём мы с вами ранее говорили, не наблюдается.


----------



## vgrnt

*Чистильщики реестра:*

*1. Reg Organizer* 
a) v. 6.11 
b) http://www.chemtable.com/organizer2.htm
c) установка, работа - успех
d) плагины - отсутствуют
e) обновление - успех

_*2. Vit Registry Fix*_
a) v. 12.5
b) http://www.vitsoft.org.ua
c) установка, работа - успех
d) дополнительные приложения (работа) - успех
e) обновление - успех

*Офисные приложения:*

_*1. LibreOffice*_
a) v. 4.0.4.2
b) http://www.documentfoundation.org, http://www.libreoffice.org, http://ru.libreoffice.org
c) установка, работа - успех
d) установка/работа/обновление расширений - успех
e) обновление приложения - успех

:scaut:


----------



## Sandor

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> А у тех, кто пользуется им постоянно, списочек будет гораздо больше.


Пользуюсь постоянно, список не больше а именно такой - две задачи.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Sandor*, 
У меня тоже так - не прибавляется. У других, там гугле-диск, гугле-земля, гугле-плей, профили, какие-то аккаунты, буквоциферные названия и куча всего другого. Не расскажешь, это надо видеть. После удаления этих задач шоры очищаются и комп перестает виснуть. Но это у пользователей, нас-то с вами простыми пользователям вряд ли можно назвать. :sarcastic:


----------



## Кирилл

*SNS-amigo*, так они продвинутые-а мы ламеры))))


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Добавлю, вот один из скришотов. Просто поставил Google Chrome для проверки, не для постоянного пользования, и как следствие уже пара задач в запланированных. А у тех, кто пользуется им постоянно, списочек будет гораздо больше. При случае приложу.


Ну не преувеличивайте. Это задачи автообновления и обновления после сбоев и не корректного закрытия программы. Их, кстати можно отключить в "администрирование - службы".Я пользуюсь им уже 1,5 года, ничего нового, все мои настройки сохранены в профиле аккаунта Гугл и без меня ничего не добавляется !

_Добавлено через 16 минут 34 секунды_
Только что на почту пришло предложение протестировать новые продукты Битдефендер ( когда то у меня была лицензия ), интересна ли вам эта компания ?


----------



## vgrnt

*Результат тестирования на совместимость - продолжение*

*Просмотрщики, конверторы изображений*

*1. XnView*
a) v. 1.99.6, v. 2.0.4
b) http://xnview.com/
c) установка, работа приложения - *+*
d) установка, работа плагинов - *+*
e) проверка обновлений - *+*

Моя ОС: Win 7 SP1 64-разрядная


----------



## SNS-amigo

Cooc написал(а):


> интересна ли вам эта компания ?


Компания? Нет, сама компания меня, разумеется, не интересует, я же не шпиён или инсайдер какой-нибудь, пусть готовят на своей кухне, что хотят и как хотят. А о проверке тандема с SNS SW я уже всё описал в первой теме. 

Я учитываю только мой рекомендуемый порядок установки в связке с другими продуктами не ниже класса IS. Все остальные моменты — на усмотрение представителей разработки. 

Ранее проблем с BitDefender, Avast и Avira не было. Но были, например, с Norton небольшие нестыковочки.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Cooc написал(а):


> Это задачи автообновления и обновления после сбоев и не корректного закрытия программы.


У многих других этого нет. Пара браузеров из нашего списка тоже грешит самовольной отправкой отчетов и установкой обновлений в Задачи, но так как ГуглеХром никто себя не ведёт, даже другие хромоиды.


----------



## vgrnt

Вчера с удивление обнаружил, что KIS отправил Client module и Client module updater в группу "слабые ограничения". Перевел в "Доверенные". Заметил по косвенным признакам. Включил на всякий случай в KIS уведомление о помещении приложения в группу с ограничениями. Не знаю, будет ли полезна вам такого рода информация. Решил сообщить на всякий случай.

И еще такое пожелание -> В "Процессах и приложениях" если есть такая возможность добавить фильтр/поиск.


----------



## vgrnt

Вчера с удивление обнаружил, что KIS отправил Client module и Client module updater в группу "слабые ограничения". Перевел в "Доверенные". Заметил по косвенным признакам. Включил на всякий случай в KIS уведомление о помещении приложения в группу с ограничениями. Не знаю, будет ли полезна вам такого рода информация. Решил сообщить на всякий случай.

И еще такое пожелание -> В "Процессах и приложениях" если есть такая возможность добавить фильтр/поиск.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

vgrnt написал(а):


> И еще такое пожелание -> В "Процессах и приложениях" если есть такая возможность добавить фильтр/поиск.


Хороший вариант на это пожелание реализован в Dr.Web.


----------



## vgrnt

*Аудиоплееры*
*1. AIMP*
a) v. 3.50 Build 1277
b) http://www.aimp.ru/
c) установка/работа/работа плагинов - *+*
d) проверка обновление - *+*

*Видеоплееры*
_*1. VideoLAN - VLC media player*_
a) v. 2.0.6 - 2.0.7
b) http://www.videolan.org/
c) установка/работа - *+*
d) проверка/установка обновления - *+*

ОС: Win 7 SP1 64-разрядная


----------



## vgrnt

Конфликты KIS и SysWatch продолжаются  При очередной перезагрузке система сообщила от том, что брандмауэр отключен. 

Быть может дело в настройках KIS? У кого есть опыт совместного беспроблемного использования этих двух продуктов - огромная просьба поделиться.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*vgrnt*, Моё личное мнение. последний хороший продукт у лаборатории Касперского был KIS 2010. Остальные все с косяками, очень ресурсопожирающие, постепенно интегрирующиеся в ОС ( без разрешения пользователя ), твикуют ( изменяют ) настройки ОС, BIOS, памяти, отвратительно удаляются и частенько конфликтуют со сторонним ПО и не только с тестируемым нами продуктом. Кстати, как антивирус - то же не без грешен. У меня после его триал-версии утилиты Dr,Web Curelt и Emsisoft Emergency Kit находили море интересных гадов.


----------



## regist

vgrnt написал(а):


> Быть может дело в настройках KIS? У кого есть опыт совместного беспроблемного использования этих двух продуктов - огромная просьба поделиться.


KIS не рекомендуется использовать совместно с другими продуктами.



vgrnt написал(а):


> При очередной перезагрузке система сообщила от том, что брандмауэр отключен.


в KIS есть свой брандмауэр, поэтому виндоусовский рекомендуется отключить.


----------



## vgrnt

regist написал(а):


> KIS не рекомендуется использовать совместно с другими продуктами.


В списке несовместимых с KIS защитных продуктов SysWatch не обнаружил. >> http://support.kaspersky.ru/8599


regist написал(а):


> в KIS есть свой брандмауэр, поэтому виндоусовский рекомендуется отключить.


Так про сетевой экран KIS и вел речь. Брандмауэр Windows отключается при его установке.


Cooc написал(а):


> последний хороший продукт у лаборатории Касперского был KIS 2010


Да, к сожалению снят ЛК с поддержки.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

vgrnt написал(а):


> В списке несовместимых с KIS защитных продуктов SysWatch не обнаружил.


И не обнаружите, Касперский самый скрытный и брехливый разработчик !!!


----------



## vgrnt

Cooc написал(а):


> И не обнаружите, Касперский самый скрытный и брехливый разработчик !!!


Возможно вы и правы, но тем не менее хотелось бы проверить факт совместимости/несовместимости SysWatch с продукцией ЛК, так как наслышан о факте совместного использования Outpost c KAV (не без танцев с бубном разумеется).


----------



## SNS-amigo

vgrnt написал(а):


> В списке несовместимых с KIS защитных продуктов SysWatch не обнаружил.


Он там есть, см. StarForce SafenSec и StarForce SafenSec Pro.

Это старые названия нашей программы, о-о-очень старые. 
Они даже не удосужились внести изменения.


----------



## sanches

*Редакторы изображений*
1.*CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X6*
2. v 16.1.0.843
3.http://www.corel.com
4.установка/работа - *+*
5.проверка/установка обновления и дополнительных фильтров - *+*
ОС: Win 7 SP1 x64


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*SNS-amigo*, У меня ещё полтора месяца своей лицензии на Dr.Web + ваше предложение. Так вот я решил продолжить тестирование, скачал наше ПО, запускаю а мне...
Я запустил Dr.Web Curelt - чисто, запустил sfc /SCANNOW - всё нормально, полностью отключил Dr.Web ( включая самозащиту ), всё равно выкидывает ЭТО.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Cooc*, А я не зря ведь просил ставить антивирусы после SNS. 

Вариант установки SNS вторым тоже возможен, но только после досконального изучения продукта и всех нюансов проактивной защиты. Я не могу показать, что и как, потому как и мне надо ставить все с нуля, т.к. не пользовался Доктором уже со времен версии SNS 3.6. 
Мало теперь отключить защиту и самозащиту Доктора, нужно очистить все его логи и перезагрузить ПК. Потом добавить файл инсталлятора в доверенные приложения Доктора. Если он его посчитал поврежденным, то запомнил это.


----------



## vgrnt

*Cooc*, Попробуйте установить согласно этим >> http://safezone.cc/forum/showpost.php?p=149808&postcount=3 рекомендациям

Добалено: 

Пока писал сообщение уже ответили


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*SNS-amigo*, пришлось не только логи снести, но и ставить наше ПО в исключения для проверки во все компоненты, даже в SpiderMail и вновь полностью отключать его. Но и это не всё. Чтобы наш работал установленный, пришлось его ещё поместить как доверенное приложение в брандмауер Dr.Web. Капризный докторишка оказался.
Но к величайшему моему сожалению, когда шло сканирование ( было уже Dr.Web около 45%, наш около 32% ) я собирался сделать и отослать снимок экрана и тут выключали не на долго свет. Забодали, завтра же иду кплю бесперебойник, хватит откладывать на завтра каждый день. В общем всё шло классически. Буду делать чистую Переустановку ОС, но, простите, второй раз в паре с Доктором уже не будет. Давно хотел попробовать Norton 360, кину в пару к нашему его триал.


----------



## Кирилл

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Cooc, А я не зря ведь просил ставить антивирусы после SNS.


Тоже сначала парился с антивирусами и шеллами.
В итоге после обновления профиля всегда легчало-прога sns добавляет нужные файлы в базу и все.
тут главное что бы ось чистая была.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> главное что бы ось чистая была.


Желательно, так все пройдет быстрее. 
А если торопиться некуда, например, на ночь поставил и пошел спать, то вообще лафа. Все равно, что вы делаете на компьютере, записывается, даже если делаете скриншот и сохраняете, это тоже учитывается и записывается. Отсюда и почти незаметность SNS, и каждый дюйм под контролем, откуда вирусам влезьть? Неоткуда, только если пользователь сам не даст маху, вот для того и контроль всего имеющегося.

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 18 секунд_


Cooc написал(а):


> Давно хотел попробовать Norton 360, кину в пару к нашему его триал.


Очень хорошо. Если понравится, дам его потом в пользование полугодовой (специально для студентов и семейного подряда). :dance2:


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*SNS-amigo*, Кстати, пообщался по телефону с ребятами из тех. поддержки Dr.Web (http://mobi.drweb.com/support/ ), сказали как мою проблему можно было решить проще. Отключаешь " запретить эмуляцию действий пользователя ", отключаешь " проверять инсталляционные пакеты " в Spiler Guard и Spider Gate ( расширенные ), ставишь их в исключения проверки в этих же компонентах, в брандмауэре - " разрешать неизвестные соединения ", " разрешать локальные соединения ", удалить все логи, перезагрузиться. Всё. После - вернуть оптимальные настройки.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Cooc*, 
Очень морочно, легче из SNS разрешить работу "кюрилки", если уж жаба требует найти у себя вирусы. :sarcastic:


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*SNS-amigo*, Вы правильно поняли,мой пост 155 - это к проблеме, когда наш SNS не хотел устанавливаться вторым, после Dr.Web ?!
У меня немножко изменилась конфигурация, я вернулся на Hоmе Basic х86, и чуть выше стал индекс произв. - 6,3. В профешнл много пока для меня лишнего, может ещё дорасту.


----------



## vgrnt

*Аудиоконверторы, видеоконверторы
SUPER © Simplified Universal Player Encoder & Renderer*
1. v 2013 build 57
2. http://www.erightsoft.com/SUPER.html
3. Установка, работа приложения - *+*
4. плагины - отсутствуют
5. проверка обновлений - не сложилось 







Алертов не выдавалось.

ОС: Win 7 SP1 64-разрядная


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Cooc*, Да, конечно, я понял. 

А про "кюрилку" это не у вас, это навеяно тем, что некоторые люди считают антивирус панацеей, а если SafenSoft не находит у них вирусы, как Доктор или Каспер, то значит он плохой антивирус. :sarcastic:

Так же крепко засело мнение, что вирусы это зло, и их надо "лечить" или "удалять". Но на самом деле не вирусы зло, а поступки, которые совершают люди.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*SNS-amigo*, Что верно - то верно. Любой вирус можно убрать просто чистой установкой с полным форматированием всех разделов ЖД, а вот как отформатировать подлеца и хама ?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Так как все плохие поступки не проконтролируешь, всех вирусописателей и хакеров не пересажаешь, то и "сажать" — это даже не выход.

Но из-за того, что вредоносные программы все множатся и преображаются, а антивирусные продукты изначально вынуждены "догонять", то и создаются программы проактивной защиты, призванные независимо от написанных сигнатур предотвращать проникновение вредоносных программ и выполнение других деструктивных действий.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Я хоть и не программист, но уже давно думал. может всё же лучше бы знающие люди " поднажали" в сторону предотвращения проникновения каки на РС, чем потом задним числом ловить, лечить, удалять !


----------



## SNS-amigo

В отличие от разного и многозадачного функционала у классических и комплексных продуктов антивирусной защиты, продукты SafenSoft SysWatch можно в пару кликов сделать мини-антивирусом и он будет проверять файлы встроенным сканером примерно так, как привыкли пользователи классических антивирусных продуктов. А вот большинство антивирусных средств осуществляют банальный мониторинг, который и считают предотвращением проникновения.

Зная об этом, создатели современных вредоносов стараются сделать своё "ДЕТИЩЕ" таким, чтобы антивирус его не детектил как вирус, или используют что-то пропускаемое антивирусом как легитимное, например, ЭЦП, которое с успехом воруется.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> можно в пару кликов сделать мини-антивирусом и он будет проверять файлы встроенным сканером примерно так, как привыкли пользователи классических антивирусных продуктов.


А ну, расскажи. как это, я наверное что то упустил.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Cooc*, 
Лучше завтра.


----------



## vgrnt

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> А вот большинство антивирусных средств осуществляют банальный мониторинг, который и считают предотвращением проникновения.


Да, мониторинг - не панацея. К средствам предотвращения следует добавить такие инструменты самой ОС как SRP и Applocker (к сожалению не во всех редакциях Windows).



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Зная об этом, создатели современных вредоносов стараются сделать своё "ДЕТИЩЕ" таким, чтобы антивирус его не детектил как вирус, или используют что-то пропускаемое антивирусом как легитимное, например, ЭЦП, которое с успехом воруется.


Навеяло >> http://habrahabr.ru/post/172393/


----------



## SNS-amigo

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Лучше завтра.



ААА, я совсем забыл. Заработался. 

Вот тут по ссылке, я 10 ней назад описывал самый простейший пример.
Но в реале накрутить можно намного больше.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*SNS-amigo*, 
Ну это я знаю, сам - не сам, но дошёл (я же вам и скришоты отсылал в свете этих действий). 
Я думал, что тут что-то особенное, что я прозевал.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Бесплатные антивирусы для Windows* (по алфавиту):

*Ad-Aware* Free Antivirus+, версии 10.5.3.4405 (Швеция) - оценка 4
*Amiti* Free Antivirus, версия 1.0.195.0* (Словакия) - оценка 5
*Anvi *Smart Defender, версия 1.9.2 (Япония) - оценка 4,5
*Auslogics* Antivirus 2013 (Австралия) - оценка 5
*Avast* Free Antivirus 2013 (Чехия) - оценка 4,5
*Avast* Free Antivirus 2014 (Чехия) - оценка 5
*AVG* AntiVirus Free 2013 (Чехия) - оценка 4,5
*Avira* Free Antivirus 2013 (Германия) - оценка 5
*Baidu* Antivirus 2013 (Гонконг, Китай) - оценка 5
*Bitdefender* Antivirus Free Edition 2013 (Румыния) - оценка 5
*Comodo* Antivirus 2013** (Индия-США) - оценка 5
*Kingsoft* Antivirus 2013, китайская версия (Китай) - оценка 4,5
*Microsoft* Security Essential, версии 4.3.216.0 (США) - оценка 5
*Panda *Cloud Antivirus Free, версии 2.3.0 (Испания) - оценка 5
*Rising* Antivirus, версии 23.00.393.87 (Китай) - оценка 5
*Qihu 360* Internet Security, бывшый Qihoo 360 Antivirus (Китай) - оценка 5

*/ Amiti Free Antivirus совместно со Spy Emergency 12.0.405
**/ Comodo Antivirus 2013 совместно с Comodo Dragon, Виртуальный Comodo Dragon, AntiError, GeekBuddy, Secure DNS и внедрённым в браузер Yahoo! поиском и домашней страницей.

*Условия тестирования*:
- Microsoft Windows 7 SP1 + Update или без Update
- Установка антивируса после SafenSoft SysWatch

*Легенда оценок*:
*5* - отличная совместимость, нет замечаний по работе связки;
*4,5* - хорошая совместимость, но есть 1 замечание по работе связки;
*4* - хорошая совместимость, но есть 2 и более замечаний по работе связки;
*3* - неудовлетворительная совместимость, нужная специальная настройка или доработка;
*2* - продукты несовместимы.

Качество работы самого антивируса *НЕ* оценивалось.


----------



## SNS-amigo

В КЛС провели первую часть тестирования связки SNS SW 3.8 с бесплатными антивирусами. (Работа была сделана ранее, но не были готовые скриншоты и описания). 

Отличные показатели у связки с антивирусами MSE, Avira, BitDefender.

Есть замечания по работе с антивирусами Avast и AVG - значок SNS SW в системном трее пропадает после загрузки, хотя программа продолжает работать. 

Тестирование продолжается.


----------



## SafenSoft

Спасибо вам всем за участие и отдельное спасибо SNS-amigo за поддержку. В ближайшее время мы начнём подводить промежуточные итоги и назначать первых призёров, для начала свяжемся с вами лично.

Тестирование, впрочем, действительно продолжается, так что никто никуда не опоздал, даже если услышал о нём только вчера.

Если есть какие-то горящие вопросы, задавайте их в личку - до неё я доберусь раньше, чем просмотрю все страницы, отложенные за время отпуска и лёгких авралов.


----------



## SafenSoft

Спасибо вам всем за участие и отдельное спасибо SNS-amigo за поддержку. В ближайшее время мы начнём подводить промежуточные итоги и назначать первых призёров, для начала свяжемся с вами лично.

Тестирование, впрочем, действительно продолжается, так что никто никуда не опоздал, даже если услышал о нём только вчера.

Если есть какие-то горящие вопросы, задавайте их в личку - до неё я доберусь раньше, чем просмотрю все страницы, отложенные за время отпуска и лёгких авралов.


----------



## Кирилл

В первую очередь хотелось бы погонять на утилите после исправлений.


----------



## vgrnt

*SafenSoft*, Доброго времени суток.
Не подкинете идею какое еще ПО можно (или нужно) протестировать на совместимость. И хотелось бы пощупать новую версию вашего продукта (если она готова).


----------



## SNS-amigo

*vgrnt*, а как с продуктами ЛК?
Режим глобальной инсталляции тоже не помог?

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 27 секунд_
Как оказалось, на днях Microsoftские гении опять оплошали.



> В последнем пакете обновлений от 13.08.2013 находится обновление KB2859537. После его установки возможны сбои и ошибки в работе операционной системы. Если это произошло, удалите данное обновление или используйте "Восстановление системы".



У меня тоже оно попало. Чуть было на SysWatch не подумал. 

Оно до сих пор загружается на компьютеры пользователей.


----------



## vgrnt

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Режим глобальной инсталляции тоже не помог?


Не пробовал, спасибо за совет, непременно проверю.



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Как оказалось, на днях Microsoftские гении опять оплошали.


[offtop]Тоже стал "жертвой обновления". При установке компьютер завис. После рестарта ось не грузилась ни в обычном ни в безопасном режимах. Помог откат на точку восстановления.[/offtop]

Второй раз в течении года MS оплошала.


----------



## SNS-amigo

vgrnt написал(а):


> Второй раз в течении года MS оплошала.



Третий! Выпущен диск-образ для восстановления системы после вредительства обновлений KB2823324 и KB2782476 (KB2840165)
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=38435


----------



## regist

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Как оказалось, на днях Microsoftские гении опять оплошали.


признак этого глюка ошибка приложения 0xc0000005 в windows 7 вроде наблюдается только на х64. Есть ещё вариант удаления через командную строку:





Код:



__
__
__



wusa.exe /uninstall /kb:2859537


__


----------



## SNS-amigo

regist написал(а):


> вроде наблюдается только на х64


Да, судя по отзывам пользователей x64 зацепило больше. И неудивительно.

У меня это проявилось на x86 другим образом. Ошибка при загрузке, завис, перезагрузка, сбой, откат на последнюю точку, сбой, перезагрузка, откат на чистую точку.

Вот скриншот журнала.


----------



## shestale

regist написал(а):


> в windows 7 вроде наблюдается только на х64


А у меня проблем нет).


----------



## SNS-amigo

regist написал(а):


> и решили проблему с безопасностью в самом корне возникновения этой проблемы на уровне начала работы приложений.


 
Откуда это видно? 
Глючное обновление до сих пор предлагается к автоматической установке.


----------



## SNS-amigo

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> В КЛС провели первую часть тестирования связки SNS SW 3.8 с бесплатными антивирусами. (Работа была сделана ранее, но не были готовые скриншоты и описания).


 
Для теста мы взяли ни много не мало, а коробку Microsoft Windows 7 Профессиональная, лицензия OLP у меня уже была, не пропадать же добру, установили на 5 компьютеров с SP1 + Update. Сейчас это уже недорого, тем более желания возиться с недоWindows 8 пока нет. 




 


 





Но, всвязи с подвохом от Microsoft, все новые тесты теперь будем делать на неактивированной системе и без траты времени на обновления.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*SNS-amigo*, не в тему, но из любопытства ( т.к. дистрибутив W.8 лежит давно, приобретён напрямую у Майкрософт по предоплате ещё до выхода самой ОС в массы ), так что, даже после версии ОС Windows 8.*1* она, на ваш взгляд, всё ещё недоОС ?!


----------



## SNS-amigo

Cooc написал(а):


> так что, даже после версии ОС Windows 8.1 она, на ваш взгляд, всё ещё недоОС ?!


 
С выходом, 8,1 будет понормальней. Сам жду. 
Как и раньше, пока SP1-2-3 не выпускали, Windows была недоWindows. 

По аналогии с реалиями жизни: рекламу заранее сделали, оконницу в оконный проём поставили, а запоры не сделали, не застеклили, не заштукатурили и откосы не сделали. Ну и москитная сеточка от паразитов не помешает.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Китайская шкатулка отрыта!!!*

В КЛС протестирована совместная работа SafenSoft SysWatch 3.8:
- с антивирусом Baidu Antivirus 2013
- с антивирусом Qihu 360 Internet Security 2013
- с антивирусом Rising Antivirus версии 23
- с антивирусом Kingsoft Antivirus 2013

Полные результаты со скриншотами уже отправлены разработчикам.

Ссылка на тему.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*SNS-amigo*, Прошёл по вашей ссылке. Честно говоря, наличие у ребят, проводящих тест, оптимизаторов ( в частности, например, CCleaner) меня глубоко разочаровало. Это говорит, скорее всего, о том, что ребята полны энтузиазма, но в реальности их уровень не высок, попросту они ещё не наигрались компьютером, пока он для них больше игровая приставка.


----------



## Кирилл

*Cooc*, очень точно подмечено.


----------



## glax24

*Koza Nozdri*, а по мне ничего не подмечено.

*Cooc*, вы уровень знаний определяете есть ccleaner или нет. если бы ребята наигрались компьютером они бы его не включали.


----------



## Кирилл

Ну насчет ccleaner конечно не поспоришь.
Но глядя на количество и разновидности "улучшайзеров" на компе я тоже делаю выводы характеризующие пользователя.
Глянешь бывало комп.
Пользователь вокруг ходит рассказывает что почем ,умничает.
Считает что если уж он не разобрался сам-то там точно что то серьезное.
Может даже КГБ.
А как вижу подобного рода софт-два встречных вопроса и юзер замялся.
И причины неисправностей так или иначе зачастую связаны с "улучшайзерами".


----------



## shestale

Cooc написал(а):


> попросту они ещё не наигрались компьютером


А при чем здесь CCleaner? Вполне нормальная чистилка, главное уметь ею пользоваться, смотреть настройки и не тыкать все на автомате.


----------



## SNS-amigo

CCleaner в список добавлен по разным причинам:
- чтобы показать, что *вред системе могут причинить только сами люди*, неумелые или сильно заумные. 
- чтобы видеть, что остается после каждой программы после ее удаления;
- тестов впереди много, ни у кого нет времени на ручную чистку, хотя она тоже не исключается;
- в CCleaner есть возможность контроля и легкого удаления избранных точек восстановлений системы;
- мне он нравится и я стараюсь максимально облегчить труд тестеров и сократить затраченное время. 

Некоторые антивирусные программы (они есть в тесте КЛС) несут с собой "полезную" нагрузку, которая потом остаётся в системе и её приходится удалять отдельно. Вообще, CCleaner идеально подходит как помощник для тестирования. Есть, конечно, более навороченные или узкоспециальные программы, которые могут делать снимки системы "до" и "после", но для чистоты теста они пока не используются. 

Если замечены признаки несовместимости или критические проблемы, то производится откат на контрольную точку, где уже установлен SysWatch, или же на чистую точку, где он не установлен. Все результаты проверяются и ПЕРЕпроверяются 1,2 или даже 3 раза. 

Будет еще тест всех популярных чистильщиков на установках по умолчанию, и тогда посмотрим, есть вред или нет вреда. 

Если полным набором MS Office никто не пользуется, это не значит, что его не нужно проверять по максимуму.


----------



## SNS-amigo

CCleaner поставлен показательно, я велел. 
Именно для того, чтобы показать, что *вред системе могут причинить только сами люди*, неумелые или сильно заумные. 
А также, чтобы видеть, что остается после каждой программы после ее удаления. Тестов много, ни у кого нет времени на ручную чистку, хотя она тоже не исключается. 

Если замечены прзнаки несовместимости или критические проблемы, то производится откат на контрольную точку, где уже установлен SysWatch, или же на чистую точку, где он не установлен. Все результаты проверяются и ПЕРЕпроверяются. 

Будет еще тест всех популярных чистильщиков на установках по умолчанию, и тогда посмотрим, есть вред или нет вреда. 

Если полным набором MS Office никто не пользуется, это не значит, что его не нужно проверять по максимуму.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*glax24*, 
*shestale*, Да что вы привязались именно к CCleaner, дело не в нём конкретно, а в принципе, к стремлению ( или лучше сказать к не стремлению ) к углублению знаний, накоплению опыта, а замене всего этого некой (некими ) волшебными палочками, которые сделают всё за тебя, и не надо ни о чём задумываться. А, кстати, на счёт CCleaner, при всём уважении к вам, то, что вы говорите " им надо уметь пользоваться " - всё это, простите, бред в полном смысле этого слова. Если эту программу настроить так, чтобы она работала корректно, то она будет делать то же самое, что и встроенный в ОС Windows очиститель, и не более того !!! http://forum.oszone.net/thread-196017.html


----------



## glax24

*Cooc*, полезным пост посчитали много людей ))))
у каждого свой опыт получения знаний.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*glax24*, Что верно - то верно ! К сожалению, и я шёл таким путём, через оптимизаторы, очистители. прочие " улучшайзеры " Потом стал задумываться, а так ли неуклюжа ОС Windows, что надо обязательно с ними. Кстати во многом в раскрытии секретов мне помогли и помогают и наш форум и ос.зона и сайбер форум. Пока, к сожалению, разговор о восьмёрке не веду, что то подсказывает - мне ещё рано к ней идти, подождём SP1.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*SNS-amigo*, Спасибо, по большей части тема чистильщиков-оптимизаторов уже раскрыта вашими коллегами http://forum.oszone.net/thread-196017.html http://answers.microsoft.com/ru-ru/...а/d4641f9b-dc50-474b-9ea8-647a4cf4f968?page=1


----------



## SNS-amigo

мысли вслух...

По такому принципу - антивирусные программы - это тоже очень опасные программы, даже более опасные и вредные, чем вирусы, к тому же их надо постоянно покупать и продлевать подписку. Да и некорректно они после себя убирают, почти все из них оставляют в системе после себя модули и файлы, и целые заросли в реестре, которые не нужны пользователю, он даже не найдёт и не увидит их никогда. А если потребуется снова поставить, то только сама программа определит, что ставили уже её, триал или на любой другой срок использования, который уже истек. 

Но зачем же тогда многие из антивирусных продуктов наделяются функционалом чистки и фиксинга? Более того, антивирусные продукты, наделённые таким функционалом, типа "Тотал" или "360", становятся намного дороже, чем из "собратья по оружию". 

Более того, можно на корню искоренить сам рассадник системных проблем, пособника вирусов, антивирусов и чистильщиков - Windows, вместе с компьютером! И до кучи перерезать провода на Интернет себе и всем соседям, перерубить магистральный кабель, сбить из ручья антенну на крыше, да чего уж мелочиться :sarcastic:— отключить подачу света, газа, тепла, воды и... уйти пешком туда, где ничего этого нет, например, в Антарктиду и водрузить на полюсе свой флаг.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

На счёт обновления KB2859537, у меня стоит и проблем никаких. Чтобы все обновления устанавливались и работали надо всего лишь 2 вещи:
1. Иметь лицензионную активированную ОСWindows.
2.Установить http://www.microsoft.com/ru-ru/download/details.aspx?id=3132
С вшей стороны последний абзац посланного мне сообщения - дикость каменного века, от вас такого я не ожидал. Может вас научить как правильно настраивать индексацию, что бы подчищать грамотно остаточные папки и файлы после деинсталяции, научить пользоваться редактором реестра ?!
А если уж рассуждать как вы - то и жить вредно, заканчивается непременно печальным результатом. А ЦКлеры - это результат лени и не желания развиваться. Такие программы тормозят развитие мозга пользователя хуже любого вируса в ОС.


----------



## glax24

*Cooc*, без обид но дикость каменного века это ваше сообщение. если вы в чем то разобрались то почему бы не взять и не написать статейку а не умничить впустую.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*glax24*, Я писал серьёзные, даже очень серьёзные вещи. Сам долго сидел на оптимизаторах и знаю, как они тормозят развитие пользователя. Всегда кажется, что какой то джин ( CCleaner ) всё сделает за вас. Но время идёт и начинаешь понимать, что это далеко не верно. Кстати, наш форум, один из тех, в чьи функции и входит помощь в развитии РС-пользователя ! Лень не самый лучший помощник.
А статейку... Смысл ? Уже давно всё проанализировано и описано людьми поумней меня. Кажется я давал уже одну ссылку... http://forum.oszone.net/thread-196017.html


----------



## regist

Cooc написал(а):


> научить пользоваться редактором реестра ?!


*Cooc*, пожалуйста научите меня! Как правильно зачистить в реестре все следы и другой прочий мусор после некорректного удаления программы? По вашей ссылке в предыдущем сообщение читал, ответа на этот вопрос не нашёл . 


Cooc написал(а):


> Иметь лицензионную активированную ОСWindows.


*SNS-amigo*, тут где-то давал скрины, что у него лицензионная ОС, также давал скрины что проблемы у него были. На другом форуме я давал ссылку на хабр где были проблемы с windows server ... так что если кто-то ляпнул про лицензионные ОС, то не надо тупо это повторять не разобравшись, что это только частный случай (и то зависит от того каким активатором активировали).


----------



## SNS-amigo

Cooc написал(а):


> С вшей стороны последний абзац посланного мне сообщения - дикость каменного века, от вас такого я не ожидал. Может вас научить как правильно настраивать индексацию, что бы подчищать грамотно остаточные папки и файлы после деинсталяции, научить пользоваться редактором реестра ?!



Это, наверное, ко мне. 
*Cooc*, ну как бы не вам лично и не про вас, и не вам в укор, а про антивирусные компании. Ну тогда на всякий случай сейчас уберу ник из поста.

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 0 секунд_


glax24 написал(а):


> почему бы не взять и не написать статейку


А вот это было бы кстати! 
Столько еще всего неизведанного, да неиспользуемого пропадает зря... :dance2:


----------



## glax24

прочитал ничего полезного для себя не нашел, продолжу пользоваться ccleaner.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Cooc написал(а):


> описано людьми поумней меня


Они в том заинтересованы — MVP. 
CCleaner - не только чистильщик реестра и удалитель мусора. Функционал его стал шире и удобней. 

За его основу были взяты утилиты предшественников, многие из которых работали до/на/от/при/в Microsoft. 
Другие, одни из известных, исписали тысячи километров журнальных статей задолго до появления ст0ящих личностей в OSZone. 
Третьи создали массу утилит, на которые и равняются разработчики вроде Piriform, некоторые из этих утилит до сих пор есть на сайте самой Microsoft в англоязычном и русскоязычном разделах. 
Единственное, что может им воспрепятствовать — выход новейших ОС, вроде 8.1, 9, 10, в которых что-то уже взято в арсенал самой Windows или станет абсолютно бесполезным.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Майкрософтцы всегда пренебрежительно относятся к остальным разработчикам и считают их людьми низшего сорта. Это все знают, вспомним хотя бы историю с браузерами. 



Cooc написал(а):


> утилиты из пакета Norton Utillites от компании Simantec.


Они бы еще Нортон Коммандер вспомнили, особенно впритык с Виндоус 8.  

Правильно пишется — Symantec и Norton Utilities. 
Для современных ОС NU — бесполезный материал. Если бы они не прерывали разработку NU на много лет, то могли бы держать планку, но они забросили NU, в большей степени потому, что купили австралийскую компанию PC Tools, у которой утилитная разработка была более продвинутой. Она и сейчас остается таковой, несмотря на то, что разработку антивирусных продуктов PC Tools Symantec в этом году закрыла.


----------



## vgrnt

Продолжил тест работы связки KIS2013 + SysWatch. 
Включение режима глобальной инсталляции не помогает. Результаты пока отрицательные - зависания, системные сообщения о выключенном брандмауэре и т.д.

Ради интереса попробовал установить KIS2012. Установка, обновление, работа - все штатно.

Что делал: 
1. Включал режим глобальной инсталляции (в обеих случаях).
2. Добавлял сертификат ЛК и включал режим белого списка сертификатов. (в обеих случаях).
3. Устанавливал защитное ПО ЛК.
4. Проверял работоспособность и возможность обновления.
5. Экспериметировал с отложенной загрузкой в SysWatch и KIS2013.

Возможно тому причиной новые функции которых не было в KIS2012 и которые появились в KIS 2013.

Может быть еще кого-нибудь согласится протестировать работу связки KIS2013 + SysWatch и отпишется о своих результатах?


----------



## Кирилл

у меня на каспера аллергия)))
с нортон полет нормальный.
я знаю кто согласится,ключик есть?


----------



## shestale

Cooc написал(а):


> Да, кстати, а кто из вас читал пользовательское соглашение на CCleaner, обратите внимание пункт 2 второе предложение " Компания Приформ НЕ ГАРАНТИРУЮТ РЕЗУЛЬТАТЫ, КОТОРЫЕ ВЫ МОЖЕТЕ ПОЛУЧИТЬ ОТ использованием этого продукта. "


Так это практически все производители пишут и не только ПО))).


----------



## mike 1

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Он там есть, см. StarForce SafenSec и StarForce SafenSec Pro.
> 
> Это старые названия нашей программы, о-о-очень старые.
> Они даже не удосужились внести изменения.


Там список неактуальный проще запустить GetSystemInfo и посмотреть в отчете какие программы могут быть несовместимы.

_Добавлено через 8 минут 40 секунд_
*Vgrnt* а на KIS 2014 не пробовал тестировать?


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Ребята, проблемка ! Удалил на своём РС всё антивирусное ПО начисто, но наш SnS устанавливаться не хочет, пишет... . Можно ли как то его " уговорить " установиться без чистой переустановки ОС ?!

*SNS-amigo*, Андрей, привет, посмотри мой пост 63, может что скажешь. sfc /scannow пишет, что система в порядке.


----------



## vgrnt

*Cooc*, Могу описать как выходил из практически подобной ситуации:

Панель управления -> Администрирование -> Просмотр событий -> Журнал Windows -> Приложения.

Искал недавние события с ошибкой.

У меня было такое - Неверное или отсутствующее значение (имя: "PackageName", значение: "") в разделе "HKLM\Software\Classes\Installer\Products\67A2978D52D0AE649872639366942F92\SourceList". (у Вас циферки возможно будут другие).

Удалял данный раздел 67A2978D52D0AE649872639366942F92 в реестре.

В диспетчере в режиме показа скрытых устройств удалял драйвер SnsWfp.

В каталоге C:\Windows\Installer удалял Msi файл (он такой же по размеру, что и файл инсталлятора, но имя состоит из буквоцифр) и там же папку с exe-файлами (сориентироваться можно по иконкам).

После этого запускал инсталлятор в режиме восстановления (repaire).

Таким образом удалось восстановить работоспособность приложения без переустановки системы.

Попробуйте, возможно ваш случай.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*vgrnt*, Очень удачно, в режиме " восстановление " не пошёл, но прошла, и очень гладко, классически, обычная инсталляция. Спасибо!!!


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*SNS-amigo*, Доброго здоровья ! Андрей, а не могли бы вы порекомендовать к нему какой-нибудь приличный, простенький файервольчик, безконфликтный с нашим SnS из бесплатных. Что то собственному Виндовскому я не очень доверяю.


----------



## orderman

*Cooc*, попробуйте Comodo, правда незнаю насчет полной совместимости, но как фаервол очень хорош и бесплатен.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*orderman*, Пробовал, к сожалению конфликтует, я об этом отчитывался на тесте. Но попробуем ещё раз. может что изменилось, напишу.

_Добавлено через 3 часа 5 минут 1 секунду_
*SNS-amigo*, 
*orderman*, Ранее я тестировал наш SnS в сочетании с антивируом от COMODO и файерволом от них же, их файервол постоянно на что то ругался, приходилось много раз что то подтверждать, самому создавать правила, исключения. Сейчас установил только их файер. и, о чудо, после перезагрузки РС и обновления профиля в SnS всё чудненько работает.
Хотя , я решил файервол от COMODO завтра утром начисто удалить и полностью довериться брандмауэру Windows и, главное, нашему *SnS* ! Главная мысль, которая меня посетила отражена в немецкой пословице - " Чисто не там, где убирают, а там, где не сорят ! "
Ну, изредка буду чиститься для подстраховки какими-нибудь портабл - утилитами, типа Dr.Web Curelt, Emsisoft Energy Kit и достаточно. Или я не прав ?!


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Cooc*, 
Я не проверял. Тестирование не проводил. 
Потому ничего из файерволов не могу посоветовать. 
Честно говоря я не сторонник файерволов, как таковых, т.е. отдельных. В комплексных продуктах они нужны, но не у всех вендоров они могут носить честно заслуженное название "файервол/брандмауер", скорее у них это тупая кирпичная (в лучшем случае) стена, которую "огонь", если постарается, то сможет разрушить, и тогда под ней окажутся все "мирные жители". 

Одного SNS SW на Windows для меня достаточно. И это с настройками по умолчанию. Если поработать с масками и настройками, о которых я ничего еще не рассказывал (т.к. нет еще финала, да и не моя это работа), то вообще можно послать все файеры к чертям собачьим. 

_Добавлено через 5 минут 59 секунд_


Cooc написал(а):


> и полностью довериться брандмауэру Windows


Довериться этому брандмауеру теоретически можно, но если стена рухнет, то по условиям лицензионного соглашения Windows виноваты будете вы сами.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Cooc*, 
Мне, вернее ТП разработчика, в таких случаях нужны логи. 
Иначе придется просто пробовать варианты и искать все файлы SNS. 
Где-то была старая тема про скрытый драйвер SNS, но разве теперь найдешь. Тот ли он, не могу сказать. 

---
Тему открыл заново, т.к. закрывал на время своего отсутствия.

_Добавлено через 8 минут 39 секунд_
Проще использовать пару контрольных точек.
Поставили систему, дрова, набор нужных и проверенных программ - создали точку восстановления "Чистая точка". Перезапустили систему и все прочие удалили. Как вы это будете делать — ваше дело. 
Поставили SNS SW (или другой защитный продукт), создали точку "Контрольная точка1". Перезапустили систему, все работает — вы под защитой от падений и глюков совместимости. 
Появился сбой, откатили на нужную точку. А потом вручную, как вы и любите, удалили папки того продукта, который вызвал сбой. Увы, некие "куски" могут быть почти всегда, Windows не может удалить все остатки.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*SNS-amigo*, А мне, кстати, и не пришлось делать всё из предложенного собеседником. Я только удалил запись в реестре и папку с ехе. - файлами ( да я ничего больше и не нашёл ) и спокойно инсталлировал программу SnS. а логи пришлю с удовольствием, какие, где они ?! А пока вот... А идея с точкой отката хороша, как просто, чё то я про эту классику подзабыл.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Продукт понравился ! Активно участвовал по мере своих знаний в тесте. Позволю себе задать вопрос (или высказать пожелание) от лица всех участников теста, а сможете ли вы сделать интеграцию антивирусного сканера в меню проводника, были бы очень благодарны!
Игорь.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Cooc*, 
В SNS SW логи - это раздел "Отчеты" в контекстном меню значка программы в системном трее. См. по дате. 

Где взять системные логи и дампы, наверное и так знаете. Но в большинстве случаев это и не нужно, т.к. ответ Windows и так виден.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*SNS-amigo*, Посмотрите?

*SNS-amigo*, А интересует ли тест нашего SnS в паре с Zilla IS, я уже начал... Установка Zilla IS и сканирование одновременно с SnS прошло классически.

Тестовый вирус EICAR... обнаружили оба ( при одновременном запуске сканеров ), конфликтов не было, но сканер Zilla среагировал на него быстрее, мгновенно поместил в карантин и предложил дальнейшие действия ( естественно я выбрал " удалить " ).


----------



## SNS-amigo

*отчет GSI*



> WorldOfTanks.exe [2]
> => C:\Games\World_of_Tanks\voip.dll
> => C:\Games\World_of_Tanks\ortp.dll
> 
> Проверенные папки
> C:\Windows\system32 [1]
> => C:\Windows\System32\lang-1033-default.dll



Да, ооочень информативное исследование. Танки прошли. 

_Добавлено через 16 минут 34 секунды_
*Cooc*, 
Ничего конфликтного не заметил. Установка и создание профиля прошли штатно. Вы еще и играете на этом ПК. 

Остаточные файлы и записи в реестре у вас могли просто накопиться в системе. 
Вспомнил один случай при тестировании. У человека там было полно всяких программ и он не чистил систему, хотя я и велел перед установкой SNS как минимум почиститься, чтобы сделать чистый, быстрый и корректный тест. А лучше поставить систему начисто. Он один раз поставил программу совместно с авастом, а потом после его удаления даже не перезагрузил систему. Он как раз и сообщил о том, что программа дает ошибку установки. А после простой чистки CCleanerом и перезагрузки системы все нормально установилось.

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 38 секунд_
Потому со стороны нашей программы глюка, похоже, не было — обычная программная чехарда в среде Windows.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*SNS-amigo*, Пост145 ошибка, вместо "... своём ЗС играю " читать "... на своём РС играю "
Вопрос : после загрузки ОС, значка SnS в трее нет, хотя SnS в автозагрузке стоит и соотв. галочка в настройках то же. Появляется значёк в трее только если SnS открыт и закрыть. Это нормально. если нет, то что можно предпринять ?! Может сразу обратиться в саппорт ПО ?!


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Cooc*, 
Такое было при тесте с авастом и AVG, то те тесты будем делать заново в ближайшее время без обновлений Windows.

См. посты № 8-9 от *r2d2*.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*SNS-amigo*, На моей ОС этого антивирусного ПО не стояло. Я тестировал в связке с Dr.Web и Norton 360 ( хороший продукт ! ).


----------



## SNS-amigo

Cooc написал(а):


> Я тестировал в связке с Dr.Web и Norton 360 ( хороший продукт ! ).


Dr.Web + Norton 360 + SNS SW? 
arty:
Ух ты, весёлая компашка собралась!!! 
Тогда наш носорожик просто скромненько отошёл в сторонку: - "Вы тут без меня справитесь, а если понадоблюсь, то позовёте. Буду рад постоять рядышком вместе с мэтрами антивирусной индустрии в трее. Бьен?"


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*SNS-amigo*, Не смейся, по отдельности пары с SnS.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Cooc*, а я и не смеюсь и не удивляюсь. 
На днях видел, как Аваст работал вместе с AVG, а когда посмотрел поглуже, то оказалось, что там еще и MSE скромненько топтался в сторонке. Немного оптимизировал процессы и систему и... оставил как есть. Если буду еще на днях там же, то сделаю скриншоты. Эта тетенька сама все поставила, кроме AVG. И это чудо работает на ноутбуке непервой свежести. Как они там сдружились и не передрались за право "Лечить и Защищать" - НЕ знаю. 

_Добавлено через 5 минут 29 секунд_
Самому очень хочется скрестить SNS с мэтрами, вроде NIS, Norton 360, KIS и Dr.Web SS (по отдельности), но пока нет времени.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*SNS-amigo*, Попробуй с Доктором, эта пара работает прекрасно ( я бы и оставил, но подъедает ресурсы моего старичка ЦП ). Там всё просто, в настройках брандмауэра Доктора, в приложениях и родит. процессах ( так рекомендовал саппорт Доктора ) разрешаешь нашего и Alles in orgnung ! У меня работало.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Cooc*, 


Cooc написал(а):


> в настройках брандмауэра Доктора, в приложениях и родит. процессах ( так рекомендовал саппорт Доктора ) разрешаешь нашего



Надо бы скриншотик сварганить, чтобы не только мы, но и каждый мог зааллесорднунгить такой тандемчик.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*SNS-amigo*, Лиц. кончилась, воспользуюсь твоей, завтра к вечеру бу... сде...


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*SNS-amigo*, Значит так: устанавливать Dr.Web лучше вторым после нашего ( иначе будут проблемы. как решать - я знаю, кому надо, расскажу, но лучше не экспериментировать ).После перезагрузки Dr. сам создаст правило для SnS в приложениях, надо только подтвердить ( ну как при обычной установке Dr. ), а вот в родительских процессах надо задать самому вручную ( рекомендация тех.поддержки Dr.Web ), остальные настройки Dr.Web как обычно. Антивирусное сканирование одновременно Dr,Web и SnS прошло в штатном режиме. Если ничего больше от этой связки не надо - сообщите.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*SNS-amigo*, Если ещё что то нужно по связке Dr,Web+SnS напишите, а то я Доктора удалить хочу.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Cooc*, 
Дайте обоим какую-то начинку, необязательно вирус, ну крак какой-то. 
Попробовать проверить обоими по очереди. Не передерутся ли за хавку? 

Если можно сделайте несколько скриншотов аналогично тестам в КЛС. 

Т.е. скриншоты обоих программ рядом и значков в трее и гаджет потребления ресурсов, хотя бы обычный windowsкий.

В КЛС сделали тесты еще нескольких антивирусов, но пока не выкладывают. Будет что сравнить.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*SNS-amigo*, Хочешь посмеяться. но выборочное сканирование крака на игру Inversion обоими антивирусами одновременно угроз не обнаружило. Пришли что-нибудь от себя, попробуем.


----------



## regist

*Cooc*, на время скачивания отключите Spider Gate, а когда скачаете сразу включите обратно.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*SNS-amigo*, 
*regist*, Отключил SdiderGane, скачал предложенное по ссылке, отсканировать не удаётся, DrWed тут же обнаруживает и обезвреживает угрозу. Пришлось отключить SpiderGuard. Запустил одновременное выборочное сканирование, конфликтов нет, но наш SnS ничего не обнаруживает !!!, а Доктор реагирует моментально. Ещё раз скачал, запустил одновременное выборочное сканирование ( теперь сканер SnS запущен чуть раньше докторского из расчёта что может не успевает ), и опять SnS ничего не обнаружил, а Док. отреагировал мгновенно обезвредив по окончанию своего сканирования !!! Ещё раз скачал и запустил сканирование SnS отдельно - не обнаруживает, разархивировал, запустил сканирование и опять Sns ничего не находит в этом заразном файле. Стоило мне запустить SpiderGuard Dr.Web , как он сразу заражённый этот файл находит и удаляет.
Поведение Dr.Web меня нисколько не удивляет, я и раньше был о нём высокого мнения, а вот работа нашегоSnS меня сильно *огорчила !!!*


----------



## Кирилл

Защита Sns несколько иного характера...


----------



## vgrnt

*Cooc*, SysWatch - это прежде всего поведенческий анализатор (HIPS), не его задача ругаться благим матом на то в чем нет ничего вредоносного.

Добавлено: Вы его лучше на реальном зловреде проверьте.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*Koza Nozdri*, 
*vgrnt*, Широкому пользователю, которому надо будет отрекламировать и продать этот продукт ( в конечном варианте ) не станет долго вдаваться в подробности, а просто не станет покупать его. Рядом канкуренты, кричащие на всех углах о комплексности и универсальности своего антивирусного ПО. А тут на тебе, продукт, который не распознал заведомо известное вредоносное ПО !!! Подумайте и перечитайте роман Тургенева " Горе от ума ", а то мы с вами стали забывать о пользователях, не имеющих широких знаний, а зачастую и времени, сил, желания, терпения вдаваться в подробности ( а таковых подавляющее большинство на нашем шарике ), им вынь и положь волшебную палочку ( как ваш любимый CCleaner ) !!! И ещё, зачем же тогда в продукт встроили антивирусный сканер, как людям объяснить, что он не всё распознаёт ?, а только то, что сам захочет.
А впрочем, я подозреваю, что многие наоборот будут рады тому, что он кряки не видит.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Сканер от F-Prot. Не наш. 

Все нормальные антивирусы знают тестовый файл eicar именно как тестовый файл eicar, в котором нет потенциально вредоносного кода, а есть только символы ASCII. 

Т.е. это НЕ "_заведомо известное вредоносное ПО_", как написали выше. У Доктора должно быть написано "EICAR Test File (Not a Virus!)", а не Virus EICAR. 

Более того, этот проверочный файл служит *для проверки работы антивирусного монитора*, а никак не проверки по требованию. 

В SNS SW, как известно, нет антивирусного монитора, а только сканер от F-Prot и др. Не более. 

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 17 секунд_

Я вообще-то просил совсем другое:



> Дайте обоим какую-то начинку, необязательно вирус, ну крак какой-то.
> Попробовать проверить обоими по очереди. Не передерутся ли за хавку?
> Если можно сделайте несколько скриншотов аналогично тестам в КЛС.
> Т.е. скриншоты обоих программ рядом и значков в трее и гаджет потребления ресурсов, хотя бы обычный windowsкий.



Т.е. скриншоты демонстрирующие работу сканеров под присмотром друг друга, без алертов и сбоев, а *не тестирование сканеров на качество детекта*. 

Я не могу прислать другой тестовый крак, т.к. это будет считаться распространением программ взлома. 

Хорошо, спасибо за пробы, больше ничего не надо, сделаем сами и потом сравним. Продолжим в сентябре. :victory:


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*SNS-amigo*, Андрей, а мне никто не сказал, что это тестовый, я думал, что это нормальная какашка, потому немного огорчился.


----------



## regist

Тем не менее я согласен *Cooc*, что на EICAR должны ругаться абсолютно все на то это и тестовый вирус, если не видит тестовый то боевой сигнатурно не увидит тем более.


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> У Доктора должно быть написано "EICAR Test File (Not a Virus!)",


на скрине выше в сообщение от веб-антивируса так и написано.

_Добавлено через 7 минут 14 секунд_


vgrnt написал(а):


> Добавлено: Вы его лучше на реальном зловреде проверьте.


*vgrnt*, довольно таки опасный совет .... а если пользователь выполнив вашу рекомендацию заразиться ? 
Не зря *SNS-amigo*, попросил проверять на креке, а не на реальных вирусах.

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 57 секунд_
*Cooc*, если про этот тестовый вирус можете почитать например в википедии здесь.


----------



## SNS-amigo

regist написал(а):


> почитать например в википедии здесь (ссылка).





SNS-amigo написал(а):


> антивирусы знают тестовый файл eicar (ссылка)



:whistle3:


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

vgrnt написал(а):


> *Cooc*, SysWatch - это прежде всего поведенческий анализатор (HIPS), не его задача ругаться благим матом на то в чем нет ничего вредоносного.
> 
> Добавлено: Вы его лучше на реальном зловреде проверьте.


Раз туда встроили антивирусный сканер - значит и это его задача !!!


----------



## vgrnt

*regist*, Я не имел в виду что-то действительно опасное. А тестировать работу HIPS на EICAR банально. К тому же в данном конкретном случае было предложено протестировать работу в связке с антивирусом. Если не справяться в связке - в топку.


----------



## regist

vgrnt написал(а):


> А тестировать работу HIPS на EICAR банально. К тому же в данном конкретном случае было предложено протестировать работу в связке с антивирусом.


*vgrnt*, там не было указано, что тестировать надо HIPS а работу файлового антивируса на EICAR отлично можно проверить, если бы на него был детект, то как раз бы и проверили передерутся они из-за него или нет.


----------



## vgrnt

*regist*, Я от своего имхо не откажусь:


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Я вообще-то просил совсем другое:
> Цитата
> Дайте обоим какую-то начинку, необязательно вирус, ну крак какой-то.
> Попробовать проверить обоими по очереди. Не передерутся ли за хавку?
> Если можно сделайте несколько скриншотов аналогично тестам в КЛС.
> Т.е. скриншоты обоих программ рядом и значков в трее и гаджет потребления ресурсов, хотя бы обычный windowsкий.
> Т.е. скриншоты демонстрирующие работу сканеров под присмотром друг друга, без алертов и сбоев, а не тестирование сканеров на качество детекта.



Я не ожидал от SysWatch в данном случае другой реакции на предложенный экземпляр для теста.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Не спорьте. Что сделано, то сделано.

Важно знать следующее:

*1.* Технология проактивной защиты V.I.P.O.® использует устойчивые алгоритмы хеширования, *контролирует файловую и реестровую активность для сохранения целостности системных файлов и установленных пользователем программ*.

*2.* V.I.P.O.® *позволяет исполняться только процессам, которые заведомо являются доверенными*. Запуск неизвестного процесса будет предотвращен, пока пользователь не обозначит степень доверия к нему.

*3.* Технология проактивной защиты V.I.P.O.® *контролирует и блокирует загрузку неизвестных исполняемых модулей*, что позволяет предотвратить инфицирование системы, используя уязвимости доверенных приложений.

Остальное *личная лирика* каждого пользователя или участника тестирования. 


О том, почему F-Prot не хочет признавать заведомо известный тестовый файл вирусом, можете *спросить у разработчиков этого антивирусного сканера*. 

Компания FRISK Software International, созданная в 1993 году, является разработчиков антивирусного программного обеспечения F-Prot. Головной офис находится в г. Рейкьявик (Исландия).

Оф. сайт:
http://www.f-prot.com/

Но в октябре 2012 года компания Commtouch приобрела сам антивирус (включая технологию и линейку продуктов F-Prot) у Frisk Software International.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*vgrnt*, Ещё раз. для особо одарённых, повторяю, по окончании разработки продукт будет платный. И как вы объясните простому пользователю на своём умняке, чтобы он не боялся покупать этот продукт. Он тестовый вирус не видит, но настоящий увидит обязательно. Так вот я бы не поверил и даже бесплатно не заинтересовался таким продуктом. А тест-вирус потому и *ТЕСТ*, что отреагировать на него в *обязательном* порядке должны все антивирусные сканеры. Если антивирус не отреагировал на простую задачу, где гарантия, что он отреагирует на более сложную. И вообще скажу, если защиту SnS может обойти даже тестовый гад, то пожалуй SnS меня больше не интересует в том виде, в каком он сейчас. Да, я буду следить за его развитием, если будет существенный прогресс - вернусь к нему, а пока, чтобы вы не говорили, это недозащита !!!

_Добавлено через 1 час 48 минут 27 секунд_


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> О том, почему F-Prot не хочет признавать заведомо известный тестовый файл вирусом, можете


Да нет, надо спрашивать у разработчиков SnS !!!!!! Зачем же они взяли такой никчёмный сканер ???!!!

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 29 секунд_


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Остальное личная лирика каждого пользователя или участника тестирования.


Это не лирика, а печальная реальность. Массовому пользователю нужна действенная, понятная, надёжная, *комплексная* защита ( во всяком случае он об этом мечтает !). А вот остальное действительно лирика крупных специалистов ("...как далеки они от народа..." Герцин о декабристах ).
Кстати, в свете всего вышесказанного и сделанного, я понял, для чего тестируются различные связки SnS с другим антивирусным ПО - а мальчик то ( SnS ) не дорос быть самодостаточным, ему помощник нужен ( во всяком случае пока ). Успехов разработчикам !


----------



## glax24

*Cooc*, ты не прав про мальчика, любое самодостаточное ПО проходит открытое бета тестирование.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*regist*, 
*glax24*, 
*SNS-amigo*, А вопрос не в тему можно ? Я сначала тестировал связку SnS+Dr,Web на краке к игре ( см. ранние посты ), оба ничего не обнаружили в нём. Но, спустя минуты 3-4 всё же от Dr.Web SpiderGuard выскачило сообщение типа " обнаружена и удалена программа взлома ( был указан этот самый крак к игре ). У доктора что, есть ещё какая то функция повторной проверки или типа того ? Спрашиваю у вас потому, что я задал этот вопрос разработчикам Доктора, а ответа до сих пор нет, не терпится, может вы что то знаете ?! :mda:


----------



## regist

Cooc написал(а):


> Но, спустя минуты 3-4 всё же от Dr.Web SpiderGuard выскачило сообщение типа " обнаружена и удалена программа взлома ( был указан этот самый крак к игре ). У доктора что, есть ещё какая то функция повторной проверки или типа того ?


я плохо знаю продукты доктора (так сложилось, что с ними почти не сталкивался не считая CureIt), но как знаю в них есть облачная технология. Тоесть если есть какой-то файл с которым они не знают как правильно поступить, то информация о нём уходит к ним, там решают и оттуда приходит ответ, что с ним дальше делать. За счёт облачной технологии могут детектироваться и удаляться вирусы информации о которых ещё нет в базе. Если не ошибаюсь в соседнем разделе даже должна быть тема про Panda Cloud Antivirus (вольный перевод на русск.: Панда Облачный Антивирус), как видно из названия она работает и принимает решение чисто за счёт информации из облака.


----------



## vgrnt

Переходить на личности и нападать на новичка, имеющего мнение отличное от Вашего некрасиво. 
Если кого обидел своими высказываними - прошу простить.
К тому же у меня сегодня - днюха. За сим прощаюсь.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Cooc написал(а):


> я понял, для чего тестируются различные связки SnS с другим антивирусным ПО - а мальчик то ( SnS ) не дорос быть самодостаточным, ему помощник нужен ( во всяком случае пока ). Успехов разработчикам !



Это исключительно мое предложение с подготовленными рекомендациями, чтобы максимально исключить ошибки и сократить время тестеров.
Компания к тестированию связок с антивирусами не имеет никакого отношения. Потому этот камень улетел в мой огород.

Да и приоритет компании не в продуктах для домашнего пользования.
Для чего именно — написано на официальном сайте. Это корпоративный сектор, защита для бизнеса, госструктур, банков, банкоматов, терминалов и мн. др. Это совсем другой уровень и технологии. Потестировать его дома не представляется возможным.

Технология SysWatch ранее тоже не была в составе домашних продуктов. Она взята из продуктов для корпоративного и коммерческого сектора.

Дело в том, что в этом разделе форума SafeZone есть старые темы, где был такой список совместимого антивирусного ПО с тогдашним Safe'n'Sec версий 3,5-3,6. Аналогично было и на нашем старом форуме safensoft.ru/forum, который был малопосещаем, т.к. домашних продуктов всего-то два, а коропоративных продвигаются по другой схеме. А потом старый список стал неактуальным.

А позже пользователи и просто интересующиеся проактивной защитой SafenSoft очень часто задавали вопросы про эту совместимость. Список потихоньку составляется.

_Добавлено через 12 минут 47 секунд_


Cooc написал(а):


> Я сначала тестировал связку SnS+Dr,Web на краке к игре ( см. ранние посты ), оба ничего не обнаружили в нём. Но, спустя минуты 3-4 всё же от Dr.Web SpiderGuard выскачило сообщение типа " обнаружена и удалена программа взлома ( был указан этот самый крак к игре ). У доктора что, есть ещё какая то функция повторной проверки или типа того ? Спрашиваю у вас потому, что я задал этот вопрос разработчикам Доктора, а ответа до сих пор нет, не терпится, может вы что то знаете ?!



Ответ лежит на поверхности, он в самой сути любой антивирусной программы. Если я вам отвечу, это что-то изменит? Нет. Скорее уже скажете, что сами это знали. И я уверен, знаете, но увлеклись спором основанным на нежелании понять то, что вам терпеливо пытались объяснить.

*Бесцельную конфронтацию и спор ради спора я не поддерживаю.*

Тема с тестовым EICAR создана и закрыта.
Если специалисты из компании сочтут нужным на него ответить, то воспользуются правом модератора.

Большое спасибо за обсуждение!


----------



## SNS-amigo

Тема с неожиданным отклонением в сторону EICARа *создана и закрыта* во избежание бессмысленных споров и конфронтаций. Надеюсь на понимание.


----------



## Phoenix

Жаль.. только пару слов. Сканер по умолчанию проверяет исполняемые файлы.


Спойлер



ОТЧЕТ О ПРОВЕРКЕ
================

Типы файлов:	Все файлы
Область проверки:	Системная память
C:\ProgramData
Реакция на угрозу:	Выбор действия автоматически


Результаты проверки
===================
31.08.2013 22:47:37	Начало проверки
31.08.2013 22:47:37	Проверка запущена с правами системной учетной записи
31.08.2013 22:47:39	Подключение ядра F-Prot выполнено успешно (4.6/2012-12-19 16:05)
31.08.2013 22:47:45	C:\ProgramData\eicar1	Зараженный	EICAR_Test_File	Ошибка при лечении
31.08.2013 22:47:45	C:\ProgramData\eicar1	Зараженный	EICAR_Test_File	Удален
31.08.2013 22:47:45	C:\ProgramData\eicar10	Зараженный	EICAR_Test_File	Ошибка при лечении
31.08.2013 22:47:45	C:\ProgramData\eicar10	Зараженный	EICAR_Test_File	Удален
31.08.2013 22:47:45	C:\ProgramData\eicar100	Зараженный	EICAR_Test_File	Ошибка при лечении
31.08.2013 22:47:45	C:\ProgramData\eicar100	Зараженный	EICAR_Test_File	Удален
31.08.2013 22:47:45	C:\ProgramData\eicar1000	Зараженный	EICAR_Test_File	Ошибка при лечении
31.08.2013 22:47:45	C:\ProgramData\eicar1000	Зараженный	EICAR_Test_File	Удален



_Добавлено через 6 минут 55 секунд_


Cooc написал(а):


> *SNS-amigo*, Значит так: устанавливать Dr.Web лучше вторым после нашего ( иначе будут проблемы. как решать - я знаю, кому надо, расскажу, но лучше не экспериментировать ).После перезагрузки Dr. сам создаст правило для SnS в приложениях, надо только подтвердить ( ну как при обычной установке Dr. ), а вот в родительских процессах надо задать самому вручную ( рекомендация тех.поддержки Dr.Web ), остальные настройки Dr.Web как обычно. Антивирусное сканирование одновременно Dr,Web и SnS прошло в штатном режиме. Если ничего больше от этой связки не надо - сообщите.



В DrWeb надо отключить превентивную защиту (установить всё в разрешить), поскольку функционал аналогичен. С файерволом не было проблем.


----------



## Phoenix

f-port VS SnS (non coments)


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix написал(а):


> В DrWeb надо отключить превентивную защиту


Имеется ввиду Dr.Web Security Space и/или Антивирус Dr.Web тоже?


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Имеется ввиду Dr.Web Security Space и/или Антивирус Dr.Web тоже?



Они отличаются только наличием веб защиты (у Dr.Web Security Space (а конкретно http фильтр и Родительский контроль ещё)), то есть тоже.


Спойлер


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Phoenix*, Это понятно, я имел ввиду - *тест на каком продукте проводился*.
Ну, в общем разобрались. Спасибо.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*Phoenix*, Если выключать превентивную защиту и всё разрешать то в чём же смысл защиты, это уже решето. А про SnS...Мне SNS-amigo ставил задачу проверить антивирусный сканер, встроенный в SnS, так вот он зловреда не увидел, а значит со своими функциями не справился. А вы мне показали работу самого ПО. Меня радует, что он увидел и обезвредил зловреда, когда того установили в систему. Хотя лично я люблю проверять закачанное на безопасность ещё до установки его на РС, а сразу после скачивания.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Видимо не все выводится на экран перед пользователем. Но зато прописывается в логах. Будет над чем задуматься. 

Но с другой стороны, функционал программ постоянно дорабатывается и облегчается. 
Если бы вы попробовали программу образца 2008 года, то не смогли бы дождаться, когда она закончит собирать Профиль. 3,8 работает легче и быстрее.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*SNS-amigo*, Да, на счёт профиля... Где то ( уже забыл где ) люди жаловались, что при наличии на РС нашей SnS комп. тормозит. Так вот, после установки или деинсталяции любого ПО или игр, а желательно и после обновления ОС windows, надо обновлять профиль SnS и проблема снимается. Источник - личный опыт.


----------



## Phoenix

Cooc написал(а):


> *Phoenix*, Если выключать превентивную защиту и всё разрешать то в чём же смысл защиты, это уже решето. А про SnS...Мне SNS-amigo ставил задачу проверить антивирусный сканер, встроенный в SnS, так вот он зловреда не увидел, а значит со своими функциями не справился. А вы мне показали работу самого ПО. Меня радует, что он увидел и обезвредил зловреда, когда того установили в систему. Хотя лично я люблю проверять закачанное на безопасность ещё до установки его на РС, а сразу после скачивания.



В DrWeb нет режима установки, поэтому кое что (или всё) ставить в разрешить. Потом по желанию.. Если будут фризы, не взыщите.
Сделал генератор икаров  Ещё ни один антивирус не схватил его - борются с икарами, а не с процессом их порождающим.
А что бы при загрузке бил, нужна веб защита класса IS (SS).


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*SNS-amigo*, 
*Phoenix*, вынужден извиниться перед вами и всеми, кто участвовал в обсуждении. Из интереса обратился в тех.поддержку SnS и создателей антивир. сканера - обнаруживает он всё, что надо ( сам проверил ), просто в настройках сканера по умолчанию стоит сканирование исполняемых файлов, а надо поставить сканировать " все файлы " :victory:


----------



## regist

Cooc написал(а):


> просто в настройках сканера по умолчанию стоит сканирование исполняемых файлов, а надо поставить сканировать " все файлы "


у меня вопрос к представителям SafenSoft, а как определяется какие файлы исполняемые, а какие нет ? по расширению или по служебным заголовкам? Если я к примеру ехе переименую в JPG ? А если JPG склеить с чем-то? Как в таких случаях отработает антивирус?


----------



## SNS-amigo

regist написал(а):


> Как в таких случаях отработает антивирус?


Где антивирус отработает? Какой антивирус? Встроенный сканер? 



regist написал(а):


> Если я к примеру ехе переименую в JPG


Так попробовать-то самому недолго.  

По алертам на приложения я давал схему в посте №78. Не забывайте, что это проактивная защита, а не антивирус. SySWatch предупреждает, решение принимает пользователь, даже если он примет неправильное решение, то ограничения, накладываемые на всё запускаемое, не дадут произвести заражение системы. Плюс расширенные настройки.


----------



## regist

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Где антивирус отработает? Какой антивирус? Встроенный сканер?


под антивирусом подразумевал продукт в целом, а если конкретный компонент - то разумеется сканер настройки, которого на скрине в предыдущем посте.


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Так попробовать-то самому недолго.


у меня не установлен этот продукт.
Также думаю было бы удобно если можно было исключить из сканирования файлы определённые типа (расширить настройки).


----------



## SNS-amigo

regist написал(а):


> под антивирусом подразумевал продукт в целом, а если конкретный компонент - то разумеется сканер настройки, которого на скрине в предыдущем посте.


Понятно. Сказывается общераспространенная привычка пользователей, когда за них обязан 'думать' антивирус. Одновременно создается ложное впечатление о 'сверхзащищённости'. 

Часто слышу от клиентов: "У меня заблокирован контакт (мэйл.ру, ОК, браузеры, интернет и пр. и т.п.)". На мои вопросы "какой антивирус, ОС, сколько лет компьютеру???" отвечают "У меня установлен самый лучший антивирус! Мне так сказали в магазине (зять, сват, кум, брат, сосед, поставили, когда подключали...)" 

Перечислять эти 'лучшие' антивирусы не буду, их производителей все прекрасно знают. В какой-то мере они действительно хороши и глубоко продуманы, но если слабое звено — пользователь, то любой супер-пупер антивирус из защиты превращается в виновника. 



regist написал(а):


> исключить из сканирования файлы определённые типа



*>>>*



Cooc написал(а):


> просто в настройках сканера по умолчанию стоит сканирование исполняемых файлов, а надо поставить сканировать " все файлы "



Ну и... *>>>*



regist написал(а):


> Если я к примеру ехе переименую в JPG ? А если JPG склеить с чем-то? Как в таких случаях отработает антивирус?


----------



## regist

*SNS-amigo*, почему вы тут написали про пользователей, у которых стоит тут "лучший в мире антивирус" я не понял.


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> >>>


если не видите разницу, то поясню. Сейчас можно разрешить проверку только исполняемых файлов и проверку всего. А я допустим хочу проверку всех файлов кроме JPG.
Чтобы предотвратить флуд, а нафиг мне это вообще надо поясню... проверка всех файлов так как вредоносными могут быть и js и vbs, и bat 
а проверка кроме допустим JPG так как со многими антивирусами начинаются тормоза, когда открываешь папку с большим кол-вом фотографии.

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 26 секунд_


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Ну и... >>>


опять не понятно к чему это, вопрос вроде был задан вполне конкретный. Если я исключая JPG то хочу быть уверен, что зловред не пройдёт под его видом просто сменив расширение, в некоторых антивирусах это так и реализовано.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*regist*, 

Я дописал внизу, а потом убрал, т.к и так все было на поверхности. 

*Ну и... >>>* написано как раз для того, что вы предложили исключить определённые файлы и сами же предложили контаминацию exe -> jpg с чем-то ещё. И сами же опять же предлагаете исключить файлы изображений. 

Неужели вы думаете, что этим сразу же не воспользуются вирусописатели или недоброжелатели? 
Есть вполне легальные программы для сокрытия определенных типов файлов в файлах других расширений. В Инете полно варезного и околоварезного софта, а сайтов с подобным уклоном не счесть. Легко, очень легко можно воспользоваться этой возможностью и раздать всем такой вирус, который считается уже устаревшим, а потому многие антивирусные компании уже перестали включать его в свои сигнатуры. И тогда эйфория с "не могу войти в контакт, браузеры не работают и пр.", которой испещрены темы SafeZone, покажется милой шуткой.

_Добавлено через 9 минут 25 секунд_


regist написал(а):


> проверка кроме допустим JPG так как со многими антивирусами начинаются тормоза, когда открываешь папку с большим кол-вом фотографии.


Большое количество фотографий, особенно с размером более 2 МБ, и особенно снятых на зеркальную камеру, и без антивируса вызывает подтормаживание системы. 
Для этого есть несколько способов оптимизации, и почти все они имеются в арсенале Windows любой версии. 

Вы предлагаете это сделать, не опробовав SNS SW в работе. А между тем тесты ребят тут и в КЛС показали, что нагрузки на компьютере от него никакой не наблюдается. 

И опять же заставляете меня повторять, что не надо воспринимать SNS SW как *банальный мониторинговый антивирус*. Во всяком случае пока его не настроить так, что он будет работать как мини-антивирус. Об этом я уже писал в теме и давал ссылки на примеры, которые были описаны в ветке SNS SW на Comss.ru 

_Добавлено через 17 минут 16 секунд_


regist написал(а):


> Если я исключая JPG то хочу быть уверен, что зловред не пройдёт под его видом просто сменив расширение, в некоторых антивирусах это так и реализовано.



В общем ответил выше. Опять же обычное разумение с антивирусным уклоном. Встроенный в SNS SW сканер почти не имеет интерфейса и не может подтормаживать систему также 'эффективно', как бы это сделал интерфейсированный антивирус. 

И опять же, ранее коллега *SafenSoft* уже рассказал о том, что были и есть сборки с разными сканерами от известных вам вендоров, даже от ЛК. 

Более того, есть *пожелание №6*. 

Но если бы все было так практически и юридически просто, то разработчики прикручивали бы к SNS любой сканер как болт с гайкой.

:thank_you2:


----------



## regist

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Но если бы все было так практически и юридически просто, то разработчики прикручивали бы к SNS любой сканер как болт с гайкой.


это понятно, но я просто высказал пожелание. 

Насчёт всего остального вы считаете, что добавление пункта исключить JPG ослабит защиту пользователя так как зловред может под них замаскрироваться, но
1) По умолчанию настройки файлового антивируса Safensoft ещё более ослаблены, так как исключаются не только JPG, но и .COM и наверняка куча других расширений, которые не считаются исполняемыми.
2) В первом посте, который я задал по этому поводу я поинтересовался, как антивирусный сканер определяет, что это именно фотография, а не зловред с переименованным расширением.


regist написал(а):


> а как определяется какие файлы исполняемые, а какие нет ? по расширению или по служебным заголовкам?


то-есть проверяется просто какое приписано расширение или формат файла?


----------



## SNS-amigo

regist написал(а):


> добавление пункта исключить JPG ослабит защиту пользователя так как зловред может под них замаскрироваться, но


Типов файлов очень много. Даже если исключать только файлы изображений и то много лишнего будет. А среди них есть еще и gif-анимация. 



regist написал(а):


> ещё более ослаблены, так как исключаются не только JPG, но и .COM и наверняка куча других расширений


Это так кажется заочно. Нужно ставить и пробовать. 



regist написал(а):


> проверяется просто какое приписано расширение или формат файла?


Опять же кем проверяется? НЕисполняемый файл как запустится? Никак. Он обрабатывается самой Windows. Если он проявит признаки неизвестного исполняемого файла или неизвестного установщика, то будет заблокирован, и скорее всего даже никаких алертов не будет или они не помогут вредоносу запуститься ни в одном из предложенных режимов. Чтобы их запустить, придется отключать защиту SafenSoft. А дальше только на свой страх и риск. 
Были случаи, когда кое-кто сознательно отключали защиту, запускали некое неизвестное или вредоносное приложение, а потом переводили стрелки на ошибку SafenSoft. Но мы всё проверяем и перепроверяем, и потому поклёп будет выявлен. 

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 50 секунд_
Что переливать из одной банки в другу. Это тестирование, а не лекция. 

Хотите пробуйте, не хотите - оставайтесь на мониторинговых антивирусах, от которых порой бывают только гвозди в колесах, да камни в ботинках. :sarcastic:


----------



## Кирилл

Почему все время блокируется нортон антивирус?
в доверенные добавил,в исключения.
Не дает обновляться.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Koza Nozdri*, 
Когда это началось? Раньше же не жаловался.
Версия Norton 2013 или 2014?


----------



## Кирилл

*SNS-amigo*, Norton™ AntiVirus,версия хз какого года...
началось после смены ЖД и соответственно ОС.
Профиль обновлял.

_Добавлено через 48 секунд_
Щас через личный кабинет закачал свежую версию,вручную обновляю.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*Koza Nozdri*, Попробуйте для нортона включить режим выполнения Программы установки/обновления!

*SNS-amigo*, А будет ли интересовать тест SnS с eScan Internet Security Suite 14 и Auslogics Antivirus 2013 ?


----------



## Кирилл

Cooc написал(а):


> Попробуйте для нортона включить режим выполнения Программы установки/обновления!


пробую.
упгрейд вообще в блоке.
временно отключил для инсталляции.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Turok написал(а):


> А будет ли интересовать тест SnS с eScan Internet Security Suite 14 и Auslogics Antivirus 2013


Если есть желание, то почему бы и нет. 
Скриншоты совместимости, если все хорошо и логи, если будут баги.

_Добавлено через 6 минут 17 секунд_
Движок у Auslogics Antivirus от BitDefender 2010, если не поменяли, потому результат заранее известен. Только небесплатен он.


----------



## Кирилл

Выяснил причины.
Антивирус пытался закачать новую версию себя и установить.
Сделал в ручную,ноу проблем сейчас.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Koza Nozdri*, 
Ну дык, правильно. 
Бета версия была выпущена раньше, чем появилась новая финальная версия Нортона. 








Картинка не моя, но в точку!


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*SNS-amigo*, Сегодня случилось несчастье. Наш SnS обнаружил вирус, полное название прочесть не успел, как то Троян..Скан...,резко удалил его, но прихватил с собой ещё что то системное ( наверное удалил всю папку, где был вирус ). После этого исчезли некоторые драйвера, не стало подключения к интернету, драйвера из настроенных папок не восстановились, переустановка поверх ( с обновлением ) не проходила. В общем, пришлось переустанавливать ОС начисто. Жаль, что в SnS нет возможности помещать сначало обнаруженное в карантин, и потом принимать решения !!!


----------



## Кирилл

*Cooc*, надо было пролечиться в спецразделе-антивирус не бог,все не видит с небес так или иначе.
Это профилактика.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*Koza Nozdri*, Кирилл как ? У меня не стало интернета.


----------



## Кирилл

live-cd или другой комп.

_Добавлено через 31 секунду_
Благо есть возможность переустановить,бывает иначе.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*Koza Nozdri*, А смысл, системные файлы вместе с вирусом он уже удалил. Знаю грамотные люди как то вынимают нужное из дистрибутива, я этого не умею. Хотя жаль. если бы смог восстановить подключение к интернету, можно было бы просто установиться с обновлением, сохранив всё.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Cooc написал(а):


> Троян..Скан...,резко удалил его, но прихватил с собой ещё что то системное ( наверное удалил всю папку, где был вирус )



*Cooc*, 
SNS не удаляет, он только блокирует доступ. Удалить может только антивирус или антивирусный сканер. 
И как это резко удалил? При сканировании или онлайн? *И всю папку ни один антивирус мира не сможет удалить. *

Что-то странное. Нужно было вынуть логи с LiveCD или зайти на диск с другого системного диска. 
При переустановке без форматирования диска установщик системы помещает все файлы предыдущей системы в папку Windows Old. Посмотрите, если что-то там.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*SNS-amigo*, Может я не грамотно выразился, но было - что было.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Cooc*, 
Я вам верю и сопереживаю. Но хочется понять как... 
Вы ставили подряд разные антивирусные программы, может там блок проставился от них какой-то. Но папка с драйверами ни у кого не могла удалиться. 

Что вообще писалось, когда система не могла загрузиться?


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*SNS-amigo*, В том то и дело. что , хоть и долго. но рабочий стол грузился. Не подключался интернет. исчезло часть драйверов, а поиск их в папках при обновлении конф. диспетчера устройств ничего не давал, некоторые функции не работали. писалась ошибка, связанная с невозможностью запуска той или иной службы и т.п.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Cooc*, Ну тогда что ж логи-то не сохранили.

Описанные проблемы идут уже четвертую неделю, как раз после того, как Microsoft решило обновить ядро системы, что повлекло за собой сбои по всему миру.

Любители MS на разных форумах утверждали, что так только на пиратских сборках и нелегально активированных системах.
Но я каждый день на чужих компьютерах вижу, что последствия таких обнов коснулись и большинства легальных пользователей. Пользователи, купившие ноутбуки и декстопы с предустановленной системой тоже страдают. И проблемы как раз с сетью. Все дрова на месте, а сетевая не работает. Иногда помогает откат на предыдущую точку, но так далеко не всегда.

Каким-то образом появились схожие 'сетевые' проблемы на Windows 8. Но так как их меньше, то источник проблем пока неясен. Единственное, что их связывает - обновления из ЦО.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*SNS-amigo*, Каюсь, Андрюха, психанул. Кстати, проблемы после последних обновлений были и кабельного интернета от Билайн. Теперь он тяжко подключается, если не прогнать этот рег-файл ( от тех.поддержки Билайн )...И ещё. Где вы там в настройках увидели. что SnS ничего не удаляет. а блокирует. Как раз наоборот...


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Cooc*, 
Это не сам SysWatch (проактивная защита), а сканер от F-Prot, интегрированный в продукт. И не папки он удаляет, а только единичные вредоносные файлы. 

Даже ни один вирус не удаляет сами папки, а только прячет их, меняя атрибуты, или шифрует их содержимое. 

Когда я рассказывал как сделать мини-антивирус, вы сказали, что сами во всем разобрались. 
Но как вижу тут на скриншоте, ни одна галочка для такой задачи нигде не проставлена, а все по умолчанию. 

А приложенный файл отключения политики IPSEC к чему?


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> А приложенный файл отключения политики IPSEC к чему?


После последних обновлений от Майкрософт, начались проблемы с подключением к интернету у клиентов Билайна, их тех.поддержка предлагает этот рег-файл прогнать. У меня получилось, интернет вновь работает как часики. Чё за косяки у мелкомягких, и ведь не впервой. Они что, обновы на себя не примеряют, сразу скидывают пользователям, на них и тестируют ?! А про антивирус - не понял упрёка. Я знаю как сделать из него мини-антивирус, только задачи такой я для себя не ставил. Я вообще, честно сказать пока мусолю любую информацию о настройке защиты так, чтобы всякая дрянь не попадала на мой РС вообще, а не выковыривать её уже из системы. Вот это было бы КЛАСС !!!


----------



## SNS-amigo

Cooc написал(а):


> Я знаю как сделать из него мини-антивирус, только задачи такой я для себя не ставил.


Понятно, а я думал сделал, потому как "Выбор действия по окончании проверки" был бы самым лучшим вариантом.

Только что заметил, что у разработчиков написано "по окончани*ю*". 

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 6 секунд_
Вот так и выявляются наиболее безопасные опции. 
Уже третий человек пожаловался на то, что "удалило само и с концами".

_Добавлено через 6 минут 12 секунд_


Cooc написал(а):


> осле последних обновлений от Майкрософт, начались проблемы с подключением к интернету у клиентов Билайна, их тех.поддержка предлагает этот рег-файл прогнать. У меня получилось, интернет вновь работает как часики. Чё за косяки у мелкомягких, и ведь не впервой. Они что, обновы на себя не примеряют, сразу скидывают пользователям, на них и тестируют ?!



*Во!!! Святая правда!!! *
Я про это же на всех форумах говорю. А блюдолизы Microsoft все про пиратские г-сборки трепятся. 
OEM Windows с предустановленными системами тоже летят одна за другой. Я уже задолбался исправлять чужие компы после обновлений. 

Решение вашей техподдержки основано на известной рекомендации MS (а вот тут более подробно и для чего это было нужно). Странно, что только сейчас пригодилось в массовом порядке на домашних ПК. А ведь не признаются и не выпускают исправление.


----------



## УП 7151

Тестирование SnS и Auslogics Antivirus 2013 прошло успешно!
Работа этих двух программ хороша,конфликтов не было!
Оба продукта обнаружили EICAR!


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> А блюдолизы Microsoft все про пиратские г-


у меня железно оффиц. лицензия на W.7 Home Basic и два ключа от WAU на Home Premium и Pro, так что пролетают!

_Добавлено через 10 минут 13 секунд_


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Комп не включать.


 Не смешно. Держи, для начала...
http://www.oszone.net/10316/Security
Особенно меня заинтересовало это...http://www.oszone.net/10306/applocker_ps_part1


----------



## Кирилл

*Cooc*, и что там такого чего я не знал?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Все знать невозможно. Тем более память - это состояние, в котором тут помнишь, а там не помнишь, и наоборот. 

Комп можно не только не включать, но и не покупать, но раз ныне электронный век, то всё ж с компьютером и всякими машинами и интересней, и веселей, и быстрей, чем скажем, с каменным топором или тележной повозкой. 

Потому надо и идти непроторенной дорогой, и спотыкаться, и падать, и вставать, чтобы продолжать путь и знать, какой дорогой надо ходить, а какую лучше обойти.


----------



## УП 7151

Для сведения я провожу тестирование с антивирусами из этого списка:http://www.microsoft.com/windows/antivirus-partners/windows-7.aspx


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Возможно это будет интересно тем, кто тестировал связку SNS+Norton*

В КЛС проходит новая Викторина на знание продуктов Norton by Symantec.

Ссылка на тему: http://club-symantec.ru/showthread.php?t=6143

*Участвовать в Викторине могут и все желающие с этого и других ресурсов*, своевременно приславшие ответы на почту, адрес которой находится в спойлере (Скрытый текст). 
Также продлён ещё на неделю и сам конкурс. Торопитесь. 

Для участников с внешних ресурсов задействован дополнительный ресурс электронных лицензий Norton, т.е. никто не будет обделён. 

*Только в письме указывайте свой ник на этом или другом форуме. *
Неизвестно кто и неизвестно откуда так останется неизвестно кем и без ключа.  А так будет небольшое соревнование пользователей разных ресурсов по знаниям.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Среди наших активных тестеров* есть желающие получить лично у меня:
- совершенно безвозмездно...
- или в качестве благодарности за труд...
- или на время тестирования и оставить себе насовсем...

*Windows 7 Professional (x86-x64) или аналогичную 8-ку* ?

Активация любым способом. Через Интернет, по телефону.
Но без диска. Хорошим людям помогу с дистрибутивом.

*Пишите в ЛС. *


----------



## Phoenix

*reports*

C ESET 7beta SnS ПК замараживает. (win7x86)
Есть ли вариант не создавать профиль автоматически и/или при простое компьютера ?


----------



## SNS-amigo

С бетами будут, разумеется, нестыковки. 

Программы антивирусной защиты нужно брать известные и финальные, иначе тест окажется пустой тратой времени и сил. 

Посмотреть у себя сейчас не могу. Но все доступные манипуляции с профилем и его настройками описаны в справке к программе. При простое проактивная защита также простаивает.


----------



## УП 7151

Ребят,подскажите что это:Имя журнала: System
Источник: SnsCore
Дата: 30.09.2013 13:23:32
Код события: 3
Категория задачи:Отсутствует
Уровень: Предупреждение
Ключевые слова:Классический
Пользователь: Н/Д
Компьютер: ******
Описание:
Safe'n'Sec (R) Illegal load of executable successfully prevented : JUSCHED.EXE


----------



## SNS-amigo

Turok написал(а):


> Illegal load of executable successfully prevented : JUSCHED.EXE


JUSCHED.EXE - планировщик обновлений для ПО Java (по буквам *J*ava *U*pdate *Sched*uler).
Предотвращена попытка самовольной (нелегитимной) загрузки exe-файла.
Под названием JUSCHED.EXE вполне может скрываться иной неJava-файл, используемый для атаки.
Но я бы не удивился тому, что этот Java-файл повел себя подозрительно и попытался что-то в Java-модулях обновить.

Для того и существует проактивная защита и технология VIPO (Valid Inside Permitted Operations) в частности, чтобы контролировать подозрительную и неразрешённую активность приложений, как извне, так и изнутри. А Java-приложения входят в топ самых рискованных приложений для Windows.


----------



## УП 7151

*SNS-amigo*, а как сделать, чтобы это предупреждение больше не появлялось в журнале ошибок, а то я его удаляю, перезагружаюсь, - оно снова появляется!


----------



## SNS-amigo

Turok написал(а):


> не появлялось в журнале ошибок


Есть отчеты, а там нет смысла что-то править. 
Только через последний инцидент или список процессов.

Но для начала надо этот файл проверить встроенным антивирусным сканером и, как вариант, провести излюбленное суаре на портале по лечению — проверить на virustotal.com


----------



## SNS-amigo

По результатам тестирования добрался, наконец, до примиальных самым активным и стойким тестерам и добровольным помощникам, активно проявившим себя в ходе тестирования. Некоторым я уже кое-что давал, но они вполне могут выбрать себе еще другой продукт, который хочется. 

В последние дни я исключил некоторых 'так или иначе мелькавших в теме', которые были в планах первоначально, в пользу других, присоединившихся к нам позднее, т.к. их вклад оказался намного ценнее и полезнее на будущее. Но если кто-то считает себя обделённым, милости просим продолжать тестирование или доложить о предыдущих результатах, пока их не видно. 

Во время тестирования, к сожалению, никто не провёл тестирование с антивирусными продуктами из моего списка, кроме Kaspersky Internet Security и Norton Internet Security, значит годовые ключи давать некому. Но если есть желающие сделать это сейчас — прошу отозваться. 

- Kaspersky Internet Security был исключён по причине смены способа активации вендором и я отдал ключи дистрибьютору обратно. Как оказалось, версия KIS 2013 года трудносовместима, в отличие от версии 2012 года. Что ж уже есть версия 2014 года, есть к чему стремиться, если будет согласие обоих сторон разработки. 

- Продукты Norton были активно задествованы в тестирование участниками. Потому они у меня есть для выдачи. 

Но мне показалось, что этого мало, и потому *я добавил призов* согласно новым событиям в компьютерном мире. 

Потому в качестве благодарности или в качестве премиальных (как вам лучше нравится) я могу выдать уже сейчас ключи на следующие продукты. *Все ключи годовые с онлайн-активацией*. 

- Norton (Internet Security, 360, AntiVirus)
- Windows 7 Профессионал SP1 (Retail x86/x64)
- Windows 7 Домашняя базовая SP1 (Retail x86/x64)
- Windows 8.1 Профессионал (Retail x86/x64)

Условие передачи лицензионной информации одно, *вы должны сами использовать эти продукты*, без передачи полученной кодовой информации другому лицу. 

Данное премирование одноразовое и лично от меня. Выполнение обещания. Если вы будете продолжать тестирование уже с новыми продуктами, будем очень рады узнать о любых его результатах. 

Представители разработки SafenSoft известят о своих результатах самостоятельно. Тестирование еще продолжается и сроки его окончания пока неизвестны. 

Итак, 

*Koza Nozdri
Cooc + Turok
vgrnt
Phoenix
machito*

Жду в ЛС результаты вашего выбора *в течение двух-трех дней*. Если ничего не надо так и скажите, я отдам другим.


----------



## vgrnt

Тестирование SnS SysWatch и BDIS2013


Спойлер



Установка:











Обновление:











Сканирование:













Загрузка процессора во время одновременного сканирования системного диска обеими антивирусными продуктами - 25-30%, использование памяти - 65-70%.
Конфликты не обнаружены.

Win 7 SP1 x64


----------



## SNS-amigo

*vgrnt*, 
Дмитрий, а какие еще программы (+версии) использовались во время совместного теста? 
Их видно в трее и на панели быстрого запуска. Я их не знаю, кроме Mail.ru агента. 
Это для нашего списка совместимых программ. 

Как в целом вам понравилась их совместная работа и работа BD в частности? 
Не тормозят ли браузеры при открытии форума или соц.сетей?


----------



## Кирилл

*SNS-amigo*, кстати при полете на стареньких хардах с медленными блоками программа периодически хавает ресурсы диска.
Я так и не понял с чем это связано,так как пока тренировался на харде тот помер окончательно.


----------



## vgrnt

*SNS-amigo*, Андрей, тестил в основном серфинг в инете (Опера (12.16), Хром (29.0.1547.66 m), Огнелис (24.0)). Из остального (висящего в трее) к работе в сети имеет отношение только Яндекс.Диск (его особо не тестил). На форуме отписывался из Оперы - ощутимых тормозов не заметил. Могу потестить работу с Яндекс.Диском, облаком майл.ру или Google Drive - слить/залить что-нибудь с облака/в облако. Кстати, попутно играл в майловской броузерке - тоже все в пределах нормы. Ошутимое замедление ощущалось лишь во время совместного сканирования системного диска BDIS и SysWatch.

*Добавлено:*
Совместная работа BDIS и SysWatch в целом оставила хорошие впечатления, с работой SysWatch мало-мальски знаком, а продукт от BitDefender тестировал впервые (после инсталяции BDIS просканировал Ось на предмет уязвимостей и предложил установить недостающее обновление - чему я был приятно удивлен  ).


----------



## SNS-amigo

vgrnt написал(а):


> Ошутимое замедление ощущалось лишь во время совместного сканирования системного диска BDIS и SysWatch.


О, конечно, это должно было быть тяжело. Но за такую проверку отдельный респект. 

С Яндекс.Диском я пробовал, мне показалось, что есть подтормаживание, но у меня ADSL на два компьютера, потому тест был неточный. 



> слить/залить что-нибудь с облака/в облако.


Было бы очень интересно с каким-то не очень большим файликом, чтобы свой канал не сбить и время зря не угробить.


----------



## Phoenix

На вин 8 х64 всё нормально. (как то дружненько )





На вин 7 х86 ставил Avast после SnS и пока в систему войти не возможно. (Basy)
Без Аваста винлоки в режиме ограничений блокирует.
(Вечером буду пробовать, какие есть замечания ? Avast откатил пока.)
Вот интересные действия - перешел на V.I.P.O ®


----------



## SNS-amigo

Сброс, откат на точку восстановления, запуск инсталлятора в режиме установки.
Такой разницы на разноразрядных системах быть не должно. Тем более в x86.
Попробуйте еще раз. Не получится, я попробую воспроизвести ситуацию.


----------



## Phoenix

Устранить всё - повисает.. Может попробовать сначала Аваст поставить, а затем SnS ?



> 09.10.2013 22:42:00 Запуск неизвестного приложения.
> 
> Процесс: E:\PROGRAM FILES\AVAST SOFTWARE\AVAST\AVASTSVC.EXE PID: 3336 Процесс родитель: SERVICES.EXE PPID: 620
> 
> Командная строка: "E:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe"
> 
> Пользователь: NT AUTHORITY\система
> 
> Зона: Доверенные.
> 
> Статус: Запрещен.





> <Message type="24" text="Приложение AVASTSVC.EXE было заблокировано" caption="Ограничение программы" logTitle="Системное уведомление: " logAction="Доступные действия: " logEnter="выбрано действие " system="1" linktext="Закрыть" command1="12" command1Param="Notify/ID/9" default="2" checkbox="Больше не показывать" icon="E:\PROGRAM FILES\AVAST SOFTWARE\AVAST\AVASTSVC.EXE" lastTime="130258177189818866" read="1"/>
> </Notify>


----------



## Phoenix

Удалил SysWath Avast запустился..


----------



## SNS-amigo

> сначала Аваст поставить, а затем SnS



Возможно.
Хотелось бы и этот вариант прогнать. Будем знать, где и как копать.


----------



## Phoenix

Что то странное.. 18 штук таких создал.
SafenSoft SysWatch system report
==========================



> 10.10.2013 23:24:10 The SafenSoft SysWatch service has successfully been started.
> 10.10.2013 23:24:10 Initializing service database.
> 10.10.2013 23:24:11 Service database initialization terminated with error.



Добавил в исключения авасту, пока нормально. (при сканировании snscomlpt.sys не находит угрозы)


----------



## SNS-amigo

> 18 штук таких создал.


Все скрины - в архив. И мне на почту.


Спойлер



sns-amigo#яндекс.


Плюс скриншот "О программе" аваста, где указана точная версия и бильд.


----------



## regist

Phoenix написал(а):


> Добавил в исключения авасту, пока нормально. (при сканировании snscomlpt.sys не находит угрозы)


это просто эвристический детект, так что больше беспокоить и не должен. А если им отослать как фолс, то по идее должны всё исправить.


----------



## Phoenix

> это просто эвристический детект, так что больше беспокоить и не должен. А если им отослать как фолс, то по идее всё должны всё исправить.


У них прямо из карантина можно отправить, что я и сделас с описанием проблемы. Но они никогда не отвечают.


> Плюс скриншот "О программе" аваста, где указана точная версия и бильд.


Хорошо, отправлю. Только 18 не скринов, а логов -таких вот.


> SafenSoft SysWatch system report
> ==========================
> 
> 10.10.2013 23:24:10 The SafenSoft SysWatch service has successfully been started.
> 10.10.2013 23:24:10 Initializing service database.
> 10.10.2013 23:24:11 Service database initialization terminated with error.


----------



## vgrnt

Появилось свободное время. Решил потестить загрузку файла в облако (Google Drive).
Результат: при активированноной защите BDIS и SysWatch загрузка файла (размер 235 Мб) длилась примерно 1 ч 7 мин (средняя скорость загрузки 60,4 Кб/с), при отключенном SysWatch - 1 ч 4 мин (средняя скорость 64 Кб/с).

ADSL (Ростелеком), два компьютера + смартфон, попутный серфинг в броузере.


----------



## Phoenix

regist написал(а):


> это просто эвристический детект, так что больше беспокоить и не должен. А если им отослать как фолс, то по идее должны всё исправить.


Даже скачивать не даёт.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Отослась результаты ЭД в аваст-лаб тоже надо. Нам - только отчеты и скриншоты.
Переслал полученное Кириллу ночью. Будут разбираться.

Но со стороны аваста перепутать наш файл с вирусней, хоть и Susp (suspicious) — это крутяк Эвродетекта.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*vgrnt*
Большой же файлик вы выбрали! 
Не смею просить повторить с ним же, но с любым другим поменьше, с отключенным антивирусом и/или отключенным "нашим парнем", чтобы сравнить и увидеть разницу, хотелось бы.


----------



## Phoenix

> Это просто Heur - то есть файл себя подозрительно ведёт (как в принципе и любой антивирус если он не будет в белом списке).


Видимо отключили ложняк ! Продолжаем.
Эвристика - это детект ! (тут исключения не рулят, имхо) А руткит или стилер, или joke.vudi - не велика разница. И обработать их обязаны.
Сейчас эвристики на максимуме - полёт нормальный. Однажды у меня CureIt сам себя задетектил - это ошибки разработчиков. Спешат..


> Process C:\Users\zhk\AppData\Local\Temp\834FF080-6CC53D98-276F412C-2683038C\aoqoxs9g.exe:4284 - infected with *Win32.HLLM.MyDoom.32768*
> Process C:\Users\zhk\AppData\Local\Temp\834FF080-6CC53D98-276F412C-2683038C\aoqoxs9g.exe:4284 - neutralized - самопал ?


Да, хеши искомого файла из установщика SafenSoft_SysWatch.msi не изменились на сей момент. На сайте не блокируется (авастом) при закачке.


Спойлер



SHA-1: 0A67554774FFB377CB91EBBAD3AFBF686A2B2165
MD5: EDF93D0CF704DBD3BB1D2EF68A088D3A


----------



## Кирилл

Тут как то невзначай задался вопросом корректности удаления разного рода продуктов.
SafenSoft SysWatch оставляет и драйвер и запись о службе:


cmd написал(а):


> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Eventlog\System\SnsCore


Ну и еще по мелочи.


Это нормально?


----------



## SNS-amigo

В старых темах есть комментарии по этому поводу. 
Ранее оставался также среди пользователей и SnS. 

На какой ОС это осталось?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Для сведения.
Призы, которые выбрали сами тестеры, я раздал еще до смены форумного движка.
Кто хотел, тот получил. Например, это версия Win 8.1 задолго до выхода сегодняшнего финала.

Компания SafenSoft подготовила свой бонус и скоро оповестит о нём активных участников тестирования.
Вероятно, это будет особая версия SafenSoft SysWatch. Со специальным антивирусным сканером.


----------



## Кирилл

Ви 7 32 максимальная.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Драйвер остался в активных процессах (в памяти) или просто где-то в драйверах?
Второе более вероятно и некритично, т.к. 90% программ их оставляют. 

Я могу перечислить названия антивирусов, которые, в грех им поставлено, оставляют после деинсталляции активные службы, которые гадят так, что не позволяют подключать к сети, ставить другой продукт, въедаются в файлы, как червь в яблоко. От A до Z. 
А уж про реестр и систему я уж и не говорю, там одной строчкой в реестре как у SNS точно не обойдется. 

В ближайшее время буду все проверять и протоколировать. Для 7-ки и 8.1-ки.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Офисные продукты для Windows (часть первая, ПО от Microsoft):

Microsoft Office 2003* (установка, активация, обновление, работа)
*Microsoft Office 2007* (установка, активация, обновление, работа)
*Microsoft Office 2010* (установка, активация, обновление, работа)
*Microsoft Office 2013* (загрузка, установка, активация, обновление, работа)
Скриншоты и ссылки прилагаю:


Спойлер












 


 


 


 



http://www.microsoft.com/ru-ru/softmicrosoft/office2013.aspx
http://office.microsoft.com/ru-ru/products/FX103427465.aspx



*Microsoft Office 365* (загрузка, установка, активация, управление, работа)


Спойлер






 


 



http://office.microsoft.com/ru-ru/try/FX102858196.aspx



В продуктах Microsoft оповещений от SNS не было.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Офисные продукты для Windows (часть вторая, ПО от конкурентов)

LibreOffice (ru)*, версия 4.0.4.2 - 4.1.2 + HelpPack Russian (оповещения от SNS не было)
Ссылки прилагаю:


Спойлер



http://www.documentfoundation.org, http://www.libreoffice.org, http://ru.libreoffice.org
http://download.documentfoundation....e/4.1.2/win/x86/LibreOffice_4.1.2_Win_x86.msi
http://download.documentfoundation.org/libreoffice/stable/4.1.2/win/x86/LibreOffice_4.1.2_Win_x86 (ru)_helppack_ru.msi



*OpenOffice (ru)*, версия 4.0.1
При установке необходимо два раза снять галочку на "Выполнить: Запуск в ограниченном режиме", т.к. сначала идет извлечение дистрибутива в папку на Рабочий стол, а потом сама установка из этой папки. Скриншоты и ссылки прилагаю:


Спойлер






 



http://www.openoffice.org/ru/
http://www.openoffice.org/ru/about-downloads.html
http://sourceforge.net/projects/ope...nOffice_4.0.1_Win_x86_install_ru.exe/download



*SoftMaker Office Professional 2012 от Ashampoo* (rev 679)
При установке необходимо два раза дать разрешение в окнах "Выполнить: Запуск в ограниченном режиме" (снять галочку) и потом "Выполнить: запустить в режиме установки".
Т.к. программа мало известна широкому кругу пользователей, то прилагаются несколько скриншотов, в основном демонстрирующие довольно хорошую русскоязычную поддержку, расширенный функционал, поддерживаемые файловые ассоциации и совместимость с документами созданными в MS Office.
Показан состав программы и дополнительные возможности, в том числе в составе программы имеется довольно приличный почтовый клиент eM Client.
Программа SoftMaker Office Professional платна, но её стоимость существенно отличается от стоимости пакета от Microsoft. К тому же на эту програму довольно часто бывают акции, позволяющие получить её полнофункциональную версию совершенно бесплатно.


Спойлер






 


 






 






 


 



http://www.softmaker.com/english/index_en.htm


----------



## SNS-amigo

По просьбам как минимум уже трех тестеров, внес под *пунктом №7* в Пожелания/Замечания для разработчиков и этот вопрос.


----------



## Кирилл

драйвер не активен,ситуация была ....эдакая.
установил вирус,пошли бсоды.
вирус убил синяки остались.
начал анализ-ругается ОС на дравера,с разными pNp сязанные.
нашел я их не мало,многие неактивные,давно являлись мусором.
очистил комп,синяки сменились.
оказался битый драйвер антивируса,решил его переустановить.
с удивлением обнаружил что даже ключ вводить при установке не пришлось.
потом все по очереди сносил и обнаружил и SnS тоже следы.
оказывается мой дом (комп) как проходной двор блин.
Это не претензия к SNS,а скорее наблюдение-он как раз таки и меньше всех наследил.

Да,чуть не забыл-пустая папка V.I.P.O остается.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> оказывается мой дом (комп) как проходной двор блин.





Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> начал анализ-ругается ОС на дравера,с разными pNp сязанные





Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> установил вирус,пошли бсоды.
> вирус убил синяки остались.


А проходной двор никто защищать и не обещал. 
Использование SNS подразумевает построение защиты своего ПК с нуля.
Ставишь, контролируешь, думаешь, что нужно, а что нет. Проверяешься.


----------



## Кирилл

Да нет,заражения нет больше 100%.
Это как авто-пока не лезешь ездит.
Тока лампочку заменил и все начинает ломаться)))
Так и тут старый хлам разворошил.
Щас норм все.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Да,чуть не забыл-пустая папка V.I.P.O остается.


 В "Пользователях"? Про это я и говорил выше.
Остается потому, что это и есть сам пользователь, только защищенный, как плащ для дождя. Ты ж его не выбросишь после первого использования. А избавишься от него, когда надобности в нем не будет.


----------



## akok

win 8.1 не поддерживается


----------



## SNS-amigo

akok, а как она может поддерживаться, если бета-инсталлятор вышел еще тогда, когда она не поступила даже к вендорам.
Ждем новой сборки для 8.1-ки. Или финала.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Новые тесты с продуктами avast! 2014*
Основа: Windows 7 Pro x86
SafenSoft, версия 3.8.69.1599
Оценка по пятибальной системе: 5 - высший балл (без замечаний и сбоев).

*Антивирус avast! 2014.9.0.2006*

Проверена реакция на загрузку - 5
Проверена реакция на установку - 5
Проверена реакция на обновление - 5
Проверена реакция на совместную работу - 5
Проверена реакция на совместную работу после перезагрузки ПК - 5
Проверена реакция на деинсталляцию - 5


*Антивирус avast! Premier 2014.9.0.2006*

Проверена реакция на загрузку - 5
Проверена реакция на установку - 5
Проверена реакция на обновление - 5
Проверена реакция на совместную работу - 5
Проверена реакция на совместную работу после перезагрузки ПК - 5
Проверена реакция на деинсталляцию - 5


*Антивирус avast! Internet Security 2014.9.0.2006*

Проверена реакция на загрузку - 5
Проверена реакция на установку - 5
Проверена реакция на обновление - 5
Проверена реакция на совместную работу - 5
Проверена реакция на совместную работу после перезагрузки ПК - 5
Проверена реакция на деинсталляцию - 5

*Хвосты от AVAST*:
1) папка AVAST Software в C:\ProgramData
2) папка AVAST Software в C:\Users\Пользователь\AppData\Roaming\AVAST Software
3) папка avast! sandbox в C:\avast! sandbox
4) ключ в реестре (Контекстное меню) в HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AllFilesystemObjects\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\00avast


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Программное обеспечение avast! 2014

Антивирус avast!* 2014.9.0.2006 - 5 - высший балл (совместимость без замечаний и сбоев).
*Антивирус avast! Premier* 2014.9.0.2006 - 5 - высший балл (совместимость без замечаний и сбоев).
*Антивирус avast! Internet Security* 2014.9.0.2006 - 5 - высший балл (совместимость без замечаний и сбоев).

Основа: Windows 7 Pro x86
SafenSoft SW, версия 3.8.69.1599


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Архиваторы, сжиматели, экстракторы*... (по алфавиту):

*7-Zip*, версия 9.20 http://www.7-zip.org/ http://7-zip.org.ua/ru/
*Bandizip*, версия 3.10 http://www.bandisoft.com/bandizip/
*ExtractNow*, версия 4.8.0.0 http://www.extractnow.com/
*Filzip*, версия 3.06 http://www.filzip.com/en/index.html
*FreeArc*, версия 0.666 http://freearc.org/ru/Default.aspx
*HaoZip*, версия 3.0 http://www.haozip.com/Eng/index_en.htm
*IZArc*, версия 4.1.8 http://www.izarc.org/
*PeaZip*, версия 4.8-5.1.1 http://www.peazip.org/
*PowerArchiver*, версия 13.03.02 http://www.powerarchiver.com/
*SoindSlimmer*, версия 1.04.001 http://www.soundgenetics.com/
*TUGZip*, версия 3,5 http://www.tugzip.com/Home.html
*Universal Extractor*, версия 1.6.1 http://www.legroom.net/software/uniextract
*WinAce*, версия 2.69 http://www.winace.com/
*WinRar*, любой версии http://www.rarlab.com/ http://win-rar.ru/
*WinZip*, версия 17.5 http://www.winzip.com/prodpagewz.htm https://store.winzip.com/852/purl-all_ru
*ZipGenius*, версия 6.3.2.3110http://www.zipgenius.com/






На установку и первый запуск некоторых приложений требуется разрешение пользователя, это 7-Zip, IZArc, PeaZip и другие.
На скриншотах образцы разрешений.


Спойлер


----------



## vgrnt

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Не смею просить повторить с ним же, но с любым другим поменьше, с отключенным антивирусом и/или отключенным "нашим парнем", чтобы сравнить и увидеть разницу, хотелось бы.



Извиняюсь за задержку с ответом. Полетел ЖД (благо не системный), восстанавливал информацию.

Итак, загрузка файла размером 29,2 Мб на Google Drive:

1. Защита BDIS - вкл., защита SysWatch - откл.
время загрузки - 7 мин 43 сек
средняя скорость - 61,2 Кб/с
максимальная скорость - 85,2 Кб/с
2. Защита BDIS - откл., защита SysWatch - вкл.
время загрузки - 8 мин 8 сек
средняя скорость - 58,1 Кб/с
максимальная скорость - 93,6 Кб/с
3. Защита BDIS - откл., защита SysWatch - откл.
время загрузки - 7 мин 53 сек
средняя скорость - 59,9 Кб/с 
максимальная скорость - 91,4 Кб/с


----------



## SNS-amigo

vgrnt, спасибо.
Получается, что "наш парень" тоже руку приложил, что чуть-чуть замедлило выгрузку.
А откуда, с какого места Windows выгружался файл на Google Drive?


----------



## vgrnt

SNS-amigo, Выгрузка производилась с второго физического диска, отведенного под хранение данных.


----------



## SNS-amigo

vgrnt, а он был включен в защитный Профиль системы?


----------



## vgrnt

SNS-amigo, Нет, профиль создавался только для системного раздела. Сейчас перенесу файл на системный раздел, обновлю профиль и повторю тест № 2.


----------



## SNS-amigo

vgrnt, Очень интересно будет сравнить.


----------



## vgrnt

SNS-amigo, Результаты теста № 2 после переноса загружаемого файла на системный раздел ЖД и обновления профиля:
время загрузки - 7 мин 2 сек
средняя скорость - 62,8 Кб/с
максимальная скорость - 96,6 Кб/с


----------



## SNS-amigo

Значит, быстрее всего переносить в облако те данные, которые уже обработаны.
Разница небольшая на небольшой файл. Больше файл - больше время на обработку и перенос.
Спасибо, я так и предполагал. С облачным тестом все ясно.


----------



## Phoenix

К сожалению мало времени на тесты, но всё же решил в кратце выложить.
Винлок беспрепятственно заблокировал систему, но после выхода-входа из системы сработал *Пользователь: V.I.P.O ®* и запуска в ограниченном режиме * блокер был снят !
*







Спойлер








PHP:



__
__
__



C:\Users\DoctorWeb\VIRUSTEST\system_091113_213059841.txt (17 hits)
    Line 425: 09.11.2013 23:09:01    Запуск известного приложения.            Процесс: C:\USERS\DOCTORWEB\DOWNLOADS\WINLOCK+MBRLOCK(PASS-VIRMBR)\TROJAN.WINLOCK.6578.EXE PID: 4504 Процесс родитель: EXPLORER.EXE PPID: 544            Командная строка: "C:\Users\DoctorWeb\Downloads\winlock+mbrlock(pass-virmbr)\Trojan.Winlock.6578.exe"             Пользователь: DoctorWeb-PC\DoctorWeb            Зона: Доверенные.            Статус: Разрешен.
    Line 425: 09.11.2013 23:09:01    Запуск известного приложения.            Процесс: C:\USERS\DOCTORWEB\DOWNLOADS\WINLOCK+MBRLOCK(PASS-VIRMBR)\TROJAN.WINLOCK.6578.EXE PID: 4504 Процесс родитель: EXPLORER.EXE PPID: 544            Командная строка: "C:\Users\DoctorWeb\Downloads\winlock+mbrlock(pass-virmbr)\Trojan.Winlock.6578.exe"             Пользователь: DoctorWeb-PC\DoctorWeb            Зона: Доверенные.            Статус: Разрешен.
    Line 426: 09.11.2013 23:09:03    Запуск известного приложения.            Процесс: C:\USERS\DOCTORWEB\DOWNLOADS\WINLOCK+MBRLOCK(PASS-VIRMBR)\TROJAN.WINLOCK.6578.EXE PID: 1008 Процесс родитель: TROJAN.WINLOCK.6578.EXE PPID: 4504            Командная строка: C:\Users\DoctorWeb\Downloads\winlock+mbrlock(pass-virmbr)\Trojan.Winlock.6578.exe            Пользователь: DoctorWeb-PC\DoctorWeb            Зона: Доверенные.            Статус: Разрешен.
    Line 426: 09.11.2013 23:09:03    Запуск известного приложения.            Процесс: C:\USERS\DOCTORWEB\DOWNLOADS\WINLOCK+MBRLOCK(PASS-VIRMBR)\TROJAN.WINLOCK.6578.EXE PID: 1008 Процесс родитель: TROJAN.WINLOCK.6578.EXE PPID: 4504            Командная строка: C:\Users\DoctorWeb\Downloads\winlock+mbrlock(pass-virmbr)\Trojan.Winlock.6578.exe            Пользователь: DoctorWeb-PC\DoctorWeb            Зона: Доверенные.            Статус: Разрешен.
    Line 426: 09.11.2013 23:09:03    Запуск известного приложения.            Процесс: C:\USERS\DOCTORWEB\DOWNLOADS\WINLOCK+MBRLOCK(PASS-VIRMBR)\TROJAN.WINLOCK.6578.EXE PID: 1008 Процесс родитель: TROJAN.WINLOCK.6578.EXE PPID: 4504            Командная строка: C:\Users\DoctorWeb\Downloads\winlock+mbrlock(pass-virmbr)\Trojan.Winlock.6578.exe            Пользователь: DoctorWeb-PC\DoctorWeb            Зона: Доверенные.            Статус: Разрешен.
    Line 441: 09.11.2013 23:13:31    Запуск известного приложения.            Процесс: C:\USERS\DOCTORWEB\VIRUSTEST\WINLOCK+MBRLOCK(PASS-VIRMBR)\TROJAN.WINLOCK.6578.EXE PID: 5876 Процесс родитель: EXPLORER.EXE PPID: 544            Командная строка: "C:\Users\DoctorWeb\VIRUSTEST\winlock+mbrlock(pass-virmbr)\Trojan.Winlock.6578.exe"             Пользователь: DoctorWeb-PC\DoctorWeb            Зона: Доверенные.            Статус: Разрешен.
    Line 441: 09.11.2013 23:13:31    Запуск известного приложения.            Процесс: C:\USERS\DOCTORWEB\VIRUSTEST\WINLOCK+MBRLOCK(PASS-VIRMBR)\TROJAN.WINLOCK.6578.EXE PID: 5876 Процесс родитель: EXPLORER.EXE PPID: 544            Командная строка: "C:\Users\DoctorWeb\VIRUSTEST\winlock+mbrlock(pass-virmbr)\Trojan.Winlock.6578.exe"             Пользователь: DoctorWeb-PC\DoctorWeb            Зона: Доверенные.            Статус: Разрешен.
    Line 442: 09.11.2013 23:13:33    Запуск известного приложения.            Процесс: C:\USERS\DOCTORWEB\VIRUSTEST\WINLOCK+MBRLOCK(PASS-VIRMBR)\TROJAN.WINLOCK.6578.EXE PID: 5584 Процесс родитель: TROJAN.WINLOCK.6578.EXE PPID: 5876            Командная строка: C:\Users\DoctorWeb\VIRUSTEST\winlock+mbrlock(pass-virmbr)\Trojan.Winlock.6578.exe            Пользователь: DoctorWeb-PC\DoctorWeb            Зона: Доверенные.            Статус: Разрешен.
    Line 442: 09.11.2013 23:13:33    Запуск известного приложения.            Процесс: C:\USERS\DOCTORWEB\VIRUSTEST\WINLOCK+MBRLOCK(PASS-VIRMBR)\TROJAN.WINLOCK.6578.EXE PID: 5584 Процесс родитель: TROJAN.WINLOCK.6578.EXE PPID: 5876            Командная строка: C:\Users\DoctorWeb\VIRUSTEST\winlock+mbrlock(pass-virmbr)\Trojan.Winlock.6578.exe            Пользователь: DoctorWeb-PC\DoctorWeb            Зона: Доверенные.            Статус: Разрешен.
    Line 442: 09.11.2013 23:13:33    Запуск известного приложения.            Процесс: C:\USERS\DOCTORWEB\VIRUSTEST\WINLOCK+MBRLOCK(PASS-VIRMBR)\TROJAN.WINLOCK.6578.EXE PID: 5584 Процесс родитель: TROJAN.WINLOCK.6578.EXE PPID: 5876            Командная строка: C:\Users\DoctorWeb\VIRUSTEST\winlock+mbrlock(pass-virmbr)\Trojan.Winlock.6578.exe            Пользователь: DoctorWeb-PC\DoctorWeb            Зона: Доверенные.            Статус: Разрешен.
    Line 443: 09.11.2013 23:13:33    Запуск известного приложения.            Процесс: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\TASKKILL.EXE PID: 2308 Процесс родитель: TROJAN.WINLOCK.6578.EXE PPID: 5584            Командная строка: taskkill /F /IM explorer.exe            Пользователь: DoctorWeb-PC\DoctorWeb            Зона: Доверенные.            Статус: Разрешен.
    Line 482: 09.11.2013 23:19:34    Запуск известного приложения.            Процесс: C:\PROGRAM FILES\SNS SOFT\SAFE'N'SEC CLIENT\WINCONT.EXE PID: 2232 Процесс родитель: SAFENSEC.EXE PPID: 1668            Командная строка:  -mode:alert "-name:C:\USERS\DOCTORWEB\VIRUSTEST\WINLOCK+MBRLOCK(PASS-VIRMBR)\TROJAN.WINLOCK.6578.EXE" -acet:12 -acnt:0 "-adst:C:\USERS\DOCTORWEB\VIRUSTEST\WINLOCK+MBRLOCK(PASS-VIRMBR)\TROJAN.WINLOCK.6578.EXE" -adcn:0 -time:300            Пользователь: DoctorWeb-PC\DoctorWeb            Зона: Доверенные.            Статус: Разрешен.
    Line 482: 09.11.2013 23:19:34    Запуск известного приложения.            Процесс: C:\PROGRAM FILES\SNS SOFT\SAFE'N'SEC CLIENT\WINCONT.EXE PID: 2232 Процесс родитель: SAFENSEC.EXE PPID: 1668            Командная строка:  -mode:alert "-name:C:\USERS\DOCTORWEB\VIRUSTEST\WINLOCK+MBRLOCK(PASS-VIRMBR)\TROJAN.WINLOCK.6578.EXE" -acet:12 -acnt:0 "-adst:C:\USERS\DOCTORWEB\VIRUSTEST\WINLOCK+MBRLOCK(PASS-VIRMBR)\TROJAN.WINLOCK.6578.EXE" -adcn:0 -time:300            Пользователь: DoctorWeb-PC\DoctorWeb            Зона: Доверенные.            Статус: Разрешен.
    Line 484: 09.11.2013 23:22:33    Запуск известного приложения.            Процесс: C:\PROGRAM FILES\SNS SOFT\SAFE'N'SEC CLIENT\RUNASEX.EXE PID: 6048 Процесс родитель: SAFENSEC.EXE PPID: 1668            Командная строка: "C:\Program Files\SnS Soft\Safe'n'Sec Client\RunAsEx.exe" "V.I.P.O ®" "5985-F634CB12" 12 "C:\USERS\DOCTORWEB\VIRUSTEST\WINLOCK+MBRLOCK(PASS-VIRMBR)\TROJAN.WINLOCK.6578.EXE" C:\Users\DoctorWeb\VIRUSTEST\winlock+mbrlock(pass-virmbr)\Trojan.Winlock.6578.exe            Пользователь: DoctorWeb-PC\DoctorWeb            Зона: Доверенные.            Статус: Разрешен.
    Line 484: 09.11.2013 23:22:33    Запуск известного приложения.            Процесс: C:\PROGRAM FILES\SNS SOFT\SAFE'N'SEC CLIENT\RUNASEX.EXE PID: 6048 Процесс родитель: SAFENSEC.EXE PPID: 1668            Командная строка: "C:\Program Files\SnS Soft\Safe'n'Sec Client\RunAsEx.exe" "V.I.P.O ®" "5985-F634CB12" 12 "C:\USERS\DOCTORWEB\VIRUSTEST\WINLOCK+MBRLOCK(PASS-VIRMBR)\TROJAN.WINLOCK.6578.EXE" C:\Users\DoctorWeb\VIRUSTEST\winlock+mbrlock(pass-virmbr)\Trojan.Winlock.6578.exe            Пользователь: DoctorWeb-PC\DoctorWeb            Зона: Доверенные.            Статус: Разрешен.
    Line 488: 09.11.2013 23:22:36    Запуск известного приложения.            Процесс: C:\USERS\DOCTORWEB\VIRUSTEST\WINLOCK+MBRLOCK(PASS-VIRMBR)\TROJAN.WINLOCK.6578.EXE PID: 4384 Процесс родитель: USERINIT.EXE PPID: 3236            Командная строка: C:\Users\DoctorWeb\VIRUSTEST\winlock+mbrlock(pass-virmbr)\Trojan.Winlock.6578.exe            Пользователь: V.I.P.O ®            Зона: Доверенные.            Статус: Запрещен.
    Line 488: 09.11.2013 23:22:36    Запуск известного приложения.            Процесс: C:\USERS\DOCTORWEB\VIRUSTEST\WINLOCK+MBRLOCK(PASS-VIRMBR)\TROJAN.WINLOCK.6578.EXE PID: 4384 Процесс родитель: USERINIT.EXE PPID: 3236            Командная строка: C:\Users\DoctorWeb\VIRUSTEST\winlock+mbrlock(pass-virmbr)\Trojan.Winlock.6578.exe            Пользователь: V.I.P.O ®            Зона: Доверенные.            Статус: Запрещен.


__


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix, ну а какой эффект от Запуска в режиме установки и "Запретить"? 

Т.е. :
- "установка" пройдет? 
- запрет не пробьёт?


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Phoenix, ну а какой эффект от Запуска в режиме установки и "Запретить"?
> 
> Т.е. :
> - "установка" пройдет?
> - запрет не пробьёт?


По идее так и есть.. но. Вот в режиме установки заблокировал, после перевыхода его SnS заблокировал...




Код:



__
__
__



10.11.2013 1:24:18    Запуск известного приложения.
            Процесс: C:\PROGRAM FILES\SNS SOFT\SAFE'N'SEC CLIENT\SNSNOTIFY.EXE PID: 5088 Процесс родитель: SAFENSEC.EXE PPID: 1668
            Командная строка: "C:\Program Files\SnS Soft\Safe'n'Sec Client\snsnotify.exe" 3E46A0F9-99CF-4EB7-93E3-19F800EA3A2A
            Пользователь: DoctorWeb-PC\DoctorWeb
            Зона: Доверенные.
            Статус: Разрешен.
10.11.2013 1:24:18    Запуск известного приложения.
            Процесс: C:\USERS\DOCTORWEB\VIRUSTEST\WINLOCK+MBRLOCK(PASS-VIRMBR)\TROJAN.WINLOCK.55.EXE PID: 5956 Процесс родитель: SAFENSEC.EXE PPID: 1668
            Командная строка: "C:\Users\DoctorWeb\VIRUSTEST\winlock+mbrlock(pass-virmbr)\Trojan.Winlock.55.exe"
            Пользователь: Safe'n'Sec ®
            Зона: Доверенные.
            Статус: Разрешен.
10.11.2013 1:24:18    Запуск известного приложения.
            Процесс: C:\PROGRAM FILES\SNS SOFT\SAFE'N'SEC CLIENT\SNSNOTIFY.EXE PID: 4552 Процесс родитель: SAFENSEC.EXE PPID: 1668
            Командная строка: "C:\Program Files\SnS Soft\Safe'n'Sec Client\snsnotify.exe" 111697A0-8E61-42F5-B998-16AEE2680D2E
            Пользователь: DoctorWeb-PC\DoctorWeb
            Зона: Доверенные.
            Статус: Разрешен.
10.11.2013 1:24:18    Запуск известного приложения.
            Процесс: C:\USERS\DOCTORWEB\VIRUSTEST\WINLOCK+MBRLOCK(PASS-VIRMBR)\TROJAN.WINLOCK.55.EXE PID: 4320 Процесс родитель: EXPLORER.EXE PPID: 5568
            Командная строка: "C:\Users\DoctorWeb\VIRUSTEST\winlock+mbrlock(pass-virmbr)\Trojan.Winlock.55.exe"
            Пользователь: Safe'n'Sec ®
            Зона: Доверенные.
            Статус: Запрещен.


__

Вот в ограниченном не выходит у приложения.





...to be continued


----------



## akok

Сборки новой так и нет. Те кто участвовал в тестировании, вы призы получали?

Почти месяц прошел. Зело подозрительно, а по второй части вопроса. Призы выданы?


----------



## SNS-amigo

akok написал(а):


> а по второй части вопроса. Призы выданы?


Всё написано здесь:
*Премирование участников тестирования*

Ты был занят форумом, а я всё раздал ещё до "переезда". 
Думаю, что призы очень даже хорошие. 
Остальное, разумеется, по завершении тестирования.
Бету-версию как приз не подаришь.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Форум поддержки домашних пользователей продуктов SafenSoft на SafeZone (это здесь)

Личные контакты:
*SNS-amigo *(ежедневно)
*Охотник* (пару раз в неделю)


----------



## SNS-amigo

Служба технической поддержки SafenSoft полноценно функционирует также и в праздничные дни: круглосуточно, без перерывов и выходных.

Мы ценим наших клиентов и заботимся о том, чтобы все возникающие вопросы решались максимально оперативно.

Вы можете обратиться в службу технической поддержки корпоративных клиентов любым удобным способом:





по E-mail: support@safensoft.com




по телефону: +7 (495) 967-14-54




заполнив форму на сайте: Запрос в отдел технической поддержки корпоративных клиентов


----------



## SNS-amigo

Ценой усилий, сродни дедоморозовским, компании SafenSoft удалось подготовить к самому кануну Нового года новейшие эксклюзивнейшие дистрибутивы с годовыми ключами. Да не один, а сразу два!  3.8 и 3.9. Как и обещали. 

Их еще нет нигде и в первую очередь их получат наши самые активнейшие тестеры и помощники.
Антивирусный модуль, с учетом пожеланий тестеров, и исключительно для них будет совсем иным.

*Кирилл из SafenSoft* обещал все раздать сам, возможно даже в праздники.

*akoK
Koza Nozdri
machito
vgrnt
Phoenix
Cooc и Turok*
Как только после новогодних празднований у вас будет время и желание, то добро пожаловать в наш раздел!


----------



## akok

Поздравляю!

В чем отличие между версиями?


----------



## SNS-amigo

akok написал(а):


> В чем отличие между версиями?


Ну вот и узнаем.


----------



## Кирилл

SNS-amigo, а вин 8.1 новый релиз воспринимает?


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Отключаю один диск, подключаю другой и оттуда делаю на другой системе что хочу.


Несколько не удобно, но безопасно. Скорее всего так и сделаю. Мне пришлось удалять буквы дисков, что бы syswatch когда нибудь остановился 
А какие сейчас есть программы для отделения систем ? Раньше использовал от Paragon boot manager.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> а вин 8.1 новый релиз воспринимает?


Ответа пока не знаю. Сам ещё не ставил и собираю результаты работы с программами. 
Да и выходные пока.


Phoenix написал(а):


> для отделения систем


У меня удобно. Стоит трёхярусная этажерка: внизу стоят HDD-ки и один БП, на первой полке одна плата, к которой все что надо подключаю, на второй полке вторая плата, где еще есть порт IDE, выше другой БП и дисководы, разные провода, переходники. Всё это легко перемещается и комплектуется. Системник не нужен. Полки пластмассовые, ножки и остов пластиковые. Под платами тонкая подложка, зачастую идущая с платами в коробке. Если надо подключить внешнюю видеокарту, то легко подвинуть вправо и вставить. Даже для любого железячного теста удобно. Диски стоят рядом вертикально, изолированно друг от друга.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Получил новые данные, которые свёл в следующие сведения.

Версию 3.8 можно назвать финальной, там только будет другой сканер. Она для тех, кто будет уже не тестировать, а пользоваться. 
Версию 3.9 можно считать предфинальной бетой, *выпущенной только для наших тестеров*. Там могут остаться некоторые проблемы, например, на Windows 8.1, скорее всего, работать ещё не умеет (вот и проверите!), а на Windows 8.0 должна работать без проблем.


----------



## SafenSoft

Итак, товарищи, спасибо за ваш энтузиазм и разнообразные тестирования - нам они очень помогли, и ещё помогут в будущем, я уверен. Сейчас же настало время раздавать подарки. В конце концов, сегодня - Старый Новый год.

Специально для вас мы сделали две сборки персонального продукта - 3.8 со сканером от битдефендера, и 3.9 - тоже с битдефендером. Хочу отдельно отметить, что персоналки 3.9 в природе вообще не существует кроме как для вас - в этом есть как плюсы, так и минусы. Плюсы очевидны, вы - особенные. Минусы - тоже, в ней могут ещё сидеть какие-то баги, которые в первый раз проявятся именно у вас.

Просто киньте мне сюда в тему или в личку сообщение с тем, какие версии вы хотите, а я в ответ кину вам дистрибутивы и ключи на год. Через год, думаю, у нас уже будут новые версии, но если вы захотите продлить именно эти - не вопрос, сделаем. 

Отдельную благодарность хочется вынести следующим пользователям:

*akoK
Koza Nozdri
machito
vgrnt
Phoenix
Cooc
Turok*

Дистрибутивы лично вам хотелось бы передать лично в руки или хотя бы по почте - на фирменной флэшке. Флэшки очень красивые, приятные на ощупь, вмещают 8 гигабайт, а в случае опасности ими можно кидать во врагов. Если есть возможность и желание - приглашаем в наш офис, пообщаемся и покажем компанию изнутри.


----------



## akok

Очень приятно. Мне версию 3.9, спасибо.

А есть версии вообще без сканеров?




SafenSoft написал(а):


> покажем компанию изнутри.


Фотоотчеты нигде не публиковали?


----------



## akok

На волне* "Раздачи благодарностей*" посетил раздел сайта посвященный "Домашним пользователям" и возникло сразу несколько вопросов:

1. Какие сканеры будут интегрированы в новые версии?
2. Ценовая политика, сейчас это смесь между старым подходом и подвижками к бесплатности (популяризация среди рядового пользователя это ++). Собственно, какая политика ценообразования планируется?


----------



## Phoenix

SafenSoft написал(а):


> Дистрибутивы лично вам хотелось бы передать лично в руки или хотя бы по почте - на фирменной флэшке.


Спасибо. Мне тоже версию 3.9. Люблю новые технологии. Жаль не смогу к вам попасть. А что бы получить флэшку надо адрес в личку оставить ?


----------



## Кирилл

Спасибо!
Приятно)
Мне версию 3.9,если не затруднит.
Адрес скину в личку.

Очень рад что наши мнения были услышаны,спасибо за это.



akok написал(а):


> Фотоотчеты нигде не публиковали?


Хорошая идея!


----------



## SNS-amigo

akok написал(а):


> 1. Какие сканеры будут интегрированы в новые версии?


>>>


SafenSoft написал(а):


> Специально для вас мы сделали две сборки персонального продукта - 3.8 со сканером от битдефендера, и 3.9 - тоже с битдефендером.


Я не хотел раскрывать начинку.


----------



## akok

Ну а кроме битдефендера и F-Prot?


----------



## SNS-amigo

akok написал(а):


> Очень приятно.
> А есть версии вообще без сканеров?



@akok, Дык он же отключается одним нажатием. Или просто не используется. 



akok написал(а):


> Фотоотчеты нигде не публиковали?


Нигде. Эту пальму первенства отдаём участникам форума SafeZone!



akok написал(а):


> Мне версию 3.9, спасибо.





Phoenix написал(а):


> Мне тоже версию 3.9.





Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Мне версию 3.9,если не затруднит.



Ключи и дистрибутивы >>>


SafenSoft написал(а):


> Дистрибутивы лично вам хотелось бы передать лично в руки или хотя бы по почте - на фирменной флэшке. Флэшки очень красивые, приятные на ощупь, вмещают 8 гигабайт, а в случае опасности ими можно кидать во врагов. Если есть возможность и желание - приглашаем в наш офис, пообщаемся и покажем компанию изнутри.



*Потому отправьте почтовый адрес в ЛС* представителю SafenSoft.

После получения флешек, если потребуется, можете взять у меня дополнительный ключ для друзей или для себя лично.

Как я и писал ранее в теме "Открыто тестирование..." дистрибутив 3.8 финал, а 3.9 предфинал. Потому берите сразу две, не ошибётесь.


----------



## SNS-amigo

akok, Нет. Только BD.


----------



## akok

Ладно, давайте две. 



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Потому отправьте почтовый адрес в ЛС представителю SafenSoft.


Хорошо


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Как я и писал ранее в теме "Открыто тестирование..." дистрибутив 3.8 финал, а 3.9 предфинал. Потому берите сразу две, не ошибётесь.


Тогда две, обе, так даже интереснее сравнивать.


----------



## SafenSoft

1. В персоналки в ближайшее время планируется ставить только битдефендер. С другой стороны, новые персоналки в ближайшее время не планируется выпускать, разве что ограниченным тиражом - вот, для вас, например. А вот в корпоративных версиях сканеры иногда меняются. Оно и понятно, АВ-сканер у нас - совершенно не основа по, с технической точки зрения их можно менять как перчатки, вопрос только в договорённостях с ав-компаниями.
2. Очень надеюсь, что получится все дальнейшие персоналки выпускать бесплатно.


----------



## akok

win 8.1 х64


----------



## SafenSoft

Ох велл. А в режимах совместимости и прочего инсталлер запустить? Вряд ли, конечно, будет много толку, но просто интересно. Сам-то я свою 8 на планшете даже не трогал пока, 8.1 только на ферме криптовалют работает, там защита, кхм, не очень нужна.


----------



## Phoenix

win7x64 ОК.


----------



## akok

SafenSoft написал(а):


> там защита, кхм, не очень нужна.


У меня ничего и не стоит окромя MS, но хочу HIPS дабы не запустить случайно из карантинов. Да и на любую хитрую гайку найдут свой болт с левой резьбой.




SafenSoft написал(а):


> А в режимах совместимости и прочего инсталлер запустить?







Дальше аналогично.


----------



## Phoenix

CureIt вылетает с ошибкой 1722, рабочий стол блокируется - создать-изменить картинку для скрина не получается. Диспетчер задач не вызывается. При выходе из системы ПК выключчается. Только холодная перезагрузка. В отчётах ошибки. (win7x64)


Спойлер



19.01.2014 18:00:29 >>>>>>>>>> ERROR: WARNING: [NON-RETAIL WARNING]: AccessControl::Initialize() - default ACL is empty.

19.01.2014 18:30:25 >>>>>>>>>> ERROR: ERROR: ProcessEntity::UpdateTokenInfo - Unable to get process token.

19.01.2014 18:30:25 >>>>>>>>>> ERROR: ERROR: ProcessEntity::UpdateTokenInfo - Unable to get process token.

19.01.2014 18:30:28 >>>>>>>>>> ERROR: ERROR: ProcessEntity::UpdateTokenInfo - Unable to get process token.

19.01.2014 18:30:28 >>>>>>>>>> ERROR: ERROR: ProcessEntity::UpdateTokenInfo - Unable to get process token.

19.01.2014 18:30:28 >>>>>>>>>> ERROR: ERROR: ProcessEntity::UpdateTokenInfo - Unable to get process token.

19.01.2014 18:30:31 >>>>>>>>>> ERROR: ERROR: ProcessEntity::UpdateTokenInfo - Unable to get process token.

19.01.2014 18:31:09 >>>>>>>>>> ERROR: ERROR: ProcessEntity::UpdateTokenInfo - Unable to get process token.

19.01.2014 18:32:49 >>>>>>>>>> ERROR: Requesting information: reference failed
19.01.2014 18:32:49 >>>>>>>>>> ERROR: Requesting information: reference failed
19.01.2014 18:32:49 >>>>>>>>>> ERROR: Requesting information: reference failed
19.01.2014 18:32:49 >>>>>>>>>> ERROR: Requesting information: reference failed
19.01.2014 18:32:49 >>>>>>>>>> ERROR: Requesting information: reference failed
19.01.2014 18:32:49 >>>>>>>>>> ERROR: Requesting information: reference failed
19.01.2014 18:32:49 >>>>>>>>>> ERROR: Requesting information: reference failed
19.01.2014 18:32:49 >>>>>>>>>> ERROR: Requesting information: reference failed
19.01.2014 18:32:49 >>>>>>>>>> ERROR: Requesting information: reference failed
19.01.2014 18:32:49 >>>>>>>>>> ERROR: Requesting information: reference failed
19.01.2014 18:32:49 >>>>>>>>>> ERROR: Requesting information: reference failed
19.01.2014 18:32:49 >>>>>>>>>> ERROR: Requesting information: reference failed
19.01.2014 18:32:50 >>>>>>>>>> ERROR: Requesting information: reference failed
19.01.2014 18:32:50 >>>>>>>>>> ERROR: Requesting information: reference failed
19.01.2014 18:32:50 >>>>>>>>>> ERROR: Requesting information: reference failed
19.01.2014 18:32:50 >>>>>>>>>> ERROR: Requesting information: reference failed
19.01.2014 18:32:50 >>>>>>>>>> ERROR: Requesting information: reference failed
19.01.2014 18:32:50 >>>>>>>>>> ERROR: Requesting information: reference failed
19.01.2014 18:32:51 >>>>>>>>>> ERROR: Requesting information: reference failed
19.01.2014 18:32:51 >>>>>>>>>> ERROR: Requesting information: reference failed
19.01.2014 18:32:51 >>>>>>>>>> ERROR: Requesting information: reference failed
19.01.2014 18:38:24 >>>>>>>>>> ERROR: ERROR: ProcessEntity::UpdateTokenInfo - Unable to get process token.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Зачем нужен был CureIt, если есть свой сканер внутри, не спрашиваю... Недоумеваю молча.

Что за кем ставилось? Настройки по умолчанию или что-то менялось?
Система установлена начисто или после других экспериментов, твиков, хаков?
Делалась ли проработка инцидента с добавлением кюреит в доверенные?
Какой кюреит брался? С сайта DrWeb или из вашей подписи?


----------



## Кирилл

Phoenix написал(а):


> CureIt вылетает с ошибкой 1722,


Скорее всего надо было обновить профиль и добавить исключения.
курейт тоже блокирует рабочий стол,а сисвач видимо заблокировал курейт...


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Зачем нужен был CureIt, если есть свой сканер внутри, не спрашиваю... Недоумеваю молча.
> Что за кем ставилось? Настройки по умолчанию или что-то менялось?
> Система установлена начисто или после других экспериментов, твиков, хаков?
> Делалась ли проработка инцидента с добавлением кюреит в доверенные?
> Какой кюреит брался? С сайта DrWeb или из вашей подписи?


Как это зачем ? Ранее тесты с совместной установкой антивирусов были, а тут портабельный сканер. И со своей сборки и отдельно. CureIt же не модифицировался.. Так же не запускался dwsysinfo с ошибкой с миносовым значением.




Код:



__
__
__



Этап проблемы 19: (19.01.2014 19:08:07) Пользователь щелкнул "C:\Users\..\procexp64.exe Ошибка файловой системы (-1073741819). (текст)" левой кнопкой мыши в "C:\Users\..\procexp64.exe"


__

Перед постом восстановил настройки на умолчание. Профиль обновлял перед тестом.



Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> курейт тоже блокирует рабочий стол,а сисвач видимо заблокировал курейт...


Сейчас Куреит не блокирует рабочий стол, эту фишку убрали.


----------



## SNS-amigo

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Что за кем ставилось? Настройки по умолчанию или что-то менялось?
> Система установлена начисто или после других экспериментов, твиков, хаков?
> Делалась ли проработка инцидента с добавлением кюреит в доверенные?
> Какой кюреит брался? С сайта DrWeb или из вашей подписи?



???

Как мне воспроизводить ситуацию?


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Как мне воспроизводить ситуацию?


Просто запустите Кьюрит. (или у вас нет проблем с ним ?) Кьюрит и лицензионный запускал с таким же результатом.(он собирается по ключевому файлу).



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Какой кюреит брался? С сайта DrWeb или из вашей подписи?


Моя сборка скачивает кьюрит, потом можно запустить уже скачанный, но дело не в сроке давности.


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Делалась ли проработка инцидента с добавлением кюреит в доверенные?


Без проработки он бы и не запустился. Хотя файл с цифровой подписью.. странно почему такая реакция.


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Что за кем ставилось? Настройки по умолчанию или что-то менялось?
> Система установлена начисто или после других экспериментов, твиков, хаков?


Стояла 3.8 до этого. Но опять же профиль сделал, системного диска.


----------



## regist

хм,


Phoenix написал(а):


> win7x64


Phoenix, походите по ссылкам Doctor Web cureit ошибка 1722 я так понимаю глючную сборку CureIt собрали и это косяк вебовцев, а SafenSoft тут вообще не причём.


----------



## Phoenix

regist написал(а):


> хм,
> Phoenix, походите по ссылкам Doctor Web cureit ошибка 1722 я так понимаю глючную сборку CureIt собрали и это косяк вебовцев, а SafenSoft тут вообще не причём.


Да в курсе. Но ведь сисвотч на этом застревает. Поставлю читую систему проверю ещё. Вообще именно в таких не стандартых случаях и выявляются проблемки.
Вот только собрал профиль и вышла ошибка


----------



## SNS-amigo

Могу проверить только на Win7 x86. Других под рукой нет.
На SW 3.8 с AV_FP + CureIt новейший — проверил. Всё ОК.
НА SW 3.8 с AV_BD + CureIt новейший — проверил. Всё ОК.
По умолчанию и в режиме ГРИ.

Завтра с SW 3.9 буду проверять.
Phoenix, для таких программ, как CureIt и пр. лечилки, желательно сначала включать в SW Глобальный режим инсталляции (ГРИ), а потом уже их запускать на выполнение. Об этом уже говорилось ранее в прошлом году.


----------



## Phoenix

В ГРИ повторилось то же самое на х64. Нет, по отдельности (курейт и сисвотч) всё работает и хорошо работает.
Сегодня на чистой х86 буду проверять. Кстати не сказал, что при отключенной защите и даже выходе модулей SysWatch проверял сначала.
Просто проблема в том, что всё виснет и блокируется - мышь работает и меню Пуск, браузер работает но ничего запустить уже не получается. После перезагрузки всё нормализуется. В принципе для песочницы это нормально наверное ? Но вот почему Курейт в песочницу попадает ???


----------



## SNS-amigo

Я уже все проверил. У вас в системе win7x64 какой-то глюк.
Версия 3.8 пропускает кюрилку как в режиме РГИ (без экранов блокировки), так и в обычном (с двумя экранами, где выбирается запуск в режиме установки).

Версия 3.9 имеет дополнительный защитный функционал, который молча прерывает установку и запуск программ, которым нужен монопольный допуск и повышение прав в системе. Может я не так выразился, но суть такова.
Потому запуск кюрилки нужно однозначно производить *после включения РГИ*.

Скриншот-лист



 


 


 


 




Я обнаружил несколько различий в программе 3.9.
Одно из них таково.





Т.е. теперь ЦОБ Windows признаёт SNS SW как защитный продукт для Windows, и после установки *красный крестик на флажке ЦОБа исчезает* почти сразу. На скриншоте прошло 15 минут, но это просто я не догадался сделать сравнительный снимок сразу. Был занят снятием других скриншотов и загрузкой кюрилки, да и отходил за чаем. На самом деле крестик исчезает почти сразу после установки SW. И в финальной версии 3.8, и в испытуемой 3.9.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Приглашаем наших активных тестеров присоединиться в новому тестированию версии 3.9 и более новой сборки, когда она выйдет.

Исправлены ошибки и учтены некоторые замечания из предыдущей беты.
Добавлен функционал и некоторые дополнительные опции.

Активируйте продукт полученным от SNS-amigo или SafenSoft ключом.
Русское руководство также входит в дистрибутив, или скачайте новое.
Тестировать можно на машине с любой из действующих ОС Windows 7, 8, 8.1
Просим всех желающих по возможности протестировать и описать свои результаты:

- позитивные с указанием точной версии ОС, разрядности и т.д. и т.п.;
- негативные с подробным описанием проблемы, скриншотами и замечаниями.

Можно создавать новую, собственную тему в этом разделе. Если будет общая проблема, я их потом склею, а по разным проблемам разработчики будут разбираться отдельно.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Это тестирование могло начаться уже в декабре, все было подготовлено, но мы решили так — пусть люди отдыхают, встречают праздники, отгуливают каникулы, а потом отдохнувшими приступят к любимому занятию — поиску багов и совершенствованию защиты. 

Ну и мне тоже, разумеется, нужен был отдых... 

Ключи и дистрибутив вы можете получить у меня, через систему личных сообщений, которая тут называются Переписка.

Полученный ключ будет иметь ограниченный срок действия, который, кстати, начался еще в декабре.
Потому его срок действия чуть меньше года. Вот как будет выглядеть число оставшихся дней до и после активации.


----------



## Кирилл

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> но 8.1 еще нет.


Печалька)))


----------



## Phoenix

Нашёл причину и виновника - это RecIt. Удалил, подчистил и теперь кюрит нормально работает.  Даже в обычном режиме (не режиме глобальной установки).


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Зачем нужен был CureIt, если есть свой сканер внутри, не спрашиваю... Недоумеваю молча.





Спойлер



ОТЧЕТ О ПРОВЕРКЕ
================

Типы файлов: Только исполняемые файлы
Область проверки: C:\Windows\temp
Реакция на угрозу: Выбор действия автоматически


Результаты проверки
===================
20.01.2014 20:55:24 Начало проверки
20.01.2014 20:55:24 Проверка запущена с правами системной учетной записи
20.01.2014 20:55:39 Подключение ядра BitDefender выполнено успешно (7.52730/2014-01-18 09:37)
20.01.2014 20:55:39 Окончание проверки

Проверено объектов: 1
Обнаружено угроз: 0
Обезврежено угроз: 0
Embedded certificates: 0
Catalog certificates: 0





Спойлер



ОТЧЕТ О ПРОВЕРКЕ
================

Типы файлов: Все файлы
Область проверки: C:\Windows\temp
C:\Users\SNS\Videos\Installbez.7z
Реакция на угрозу: Запрос действия


Результаты проверки
===================
20.01.2014 21:01:43 Начало проверки
20.01.2014 21:01:43 Проверка запущена с правами системной учетной записи
20.01.2014 21:01:49 Подключение ядра BitDefender выполнено успешно (7.52773/2014-01-20 09:26)
20.01.2014 21:01:49 Окончание проверки

Проверено объектов: 24
Обнаружено угроз: 0
Обезврежено угроз: 0
Embedded certificates: 0
Catalog certificates: 0


>>>C:\Windows\TEMP\Installbez.exe\data004 is BINARYRES container
C:\Windows\TEMP\Installbez.exe\data005 - *infected with BackDoor.Cybergate.1*
C:\Users\SNS\AppData\Local\Temp\3E447E07-BCA3E68C-F6127851-1E240736\haq45ib5.key - Ok
>>>C:\Windows\TEMP\Installbez.exe\data006 is BINARYRES container
C:\Windows\TEMP\Installbez.exe - infected container
---------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Start curing
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
C:\Windows\TEMP\Installbez.exe - quarantined


----------



## SNS-amigo

Я не совсем понял откуда отчет с *infected with BackDoor.Cybergate.1 *и скриншот. 

Из кюрилки или от сканера BD?
И отчет на VirusTotal бы еще приложить.


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Я не совсем понял откуда отчет с infected with BackDoor.Cybergate.1 и скриншот.


Скрин от проблемной программы RecIt есть на этом сайте. По отчётам всё и так понятно.. Не все антивирусы всё детектируют, тем более иностранные в России.
*Вчерашний Результат virustotal - BackDoor.Cybergate.1
Вот сегодня уже другое дело!*7zip формат не понимает.




Код:



__
__
__



ОТЧЕТ О ПРОВЕРКЕ
================
Типы файлов:    Все файлы
Область проверки:    C:\Users\ZX\Music\Installbez.zip
            C:\Users\ZX\Music\Installbez.7z
            C:\Users\ZX\Music\Installbez.exe
Реакция на угрозу:    Выбор действия автоматически
Результаты проверки
===================
21.01.2014 16:58:26    Начало проверки
21.01.2014 16:58:26    Проверка запущена с правами системной учетной записи
21.01.2014 16:58:32    Подключение ядра BitDefender выполнено успешно (7.52794/2014-01-21 09:26)
21.01.2014 16:58:41    C:\Users\ZX\Music\Installbez.zip    Зараженный    Trojan.Generic.10391597    Вылечен
21.01.2014 16:58:46    C:\Users\ZX\Music\Installbez.exe    Зараженный    Trojan.Generic.10391597    Вылечен
21.01.2014 16:58:46    Окончание проверки

Проверено объектов:    3
Обнаружено угроз:    2
Обезврежено угроз:    2
Embedded certificates:    0
Catalog certificates:    0


__


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix написал(а):


> Вчерашний Результат virustotal - BackDoor.Cybergate.1
> Вот сегодня уже другое дело!


Они одинаковые!!! 

Phoenix,


Phoenix написал(а):


> RecIt


Это этот? 



Phoenix написал(а):


> 7zip формат не понимает


Это BitDefender.  


Phoenix написал(а):


> C:\Windows\TEMP\Installbez.exe


Как-нибудь кинь мне этого "типа" - для опытов и очного знакомства.


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Они одинаковые!!!


Хоть фотографируй.. обновляют старые ссылки после рескана..



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Это BitDefender.


Вот BitDefender free понимает.




Код:



__
__
__



2014/01/21 17:34:42 CContScanPlugin.cpp [InternalAddTask] On Demand task added: FirstFile:C:\Users\ZX\Music\Installbez.7z  7fc20000-e887-4f55-24a0-b1b48021e087 errCode:0(0x0)
2014/01/21 17:34:42 CContScanPlugin.cpp [StartNextOnDemand] Start/Resume onDemand scan
2014/01/21 17:34:44 ScanInstance.cpp [ScanInstance::StaticScanCallback2] Scan Callback 2: c:\Users\ZX\Music\installbez.7z=> status:3 threatType 0
2014/01/21 17:34:44 QuarAlImpl.cpp [CGzQuar::QuarFile] Quar file: c:\Users\ZX\Music\installbez.7z
2014/01/21 17:34:44 ExcludeSpImpl.cpp [CGzExclude::RemoveEntry] Entry 0xe469caa0  - 0x6b64  removed
2014/01/21 17:34:44 ScanInstance.cpp [ScanInstance::StaticScanCallback2] Quar: c:\Users\ZX\Music\installbez.7z


__




 
Интересует - опция предварительная инициализация сканера. В хелпе не нашлёл кроме ->




Код:



__
__
__



Установите флажок Предварительная инициализация сканера, если требуется инициализация
антивирусного движка при каждом запуске сканирования.


__

Лучше установить наверное, если часто используется сканирование движком ?

Опция восстановить в Установка-Удаление программ, работает !  Быстро восстановил агента - не хотел запускаться после выключения.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix написал(а):


> BackDoor.Cybergate.1


Еще несколько детектов добавилось.


Phoenix написал(а):


> BitDefender free понимает


Разница в способам реализации сканера.
Насчет прединициализации не знаю. Он же и так инициализируется.


----------



## Phoenix

А вот ещё непонятка. Пишет вылечен, а файл на месте и хеш не изменён. https://www.virustotal.com/ru/file/...06484cbd81cde56297070d67/analysis/1390505202/


Спойлер



ОТЧЕТ О ПРОВЕРКЕ
================
Типы файлов: Все файлы
Область проверки: C:\Users\ZX\Documents\my naked video sex on cam______________________________________________________________________________.exe
C:\Users\ZX\Documents\services
Реакция на угрозу: Выбор действия автоматически

Результаты проверки
===================
23.01.2014 23:23:16 Начало проверки
23.01.2014 23:23:16 Проверка запущена с правами системной учетной записи
23.01.2014 23:23:35 Подключение ядра BitDefender выполнено успешно (7.52794/2014-01-21 09:26)
23.01.2014 23:23:51 C:\Users\ZX\Documents\my naked video sex on cam______________________________________________________________________________.exe Зараженный Trojan.Generic.8960555 Вылечен
23.01.2014 23:23:51 Окончание проверки

Проверено объектов: 2
Обнаружено угроз: 1
Обезврежено угроз: 1
Embedded certificates: 0
Catalog certificates: 0


----------



## vgrnt

Спасибо. Хотелось бы пощупать версию 3.9. Извиняюсь за поздний постинг сообщения - болел.

Добавлено:
Давайте обе версии


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix, я не особо разбираюсь в принципах лечения BitDefender'а. 
Может он - сканер BD - хочет довершить лечение после перезагрузки.


----------



## SNS-amigo

vgrnt, напиши сначала в ЛС *SafenSoft*


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Ключи и дистрибутивы >>>
> *SafenSoft* сказал(а): ↑
> Дистрибутивы лично вам хотелось бы передать лично в руки или хотя бы по почте - на фирменной флэшке. Флэшки очень красивые, приятные на ощупь, вмещают 8 гигабайт, а в случае опасности ими можно кидать во врагов. Если есть возможность и желание - приглашаем в наш офис, пообщаемся и покажем компанию изнутри.
> 
> Потому отправьте почтовый адрес в ЛС представителю SafenSoft.
> После получения флешек, если потребуется, можете взять у меня дополнительный ключ для друзей или для себя лично.


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Может он - сканер BD - хочет довершить лечение после перезагрузки.


Тоже так подумал и переименовал его - никто не был против


----------



## Arbitr

эххх поставить ради такого винду шоль))))


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Игры (по алфавиту):

*Battlefield™ 2142
F.E.A.R.
S.K.I.L.L. - Special Force 2
Stalker Online BETA
Starship Troopers
Warface
WarThunder
World of Tanks
*
Установка, запуск, ход игры. Полная совместимость, работа без сбоев.

База:
Windows 7 НВ x86
SafenSoft SW, версия 3.8.69.1599


----------



## akok

Получил флешку. Флешка красивая и тяжелая, можно метать в супостатов



Еще и светится


----------



## SNS-amigo

А вес какой?


----------



## Arbitr

а я могу стишок прочитать.. мне флешку дадите??))


----------



## akok

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> А вес какой?


 умеешь задавать неудобные вопросы, но у меня на кухне весы есть => 51gА где такие флешки заказали?


----------



## SafenSoft

Arbitr написал(а):


> а я могу стишок прочитать.. мне флешку дадите??))



А вы в следующем тестировании примите участие - и Родина вас не забудет! 



akok написал(а):


> умеешь задавать неудобные вопросы, но у меня на кухне весы есть => 51gА где такие флешки заказали?



Точно уже не помню, но приду домой - покопаюсь в архивах. Флэшки действительно отличные, в стеклянную часть можно что-нибудь в тридэ поставить при заказе (у нас там логотип с названием, да), цвета разные бывают, в общем, красота. Кину контакты в личку через пару дней, думаю.


----------



## Phoenix

Вот и мне доставили


----------



## shestale

Прям USB фонарик)))


----------



## Кирилл

На день рождения привезли)))


----------



## SNS-amigo

akok написал(а):


> А где такие флешки заказали?


Спецзаказ у оборонки.


----------



## akok

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Спецзаказ у оборонки.


АНБ по русски?


----------



## SNS-amigo

akok, 
Нет, я имел ввиду совсем другое.


----------



## Arbitr

SafenSoft написал(а):


> А вы в следующем тестировании примите участие - и Родина вас не забудет!


всенеприменно))) а когда оно будет?)


----------



## SNS-amigo

Arbitr, *оно уже идет*.


----------



## Кирилл

Возвращаемся по второму кругу:
Если пользователь пропустил указание ставить ПО на чистую ОС или не имел понятия о том что в ОС кто то водится то имеем проблемку.
Образ диска создается автоматически после установки.
Надо бы сначала обновление и проверку делать.
И предупреждать о том что нужно сделать перед созданием образа...


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Надо бы сначала обновление и проверку делать.
> И предупреждать о том что нужно сделать перед созданием образа...


Помним. Думаю, что в рамках 3.хх версии это уже не будет реализовано.

Проверку на вирусы? Это не антивирус. И куда торопиться? Значок в трее анимируется, при наведении на него курсора выдается информация.
Смену языка приблизили, она есть разу в контекстном меню, и кликать не надо далеко.

Или кто-то собирается лечить зараженную систему? А он сдал экзамен на доктора хотя бы в теории? Теория - это справка, прочитать и осилить которую может любой школьник. Нет, тогда так лечить "больного" - только портить (калечить). Даже утюгом не пользуются, не прочитав инструкцию, на велосипед не садятся, не проверив оснащение и не подкачав шины.

Если ставишь продукт на чистую систему, то сам строишь свою линию обороны, преодолеть которую зловредам довольно сложно даже при настройках по умолчанию. Тут работает и теория, и практика, и справка.

Ставить на загаженную программным мусором, измождённую экспериментами и чередой антивирусов систему любой новый защитный продукт — себя не уважать, свой труд и время. Эти "тестеры-трудяги" сразу пролетают.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Norton Internet Security 2014, 21.1.1.7 и SafenSoft SysWatch 3.9*

Тестирование совместной работы Norton Internet Security 2014 (сборка 21.1.1.7) и SafenSoft SysWatch (сборка 3.9.17.2364) с интегрированным антивирусным сканером BitDefender.




 

1. Загрузка и установка SafenSoft SysWatch, версии 3.9. Проверка обновления. Обновление антивирусных баз и программных модулей по умолчанию имеет ручной режим, загрузка — с сайта SafenSoft.




 


 


 




2. Загрузка и установка Norton Internet Security 2014, версии 21. Запуск инсталлятора от имени администратора. Активация онлайн. Алертов SNS SW на установку модулей антивируса никаких не было.

3. Загрузка необходимых обновлений и автоматическая настройка Norton Internet Security 2014. Алертов SNS SW на работу модулей и сервисов антивируса не было.

4. Выполнение Norton Internet Security быстрого сканирования системы в автоматическом режиме. Алертов SNS SW не было.

5. Загрузка необходимых обновлений и автоматическая настройка SafenSoft SysWatch. Алертов Norton Internet Security не было.

6. Перезагрузка системы вручную. После загрузки системы алертов Norton Internet Security на присутствие в системе SNS SW не было. Алертов SNS SW на присутствие в системе Norton Internet Security также не было. Значки обоих в трее появились без задержек.

7. Выключение ПК. Включение. Загрузка системы без каких-либо нареканий или замедлений в работе. Алертов SNS SW и Norton Internet Security друг на друга не наблюдалось.

8. Совместная работа в течение нескольких дней. Обновления, проверки, работа в интернете — без проблем.


*Описание скриншотов с результатами тестирования.*

1. Установленный и активированный NIS 2014 первым делом производит загрузку необходимых обновлений. ЦОБ Windows реагирует на данный момент и сигнализирует, что "приложение Norton Internet Security нуждается в обновлении". Скриншот nis_1.

2. Через несколько минут NIS 2014 загрузил и установил все актуальные обновления. ЦОБ Windows реагирует на данный момент и информирует о том, что "безопасность компьютера в порядке" и "проблем в безопасности не обнаружено". Скриншот nis_2.

3. Далее NIS 2014, согласно своим правилам, производит быстрое сканирование системы. Скриншот nis_3.

4. Далее NIS 2014 произвел все необходимые операции (это называется Исправление"). Скриншоты nis_4, nis_5, nis_6.

5. Демонстрация версий обоих продуктов. Скриншот nis_7.

6. Демонстрация в окне браузера IE 11 страницы форума SafenSoft. Скриншот nis_8.

7. Демонстрация совместной работы SNS SW 3.9 и NIS 2014 по истечении нескольких дней. Norton Toolbar работает, AdBlock режет рекламу. Нареканий или замедлений в работе не наблюдалось. Скриншот nis_9.


----------



## SNS-amigo

ОС: Windows 7 x32
Вывод: Norton Internet Security 2014 (21) полностью совместим с SafenSoft SysWatch 3.9
Оценка совместной работы по пятибальной системе: 5.

Желающие могут протестировать продукты на ОС Windows 7 x64 или Windows 8 любой разрядности.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Установка и автоматическая настройка*

1. Загрузка дистрибутива с официального сайта rus.safensoft.com.
2. Установка в учетке с правами администратора (Windows 7-8).
3. Автоматическая настройка (обновление, создание профиля).
4. Наблюдение за всплывающими оповещениями в системном трее.
5. Анимация значка говорит о подготовке системы к защите.
6. По окончании автоматической настройки выйдет оповещение.


----------



## SNS-amigo

При установке важно следовать *Инструкции*.

Все оповещения о начале автоматической настройки (обновления и создания профиля) и её окончании кратковременно выводятся над системным треем. Проверено много раз на разных системах.
Если у вас их нет, значит, вами допущен самовольный твик системы или отключены оповещения программы.
В таком случае *включите оповещения снова* или следите за анимацией значка. Его скины описаны в Справке.


----------



## SNS-amigo

В список совместимого ПО выше добавлены:







Архиватор* Bandizip* - один из лучших архиваторов современности, мультиязычен, бесплатен, всеформатен, прост в использовании, легок в работе, имеет встроенный просмотрщик файлов различных типов, многозадачен даже в простом извлечении файлов. Сторонняя реклама и файловая приблуда в данный момент отсутствует. Пора помахать ручкой платному WinRar'у.
Страна разработки и домена: Южная Корея.
Официальная страница: http://www.bandisoft.com/bandizip/

Браузер *SlimBoat*, младший брат и приемник браузера SlimBrowser от FlashPeak Inc. Мультиязычен, быстрый, легконастраеваемый. Имеет одновременно оригинальный и расширенный набор функций, включая встроенный блокировщик всплывающих окон и рекламы, мастер сохранения паролей и заполнения форм, загрузчик, переводчик и мн. др. Имеются версии для x32 и x64-битных систем. Определяются автоматически при запросе на загрузку с оф. сайта.
Страна разработки и домена: США
Официальные страницы:
http://www.slimboat.com/en и http://www.slimboat.com/ru


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> При установке важно следовать Инструкции.







Код:



__
__
__



1. Загрузка дистрибутива с официального сайта safensoft.ru.
2. Установка. Запуск от имени администратора (Windows 7-8).
3. Автоматическая настройка (обновление, создание профиля).
4. Наблюдение за всплывающими оповещениями в системном трее.
5. Анимация значка говорит о подготовке системы к защите.
6. По окончании автоматической настройки выйдет оповещение.


__

По №2 - Заметил, что установщик MSI не использует права или их получение определяется в конфигурации установщика.
В контекстном меню не доступен пункт От Администратора. Только Установить, Исправить, Удалить. (win8pro, впрочем это от системы не зависит). 
http://www.outsidethebox.ms/14004


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix написал(а):


> что установщик MSI


Да, это особенности обработки файлов MSI самой ОС Windows.
Финальный файл инсталлятора традиционно имеет EXE-формат.
"Имя администратора" также нужно, чтобы разграничить установку в разных учетных записях. Т.е. запускать инсталлятор в ограниченной или "детской" учетной записи не имеет смысла. А такие случаи среди наших пользователей уже были.


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> "Имя администратора" также нужно, чтобы разграничить установку в разных учетных записях. Т.е. запускать инсталлятор в ограниченной или "детской" учетной записи не имеет смысла. А такие случаи среди наших пользователей уже были.


По идее права должны быть запрошены с помощью манифеста и будет запрошен пароль администратора, если учётка ограниченная. Разве нет ?
И такой ещё вопрос - Как будет вести себя программа при включенном и отключенном UAC. То есть установка с UAC и без. (ну и дальнейшее использование).


----------



## Phoenix

Вы будете ругаться...




И всё таки установился (win8.0pro-x64) в режиме глобальной установки.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix написал(а):


> То есть установка с UAC и без. (ну и дальнейшее использование).


В XP еще не было UAC, потому вероятно ей пофиг.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix написал(а):


> Вы будете ругаться...


 Реакция на загрузчик Нортона.
Перешлите отчёт для того времени Кириллу SafenSoft или по email с оригинальным скриншотом.

*Прямые ссылки на самые последние русские версии Norton 21.1.1.7*
Norton 360 (64,5 Мб) - http://buy-download.norton.com/downloads/2014/21.1.1/N360/RU/N360-UpgradeESDND-21.1.1-RU.exe
NIS (57,3 Мб) - http://buy-download.norton.com/downloads/2014/21.1.1/NISNAV/RU/NIS-UpgradeESDND-21.1.1-RU.exe
NAV (70,5 Мб) - http://buy-download.norton.com/downloads/2014/21.1.1/NISNAV/RU/NAV-UpgradeESDND-21.1.1-RU.exe

Версии без баз, облегченный вариант.
Тест-ключи, если надо, дам в ЛС.

Ради моего интереса. Для чего потребовался такой изысканный способ загрузки NIS? 
Если всегда можно скачать Norton по прямой ссылке на оф. сайте. Он, конечно же, нужен и должен быть в базе легитимных приложений, но всё-таки, почему?


----------



## Phoenix

Если присмотреться, то это личный кабинет Нортона (купил за 310р. скидка -80% )
Два процесса так и будут ? (от системы и юзера)


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix написал(а):


> это личный кабинет Нортона (купил за 310р. скидка -80% )


Понятно. Сам регулярно с такой скидкой покупаю для клиентов, но через "личный кабинет", вернее Norton Account и менеджер даются прямые ссылки.


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Понятно. Сам регулярно с такой скидкой покупаю для клиентов, но через "личный кабинет", вернее Norton Account и менеджер даются прямые ссылки.


Первый раз дали установщик. Не нашёл на диске(дисках), зашёл в аккаунт и по кнопке *загрузить* выдали загрузчик.
Значки Нортона в трее 2 штуки и в процессах.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix написал(а):


> и по кнопке загрузить выдали загрузчик.


Понятно, там должны быть ссылка с загрузчиком и прямая ссылка.
С загрузчиком стандартная процедура, но нередко на ней люди спотыкаются.

@Phoenix, скриншоты лучше через savepic.ru заливать.

Два значка Нортона, это нормально. Так бывает и на XP и в 7-ке и 8-ке.
Наш продукт тут ни при чем. . 
Должно нормализоваться после перезагрузки системы. Но я, конечно, могу дать инструкцию по очистке памяти.


----------



## Phoenix

Про значки Нортона. (просто это уже вторая установка с таким эффектом).
Система установлена на VHD.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix написал(а):


> Система установлена на VHD.


Ладно хоть не на VHS. 
Про Нортон ответил выше. Это встречалось и ранее, и есть и сейчас.


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Два значка Нортона, это нормально. Так бывает и на XP и в 7-ке и 8-ке.
> Наш продукт тут ни при чем. .
> Должно нормализоваться после перезагрузки системы. Но я, конечно, могу дать инструкцию по очистке памяти.


Не откажусь от инструкции. А вообще даже прикольно  один показывает ОК, другой алерт.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix, и что ждешь?
Кнопка "Исправить" - не указ? 

Моя инструкция и ручной фикс в данном случае не нужны. Пусть 8-ка сама справляется.

Если ты качал и устанавливал программу Нортон через загрузчик, то 2 значка в начале работы нередки и это нормально.
Обновление, сканирование, перезагрузка, если потребуется.
Далее ручной запуск LiveUpdate. Применение (в Win7-8).
*Останется только один*. 

Для сведения, у Нортона LiveUpdate - это НЕ банальное обновление антивирусных баз и программных модулей, как у всех других антивирусных программ. Объяснять долго и не в тему. Всё это можно прочитать самому, если не лениться пользоваться пунктами "Справка", что есть в каждом окне, или в лицензионном соглашении на сайте Symantec.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix, ну как сегодня?
Значок нормализовался?


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Phoenix, ну как сегодня?
> Значок нормализовался?


Да, нужна была перезагрузка. Нормализовалось теперь.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix,
На скриншоте вижу Яндекс-диск, Хром с собачкой, Кубик, Звонок и какой-то Мониторчик.
Если с Я-диском понятно, а что это за собачка, кубик, звонок и мониторчик?

Вашу личную информацию в первом скриншоте затер.


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> а что это за собачка, кубик, звонок и мониторчик?


chrome://settings/createProfile - тут собачка.. 
кубик - это классная вещь - JumpReg
мониторчик - это диспетчер задач восьмёрочный 
звоночек - оповещения гугл (не знаю как ставится )





А тут интересует что ?  (это другая система).


----------



## SNS-amigo

Прошу сообщать также:

- о тех программах, установка/запуск/работа которых невозможны, т.к. блокируются SysWatch;
- о тех программах, установка/запуск/работа которых возможны только в режиме глобальной установки.

Эти программы должны быть выпущены не ранее 2012-го года, а лучше даже более новые.

Будем изучать все подобные случаи.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Понятно. Оповещения см. *тут*.

Интересуют только те программы (не плагины!), которые стоят в системе с SNS и успешно работают или не работают и блокируются.

Писать лучше в указанных выше по ссылкам темах. Желательно списком.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Тот, кто следит за развитием нашего продукта и ходом тестирования, то наверняка помнит, что любые обновления, которые выпускает Microsoft для своих операционных систем преимещественно совместимы с защитой SafenSoft. Это проверено нами и рядом наших тестеров.

Что XP Mode из себя представляет можно узнать в теме "Windows XP Mode. Виртуальная машина от Microsoft"

Наша задача — *проследить за процессом и выявить возможные проблемы* в работе системы, защищаемой SafenSoft Syswatch, а также проверить как принимает виртуальная ОС новый дистрибутив SafenSoft.

Согласно теме "Windows XP Mode. Виртуальная машина от Microsoft" были использованы настройки по умолчанию.
Пройдя предварительную проверку подлинности, мы получили данный инструментарий для установки и тестирования.

Желающие могут скачать его самостоятельно =>
*Microsoft Windows Virtual XP Software Mode* (папка с выбором файлов)
Ссылка для загрузки: https://mega.co.nz/#F!lcUSgbxa!EH09ey6WId4ocf9iAkCldw




 




Дистрибутив и обновления для Windows 7 (для систем с SP1 и без) размещены мной на одном из самых современных и защищенных хранилищ - MEGA, которым пользуюсь со дня его создания. Рекомендую. Русский язык выбирается в настройках: Menu -> Language -> Русский - Save. Выбор операций загрузки — в контекстном меню (ПКМ).

Размещенный дистрибутив можно скачать как целиком, в том числе как zip-архив, так и отдельными файлами, что сэкономит время и трафик.
Проверка на целость проведена - ошибок не найдено.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Начало и завершение установки
*



 





*Параметры виртуальной системы*


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Установка SafenSoft SysWatch в XP Mode*




 


 




*Некоторые моменты установки
*



 


 




Несмотря на всего лишь 512 Мб выделенной под XP Mode памяти, обновление и создание профиля в виртуальной системе заняли совсем немного времени. И это при довольно слабой скорости моего adsl-модема, двух компьютерах на линии и полном наборе обновлений в SNS и BD, вышедшем буквально на днях.


----------



## SNS-amigo

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Предлагается:
> 1. Сделать чёткое Автоопределение языка локализации пользователя.
> 2. Добавить в контексное меню Проводника опцию "Проверить на вирусы" + добавить чекбокс "Интегрировать проверку в контекстное меню Проводника".
> 3. Сделать опцию "Создания Профиля системы" (Автоматической настройки) видимой не только на анимированном значке в трее. Раньше так и было, а сейчас пока по значку не кликнешь, не увидишь, как он создаётся и создаётся ли вообще.
> 4. Более четко разграничить создание Профиля для системного и несистемного диска перед запуском его создания. Для тех, кто ставит программу на действующую систему нужно предоставить выбор. Тогда профилирование пройдет быстрее.
> 5. Добавить краткое объяснение необходимости процедуры автоматической настройки системы (создания Профиля) с необходимостью получить согласие пользователя или отменить установку.
> 6. Рассмотреть возможность интеграции сканера от ЛК/Dr.Web/BitDefender в один из домашних продуктов. В России и СНГ, и тут в SZ гораздо больше людей доверяет другим сканерам, чем F-Prot. Хотя "исландец" быстрее и легче, но всё же...
> 7. По возможности создать спасательный деинсталлятор (remover) или чистильщик для корректной зачистки системы от остатков программы и ключей реестра (на случай сбоя, несовместимости с другим ПО, некорретного удаления и полной зачистки).



*Подведем ИТОГИ*. Сразу предупреждаю, что это НЕ официальная версия компании-разработчика, а итоги моей личной проверки, основанной на тестировании и сравнении версий 3.8 BETA, 3.8 Финал и 3.9 BETA.

*По всем пунктам*. Некоторые пункты пока не успели реализовать в программе в рамках текущей 3.X версии, такие как пп.1, 2 и др., т.к. они не очень срочные и зависят от других пунктов.
Упор в новой версии был сделан на усиление защиты, совместимости с другими продуктами, безопасности системы в общем и целом. Да и ядро сканера было заменено по нашим просьбам, ради эксперимента. Старожилы помнят, что ранее сканер BD в нашей программе уже был.

*По п.1* — опция выбора языка максимально придвинута к пользователю, она вынесена в КМ иконки в трее. Свет клином на нашей программе не сошелся и большинство пользователей знают, что для того, чтобы выбрать русский язык в любой программе, нужно хотя бы открыть какое-то, хотя бы контекстное меню. И вот - пункт Language с двумя вариантами - English и Русский, как раз там.
*По п.2* — пока нет, см. выше "По всем пунктам", т.к. пока не решен вопрос со сканером (сканерами), см. также ниже "По п.6".
*По п.3* — за счет улучшения совместимости и интеграции удалось добиться более быстрой автоматической настройки и профилирования. Над системным треем оповещения появляются чётко, как в начале автоматической настройки, так и по ее завершении. Лишние диалоговые окна не вылезают, чтобы не поставить неподготовленного пользователя в тупик.
*По п.4* — аналогично п.3, от лишних диалоговых окон отказались, во всяком случае - пока. А профилирование, как написал выше, улучшено и ускорено. Знающий пользователь может вручную приостановить автоматическую настройку и, изменив область профилирования на "только системный диск", запустить его создание вручную.
*По п.5* — краткое объяснение есть при установке программы. И, опять же, доставать пользователя лишними вопросами и диалоговыми окнами, а также плодить затраты на использование ресурсов — не в традициях программы.
*По п.6* — добавлен сканер от BitDefender, пока на экспериментальной основе. Какой останется — будет также решаться.
*По п.7* — аналогично с "По п.2" и "По п.6". Но, насколько я заметил, корректность деинсталлятора также улучшена еще в предфинальной версии 3.8. У меня ни после 3.8, ни после 3.9 не осталось ни одного файла, а также были зачищены даже те области и директории, что оставались в бете 3.8 и более ранних версиях.


----------



## грум

Здравствуйте.Решил вот тоже потестить.Скачал но у меня показывает версию.Может не то скачал?


----------



## SNS-amigo

грум, ссылка на оф. сайте не совсем та, что в данный момент нужно.
Тестируется сейчас версия 3.9. Сейчас отправлю в ЛС.

Не забываем поглядывать  в доп. тему.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Настройка быстрого создания профиля системы*

1. Выбрать опцию "Настройка" в КМ значка SNS в трее.
2. В области "Режим защиты" нажать кнопку "Настройка".
3. В пункте "Область профилирования" (Область защиты) кликнуть опцию "Все диски".
4. В открывшемся меню выбрать опцию "Системный раздел".
5. Последовательно нажать кнопки "Применить" и "ОК".
Это переключение нужно, когда на дисках много данных, обработка которых может затянуться. Позже всё же нужно найти время на профилирование всех дисков.


*Прерывание автоматического профилирования
*
1. Программа автоматически создаёт защитный профиль с опцией "Все диски".
2. Для прерывания задачи надо открыть опцию "Настройка" в КМ значка SNS в трее.
3. В области "Режим защиты" следует нажать кнопку "Настройка".
4. В поле "Создание профиля системы" нажать кнопку "Остановить".
5. В диалоговом окне на вопрос о сохранении собранной информации ответить "Нет".
6. После остановки там же нажать кнопку "Закрыть" и кликнуть опцию "Все диски".
7. В открывшемся меню выбрать опцию "Системный раздел" и нажать кнопку "Обновить".
Остановку автоматического профилирования пользователь делает по своему желанию, например, когда хочет изменить область профилирования или отложить его работу на некоторое время.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Настройка локальных оповещений*

1. Выбрать опцию "Настройка" в КМ значка SNS в трее.
2. Перейти в раздел "Оповещения" и нажать кнопку "Настройка".
3. В окне "Оповещения" поставить галочки на всех пунктах.
4. Там же можно убрать галочки у ненужных вам событий.
5. Последовательно нажать кнопки "Применить" и "ОК".
6. Для включения звука использовать "Включить звуковое сопровождение".
7. Для вступления изменений в силу нажать итоговую кнопку OK.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Проверка съемных накопителей*

1. Выбрать опцию "Настройка" в КМ значка SNS в трее.
2. Выбрать раздел "Проверка" и область "Проверка съемных накопителей"
3. Поставить галочки на "Автоматическая проверка... и "Спрашивать...".
4. Перейти в раздел "Оповещения" и нажать кнопку "Настройка".
5. Поставить галочку на пункте "Проверка компьютера".
6. Последовательно нажать кнопки "Применить" и "ОК".
7. При подключении съёмных накопителей теперь будут оповещения как у антивируса.


----------



## грум

Интересно.Поставил новую версию 3.9. Ничего не понимаю.


----------



## SNS-amigo

грум, если поверх, то возможно у вас есть какой-то конфликт.
Хотя у меня прекрасно всё вставало.
Тогда уж лучше удалить и поставить начистую.

А система новая или ранее использованная?
Антивирусы, файерволы сторонние, не от Microsoft, есть?


----------



## грум

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> А система новая или ранее использованная?
> Антивирусы, файерволы сторонние, не от Microsoft, есть?


На свою систему поставил.Антивирусы и фаеры были но я их удалил.
Ладно буду разбираться.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Что-то с правами.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Принцип работы SafenSoft (Safe’n’Sec) SysWatch
*
Задача системы защиты SafenSoft (Safe’n’Sec) SysWatch — это сохранение первоначальной целостности ОС и всех её компонентов, включая ПО, установленное пользователем.
После установки SafenSoft (Safe’n’Sec) SysWatch активируется простой режим работы, обеспечивающий контроль запуска неизвестных исполняемых компонентов. В основе этого режима лежит логика обнаружения новых исполняемых модулей в системе.

Для снижения количества обращений к пользователю в случае ручного режима обработки событий и для более эффективной защиты, при первом запуске SafenSoft (Safe’n’Sec) SysWatch проводит автоматическую настройку, создающую профиль системы.

По окончании сбора профиля активируется расширенный режим работы. При запуске неизвестного ПО (исполняемого компонента, не включенного в профиль системы), SafenSoft (Safe’n’Sec) SysWatch в зависимости от режима обработки событий назначает ему одну из зон выполнения в соответствии с решением пользователя (в ручном режиме) или внутренней логикой SafenSoft (Safe’n’Sec) SysWatch (в автоматическом режиме):

- *Доверенные, известные приложения*: приложения, выполнение которых разрешено и на которые распространяются частные ограничения.
- *Ограниченные приложения*: приложения, выполнение которых происходит в изолированной, замкнутой среде (без назначения учётной записи либо под учётной записью пользователя «V.I.P.O.» с ограниченными правами) и на которые распространяются также частные ограничения. Доверенные приложения, которые являются потенциально уязвимыми (браузеры, мессенджеры, P2P-клиенты и др.), также могут быть запущены в безопасной среде. В свойствах приложения пользователь может назначить запуск приложения под учётной записью пользователя с ограниченными правами.
- *Запрещенные приложения*: приложения, запуск которых запрещён.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Классификация событий, представляющих угрозу безопасности*

По классификации SafenSoft (Safe’n’Sec) SysWatch, виды событий, представляющих угрозу безопасности программной среды (инциденты), подразделяются на следующие основные категории:
- запуск неизвестного приложения;
- запуск неизвестной программы установки;
- нарушение политики контроля.

*Возможные действия для каждой категории инцидентов*

*1. Запуск неизвестного приложения >>>*
- *Запуск в режиме установки*:
Приложение выполняется, при этом все модули приложения попадают в доверенную зону.
- *Запуск в ограниченной среде*:
Приложение выполняется в изолированной среде ("песочнице") без назначения учётной записи либо под учётной записью пользователя «V.I.P.O.» с ограниченными правами. Приложение может загружать дополнительные модули, не вошедшие в профиль системы. Даже если такое приложение является вредоносным и выполнит установку каких-либо дополнительных компонентов в системе, все они могут выполняться только до перезагрузки ОС, поскольку они не включены в профиль системы и их последующая загрузка будет предотвращена.
- *Запрет запуска (по умолчанию):*
Запуск приложения полностью блокируется.

*2. Запуск неизвестной программы установки >>>*
- *Запуск в режиме установки*:
Установщик запускается, все модули приложения после установки попадают в доверенную зону.
- *Запуск в ограниченной среде*:
Установщик запускается в изолированной среде ("песочнице") без назначения учётной записи либо под учётной записью пользователя «V.I.P.O.» с ограниченными правами. Все модули приложения после установки попадают в ограниченную зону.
- *Запрет запуска (по умолчанию):*
Запуск установщика полностью блокируется.

*3. Нарушение политики контроля >>>*
- Разрешение запуска однократно / на сессию;
- Разрешение запуска после проверки однократно / на сессию;
- Запрет запуска однократно (по умолчанию) / на сессию;
- Запрет запуска и завершение однократно / на сессию.


----------



## грум

При удалении вылезло вот это окошко.


----------



## SNS-amigo

грум, в случае, как ваш, это было ожидаемо.

1) Запустите командную строку Windows *от админа* и выполните следующую команду:
%windir%\system32\msiexec.exe /x "{D8792A76-0D25-46EA-8927-36396649F229}" /quiet

2) По окончании процедуры удаления система будет отправлена на перезагрузку * автоматически*.


----------



## грум

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> грум, в случае, как ваш, это было ожидаемо.


Можно узнать почему.И что за случай?



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> 1) Запустите командную строку Windows от админа и выполните следующую команду:
> %windir%\system32\msiexec.exe /x "{D8792A76-0D25-46EA-8927-36396649F229}" /quiet
> 2) По окончании процедуры удаления система будет отправлена на перезагрузку автоматически.


Выполнил.Перезагрузку только запустил в ручную.


----------



## SNS-amigo

грум написал(а):


> И что за случай?


Когда глюк пошел, следующее окно было ожидаемо.

О нежелательности установки на поношенную систему я писал уже много раз.
Например, еще в самом начале тестирования 3.8 - *пост* и *пост* - и далее по теме.
И вот *буквально вчера* еще раз повторил.

Это же тест, чтобы он был чистым, надо использовать чистую систему.


----------



## грум

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> надо использовать чистую систему.


То есть даже могу не пробовать устанавливать?


----------



## SNS-amigo

грум,
3.8 же установилась хорошо.
А установка была запушена поверх 3.8 или начистую?


----------



## грум

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> грум,
> А установка была запушена поверх или начистую?


Поверх.Сейчас попробую почистить хорошенько и поставить заново.


----------



## SNS-amigo

грум написал(а):


> Поверх.Сейчас попробую почистить хорошенько и поставить заново.



Это я виноват. Зачем предложил ставить поверх, если не спросил про старую систему. 
Я увидел умолчательные обои Win7-ки на рабочем столе с твоего скриншота и подумал, что система новая.
Каюсь, каюсь, каюсь...


----------



## SNS-amigo

грум,
Надо удалить остатки (если есть) в следующих директориях, включив предварительно скрытые и системные файлы.
C:\Program Files\SnS Soft
C:\ProgramData\S.N.Safe&Software
C:\Users\All Users\S.N.Safe&Software
C:\Users\Пользователь\AppData\Roaming\bitdefender

И почистить автозагрузку вручную или применив твик реестра.


----------



## Phoenix

В этой версии по умолчанию неизвестные приложения блокируются. В результате большое количество программ блокируются.
Приходится либо отключать защиту, либо переключаться в режим глобальной инсталляции. Что не очень хорошо.
Почему бы не использовать по умолчанию режим установки после проверки?






Самый оптимальный режим для домашнего пользователя.
Что даёт ограниченный режим ???









С настройками по умолчанию многие программы просто блокируются. (оповещения только включены).


----------



## Phoenix

*Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware* (trial) - совместимость на 5.


----------



## Phoenix

*Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware* (trial), версии 2.00.0.1000 - совместимость на 5.
Посмотреть вложение 16831


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix, а MBAM при поиске зловредов и подозрительных файлов какой даёт вердикт в отношении SNS-файлов?


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Phoenix, а MBAM при поиске зловредов и подозрительных файлов какой даёт вердикт?


Быстрая проверка - чисто.
Мгновенное сканирование - чисто.
p.s. вердикт чего, SNS или системы ? 
EmsiKit - полная проверка.


Спойлер



Средство безопасности - Версия 4.0
Обновлено: 18.03.2014 18:19:07
Учетная запись: DoctorWeb-PC\DoctorWeb

Настройки проверки:

Тип проверки: Полная проверка
Объекты: Руткиты, Память, Следы, C:\Windows\, C:\Program Files\

Обнаруживать ПНП: Вкл.
Проверка архивов: Откл.
Проверка ADS: Вкл.
Фильтр расширения файлов: Откл.
Расширенное кэширование: Вкл.
Прямой доступ к диску: Откл.

Запуск проверки: 18.03.2014 18:20:46

Проверено: 128961
Найдено 0

Конец проверки: 18.03.2014 18:38:56
Время проверки: 0:18:10


----------



## Phoenix

<-тут автообработка. Агент мэйл установился без вопросов.



Запустился в режиме установки, при ручном реагировании на инциденты.





*Режим ограничения не работает ?!*


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix, 
на SNS-файлы MBAM не ругается?


----------



## SNS-amigo

tdskiller - я увидел
adwcleaner - я увидел
emsisoft EK - я увидел
scanner DrWeb - я увидел, но что это? CureIt?
zoek.exe - что это?


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP

Phoenix написал(а):


> *Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware* (trial) - совместимость на 5.
> Посмотреть вложение 16831


Malware какая версия, 1,75? Потому что с версией 2.0, не совместима (deluxe). Malware стоял, поставил делюкс, комп завис и всё, запустил в безопасном режиме malware удалил и все заработало.


----------



## SNS-amigo

BAPBAP написал(а):


> Malware стоял, поставил делюкс, комп завис и всё, запустил в безопасном режиме malware удалил и все заработало.


Давайте точные ссылки, откуда качали, кроме утилит Касперского. Я посмотрю.

Разные лечилки-проверялки-находилки-мусора, вроде МБАМ, нет смысла вообще применять на системе, где стоит SafenSoft SysWatch.
А если уж ставить, то только в глобальном режиме установки. Я об этом уже не раз говорил.
Более того, они желают получить такие права, которые не позволяют себе большинство антивирусов.

Провел расследование. *Отчет по ссылке*.


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP

А на 8.1 даже и не стоит проверять?
И с Bitdefender 2014 тоже не совместима?
Ссылки по предыдущему посту скину позже, хотя качал с официального сайта.


----------



## regist

BAPBAP написал(а):


> Malware какая версия, 1,75? Потому что с версией 2.0, не совместима (deluxe).


для тех кто не в курсе, что эта за версия или на русском тут на форуме. 
>хотя качал с официального сайта
тогда вот ссылка.


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Phoenix,
> на SNS-файлы MBAM не ругается?







Код:



__
__
__



 Malwarebytes Anti-Malware Free
World's most popular anti-malware
Version: 1.75


__


Нет, не ругался.. даже хвалил 


Спойлер



Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (Пробная версия) 1.75.0.1300
www.malwarebytes.org

Версия базы данных: v2014.03.18.05

Windows 7 x86 NTFS
Internet Explorer 8.0.7600.16385
DoctorWeb :: DOCTORWEB-PC [администратор]

Защитный модуль : Отключен
18.03.2014 18:22:13
mbam-log-2014-03-18 (18-22-13).txt

Тип сканирования: Полное сканирование (C:\|)
Опции сканирования включены: Память | Запуск | Реестр | Файловая система | Эвристика/Дополнительно | Эвристика/Шурикен | PUP | PUM
Опции сканирования отключены: P2P
Просканированные объекты: 319769
Времени прошло: 46 минут , 1 секунд

Обнаруженные процессы в памяти: 0
(Вредоносных программ не обнаружено)
Обнаруженные модули в памяти: 0
(Вредоносных программ не обнаружено)
Обнаруженные ключи в реестре: 0
(Вредоносных программ не обнаружено)
Обнаруженные параметры в реестре: 0
(Вредоносных программ не обнаружено)
Объекты реестра обнаружены: 0
(Вредоносных программ не обнаружено)
Обнаруженные папки: 0
(Вредоносных программ не обнаружено)
Обнаруженные файлы: 0
(Вредоносных программ не обнаружено)
(конец)


----------



## SNS-amigo

Обсуждение утилит перенесено в правильную тему.
Две темы склеены по принципу общего содержания.


----------



## SNS-amigo

BAPBAP, я не помню, чтобы давал вам дистрибутив и ключи.
Вы чем там тестируете. 


BAPBAP написал(а):


> Malware стоял, поставил делюкс, комп завис и всё, запустил в безопасном режиме malware удалил и все заработало.


А профиль обновляли после установки?
Как и сказал выше, все лечилки-сопелки-хотелки нет смысла устанавливать.
Только сертифицированное защитное ПО от известных производителей антивирусного ПО.Сейчас буду проверять по порядку.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Как и сказал выше, все лечилки-сопелки-хотелки нет смысла устанавливать.
Только сертифицированное защитное ПО от известных производителей антивирусного ПО.

Сейчас буду проверять все по порядку.


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Phoenix,
> на SNS-файлы MBAM не ругается?


Вы не об этом ?




Код:



__
__
__



restore;|C_Users_DoctorWeb_AppData_Roaming_sns|C:\Users\DoctorWeb\AppData\Roaming\sns
restore;|C_Windows_System32_SET6A62.tmp.vir|C:\Windows\System32\SET6A62.tmp
restore;|C_Windows_System32_SET8528.tmp.vir|C:\Windows\System32\SET8528.tmp
restore;|C_Windows_System32_SET9F32.tmp.vir|C:\Windows\System32\SET9F32.tmp


__


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Phoenix,
> на SNS-файлы MBAM не ругается?


Вы не об этом ?




Код:



__
__
__



restore;|C_Users_DoctorWeb_AppData_Roaming_sns|C:\Users\DoctorWeb\AppData\Roaming\sns
restore;|C_Windows_System32_SET6A62.tmp.vir|C:\Windows\System32\SET6A62.tmp
restore;|C_Windows_System32_SET8528.tmp.vir|C:\Windows\System32\SET8528.tmp
restore;|C_Windows_System32_SET9F32.tmp.vir|C:\Windows\System32\SET9F32.tmp


__


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix написал(а):


> Вы не об этом ?


Нет, конечно, у нас нет таких файлов и не будет. 

AppData\Roaming\sns ??? Что за восстановление?
Счас уже сам проверю.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix написал(а):


> Вы не об этом ?


Нет, конечно, у нас нет таких файлов и не будет. 

AppData\Roaming\sns ??? Что за восстановление?
Счас уже сам проверю.


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> AppData\Roaming\sns ??? Что за восстановление?


это zoek взял на карантин.




Код:



__
__
__



==== Deleting Files \ Folders ======================

C:\Windows\System32\SET6A62.tmp deleted
C:\Windows\System32\SET8528.tmp deleted
C:\Windows\System32\SET9F32.tmp deleted
"C:\Users\DoctorWeb\AppData\Roaming\sns" deleted


__

Ну и может восстановить.


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> AppData\Roaming\sns ??? Что за восстановление?


это zoek взял на карантин.




Код:



__
__
__



==== Deleting Files \ Folders ======================

C:\Windows\System32\SET6A62.tmp deleted
C:\Windows\System32\SET8528.tmp deleted
C:\Windows\System32\SET9F32.tmp deleted
"C:\Users\DoctorWeb\AppData\Roaming\sns" deleted


__

Ну и может восстановить.


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP

Ставил версию 3.8, я не думаю что они сильно отличаются


Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix написал(а):


> это zoek взял на карантин.


Кто это? А уж спрашивал выше.


----------



## SNS-amigo

BAPBAP написал(а):


> Ставил версию 3.8, я не думаю что они сильно отличаются


Тестирование этой бета-версии закончилось полгода назад. Уже есть финал у наших тестеров.
Различия есть, в том числе антивирусный сканер.


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Кто это? А уж спрашивал выше.


Да это лечилка.. хелперская. Похожа на combofix hijackthis.nl/smeenk


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Использование антивредоносных утилит
*
1. Для их инсталляции/деинсталляции надо всегда включать ГРИ.
2. Для этого выбрать опцию "Настройка" в КМ значка SNS в трее.
3. Установить галочку на опции "Глобальный режим инсталляции".
4. Для вступления изменений в силу достаточно нажать кнопку OK.

ГРИ - Глобальный режим инсталляции


----------



## SNS-amigo

Я прогнал почти все эти программы на XP Mode Virtual PC (чтобы не засорять тестовую систему мусором) - каспера, доктора, мбамбу и лишний раз убедился в том, что сейчас написал в краткой инструкции в *посте №5*. Некоторые из них, например, KVRT устанавливаются и работают без ГРИ, но остальным он нужен, т.к. они протягивают свои длиннючие руки туда, *куда доступ закрыт нашей защитой*, потому...

Не вижу никакого смысла в использовании утилит, предназначенных для кюринга и фиксинга системы, когда в системе уже стоит SafenSoft Syswatch.
Если кто-то из нас хочет таким образом убедиться в присутствии или отсутствии вредоносов в системе, то его знания и умения далеко неполны.
Чтобы самому выстроить защиту и добиться от неё необходимого уровня стабильности и непробиваемости, сначала нужно понять *принципы и технологии SafenSoft SysWatch*.

Скриншоты тоже наделал и посмеялся над дурошлёпским переводом МБАМбы на русский язык.  Посмотрите и посмейтесь тоже, что они там напереводили. 

Зуйка запустил прямо в активной 7-ке. М-да, браузер IE сказал о нем то, что я и предполагал. Неподписанный и несертифицированный самопал не приветствуется. Блокировался и будет блокироваться всем, начиная от IE и кончая комплексными средствами антивирусной защиты.В очередной раз поражаюсь тому, как продуты ЛК демонстрируют неуважение к пользователю. Открыто заявляют о том, что они будут собирать о пользователе всю подноготную, вплоть до всех его предпочтений, а также после того как он загрузил только что новую версию, предлагают загрузить еще более новую, большего размера, как будто у всех безлимитный тарифный план и скорость 1000 м/с. Отвратно...


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Зуйка запустил прямо в активной 7-ке. М-да, браузер IE сказал о нем то, что я и предполагал. Неподписанный и несертифицированный самопал не приветствуется. Блокировался и будет блокироваться всем, начиная от IE и кончая комплексными средствами антивирусной защиты.


С настройками по умолчанию IE 10 загружает зуйка в zip и rar, exe вообще не загружает.
Для чего тогда V.I.P.O. ? (то есть ограниченный режим)


Спойлер



*1. Запуск неизвестного приложения >>>*
- *Запуск в режиме установки*:
Приложение выполняется, при этом все модули приложения попадают в доверенную зону.
- *Запуск в ограниченной среде*:
Приложение выполняется в изолированной среде ("песочнице") без назначения учётной записи либо под учётной записью пользователя «V.I.P.O.» с ограниченными правами. Приложение может загружать дополнительные модули, не вошедшие в профиль системы. Даже если такое приложение является вредоносным и выполнит установку каких-либо дополнительных компонентов в системе, все они могут выполняться только до перезагрузки ОС, поскольку они не включены в профиль системы и их последующая загрузка будет предотвращена.
- *Запрет запуска (по умолчанию):*
Запуск приложения полностью блокируется.











Код:



__
__
__



18.03.2014 22:05:06        >>>>>>>>>>     ERROR: WARNING: [NON-RETAIL WARNING]: AccessControl::Initialize() - default ACL is empty.

18.03.2014 22:05:06        >>>>>>>>>>     ERROR: ERROR: ProcessEntity::wl_Attach() - Unable to obtain the process handle.

18.03.2014 22:06:12        >>>>>>>>>>     ERROR: ERROR: ProcessEntity::UpdateTokenInfo - Unable to get process token.


__

Он не работает..


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix, опять же путаница с названиями и понятиями. Да, понимаю, трудно после привычного пользовательского режима работы на ПК, когда всем управляет антивирус и говорит, что есть хорошо, и что есть плохо, т.е. диктует свои правила, или когда это делают узкоспециальные утилиты, начать брать власть в свои руки. 

А вроде бы все написано...
_Приложение выполняется в изолированной среде ("песочнице") без назначения учётной записи либо под учётной записью пользователя «V.I.P.O.» с ограниченными правами._
Чтобы стать полноправным владельцем и задать ограниченного пользователя на приложение, в данном случае IE, надо, применив технологию VIPO, защитить его от манипуляций извне и предотвратить использование его уязвимостей вредоносными программами. А вы это сделали? Нет, конечно. А ведь это все есть в справке. Что ж, завтра постараюсь написать, если будет время.


----------



## Phoenix

Код:



__
__
__



19.03.2014 1:33:08    Запуск известного приложения.

            Процесс: C:\PROGRAM FILES\SNS SOFT\SAFE'N'SEC CLIENT\WINCONT.EXE PID: 2564 Процесс родитель: SAFENSEC.EXE PPID: 1944

            Командная строка:  -mode:alert "-name:I:\VIRUSES\SAMPLES-DRWEB8\693.EXE" -acet:12 -acnt:0 "-adst:I:\VIRUSES\SAMPLES-DRWEB8\693.EXE" -adcn:2 -time:300

            Пользователь: DoctorWeb-PC\sns

            Зона: Доверенные.

            Статус: Разрешен.
19.03.2014 1:33:14    Запуск известного приложения.

            Процесс: C:\PROGRAM FILES\SNS SOFT\SAFE'N'SEC CLIENT\RUNASEX.EXE PID: 2188 Процесс родитель: SAFENSEC.EXE PPID: 1944

            Командная строка: "C:\Program Files\SnS Soft\Safe'n'Sec Client\RunAsEx.exe" "V.I.P.O ®" "0651-CC351640" 13211587838060 "I:\VIRUSES\SAMPLES-DRWEB8\693.EXE" "I:\VIRUSES\SAMPLES-drweb8\693.exe"

            Пользователь: DoctorWeb-PC\sns

            Зона: Доверенные.

            Статус: Разрешен.
19.03.2014 1:35:41    Запуск неизвестного инсталлятора без ЦП.

            Процесс: I:\VIRUSES\SAMPLES-DRWEB8\693.EXE PID: 1772 Процесс родитель: EXPLORER.EXE PPID: 1924

            Командная строка: "I:\VIRUSES\SAMPLES-drweb8\693.exe"

            Пользователь: V.I.P.O ®

            Зона: По умолчанию.

            Статус: Запрещен.


__

Ну вот из ограниченной учётки запуск вируса. Вроде так..
На самом деле не вирус SNS-amigo, если есть желание проверь пожалуйста http://www.cloudantivirus.com/ru/ - два раза ставил, они не совместимы по моему. Зависает ПК.


----------



## Кирилл

BAPBAP написал(а):


> А на 8.1 даже и не стоит проверять?


Не запустится)


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Не запустится


Пока не будет выпущена совместимая версия.
У Microsoft крыша едет. Новые версии выпускают каждые три месяца.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix написал(а):


> SNS-amigo, если есть желание проверь пожалуйста http://www.cloudantivirus.com/ru/ - два раза ставил, они не совместимы по моему. Зависает ПК.


Всё прекрасно работает. Иначе и не могло быть. Panda, как и DrWeb, BD, ЛК - давние партнеры SafenSoft по совместным решениям в прошлом. Уж наверное по привычке их изначально проверяют. 
Перезагрузка, сканирование (Панда нашла два куки-файла, да это крутой детект!), обновление, удаление. Скриншоты во вложении.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix написал(а):


> Ну вот из ограниченной учётки запуск вируса. Вроде так..


Я не вижу запуска самого файла, не вижу, что он мог или не мог сделать в системе или реестре.
Под у/з VIPO он запускается в назначенной ему зоне, это всего лишь имитация запуска.
Да и фраза "Запуск известного приложения" неспроста.


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Я не вижу запуска самого файла, не вижу, что он мог или не мог сделать в системе или реестре.
> Под у/з VIPO он запускается в назначенной ему зоне, это всего лишь имитация запуска.
> Да и фраза "Запуск известного приложения" неспроста.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix, издатель - Microsoft.
Кто-то считает его вирусом? По каким критериям?
В трее не вижу нашего значка. a2 EAM его амкнул?
Файлик надо бы мне на просмотр. Счас уезжаю. До вечера.


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Phoenix, издатель - Microsoft.
> Кто-то считает его вирусом? По каким критериям?


https://www.virustotal.com/ru/file/...a14d76df3208a521f06aaf34/analysis/1395180037/ - никто. это msn модуль от xp, вероятно пролеченный.
В процессах есть snsods и safensec, snsmcon надо с ярлыка запускать.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Нет смысла тестировать на таком фирменном и древнем мусоре защиту. Лучше перейти к пользовательским программам. Будем продолжать формировать список. Прямо тут в теме. Потом я готовые списки будут копировать в тему совместимости, а несовместимые разбирать и искать решение. Офисы только не надо, мы уже все проверили, какие существуют - и английские и китайские, но написал пока не про все.



Спойлер: Из списка второй очереди



*Вторая очередь
*
Для тех, кто уже провел первичную работу по испытанию бета-версии, на очереди тесты для разных категорий программ (любые на выбор):
Аудиоплееры (проигрыватели аудиофайлов)
Видеоплееры (проигрыватели видеофайлов)

Аудиоредакторы (редакторы аудиофайлов)
Видеоредакторы (редакторы видеофайлов)

Аудиоконверторы (конверторы аудиофайлов)
Видеоконверторы (конверторы видеофайлов)

Изовьюеры (просмотрщики изображений)
Изоконверторы (конверторы изображений)
Изоредакторы (редакторы изображений)

Чистильщики и оптимизаторы системы
CCleaner, например, полностью совместим, его проверять не нужно. 
Критерии проверки совместимости самые простые:
- корректная установка и работа программы;
- корректная установка и работа дополнений или плагинов (если есть);
- корректные процессы обновления.

Что нужно указать?
- название и версию программы;
- официальный сайт, с которого загружали.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix,
У меня продукт Emsisoft EKIT не вызвал ни каких зависаний и проблем с установкой и работой.
Запускал все задачи комплекта одновременно, что и отражено на двух скриншотах.

*PS.* Примечательно, что у Кристиана ЭмСи сохранилась моя учетка аж с 2004 года. 10 лет, а всё на своем месте. 
Приятно сознавать, что твои труды не прошли даром и продукт a2 всё-таки нашел немало сторонников среди русскоязычного пользователя.

Аналогично с Emsisoft Anti-malware 8.1.0.40.
Никаких проблем. Скриншоты перенес в тему совместимости.


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Phoenix,
> У меня продукт Emsisoft EKIT не вызвал ни каких зависаний и проблем с установкой и работой.
> Запускал все задачи комплекта одновременно, что и отражено на двух скриншотах.


У меня тоже вроде.. Странная надпись - приложение *было* и ниже - *больше не показывать *





Тут лог полной проверки

*! У меня с *PandaCloudAntivirus* зависало даже при удалении, пришлось защиту отключать.


----------



## Phoenix

trojan.mbrlock.6 НЕ совместим с SnS 




Код:



__
__
__



19.03.2014 22:45:43   Запуск известного приложения.

       Процесс: C:\USERS\DOCTORWEB\DESKTOP\MBRLOCK_BUILDER\MBRLOCK_BUILDER\MBR-LOCKER.EXE PID: 3228 Процесс родитель: EXPLORER.EXE PPID: 2196

       Командная строка: "C:\Users\DoctorWeb\Desktop\MBRLock_Builder\MBRLock_Builder\mbr-locker.exe"

       Пользователь: DoctorWeb-PC\DoctorWeb

       Зона: Доверенные.

       Статус: Разрешен.
19.03.2014 22:45:43   Запуск известного приложения.

       Процесс: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DLLHOST.EXE PID: 3756 Процесс родитель: SVCHOST.EXE PPID: 820

       Командная строка: C:\Windows\system32\DllHost.exe /Processid:{AB8902B4-09CA-4BB6-B78D-A8F59079A8D5}

       Пользователь: DoctorWeb-PC\DoctorWeb

       Зона: Доверенные.

       Статус: Разрешен.
19.03.2014 22:45:44   Запуск известного приложения.

       Процесс: C:\PROGRAM FILES\SNS SOFT\SAFE'N'SEC CLIENT\WINCONT.EXE PID: 2844 Процесс родитель: SAFENSEC.EXE PPID: 1216

       Командная строка:  -mode:alert "-name:C:\USERS\DOCTORWEB\APPDATA\LOCAL\TEMP\SYS3.EXE" -acet:12 -acnt:0 "-adst:C:\USERS\DOCTORWEB\APPDATA\LOCAL\TEMP\SYS3.EXE" -adcn:0 -time:300

       Пользователь: DoctorWeb-PC\DoctorWeb

       Зона: Доверенные.

       Статус: Разрешен.
19.03.2014 22:45:45   Запуск известного приложения.

       Процесс: C:\PROGRAM FILES\NVIDIA CORPORATION\DISPLAY\NVTRAY.EXE PID: 2224 Процесс родитель: NVXDSYNC.EXE PPID: 1840

       Командная строка: "C:/Program Files/NVIDIA Corporation/Display/nvtray.exe" -user_has_logged_in 1

       Пользователь: DoctorWeb-PC\DoctorWeb

       Зона: Доверенные.

       Статус: Разрешен.
19.03.2014 22:45:47   Запуск неизвестного приложения.

       Процесс: C:\USERS\DOCTORWEB\APPDATA\LOCAL\TEMP\SYS3.EXE PID: 2996 Процесс родитель: MBR-LOCKER.EXE PPID: 3228

       Командная строка: C:\Users\DoctorWeb\AppData\Local\Temp\\sys3.exe

       Пользователь: V.I.P.O ®

       Зона: Доверенные.

       Статус: Разрешен.
19.03.2014 22:45:49   Запуск известного приложения.

       Процесс: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\LOGONUI.EXE PID: 1452 Процесс родитель: WINLOGON.EXE PPID: 672

       Командная строка: "LogonUI.exe" /flags:0x0

       Пользователь: NT AUTHORITY\система

       Зона: Доверенные.

       Статус: Разрешен.
19.03.2014 22:45:49   Запуск известного приложения.

       Процесс: C:\PROGRAM FILES\NVIDIA CORPORATION\DISPLAY\NVTRAY.EXE PID: 3912 Процесс родитель: NVXDSYNC.EXE PPID: 1840


__


Результаты проверки
===================
19.03.2014 23:03:16 Начало проверки
19.03.2014 23:03:16 Проверка запущена с правами системной учетной записи
19.03.2014 23:03:16 Подключение ядра BitDefender выполнено успешно (7.53722/2014-03-19 05:14)
19.03.2014 23:03:22 C:\Users\DoctorWeb\AppData\Local\Temp\sys3.exe Зараженный Gen:Variant.Kazy.327194 Вылечен
19.03.2014 23:03:22 Окончание проверки

rem. Это в режиме ограничений, разумеется. То есть выполнить с ограничениями.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Протестирована совместная работа продуктов Emsisoft и Safensoft.

*Emsisoft Anti-malware*, версия 8.1.0.40 (2014 г.) - оценка 5
*Emsisoft Emergency Kit*, версия 4.0 (2014 г.) - оценка 5
Даже включение ГРИ не потребовалось.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix
Про mbrlock перенес в твою тему по этому вопросу.


Phoenix написал(а):


> и ниже - больше не показывать


Заблокировано.
Шрифт текста диалоговых окон регулируется системой.
Ну, не поместилось. Длиннющее название у файла, что является довольно редким явлением в мире легитимного ПО.

Как я заметил, у тебя в этой системе все блокируется. Какие-то права ограниченные.
Нужно переставить продукт с зачисткой всех директорий, очисткой клинером и перезагрузкой.

И может сменить имя у пользователя на твой ник. А то вдруг это DoctorWeb мешает.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix написал(а):


> Это в режиме ограничений, разумеется. То есть выполнить с ограничениями.


Опиши порядок своих действий от начала и до конца. Текстом.
Можно и завтра.


----------



## Phoenix

1. Запустил локер в режиме ограничений. Перезагрузки не последовало. (вирус сразу перезагружает ПК)
2. Он сохраняет текстовый файл с указанием пути к вирусу для повторного заражения. Что бы этого не произошло (по кругу) - сканером удалил из временной папки.
3. Перезагрузил вручную - мбр залочена. Деактивировал паролем.
При повторном эксперименте - SysWath однозначно блокирует запуск. Также с mbr.locker.85


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix,
1. MBR можно отдельно защитить, по маскам, но это потом, на крайний случай.
2. Надо попробовать тот же самый блокировщик, но с включением доп. защиты.






Можно сразу все — dll-контроль, мод-контроль и антискрипт.


----------



## УП 7151

SNS-amigo, а где дистрибутив?
Я хочу потестить!


----------



## Кирилл

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Пока не будет выпущена совместимая версия.
> У Microsoft крыша едет. Новые версии выпускают каждые три месяца.


а когда планируется?
устанавливал примерно на десяток компов,но наблюдать неуспеваю-себе бы поставить.


----------



## SafenSoft

Turok написал(а):


> SNS-amigo, а где дистрибутив?
> Я хочу потестить!



Хочу напомнить, что вам ещё и благодарность полагается, см. http://safezone.cc/threads/razdacha-blagodarnostej.23037/

Напишите мне письмо или ЛС с адресом, а я в ответ накидаю дистрибутивов и ключей.


----------



## УП 7151

SafenSoft, А мелкие проблемки с установкой не на чистую ОС изжить удалось ?! Я то разобрался что делать и как, но возни много.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Turok написал(а):


> А мелкие проблемки с установкой не на чистую ОС изжить удалось ?! Я то разобрался что делать и как, но возни много.


Проблем нет. Можно ставить как угодно, просто долго ждать, когда весь накопленный материал (даже хлам) будет добавлен в профиль.

Напоминаю:
Задача системы защиты SafenSoft SysWatch — это сохранение первоначальной целостности ОС и всех её компонентов, включая ПО, установленное пользователем.

*Ссылка, где всё это разъяснено. *


----------



## УП 7151

Turok написал(а):


> но возни много.


 


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> накопленный материал (даже хлам) будет добавлен в профиль.


Я это и имел ввиду, пока почистишься, время уходит.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Turok написал(а):


> пока почистишься, время уходит.


Ну так оно всегда уходит, причём неумолимо. 
Ссылка и ключ в ЛС.


----------



## УП 7151

SafenSoft, 
SNS-amigo, А можно вопрос ?! А в меню проводника интеграцию антивир. сканера сделали как я просил ?!


----------



## SNS-amigo

Turok написал(а):


> А в меню проводника интеграцию антивир. сканера сделали как я просил ?!


Об этом написано в "*Итогах*".
По всем пунктам...
По п.2 и п.6...


----------



## УП 7151

SNS-amigo, А, понял, ещё не выбран сканер. Ну всё равно, не забывайте.SafenSoft,
SNS-amigo, Блин, у меня Nоrton IS ещё 10 месяцев лицензии, а так хочется попробовать версию SnS 3.9. Я наверное влуплю её в пару к Nortone, посмотрим что получится.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Turok,
Мы уже проверили эту связку на нескольких машинах. И отчет есть.
Если будете ставить после Нортона, то сначала сделайте точку отката. На всякий случай.
Я для разных случаев держу на столе специальный жесткий диск с ОС. Даже целую стопку.


----------



## УП 7151

SNS-amigo, Так я же и тестировал его в связке с Nоrton, только с версией 360.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Turok, ОК.
Там различие только в части функционала (бекап, оптимизация, фикс), основные модули зашиты, особенно в версиях последних двух лет, одни и те же.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Уже 104 тысячи банкоматов находятся под защитой SafenSoft TPSecure!

А ты уже защитил свой банкомат?


----------



## Кирилл

Поздравляю)


----------



## akok

Еще чуток и первый миллион будет взят


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri, akok, Благодарю.


----------



## УП 7151

SafenSoft, SNS-amigo, Привет, ребята ! Флешку сегодня получил. спасибо. Курьер разыскал меня аж на работе, очень настаивал сам на этом, хотя я предложил вечером дома или сам приеду куда надо. Сурьёзно вы доставку организовали. Но щаз не об этом. Поставил версию 3,8 в пару к NIS у своему? прямо на грязную систему. Перед этим почистился как мог ( расширенная очистка дисков от Винды, очистка истории браузеров. папки Temp, TEMP,temp, рискнул даже любимой кое кем программой CCleaner, только портабл-версией, но от производителя, к счастью она ничего не " съела ", sfc /scfnnow показал ).Всё равно профиль создавался долго, начало даже раздражать. Но... Терпение моё было вознаграждено :
1. 1 апреля схватил программу - шутку. При открытии ослика ( IE ) или Хромого Гула по экрану ползала муха и иногда посмеивалась. Файеры SnS и NIS к сожалению шутку пропустили. сканер NISa ничего не нашёл, а вот наш SnS муху поймали посадил в клетку ( карантин, чтобы отослать в Симантек и поругать их. кстати, извинились, поросята ) в последствии удалил.
2. Открыл для себя ещё один *!* функционал SnS - *индикатор чистоты.* После создания профиля я в него заглянул и ахнул. скоко хвостов не удалилос. Там был и драйвар AVZ ( лечился у нас с месяц назад ) и хвосты от недоудалённого Ворлд оф танк Тест, ну и ещё там всякой каки понемногу. Почистился, пересоздал профиль, сейчас всё только то, что установлено.
Так что - слава героям ( то бишь нашему SnS )


----------



## SNS-amigo

Turok, ну так при создании защитного профиля удалять мусор никто не обещал.
У AVZ есть собственный зачищатель, у других лечилок тоже. CCleaner также не обещал зачищать систему от того, что в нее внедряют лечилки. Вреда от ими оставленного может и не быть, но это зависит не только от них, если один из драйверов лечилки завис в процессах из-за (к примеру) бэдов на жестком диске, то винить в этом нужно не программу.

Я не устаю указывать на тему Описание технологии V.I.P.O. и Принципа работы
http://safezone.cc/threads/opisanie-texnologii-v-i-p-o-i-principa-raboty.9427/

*Задача системы защиты SafenSoft SysWatch *— это сохранение первоначальной целостности ОС и всех её компонентов, включая ПО, установленное пользователем. 
Преимущество перед обычной антивирусной защитой в том, что даже если в профиль попали набранные ранее вредоносные программы или откровенные вирусы, то они там и останутся, но вред причинить они уже не смогут. Просто будут лежать до первой проверки антивирусным сканером или даже дольше, если в его базах не будет на них сигнатуры. 



Turok написал(а):


> Почистился, пересоздал профиль, сейчас всё только то, что установлено.


Да, тоже хорошо.


Turok написал(а):


> даже любимой кое кем программой CCleaner, только портабл-версией, но от производителя


Я пользуюсь *Slim-версией*. Она выпускается после всех других бильдов с рекламой и тулбарами, но зато чистая.


----------



## УП 7151

SafenSoft, SNS-amigo, Ребята, только не смейтесь если я что то не грамотно говорю, но... Я неоднократно и с успехом пользовался http://www.emsisoft.ru/ru/software/eek/, а почему бы вам не оставить свой выбор на их антивирусном сканере, или у них то же не свой ?!


----------



## SNS-amigo

Turok,
По сканеру решаем не мы.
Ранее это были сканеры от Dr.Web, BD, ЛК, ВирусБлокАда. Теперь для различных версий - сканеры F-Prot, BD и ЛК.

У австрийцев EmsiSoft когда-то давно был свой собственный сканер, но ориентирован он был только на трояны-шпионы и прочее malware.
Это был первый продукт класса anti-malware. Он делал свое дело еще тогда, когда многие антивирусные компании не признавали существование категории вредоносов под названием malware и spyware. Даже ушлые спецы из ЛК с пеной у рта на форумах кричали, что нет никаких программ-шпионов и нет никаких иных malware. Они сейчас в главных специалистах, но называть их не буду, т.к. речь не про них. История показала, что тогда они ошибались.
Так вот, спустя несколько лет, австрийцы добавили к своему anti-malware+anti-spyware+anti-trojanware-движку еще и антивирусный сканер от Икаруса. Долгое время при сканировании у них выходили два детекта. Один с префиксом IK - от Икаруса, а другой без префикса - свой. Сейчас двухдвижковая политика пересмотрена. Заявлен только свой новый сканер Emsisoft.

В нашем продукте антивирусный сканер - это вторичный дополнительный элемент. Он не осуществляет мониторинговой антивирусной защиты, потому может быть любым, в том числе и внешним. Наши тесты показывают, что он, как и прежде - несколько лет назад, совместим с большинством антивирусных продуктов, а уж со сканерами и утилитами лечения и тем более.


----------



## УП 7151

SNS-amigo, Тут такая проблема,не могу запустить обновление SnS


----------



## SNS-amigo

Turok, это нормально.
Значит нет обновления пока. Это ж не антивирус, чтобы каждый час обновляться.


----------



## УП 7151

И ещё,нашёл у себя диск с игрой (давно,когда у меня стоял NOD он ругался на этот диск) и решил его проверить Norton'ом и SnS.
Norton обнаружил угрозу на этом диске с игрой,а SnS нет.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Turok, у Нортона куча технологий для поиска и нейтрализации malware. 
У SNS только проактивка. В его задачи не входит антивирусный мониторинг.
А что находит или не находит внедренный сканер - дело десятое.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Опять же повторю задачу SNS SW.

*Не находить вредоносы, а предотвращать и блокировать любые вредоносные и потенциально опасные проникновения. 
Чтобы они не могли извне проникнуть и внутри головы не поднимали и лежали тише воды, ниже травы — это главное. *


----------



## SafenSoft

Хорошие новости - скоро планируется релиз следующей версии, в том числе - и персоналки. Персоналка в открытый доступ пока не пойдёт, а вот на тестирование - вполне, буду тут раздавать.


----------



## akok

SafenSoft, что новенького добавили?


----------



## SNS-amigo

SafenSoft, главное, чтобы 8.1 поддерживала!!! 
Остальное ПО просто идеально поддерживает.


----------



## SafenSoft

akok, SNS-amigo, да, вопрос про 8.1 - первый в моей программе. Собственно, жду релизноты.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Более того, теперь Windows 8.1 стала еще НОВЕЕ!

*Windows 8.1 Обновленная (KB2919355) *
http://www.microsoft.com/ru-ru/download/details.aspx?id=42327

Качаем, ставим, готовимся принять и испытать новую версию.


----------



## SafenSoft

Таки да! 8.1 поддерживается.


----------



## Кирилл

Тогда с нетерпением)


----------



## SNS-amigo

Cам наверное буду тестировать сразу с Win8.1+U, чтобы не ковыряться с антиквариатом.


----------



## vangog

Здравствуйте! А вот и долгожданная новость http://www.safensoft.ru/archiv/n/879/1741 Ждём с нетерпением, когда можно будет опробовать.


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Компания SafenSoft сообщила об обновлении всей линейки своих продуктов до версии 3.9.1


Что за линейка не понимаю.. где ?
The requested URL /09a28848-0e97-4cef-b950-cea037161155/SafenSoft_SysWatch.zip was not found on this server. - а это что ? Обновляют ?!


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix,
Поспешай медленно. И всё будет ОК.
После выходных.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix написал(а):


> The requested URL /09a28848-0e97-4cef-b950-cea037161155/SafenSoft_SysWatch.zip was not found on this server. - а это что ? Обновляют ?!



Доступность открытой беты восстановлена!
http://products.safensoft.com/09a28848-0e97-4cef-b950-cea037161155/SafenSoft_SysWatch.zip

Ключ на 90 дней вы получаете, когда заполняете форму на странице
http://www.safensoft.ru/download/home/beta_3-9/


----------



## Phoenix

Стал на win 8.1 ура !!! только она не 3.9.1


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix написал(а):


> Стал на win 8.1 ура !!!


Да, это радует. 



Phoenix написал(а):


> только она не 3.9.1


Это же хорошо.


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Доступность открытой беты восстановлена!
> http://products.safensoft.com/09a28848-0e97-4cef-b950-cea037161155/SafenSoft_SysWatch.zip


Мне кажется или ссылка с указанием ящика - уберите тогда..
https://mail.yandex.ru/404


----------



## SNS-amigo

Да, исправил. Чистая ссылка:
http://products.safensoft.com/09a28848-0e97-4cef-b950-cea037161155/SafenSoft_SysWatch.zip

Добавил обновление ресурса Справка SafenSoft
http://safezone.cc/resources/spravka-safensoft.85/updates


----------



## SafenSoft

Итак, готова персоналка 3.9.1! 
Она не в открытом доступе, так что пишите мне в личку, а я вам - дистрибутив и ключи, как с 3.9 было.


----------



## Кирилл

Первое впечатление - неплохо)
Зараженные машины правда пока не гонял,как и умотанные.
Но на моем компьютере на ура,win 8.1
Исправлены некоторые замечания и баги.

Один вопрос:
Почему профилируются все диски по умолчанию?
А не,например системный?

И первое пожелание:
При первом запуске хотелось бы иметь предложение выбрать ручную настройку или автоматическую.

Несмотря на то,что есть честное оповещение что идет автоматическая настройка,по мне опытный пользователь имеет право на такое удобство)


Недоопредилилась система.
У меня как говорил 8.1 а распознает 8


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Зараженные машины правда пока не гонял,как и умотанные.


А смысл? Так тратить свое время.
Если...


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Задача системы защиты SafenSoft SysWatch — это сохранение первоначальной целостности ОС и всех её компонентов, включая ПО, установленное пользователем.
> Преимущество перед обычной антивирусной защитой в том, что даже если в профиль попали набранные ранее вредоносные программы или откровенные вирусы, то они там и останутся, но вред причинить они уже не смогут. Просто будут лежать до первой проверки антивирусным сканером или даже дольше, если в его базах не будет на них сигнатуры.



*Главное — выстроить свою защиту совместно со средствами Windows так, чтобы ни один вредонос не мог даже пикнуть.
*
Тем более, что в ОС Windows 8/8.1 много сделано в плане ранее нереализованных средств защиты и самозащиты. 
В опытных руках выстраивание защиты — это просто песня.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Лучше обратить внимание на неописанные ранее (мною и другими пользователями) способы защиты с продуктом SafenSoft — защита ветки реестра, защита диска, защита браузера, защита отдельных папок и файлов, например от изменений неклассическими вредоносами, например, теми, что пестрят темы лечения. Получить опыт, достигнуть хороших результатов и рассказать об этом.

Это не займет много времени, и будет в 1000 разу полезнее всяческих антивирусных тестов on-demand, которые делают некие "списалисты" на разных сайтах, сканируя кучу всяческого околовирусного мусора.

В продуктах SafenSoft немало скрытых возможностей. Скрытых потому, что до сих пор рассматривают SNS SW как антивирусный сканер, хотя сканер там всего лишь придаток, а в новых версиях довольно ощутимый, особенно на вес.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Чтобы получились спелые плоды, сначала должно вырасти дерево.
Чтобы выросло зелёное дерево, сначала должен пробиться росток.
Чтобы появился здоровый росток, сначала должно прорасти семя.
Чтобы само семя проросло, должны быть благоприятные условия.

Условия, семя, росток и дерево уже есть, пора пожинать плоды. Плоды реализованной защиты.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Недоопредилилась система.
> У меня как говорил 8.1 а распознает 8


Не заметил сразу. Есть такое. 
По замыслу Microsoft 8 и 8.1 — это две разные системы. Но на самом деле фишка с 8.1 — это скорее финансовый маркетинг компании Microsoft.

Будем считать это первым багом. Потом поправят, конечно.



Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Но на моем компьютере на ура,win 8.1


А сколько времени на ней создавался Защитный Профиль?



Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Один вопрос:
> Почему профилируются все диски по умолчанию? А не, например системный?
> И первое пожелание:
> При первом запуске хотелось бы иметь предложение выбрать ручную настройку или автоматическую.



Будем считать - два пожелания. Тем более они уже высказывались ранее в бета-версии 3.8.
Мне бы тоже хотелось, чтобы было именно так: системный диск и выбор настройки.


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Не заметил сразу. Есть такое.
> По замыслу Microsoft 8 и 8.1 — это две разные системы. Но на самом деле фишка с 8.1 — это скорее финансовый маркетинг компании Microsoft.


Я тоже сразу заметил, но придал значения - подумал что это такой обман системы 


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> А сколько времени на ней создавался Защитный Профиль?


Отвечу я. У меня--
23.06.2014 20:10:02 Profiling start
23.06.2014 20:20:17 Profiling end23.06.2014 20:13:27 C:\Windows\System32\CIRCoInst.dll Successfully added
fully added
23.06.2014 20:13:37 C:\Windows\System32\downlevel\api-ms-win-core-memory-l1-1-0.dll Successfully added
ssfully added
23.06.2014 20:12:01 C:\Users\Lazarev\Desktop\Tor Browser\Browser\nssdbm3.dll Successfully added
uccessfully added
Какие то глюки встречаются в логе.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix написал(а):


> У меня--
> 23.06.2014 20:10:02 Profiling start
> 23.06.2014 20:20:17 Profiling end


10 минут. Неплохо.
Автоматом? А разрядность ОС какая?


----------



## vangog

Приветствую! У меня создание профиля системного раздела заняло менее 8 минут (Windows 8.1 U1 Enterprise x64, свежеустановленная со всеми обновлениями, подчищенная портативным PrivaZer-ом). Встретил сопротивление при установке и запуске Ace_Stream_Media_2.2.4-next_VLC_1.1.12 (решено без проблем).


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Автоматом? А разрядность ОС какая?


Да автоматом, в процесс не вмешивался. ОС win8.1х64
*1.*Проверка
*Типы файлов: * *Только исполняемые файлы*
Область проверки: Загрузочные сектора всех дисков
C:\
Реакция на угрозу: Выбор действия автоматически
Результаты проверки
===================
26.06.2014 22:12:45 Начало проверки
26.06.2014 22:12:45 Проверка запущена с правами системной учетной записи
26.06.2014 22:12:57 Подключение ядра BitDefender выполнено успешно (7.55493/2014-06-23 05:14)
26.06.2014 22:12:57 Загрузочные сектора всех дисков Пропущено (?)
----//--------------//----
26.06.2014 22:23:46 Окончание проверки
Проверено объектов: 36175
Обнаружено угроз: 2
Обезврежено угроз: 2
Embedded certificates: 0
Catalog certificates: 0

*2.*Проверка
*Типы файлов: Все файлы*
Область проверки: Загрузочные сектора всех дисков
C:\
Реакция на угрозу: Выбор действия автоматически
Результаты проверки
===================
26.06.2014 23:33:00 Начало проверки
26.06.2014 23:33:00 Проверка запущена с правами системной учетной записи
26.06.2014 23:33:13 Подключение ядра BitDefender выполнено успешно (7.55493/2014-06-23 05:14)
26.06.2014 23:33:13 Загрузочные сектора всех дисков Пропущено (почему пропущено?)
----//--------------//----
27.06.2014 0:42:32 Окончание проверки

Проверено объектов: 167695
Обнаружено угроз: 5
Обезврежено угроз: 5
Embedded certificates: 0
Catalog certificates: 0

26.06.2014 22:13:55 C:\Users\..\Documents\логи\rsload.net.Auslogics.BoostSpeed.v6.5.0.0.keygen-SND\rsload.net.Auslogics.BoostSpeed.v6.5.0.0.keygen-SND\keygen.exe Зараженный
Trojan.Generic.11103504 Вылечен
27.06.2014 0:23:13 C:\Users\..\Documents\логи\rsload.net.Auslogics.BoostSpeed.v6.5.0.0.keygen-SND\rsload.net.Auslogics.BoostSpeed.v6.5.0.0.keygen-SND\keygen.exe Зараженный
Trojan.Generic.11103504 Вылечен
Файлик так и лежит на месте..


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix написал(а):


> keygen.exe Зараженный ... Вылечен... Файлик так и лежит на месте..



Это BitDefender в своем репертуаре. 
SNS не причем. Отсылайте письма в Бухарест.



Phoenix написал(а):


> rsload.net.Auslogics.BoostSpeed.v6.5.0.0.keygen


Совершенно бесполезная штуковина на Windows 8.1 


Phoenix написал(а):


> Пропущено (почему пропущено?)


См. руководство пользователя, раздел "4.8. Антивирусное сканирование".


----------



## Кирилл

> 26.06.2014 20:57:01 C:\swapfile.sys Ошибка проверки Пропущено


Целая портянка таких записей,в том числе log файлы.
Что такое?


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> А смысл? Так тратить свое время.
> Если...


Смысл в том что и вендорам и нам необходимо понимать как поведет себя продукт в ситуациях,которые неизбежны как бы мы не хотели от этого отстраниться.
Коммерческий продукт все таки.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri, @Phoenix, 
Вам не надо анализировать логи. Это не для вас. 
Но вы можете выслать логи, когда этого потребует техподдержка. 



Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Коммерческий продукт все таки.


Нет. Коммерческий продукт вам никто еще не давал. 



Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> нам необходимо понимать как поведет себя продукт в ситуациях,которые неизбежны


Нет. Это опять же не для вас. В продукте есть все, что нужно для защиты от всех известных вредоносов и атак. 
Вам надо научиться им пользоваться, чтобы слабое звено — пользователь — не пострадал по своей неопытности.


----------



## Кирилл

Я имел ввиду что юзеры все равно будут ставить его не только на чистые системы,когда приобретут продукт в магазине к примеру.
И окажется что опыта в таких ситуациях нет?
Если не надо то ладно,будем действовать согласно уставу)


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Если не надо то ладно,будем действовать согласно уставу)


Я имел ввиду, что не надо на логи отвлекаться, это все-таки не раздел "Лечения компьютерных вирусов". 



Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> понимать как поведет себя продукт в ситуациях,которые неизбежны


Алгоритм неизменен с предыдущих версий, когда я приводил расширенную схему.






В новой справке есть немало функций для версии корпоративного удаленного управления.
Благодаря этому раскрыты некоторые моменты, которые были как бы недосказаны в предыдущей Справке.
Сверяйтесь. Там меньше скриншотов, которые были в версиях 3.5-3.6, но и интерфейсе не так глубок.
Легко открыть нужный раздел и найти нужную вкладку.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Ребяты см. в *обновленной Справке* разделы

4.4 Принцип работы SafenSoft SysWatch
4.5. Автоматическая настройка (сбор профиля)

Там доступно и понятно все описано - Как и Почему всё так, а не иначе.

Всё просто, даже не знаю, что ещё можно добавить от себя.
Выше по теме ранее я все САМЫЕ важные моменты выделял *зелёным цветом*.


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> И окажется что опыта в таких ситуациях нет?





SNS-amigo написал(а):


> защита ветки реестра, защита диска, защита браузера, защита отдельных папок и файлов, например от изменений неклассическими вредоносами, например, теми, что пестрят темы лечения. Получить опыт, достигнуть хороших результатов и рассказать об этом.


Вот какой опыт вам надо реализовать средствами SNS SW. Браузер — первая линия обороны и первая линия атаки.
Если защитить его средствами SNS SW, то больше половины потенциально-незащищенных пользователей будут в безопасности.


----------



## vangog

Господа, форумчане, есть вопрос: "У вас работает обновление и сканирование по расписанию?"


----------



## SNS-amigo

vangog написал(а):


> есть вопрос: "У вас работает обновление и сканирование по расписанию?"


Пока эта опция не будет работать. Так и на прошлой бете было - Откл.
Подождите, в ближайшие дни ожидается фура со свежими апельсинами.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri,


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> У меня как говорил 8.1 а распознает 8
> --- Объединённое сообщение, Четверг в 19:03, Дата первоначального сообщения: Четверг в 18:58 ---


Кирилл, обрати внимание на свой скриншот и сравни с моим.





Что написано БОЛЬШИМИ синеголубыми буквами?
*Windows 8*
MS говорит одно, делает другое, а выпускает третье. А программисты всегда зрят в корень. И видят то, что 8.0 и 8.1 одного поля ягоды, 2х3 фикса и новая система. На днях обновлял 10 компьютеров в компьютерном классе с 8.0 для одного языка до 8.1.
Долго, даже на высокоскоростном интернет-канале занимает вместе с обязательными обновлениями 2 и больше часов.
Пока все не загрузишь, магазин добро на загрузку 3,5 Гб установщика 8.1 не даст. 
Так вот, среди всего прочего я ждал, что в итоге появится эмблема 8.1.
Не появилась.


----------



## Кирилл

У меня гость сегодня воевал с sns ... смешно было... угадайте кто победил)


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> угадайте кто победил)


 Полагаю, победил мистер Наливай-ка.


----------



## Кирилл

не...игрулек на мой комп так никто и не напихал...так что победил мистер "Да я щас монитор *** разобью!!"


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri, таких гостей к себе больше не приглашай.
А налили бы благородного напитка, глядишь и разобрались.


----------



## SNS-amigo

@Koza Nozdri,
В всех случаях с неподготовленными пользователями достаточно следовать пунктам *Краткой инструкции SafenSoft Syswatch*
http://safezone.cc/threads/kratkaja-instrukcija-na-safensoft-syswatch.23322/


----------



## Phoenix

Образовались проблемы типа - Да я щас монитор *** разобью!!





Возникла проблема при создании-обновлении профиля со сканированием. После чего система ни на что не реагирует, сделал ручной бсод (был настроен заранее)
Драйверы из крэш-стека(как бы мы не причём, но после грубой ликвидации sns проблем не возникает-удалил из под лайв cd)
HIDPARSE.SYS HIDPARSE.SYS+0 fffff800`87e00000 fffff800`87e07f00 0x00007f00 0x5215f8aa 22.08.2013 15:40:26 
kbdhid.sys kbdhid.sys+34a4 fffff800`86e4e000 fffff800`86e5c000 0x0000e000 0x5215f861 22.08.2013 15:39:13 
nvlddmkm.sys nvlddmkm.sys+1ed7ba fffff800`8703e000 fffff800`87ca2000 0x00c64000 0x537a8efc 20.05.2014 3:08:44
Дампы, логи надо ?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix написал(а):


> Возникла проблема ...
> Дампы, логи надо ?


Здесь нет. Это отправляйте в *ТП*, как ранее.
Укажите ОСь, атрибуты оси, как вызвали проблему.
Прикрепите полный лог-дамп.
После выходных разберутся.


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Нет. Коммерческий продукт вам никто еще не давал.


А если купить станет коммерческим ? А от http://www.safensoft.ru/security.phtml?c=704 ключ не подойдёт на 3.9.х ?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix, ключ в ЛС.
Новая персоналка (без сканера) будет бесплатна.
Коммерческий продуктом считается теперь только тот, который не для дома.
Если купить, то это будет старая версия 3.8 версия.

Тот, кто тестирует давно и много, как Вы, тот получает ключ бесплатно.


----------



## Phoenix

Теперь понятно. Собственно так и предполагал. Спасибо за ключ.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix написал(а):


> так и предполагал


Рассказывали же уже...


----------



## Кирилл

Сегодня поймал жесткий висяк,цп 90 % на службе safensec.
не запускалось ни одно приложение,не реагировал на попытки перезагрузить комп.
Мышь и меню работали.

помог старый добрый жесткий ребут - 5 секунд зажал reset.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> 5 секунд зажал reset.


4-5 секунд держать - это кнопка Вкл /Power Off.
Reset делает сброс и перезагрузку сразу.

Koza Nozdri, а диск 100% хороший, или как в прошлый раз еле-еле пешеход?
В любом случае, надо сохранить все отчеты и отправить специалистам.
Будут разбираться, что там и где могло вызвать завис.

Диск исключать тоже не стоит. Недавно я забраковал диск, который проходил все тесты, и показывал хорошие результаты. А забраковал его по одному характерному звуку, возникающему при обработке больших софт-пакетов.
В итоге решил поставить на него систему 8.1. Система установилась минут за 10-15, хотя процессор одноядерный. Вообще все шло хорошо, пока система не начала заполняться гигабайтами обновлений — на первом же большом пакете произошел точно такой же завис, подождал больше часа, потом выключил ноут от кнопки.
Когда включил - система запустила свой "шарикоподшипник" еще примерно на полчаса, чтобы восстановиться. По окончании я запустил новый тест диска - выдало 555 переназначенных секторов там, где их было по нулям.
Сейчас нашел точно такой же диск в заначке, но с CRC-ошибками на внутреннем интерфейсе. Попробую их "поженить".


----------



## Кирилл

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Reset делает сброс и перезагрузку сразу.


У меня нет.



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> В любом случае, надо сохранить все отчеты и отправить специалистам.


Какие именно?




SNS-amigo написал(а):


> а диск 100% хороший, или как в прошлый раз еле-еле пешеход?


Ну не новый но и не мертвый.
Из возможных фоновых задач антивирус...
Я оставил комп включенным вот пришел и находку обнаружил через несколько часов)


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> это кнопка Вкл /Power Off.


Ну да,просто у меня то всего одна кнопочка)


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Ну да,просто у меня то всего одна кнопочка)


Это дело поправимо. Контакты Reset есть на всех платах.



Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Какие именно?


Стандартно.
Меню "Отчеты". Откроется папка с отчётами.
Перейти на уровень выше.
Сделать копию папки и её же заархивировать.
*Отправить по почте в ТП. *


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Я оставил комп включенным вот пришел и находку обнаружил через несколько часов


=>


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> не запускалось ни одно приложение,не реагировал на попытки перезагрузить комп.
> Мышь и меню работали.


Каким же образом ты открыл диспетчер процессов, если "не запускалось ни одно приложение".
Ведь надо было нажать три клавиши на клавиатуре, чтобы вызвать этот апплет. Или клавиатура тоже работала?
Тогда можно было бы там же завершить сам процесс SNS. Или перезапустить Проводник одним кликом.


----------



## Кирилл

Клава работала,диспетчер был изначально запущен.
Процесс не останавливался,отказ.
Пкм спокойно нажимался
Чувство что просто была какая то блокировка.
Отчет отправлю


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> просто была какая то блокировка.


Блокировка бывает только при наличие активности. Может глюки обновлений от Microsoft опять пошли. 
В прошлом году, была пара таких случаев, что зависло на глюкозоидах. 

Отправь пораньше, пока шаманы еще на работе.


----------



## Кирилл

Отправил.


----------



## Кирилл

Опять та же фигня...подожду мож пройдет,я так понимаю это какой то процесс по расписанию,поищу в настройках что совпало по времени.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri, Лучше деинсталлируй и без него погоняй.


----------



## Кирилл

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Лучше деинсталлируй и без него погоняй.


Без него все норм было.

Я сегодня видел как sns стартанул и завис потом.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Обновление SNS работает?


----------



## Кирилл

Нет,теперь идет ошибка загрузки.
Поначалу работало.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Лучше пока подождать. Пусть найдут причину и пофиксят.
Удали совсем.


----------



## Кирилл

Я думаю поэтому






SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Пусть найдут причину и пофиксят.
> Удали совсем.


Думаешь?
может им какие моменты попробовать надо будет,а продукт уже удален.а вот тут уже интересно сначала идет загрузка:






А затем ошибка:






А на первом то скрине рапорт об успешном обновлении)


----------



## SNS-amigo

Это нормально. На прошлой бете также было.
Базы антивируса идут же из другого места. Пока продукт не финализирован так и будет.
С логах Update можно увидеть на каком файле стопорится. Скорее всего файл битдефендера.
Кроме логов обычно ничего не запрашивается.
Попробовать можно отложенный запуск, например. 
В справке есть раздел с внутренними утилитами.


----------



## Кирилл

От ТП ответа так и нет,случаи участились.
Удалил.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri, напиши тёзке на email. 
Если не в поездке, то ответит быстро.


----------



## Кирилл

Ок.


----------



## akok

Собственно сбылось я установил SafenSoft. Обрисовался вопрос, это нормальное поведение при условии, что родной защитник прекратил функционирование


----------



## SNS-amigo

akok, а система была перезагружена после установки SNS?

В предыдущей версии ПО SafenSoft было признано системой как защитное ПО.
Все наши тестеры это показали на разных машинах и системах, и с MSE он работал совместно.
Что с дефендером 8-ки пока не скажу.
Давай мне пока инфу по системе:
- 8,0 или 8,1?
- разрядность?
- Для одного языка или Pro, или...?
- с загрузкой обновления из Магазина или самостоятельная установка?
- 8,1 с пакетом Update1 или без него? 
Чтобы я мог максимально приблизиться к твоей системе. У меня есть все пакеты, кроме пиратских.


----------



## Phoenix

Подтверждаю замечание akok, win8.1x64pro обновлена из магазина. На данный момент удалил (мешает упражнениям в программировании ), но могу поставить.Работает. Но уведомления как то отдельно..


----------



## akok

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> - 8,0 или 8,1?


8.1



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> - разрядность?


х64



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Для одного языка или Pro, или...?


Русский, Pro



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> с загрузкой обновления из Магазина или самостоятельная установка?


Самостоятельная, с магазином не особо пользуюсь



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> 8,1 с пакетом Update1 или без него?


Обновления падают в автоматическом режиме



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> У меня есть все пакеты, кроме пиратских.


Обижаешь  У меня лицензия MSDN


----------



## SNS-amigo

> Windows 8.1 Pro x64 MSDN + AutoUpdate.


На днях попробую воспроизвести ситуацию. Сегодня уже завален работой буквально до потолка.

Для тестов на системах "Для одного языка" и "Pro" необязательно вводить лицензионный код и активироваться, теряя единицу активации, но для лицензии MSDN, конечно, без разницы.  *M*ожно *S*тавить *D*нём и *N*очью.


akok написал(а):


> Обижаешь У меня лицензия MSDN


Я имел ввиду совсем другое.


----------



## SafenSoft

От ТП не было ответа? Удивительно. Дайте подробности, подолблю их за это.


----------



## Кирилл

Немаловажный момент для ваших разработчиков:

Я отключаю службы sns,отключаю защиту,выхожу из программы.

Но ошибки доступа начинают проявляться даже когда sns выгружен и отключен!
Перезагрузка пк конечно делалась.

Как только возобновляю работу служб и sns проблемы доступа пропадают.

Я как пользователь мне кажется должен иметь право отключить защиту без удаления вашего ПО?


----------



## Кирилл

Ну теперь еще одна недоработка:
У меня установлен тимвивер,есть так же портабельная версия.
А sns не может ее разрешить,так как не может определить)

Вот что я получаю когда запускаю портабле:


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri, Что прямо это окно сразу выходит?


----------



## Кирилл

Вот,я запись сделал,там все видно.

http://rghost.ru/57532262


----------



## Кирилл

Снова та же хрень:













Это уже на спад пошло.
ТП пинаю.


> Наше ПО осуществляет защиту на нескольких уровнях, отключая верхний уровень защиты (службу) вы форсируете наше ПО на осуществление защиты только на низком уровне (в нормальном режиме работы задействованы оба) - проверке целостности исполняемых файлов и библиотек, драйверов по профилю системы, но без контроля доступа к ресурсам системы.
> 
> Как таковой функции полного отключения защиты в нашем ПО нет.
> Только удалением.


Пинаю дальше.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri, у тебя до сих пор стоит Нортон Антивирус? 
Или уже Интернет Секурити?


----------



## Кирилл

Антивирус,тот что получил в подарок от sz.
Мне еще интересно если отключить защиту нельзя то зачем такая кнопка есть?


----------



## Охотник

Хочу принять участие.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Ключи пока у меня закончились, но конечно же найду. 
Пока скачивай и ставь на 8-ку или 8,1.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Охотник, сегодня-завтра сформирую задачи для теста и перешлю тебе.
Надо будет кое-что перепроверить на 8.1 и сделать несколько скриншотов.


----------



## Theriollaria

Приветствую. Не совсем понимаю SnS. В продаже домашняя версия до сих пор 3.6 Хотя корпоративная вот уже на 3.9.1 перешла. Хотел купить корпоративку, но 5 лицензий мне для экспериментов дома как бы и не нужны. Выбрал 3.6 с ав. сканером. Немного жалею о покупке. Причины ниже.
Вначале впечатления. Выбрав 30тидневный пробный режим понял, что программа SnS категорически не дружит с ноутбуком. 
Суть проблем:
1. в ноутбуке медленный HDD + 18 Гиговый SSD в качестве кэша/раздела гибернации (причем раздел скрыт). Все это управляется драйвером Intel Rapid Storage. Пробовал установку несколько раз. Рано или поздно начинают по одному находиться DVD-RW, USB и, наконец становится видимым скрытый SSD. Все это приводит к неправильной работе Intel Rapid Storage. Если проще, то SSD кэш перестает работать в штатном режиме. Скорость работы OS замедляется в разы.
2. При выборе автосканирования USB появляется сначала BSOD, и каждое подключение конкретной флешки к конкретному данному USB порту приводит к BSOD и следующие разы. При этом другая флешка может нормально работать в этом же порту. И даже флешка, которая вызывает BSOD, в другом USB порту работает нормально. Пробовал даже менять местами флешки, которые в одном из портов приводили к BSOD. Поменявшись местами, флешки нормально работали, без проблем. Т.к становок SnS было несколько, то проверил еще одну штуку. Больше всего проблем вызывала одна флешка. Остальные же в разные разы как приводили к BSOD так и нет.
Перепробовано 3 флешки, 1 SDHC карточка, 1 внешний SSD. Попыток установки SnS было 3. Каждый раз система откатывалась из образа, добавлялся один и тот же софт и обновления.

Причем, подозреваю, что причины обеих проблем одни и те же. Почему то SnS "ссорится" с контроллером (зато это предположение объясняет почему определяется как новое оборудования DVD-привод, а затем и скрытый раздел).
Проблему пытался решать и сам и перепиской с саппортом. Слались логи от утилиты для логирования. К сожалению мою проблему повторить не удалось представителям саппорта.
Напомню, что все это относится к версии 3.6
Теперь, собственно вопросы:
1. можно ли купить последнюю версию (видимо коммерческую, т.к домашняя никак не обновляется) для дома? Смущает пробный ключик на 90 дней в 3.9 бете.
2. насколько новая 3.9 /3.9.1 отличается от 3.6? Мне не удалось 3.6 подружить со сторонним антивирусом (пробовались Webroot, с отключенной проактивкой), последняя Panda free av 2015. После перезагрузки система очень долго тупила. Работать было невозможно. Может нужно в обратной последовательности ставить? Подумалось, что может лучше установить все, что необходимо (включая желаемый антивирус) и, лишь, в самом конце, ставить SnS?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Спасибо за обращение на форум SZ и раздел SNS.

Версия 3.6 относится к 2010 году. Она не знала еще о тех программах и драйверах, которые вышли за 4 года. Тем более не была отработана технология работы на SDD.
Представьте, если бы вы поставили Касперыча версии 6-7 на современный ПК?

*Ставить сейчас надо 3,8 или 3,9 (лучше 3,9!), что мы тут даем*. Все расширенные рекомендации и пояснения по функционалу от меня есть в теме и нашем разделе.

Я на днях поставил SNS 3,9 на старый комп с ОЗУ 2х256 Мб (с ограничением по DRAM Frequency не выше 133 МГц), проц. Celeron 2,40 ГГц, в детский клуб, где нет и не будет Интернета, но есть много работы. Защитный профиль (запущенный вручную) создавался около получаса, дополнительно включил проверку съемных накопителей с запросом. Обновление сработало четко.
Компьютер летает как перышко, наш продукт его совсем не грузит.
Я описывал дополнительные антивирусные функции на comss в прошлом году. Вы это видели, я помню. 

Я предлагаю ставить систему начисто, потом драйвера, потом программы и SNS, или сначала SNS, а потом программы, зависит от того, что будете ставить.
Антивирус я ставлю после, т.к. так и его файлы будут под защитой, и он не будет бросаться на SNS, хотя есть приятные исключения и все четко работает при установке наоборот.
Но по моей схеме будет экономия вашего времени и сил. Да и защитный профиль на системный раздел быстрее создастся.

Удалите старую, поставьте новую. Дам новый годовой ключ на новую вместо купленного.
После удаления старой и перезагрузки, нужно будет вручную удалить папки от SNS и пользователя VIPO.
Раньше было так. Сейчас в новых версиях самозачистка работает намного лучше.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Опять же напоминаю, что наш продукт не антивирус, а программа построения защиты вашей системы и ваших данных с некоторыми автоматическими функциями.

Аналогия из жизни: дом строят с фундамента, потом ставят стены, лестницу, перила, потолок, подходы, двери, замки, сигнализацию и учатся все это дело использовать, входить, выходить, открывать, закрывать, включать, выключать. И никого не сбрасывают как диверсанта или десантника с самолета или вертолета — атакуй, стреляй, убивай врагов, захватывай власть, маркируй свою зону, охраняй периметр, разделяй и властвуй, как это порой делают антивирусы, одновременно по-хамски поглощая под собственные нужды ресурсы системы.

А встроенный антивирусный сканер, который может быть любым, какой прикрутят наши специалисты, лишь небольшое удобство для вашего пользования.
Кстати, в 3,9 это BD и если не ошибаюсь, вы его прекрасно знаете.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Кстати о флешках и дисках: у меня около десятка рабочих ЖД-дисков, порядка двух десяток рабочих флешек, чуть меньше карт памяти для трех фотокамер, без классов и с классами до 10-го, включительно, несколько разных кардридеров, 5-6 внешних ЖД, разного форм-фактора и интерфейса, стандарта USB 1.1-2.0-3.0, парочка USB-хабов. Ни один из них не вызывает бсод-проблем при ежедневном использовании. Нужды в покупке SDD нет, т.к. и ЖД прекрасно работают и быстро загружают систему как с одним SNS SW, так и в паре с NIS, или только с одним NIS. Даже Win 8,1, о которой говорят, что она грузится медленнее 8,0, не то, чтобы грузится, а просто плавно открывается и порхает как бабочка.


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Спасибо за обращение на форум SZ и раздел SNS.
> 
> Версия 3.6 относится к 2010 году. Она не знала еще о тех программах и драйверах, которые вышли за 4 года. Тем более не была отработана технология работы на SDD.
> Представьте, если бы вы поставили Касперыча версии 6-7 на современный ПК?


Скажу больше. Это встречается сплошь и рядом  Железки у меня тоже не сильно чтобы и новые. Но Ноутбук поновее конечно.



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> *Ставить сейчас надо 3,8 или 3,9 (лучше 3,9!), что мы тут даем*. Все расширенные рекомендации и пояснения по функционалу от меня есть в теме и нашем разделе.


Спасибо, я уже читал данный форум. Именно поэтому и написал здесь.



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Я на днях поставил SNS 3,9 на старый комп с ОЗУ 2х256 Мб (с ограничением по DRAM Frequency не выше 133 МГц), проц. Celeron 2,40 ГГц, в детский клуб, где нет и не будет Интернета, но есть много работы. Защитный профиль (запущенный вручную) создавался около получаса, дополнительно включил проверку съемных накопителей с запросом. Обновление сработало четко.
> Компьютер летает как перышко, наш продукт его совсем не грузит.


3.6 без ав. движка установлена на самом первом нетбуке Asus Eee PC701 Селерон М 600 Мгц/256 ОЗУ/ XP SP3. Тоже без проблем все. Правда я его исключительно для книжкочитания использую. Поэтому и смотрю до сих пор на SnS ввиду отсутствия нагрузки на систему в принципе. 



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Я описывал дополнительные антивирусные функции на comss в прошлом году. Вы это видели, я помню.


Жаль там ветка заглохла. Правда кроме нас больше никто и не участвовал в разговоре особо. Поэтому побыв на safezone некоторое время в качестве читателя (искал ответы на свои вопросы тогда), решил зарегистрироваться, для возможности участвовать в обсуждении.



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Я предлагаю ставить систему начисто, потом драйвера, потом программы и SNS, или сначала SNS, а потом программы, зависит от того, что будете ставить.


Практически так и сеть. Система уже предустановлена (Win 7), драйвера тоже. Итого откатываю каждый раз из образа и получаю систему с драйверами и ПО как на момент покупки ноутбука. Причем драйвера и ПО ставятся отдельно какойто утилитой фирменной. Но в процесс я не могу вмешаться. Каждый раз ставится полный набор всего. Приходится каждый раз стирать ненужный мне McAfee IS (штатно, затем спец утилитой). 



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Антивирус я ставлю после, т.к. так и его файлы будут под защитой, и он не будет бросаться на SNS, хотя есть приятные исключения и все четко работает при установке наоборот.


Как раз по антивирусу вопрос. После того, как установил, перегружаю ОС и начинаются тормоза системы. И если у Webroot это вполне объясняется наличием собственной, весьма злой проактивки, то что не так с Panda 2015? Помнится, годика полтора назад Panda Cloud Free версия прекрасно уживалась с SnS (где-то 2.3 версия наверное).



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> экономия вашего времени и сил...


Как раз мне не страшно подождать 2-3 часика для создания профиля. Главное, чтобы работало. 



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Удалите старую, поставьте новую. Дам новый годовой ключ на новую вместо купленного.


Сейчас SnS не установлена, т.к при описанным мной проблемах работать на системе практически невозможно было. Но у меня достаточно есть подробное описание способа удаления от разработчиков. Кстати пробовал настраивать по Вашему примеру из форума. Есть отличия у 3.6 и 3.8/3.9, хоть и не сильно большие.
Ключик на 90 дней у меня уже есть. Экспериментировать, думаю, буду ближе к НГ. Хотя, может, и раньше. Просто есть пара нужных программ, которые 100% должны здесь, на системе, работать.

Не откажусь также от подробной помощи, для установки антивируса. В 3.6 выбор в контекстном меню режима установки, не сильно помогал. Все-равно предлагался ограниченный режим установки. И, сколько не читал ветку о совместимости ПО с SnS не совсем понял, какие же именно антивирусы "дружат" с SnS. 
Ноутбук у меня не то чтобы очень мощный i3 (2го поколения) 1.4 Ггц (2 реальных, 4 виртуальных ядра), 5 Гб ОЗУ, Win 7 x64, В качестве HDD сейчас SSD (заменил тот маленький кэш на полноценный SSD на 240 Гб). Имею странный парадокс. С одной стороны, вполне комфортно идут игрушки (не самые новые конечно), если нет четких требований по процессору. А с другой, далеко не все антивирусы работают комфортно у меня на ноуте.
Поэтому если кто-то смог подружить SnS с Webroot, Avira, Forticlient, Panda или другим простеньким ав, то с удовольствием, послушаю комментарии. Хочу ему в пару что-то работающее на автомате.
Для сравнения, сейчас на ноуте Bullguard IS установлен. Не скажу, что система "летает" но нет подтормаживаний и лагов (хотя баз антивируса система работает явно быстрее). Но его не рассматриваю, т.к 2 Bitdefendera незачем в системе держать. Да и файрвольная часть от Agnitum может "не прижиться".

PS: Было бы интересно услышать от разработчиков, комментарии по фильтрации по подписям. Пропускать доверенные приложения на основании подписей - это конечно хорошо. Но, совсем недавно, появлялись приложения, с подписью M@il.ru Атаки на несколько антивирусных сайтов, сайт Adobe и т.д. тоже позволяют предположить, что замена официального дистрибутива с flash Player или java машины, дает возможность глобального заражения. Собственно вопрос в: "проверяется ли дополнительно приложение, которое SnS отнес к безвредному, проверив подпись?"


----------



## SNS-amigo

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Жаль там ветка заглохла.


Так то тестирование закончилось, а на создание тем там у меня прав нет. 



Theriollaria написал(а):


> что не так с Panda 2015


Все просто. Видимо этот 2015-й пока неизвестный продукт для новых версий SNS. Позже появился на свет. 



Theriollaria написал(а):


> у меня достаточно есть подробное описание способа удаления от разработчиков


Оно есть и было. 
*Справка SafenSoft 3,8
Справка SafenSoft 3,9 *


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Так то тестирование закончилось, а на создание тем там у меня прав нет.


Нет проблем не вижу. Анатолий Ткачев вполне идет на контакт. Было бы желание. Ну и необходимость, т.к. скорее всего, мы вдвоем и будем все обсуждать в основном. Интерес у пользователей есть, но такой - легенький. Как продукт SnS малоизвестен. 



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Все просто. Видимо этот 2015-й пока неизвестный продукт для новых версий SNS. Позже появился на свет.


Продукт свежий, очень свежий.



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Оно есть и было.
> *Справка SafenSoft 3,8
> Справка SafenSoft 3,9 *


Плохо что на офф сайте все это сложно найти.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Theriollaria написал(а):


> какие же именно антивирусы "дружат" с SnS.





Theriollaria написал(а):


> подружить SnS с Webroot, Avira, Forticlient, Panda или другим простеньким ав



Тут
Тут
Тут
Тут
Тут
В Справке SafenSoft есть рекомендации по дружбе с Dr.Web.

*С Нортоном я описывал. *

С Касперчегами (продуктами и утилитами) работает, но желательно включать предварительно режим глобальной установки. Я описывал в одной из тем раздела.

Со всеми остальными антивирусами, в том числе новой Пандой, нужно включать *Глобальный режим установки (инсталляции)*, и все будет ОК.


> Продукт свежий, очень свежий.


Я про то и говорю. Родился пандёнок после того, как в базе 3,9 были занесены списки.



Theriollaria написал(а):


> В 3.6 выбор в контекстном меню режима установки, не сильно помогал. Все-равно предлагался ограниченный режим установки.


В версии 3,6 все было по-иному. В версиях 3,8-3,9 этот автоматизм проработан гораздо глубже.


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> В версии 3,6 все было по-иному. В версиях 3,8-3,9 этот автоматизм проработан гораздо глубже.


Ну тогда пропускаем эту тему, раз подружить версию 3.6 с более новым железом будет сложновато. 
Но, по прежнему, не понимаю, почему домашнюю линейку не развивают. А в бесплатной 3.8 бета отпугивало слово "Бета" и то, что продукт в основном интересен энтузиастам. А это плохо. А это мало статистики. 
3.9 версия и вовсе распространяется с ключиком по запросу. Даже с учетом, что SnS будет работать и с просроченным ключиком (только базы перестанут обновляться). А 3.9.Х версия на 90 дней с Битом в качестве сканера, или F-port?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Ответы на некоторые общераспространенные вопросы *есть в теме по ссылке*. И далее.



Theriollaria написал(а):


> В качестве HDD сейчас SSD ...далеко не все антивирусы работают комфортно у меня на ноуте.


Это еще смотря какой SSD. Там от цены зависит работоспособность. Даже среднеценовые с трудом перекрестные операции выполняют.



Theriollaria написал(а):


> вопрос в: "проверяется ли дополнительно приложение, которое SnS отнес к безвредному, проверив подпись?"


Тоже спрашивали "Почему при запуске одних приложений SnS SW предлагает запуск этих программа в ограниченной среде или режиме установки, или вообще предлагает запретить?"
Ответ во вложении к *посту*.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Theriollaria написал(а):


> раз подружить версию 3.6 с более новым железом будет сложновато.


С новым софтом (software), а не железом (hardware). 



Theriollaria написал(а):


> почему домашнюю линейку не развивают


Как раз домашнюю и развивают (и развиваем), а корпоративная все равно имеет некоторую часть от домашней.
Благодарю этому форуму, работе тестеров и представителей компании, она уже стала бесплатной.
А на оф. сайте также есть 3,8, выполняется онлайн-запрос и получается новая версия и новая справка 3,8.
Справка на 3,9 пока только здесь на SZ. Фактически это неокончательный вариант и в нем есть вкрапления из корпоративных продуктов. Для лучшего понимания, кругозора и подготовки.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Theriollaria написал(а):


> 3.9 версия и вовсе распространяется с ключиком по запросу. Даже с учетом, что SnS будет работать и с просроченным ключиком (только базы перестанут обновляться). А 3.9.Х версия на 90 дней с Битом в качестве сканера, или F-port?


На сайте даётся временный ключ. У нас тут годовой с некоторыми vip-особенностями, которых раньше не было. Специально для форумчан-тестеров SNS. 
Некоторые ключи новых версий (специально ен проверял) не будут работать на старых версиях, т.к. ключ совсем другой.
Кто там внедрен, BD или F-prot, видно из самой программы.
Если в триальной версии ядро F-prot'а, то после установки ключа она уже от BD. Из-за этой особенности громоздкости BD (бегемота), наш SNS (носорог) набрал мегабайты в инсталляторе.


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Это еще смотря какой SSD. Там от цены зависит работоспособность. Даже среднеценовые с трудом перекрестные операции выполняют.





Спойлер: Немного не по теме топика



Позвольте с Вами не согласиться. Имею Intel 330 120 Gb на Sandforce. Как раз простейшая версия, с кучей оговорок: использует только половину объема (особенность контроллера Sandforce), не умеет самостоятельно очищать мусор (trim присутствует к обязательному к установке ПО от intel). Почти 2 года ему. Разница с обычными HDD разительна! Разница в быстродействии (даже с учетом, что Core2Duo 840/6 Gb Ram/GF 560) тоже впечатляет.
На ноутбуке, кэш (подозреваю что часть ошибок давала и его неправильная работа) заменен полноценным mSata Crucial 500M (контроллер Marvel). Здесь сложно сказать что-то. Винту 1 месяц. Но даже здесь заметно, что если Bullguard IS раньше (SSD кэш+тупка HDD) раньше слегка тупил, то сейчас (SSD системным) лагов почти незаметно.





SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Тоже спрашивали "Почему при запуске одних приложений SnS SW предлагает запуск этих программа в ограниченной среде или режиме установки, или вообще предлагает запретить?"
> Ответ во вложении к *посту*.


К сожалению алгоритм последний раз я видел от Вас же на commse. А перед этим в институте лет 16 тому. Вроде и наглядно но и не дружу я с этим давно.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Вроде и наглядно но и не дружу я с этим давно.


Да и Нет. 0 и 1. Открыто и Закрыто. Нет ничего проще.
Анекдот про Сталина помните? Где он отвечал на все вопросы Нет, а в конце сказал Да.
Вот так это и работает - враг не пройдет, кем бы он не притворялся, какие байки про себя не плёл, чего бы не обещал. А если что-то нетривиальное проходит, то только в "тюрьму", чтобы там и остаться. Для выявления иных есть средства защиты внутри продукта, которые требуют участия пользователя.
Помните я говорил сегодня про построение защиты и аналогом приводил строительство дома? Какую линию обороны построишь, так дальше и жить будешь.
Есть еще более детское объяснение - сказка про трех поросят, каждый из которых построил жильё соразмерно собственному разумению и трудовому опыту. 



> Про SSD.


Они совершенно разные. "Сырье" нынче дорого. Как уж повезет.
Т.к. продукты SNS ничего не сканируют, в т.ч. свои же собственные файлы ежеминутно на вирусы не проверяют, то скорее всего они самостоятельно не могут вызвать проблемы с дисками этого типа.


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> С новым софтом (software), а не железом (hardware).


Хотел возразить, перечитал, и согласился. Новое железо - новые драйвера /ПО. А не дружит SnS именно с драйверами/ПО.


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> На сайте даётся временный ключ. У нас тут годовой с некоторыми vip-особенностями, которых раньше не было. Специально для форумчан-тестеров SNS.  Некоторые ключи новых версий (специально не проверял) не будут работать на старых версиях, т.к. ключ совсем другой.


Интересны особенности использования форумными ключиками. Есть конкретные задания, обязательные к исполнению или установил и работаешь, а комментарии по мере появления проблем? Потому как я за ПК в основном работаю (ну и развлекаюсь тоже иногда). Софт я использую не весь стандартный, так что все-равно будет что рассказать о совместимости. 



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Кто там внедрен, BD или F-prot, видно из самой программы.
> Если в триальной версии ядро F-prot'а, то после установки ключа она уже от BD. Из-за этой особенности громоздкости BD (бегемота), наш SNS (носорог) набрал мегабайты в инсталляторе.


Тут в курсе, перечитал всю доку к продукту в надежде найти причины своих траблов. Значит F-Port будет на 3месячной триалке и Bit если ключ форумный.




SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Да и Нет. 0 и 1. Открыто и Закрыто. Нет ничего проще.
> Анекдот про Сталина помните? Где он отвечал на все вопросы Нет, а в конце сказал Да.
> Вот так это и работает - враг не пройдет, кем бы он не притворялся, какие байки про себя не плёл, чего бы не обещал. А если что-то нетривиальное проходит, то только в "тюрьму", чтобы там и остаться. Для выявления иных есть средства защиты внутри продукта, которые требуют участия пользователя.
> Помните я говорил сегодня про построение защиты и аналогом приводил строительство дома? Какую линию обороны построишь, так дальше и жить будешь.


Не нужно меня агитировать лишний раз, я уже "на все готовая" Вот и охота дополнить SnS медведом-Panda(ой) либо Norton(ом) новым облачным и получить нестандартную защиту. 



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Они совершенно разные. "Сырье" нынче дорого. Как уж повезет.
> Т.к. продукты SNS ничего не сканируют, в т.ч. свои же собственные файлы ежеминутно на вирусы не проверяют, то скорее всего они самостоятельно не могут вызвать проблемы с дисками этого типа.


Ни Micron (а Crucial их тм) ни Intel вроде бы не увлекаются ширпотребом. Проблемки появятся позже. С измельчением техпроцесса падает наработка на отказ. Если не придумают в ближайшее время нового чего (вернее не внедрят анонсированную одним из университетов технологию) будут часто помирать SSD.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Theriollaria написал(а):


> либо Norton(ом)


C Нортоном у меня и фан-тестеров проблем не было. Местную ссылку уже давал на 6-й странице темы. *Вот еще раз. *
А с новым еще рано. Будет релиз стопроцентный, и не финально-бетовый, будем проверять.



> Про ключи.


 Пока давали только форумчанам, которые принимали активное участие в тестировании и т.с. заслужили "непосильным трудом". 
Но тех.дир. разрешил давать всем новым тестерам тоже. 


> Про то, что на сайте трудно найти


Главная → Продукты → Продукты для дома → SysWatch Personal 3.9 Beta → Описание
http://www.safensoft.ru/security.phtml?c=919



> Про технологию контроля


Разумеется дополняются новые элементы в защиту, но технология в целом пока остается неизменной:
D.I.C. (Dynamic Integrity Control). Защищает все исполняемые приложения системы благодаря обнаружению попыток несанкционированного запуска процессов и блокировки их запуска до того, как процесс может нанести вред системе.
D.S.E. (Dynamic Sandbox Execution). Специальная среда для запуска потенциально опасных приложений обеспечивает контроль системных привилегий для блокировки вредоносных действий.
D.R.C. (Dynamic Resource Control). Контролирует доступ различных приложений к файловой системе, ключам реестра, а также доступ к внешним устройствам и сетевым ресурсам.

Если алгоритм непонятен ввиду сложных терминов (это нормально, всего знать невозможно), тогда вот эта упрощенная схема должна все пояснить. Оф. ссылка.







> Про другие антивири, которые мы не описали.


Мы сделали немало тестов, в том числе с комплексными средствами. Но не описали их все, потому что в прошлом году Майкрософт начудили с обновлениями, и впопыхах выпустив сырую Windows 8,0, через полгода начали латать и латают до сих пор, называя их то 8,1, то Update1, то вообще неизвестно как.
В большинстве своем самые известные и отчасти малоизвестные антивирусные средства совместимы, в остальных случаях ГРИ опять же приходит на выручку. Конфликтные опции в 3,9 отключены по умолчанию. Найдутся еще - специалисты разберутся.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Theriollaria написал(а):


> А не дружит SnS именно с драйверами/ПО.


Точнее сказать, дружба строится согласно алгоритму выше.

А тема "Программное обеспечение НЕсовместимое с защитой SafenSoft SysWatch" фактически не заполнена. 
Все ошибки в тестировании проверены и причины выявлены.
А несовместимости с драйверами устройств вообще не было замечено ни на ноутбуках, ни на десктопах.

Кстати выявлена несовершенность снимков систем Windows. Система оставляет много мусора во время отката, отсюда некое наслоение. Потому, если после отката защита работает, значок не пропадает, ошибок нет, то можно считать результат проверки положительным, а если что-то идет не так, то для чистоты теста нужно все перепроверять на новой системе. Что и делаем.
Можно даже Windows не активировать лишний раз, а ввел известную команду для продления испытательного периода в 30-дней и действуй. Мало? Еще и еще - до 120 дней в совокупности.
Хотя пару дней для теста вполне хватает. Т.к. у людей обычно есть и другие дела.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Вообще, если найдете несовместимое ПО или даже драйвер, пишите в *той* теме. Там в шапке все написано.
Я буду сам лично проверять каждый случай на чистой системе.


----------



## SNS-amigo

> подружить SnS с Webroot, Avira, Forticlient, Panda ... Bullguard IS ... Agnitum



Авира была изначально совместима, вряд ли что-то может кардинально измениться.
Бульдожик (Bullguard IS) в чем-то похож на неё (функционал и хватка), а внутри BD, что и уже само по себе не раз проверено.
Forticlient - не проверяли.
Webroot, как и "Шампунь" - одни из старейших утилитщиков. Что в их новомодных IS'ах может быть такого, что вызовет конфликт? Априори не должно.
Agnitum может кое-что запретить при некоторых пользовательских настройках, но вряд ли они подерутся при включенном ГРИ. Уж русские как-нибудь договорятся.

Но если есть желающие проверить и найти глюк — милости просим.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Как продукт SnS малоизвестен.


Не совсем так, достаточно известен, но халявных версий никогда не было.
Мало кто готов выстроить защиту на потенциально высоком уровне, многие в основном полагаются на антивирусную линию обороны, когда всем управляет антивирус и говорит, что есть хорошо, и что есть плохо. Т.е. диктует свои правила, изначально навязывая определение, что некий "вирус" - это "враг, которого нужно расстрелять без суда и следствия".
Но события последних лет наглядно демонстрируют, что вредоносными могут быть вполне легитимные программы, имеющие и сертификат, и ЭЦП, и ведущие себя как антивирус. А также довольно популярное ПО, осуществляющие изначально заложенную в них слежку за пользователями, перехватывая всю возможную информацию. 
Что уж говорить про ПО, которое *работает на спецслужбы и НАТО*.


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Точнее сказать, дружба строится согласно алгоритму выше.
> А тема "Программное обеспечение НЕсовместимое с защитой SafenSoft SysWatch" фактически не заполнена.
> Все ошибки в тестировании проверены и причины выявлены.
> А несовместимости с драйверами устройств вообще не было замечено ни на ноутбуках, ни на десктопах.


Ну моя ситуация несколько опровергает Ваше утверждение. Не думаю что было так уж много тестов на ноутбуках со, считайте, гибридным вариантом HDD. Причем 90% софта намертво завязано на производителя ноутбука. Поэтому и приходится вместо обычной установки, откатываться каждый раз из заводского диска. Были попытки настройки Intel rapid storage вручную. Но это нетривиальная штука даже повторяя по скринам. Тот же Doldy surround вшит в фирменные драйвера. Получаешь или свежие аудио драйвера или Dolgy на старых.



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Кстати выявлена несовершенность снимков систем Windows. Система оставляет много мусора во время отката, отсюда некое наслоение. Потому, если после отката защита работает, значок не пропадает, ошибок нет, то можно считать результат проверки положительным, а если что-то идет не так, то для чистоты теста нужно все перепроверять на новой системе. Что и делаем.
> Можно даже Windows не активировать лишний раз, а ввел известную команду для продления испытательного периода в 30-дней и действуй. Мало? Еще и еще - до 120 дней в совокупности.
> Хотя пару дней для теста вполне хватает. Т.к. у людей обычно есть и другие дела.





Спойлер: Оффтоп



Windows вообще забавная зверушка. Вспомните вариант с ключом реестра, позволяющим превратить любую версию Windows в другую (точно работало на XP и 7ке, 5 в 1 так делали пираты). Или этот интересный вариантец в 2012г, когда M$ очередным патчем добавили что-то и пиратские версии работали не стабильно и перегружались раз в 10 минут.





SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Вообще, если найдете несовместимое ПО или даже драйвер, пишите в *той* теме. Там в шапке все написано.
> Я буду сам лично проверять каждый случай на чистой системе.


Найду. я точно найду. Мне везет на такое.


Спойлер: Оффтопик2



Пример: Вариант, где слабенькое встроенное в процессор видео от Intel + видеокарта от nVidia. В прошлом году они добавили Geforce Expireince. Намерения разрабов были самые гуманные: драйвер определяет установленную игру и оптимизирует настройки. Есть у данной тулзы и еще одно свойство: Видеокарта перестает работать с пиратски установленными играми. Заодно видеокарта перестает работать и с некоторыми вполне бесплатными MMO. А также со вполне легальными купленными играми (Diablo 3 нельзя запиратить, т.к все завязано на офф.сайт и постоянное подключение кинтернету). Зато неустановка Geforce Expireince вполне решает все эти проблемы. Тем ни менее форумы все еще пестрят вопросами: @почему не работает видеокарта". Сам выяснил случайно.





SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Не совсем так, достаточно известен, но халявных версий никогда не было.


Были. На пиратских CD с антивирусным софтом Первое мое знакомство с SnS когдато так произошло.



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Мало кто готов выстроить защиту на потенциально высоком уровне, многие в основном полагаются на антивирусную линию обороны, когда всем управляет антивирус и говорит, что есть хорошо, и что есть плохо. Т.е. диктует свои правила, изначально навязывая определение, что некий "вирус" - это "враг, которого нужно расстрелять без суда и следствия".
> Но события последних лет наглядно демонстрируют, что вредоносными могут быть вполне легитимные программы, имеющие и сертификат, и ЭЦП, и ведущие себя как антивирус. А также довольно популярное ПО, осуществляющие изначально заложенную в них слежку за пользователями, перехватывая всю возможную информацию.


Слишком много от пользователя требуется для построения защиты. Слишком нестандартно все. Хотя, при наличии стандартного софта, который уже установлен, пользователю даже настраивать ничего не надо. Вопросы обычно возникаю, когда SnS уже установлен и нужно установить новый софт.  По крайней мере мне было сложновато иногда.


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Авира была изначально совместима, вряд ли что-то может кардинально измениться.
> Бульдожик (Bullguard IS) в чем-то похож на неё (функционал и хватка), а внутри BD, что и уже само по себе не раз проверено.


Естественно. Bullguard IS является сместью румынского движка и файрвольной части от Agnitum. Первая, 2012 версия даже выглядела, как OSSP в красном и на английском.


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Forticlient - не проверяли.


Как раз зря -идеальный кандидат в спутники. Он же тоже является скорее Endpoint исполнением, причем частью аппаратно-программной защиты.



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Webroot, как и "Шампунь" - одни из старейших утилитщиков. Что в их новомодных IS'ах может быть такого, что вызовет конфликт? Априори не должно.


До появления Webroot антивируса я о них и не слышал даже. Причем и антивирус, в теперешнем виде, появился только благодаря поглощению Prevx. С 3.6 версией мне неудалось подружить их. После установки и ребута системы, Webroot долго мерился проактивкой SnS. Отключение соотвествующих опций, слегка оживило систему, но до юзабельного вида было далеко далеко.



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Agnitum может кое-что запретить при некоторых пользовательских настройках, но вряд ли они подерутся при включенном ГРИ. Уж русские как-нибудь договорятся.


Вот такой связки совсем не понимаю SnS и OSSP просто передерутся, меряясь HIPSами.



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Но если есть желающие проверить и найти глюк — милости просим.


Устаканятся некоторые вещи - начну пробовать.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Причем 90% софта намертво завязано на производителя ноутбука.


Я говорил про точки восстановления, а не про вендорские ноутбучные рекавери.



Theriollaria написал(а):


> В прошлом году они добавили Geforce Expireince.


Не в прошлом, а гораздо раньше. В прошлом это стало сильно заметно. Знаю не по наслышке. Некоторые некупленные игры при проверке оказываются совместимы и работают.



Theriollaria написал(а):


> Были. На пиратских CD с антивирусным софтом


Ситуация был несколько иначе. Название компании тогда было другое Safe'n'Sec, а годовой ключ можно было получить сдав онлайн-экзамен на знание основ и программы. Каждую неделю из лучших ответов выбирался самый лучший. Кто-то и вложил полученный ключ в диск.



Theriollaria написал(а):


> Он же тоже является скорее Endpoint исполнением, причем частью аппаратно-программной защиты.


У нас есть свой недомашний продукт.


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Я говорил про точки восстановления, а не про вендорские ноутбучные рекавери.


Я понял. И тоже не понимаю, почему имея оступ ко всем собственным технологиям нельзя было сделать бэкапы и точки восстановления более удобными и эффективными. Или купить на крайний случай ПО, которое умеет делать это лучше (как сделано с записью дисков из проводника). 


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Не в прошлом, а гораздо раньше. В прошлом это стало сильно заметно. Знаю не по наслышке. Некоторые некупленные игры при проверке оказываются совместимы и работают.


Данная утилита появилась в прошлом году. Некоторые купленные тоже не работают. 



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Ситуация был несколько иначе. Название компании тогда было другое Safe'n'Sec, а годовой ключ можно было получить сдав онлайн-экзамен на знание основ и программы. Каждую неделю из лучших ответов выбирался самый лучший. Кто-то и вложил полученный ключ в диск.


А есть разница? С названием компании? На сайте до сих пор встречается название Safe'n'Sec.



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> У нас есть свой недомашний продукт.


Ну да, удаленное администрирование и глобальное обновление, запрет запуска USB девайсов как раз от корпоративного продукта. По крайней мере в 3.6/3.8 такое было.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Данная утилита появилась в прошлом году.


В январе 2013 мы ее уже обсуждали, значит вышла в 2012. Ныне расширенный вариант.



Theriollaria написал(а):


> А есть разница? С названием компании?


Сейчас уже несколько лет не проводятся.



Theriollaria написал(а):


> администрирование и глобальное обновление, запрет запуска USB девайсов как раз от корпоративного продукта


Не совсем так. Технология SysWatch и некоторые другие пришли из разработки для корп.версии. Продукт изменился и получил название SysWatch. В нашем разделе есть старые темы.
На нашем форуме было подробно все рассказано, но от него сейчас остался только снимок.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Главная задача тестера* – тестирование программного продукта SafenSoft / Safe`n`Sec (оценка функциональности, соответствия требованиям качества и безопасности).

Своей работой тестер призван способствовать усовершенствованию программного продукта, находить и пытаться устранить ошибки в разных версиях программы, составлять их подробное описание, помогать делать продукт более функциональным и удобным для пользователя. При этом тестер не должен пытаться причинить вред своей или чужой системе, используя программный продукт SafenSoft / Safe`n`Sec (далее сокр. SnS или SNS), не должен нарушать условия пользовательского соглашения программного продукта SafenSoft / Safe`n`Sec (принимаются при установке, рекомендуются к прочтению).

Исключение — специальный тест на устойчивость и противодействие вредоносным программам, во время проведения которого на жестком диске тестера не должно быть никаких важных личных данных, потеря которых для него нежелательна.

*Вы можете стать тестером*, если:
- любите искать ошибки в программном обеспечение (ПО), изучать аспекты несовместимости со всех сторон;
- любите тестировать программное обеспечение на стадии разработки и делиться своими впечатлениями о нем;
- знаете, как установить, удалить или переустановить ПО, чтобы избавиться от проблем и не создать новые;
- уверенно пользуетесь компьютером и умеете устранять самые основные программно-технические неполадки;
- умеете создавать резервные копии своих данных, в т.ч. переносить их в другой раздел или на другой накопитель.

*Обязанности тестера просты* и направлены лишь на то, чтобы избежать лишних проблем во время тестирования ПО.

* 



 Тестер SafenSoft / Safe`n`Sec должен*:
- использовать самые новые версии тестируемого продукта, отслеживать новости и обновления раздела SafenSoft / Safe`n`Sec;
- обладать такими важными личными качествами как аккуратность, внимательность, терпеливость и бесконфликтность;
- знать ПК и Windows на уровне продвинутого пользователя (уметь ставить ОС и ПО, делать откаты, устранять сбои);
- понимать вред, который могут принести вредоносные и потенциально-нежелательные программы личным данным и ОС;
- хранить свои личные данные (фото, документы, базы данных) и прочий накопленный материал на отдельном накопителе;
- уметь составлять отчёты и обзоры в приложениях Microsoft Windows или в расширенном редакторе постов на форуме.

*Норматив тестера SafenSoft / Safe`n`Sec*
1. Проводить тестирование новых и бета-версий SnS (по мере возможности).
2. Проводить тестирование связок SnS с другим ПО, включая антивирусное.
3. Проводить оперативную проверку новых и/или малоизвестных функций SnS.
4. Обновлять темы раздела новыми результатами, скриншотами тестов, ошибок и багов.
5. Помогать новичкам, обратившимся за помощью, снабжать их информацией по решению проблем.
6. Информировать команду SnS и техподдержку о найденных багах в новых и бета-версиях.


----------



## Phoenix

Установка SySWath на новой системе windows technical preview x64 (Build9841)









Совместная работа SySWatch и EmsiSoft Internet Security проблем не выявлено.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix написал(а):


> windows technical preview x64 (Build9841)


Это было скачано и установлено *Windows Technical Preview 10*
http://windows.microsoft.com/ru-ru/windows/preview-download?ocid=tp_site_downloadpage

Из темы по ссылке >>> (для тех, кто не знает что это и откуда взялось). 


Phoenix написал(а):


> Совместная работа SySWatch и EmsiSoft Internet Security проблем не выявлено.


Точнее: Защитник Windows + Windows Defender + SySWatch + EmsiSoft Internet Security составили anti-malware квартет.
В результате работы Защитника был отрегулированы и распределены статусы между антивредоносными программами.


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Точнее: Защитник Windows + Windows Defender + SySWatch + EmsiSoft Internet Security составили anti-malware квартет.


Не, defender в отключке - SysWatch его вырубил, я ничего не делал.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix написал(а):


> Не, defender в отключке - SysWatch его вырубил, я ничего не делал.


Нет, не так, сейчас все объясню.


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Защитник Windows + Windows Defender + SySWatch + EmsiSoft Internet Security составили anti-malware квартет.
> В результате работы Защитника был отрегулированы и распределены статусы между антивредоносными программами.


Ранее в Windows был ЦОБ - центр обеспечения безопасности, который изображался в виде красного щита.
Сейчас это ЦП - центр поддержки. Работа Защитника в корне переработана.






Клик по важным сообщения ЦП открывает следующее окно






Внимательно читаем, что там написано по-русски: "Windows обнаружила, что у вас не установлено антишпионское ПО..."

Всё правильно, SNS SW не является *антишпионской* программой никоим боком.
Если кого-то из пользователей это волнует, то ставьте себе какую-то антишпионскую прогу, но вы все равно не будете в безопасности, т.к. америкосы все равно найдут способ, как украсть ваши данные.
Если этот знак не вызывает у вас чувство незащищенности, то кликнете по синей надписи "Не получать больше сообщений на тему..."






И на флажке больше не будет красного крестика.


----------



## Phoenix

Защитник Windows + Windows Defender - это разве не одно и тоже ? Защитник Windows == Windows Defender - так наверное. А сервис или драйвер всё равно будет работать.




Код:



__
__
__



O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MpAsDesc.dll,-320 (WdNisSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Defender\NisSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MpAsDesc.dll,-310 (WinDefend) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe (file missing)


__




Dragokas написал(а):


> Имеет такие службы:
> WinDefend (сам защитник)
> WdNisSvc (служба проверки сети защитника)


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix написал(а):


> Не, defender в отключке - SysWatch его вырубил, я ничего не делал.


Объясняю. Defender в отключке, но *Центр Защиты работает, он и выключил Defender. *

Именно Центр Защиты определил наличие в системе антивирусной программы SafenSoft SW, а также антивирусной и антишпионской программы EmsiSoft IS, скоординировал их права и работу, чтобы они могли работать одновременно и не мешать друг другу.

Теперь благодаря улучшенной работе встроенного координатора на компьютере вполне могут сработаться несколько антивирусных программ.

Список компонентов Центра Защиты см. на скриншоте ниже.




 

Покажи тот же скриншот с уже установленным EmsiSoft IS, что там написано.


----------



## Phoenix

Action Center.







 



Emsi как антишпион, как я и хотел  (Они читают мои мысли )


----------



## SNS-amigo

Да, всё верно. Как я и предполагал.
Работа нескольких антивредоносных программ скоординирована Центром Защиты.
А на снимках Windows Technical Preview 10 -* это Action Center. *


----------



## SNS-amigo

Дарю идею для новых тестов.
Если соблюдать условия работы Центра Защиты, то можно держать на ПК несколько антивредоносных программ, чьи функции пересекаются и дублируются.
Скорее всего это уже работает на Win8.1, никто просто не проверял (всё on-demand'ом мусор сканируют ).
Т.к. сейчас Windows Technical Preview 10 - это все та же Win8.1 с некоторыми незначительными фиксами.
Но microsoft надеются, что к весне они успеют сделать суперновые и суперклёвые вещи.  Ага, счас.


----------



## УП 7151

SafenSoft, SNS-amigo, Ребятушки, проблема. Хотел приобрести продление а мне выдало ( см. скриншоты ). А ведь этот ключик вы мне выдали при премировании.


----------



## Phoenix

Turok написал(а):


> Ребятушки, проблема. Хотел приобрести продление а мне выдало ( см. скриншоты ). А ведь этот ключик вы мне выдали при премировании.


Бета ключи не продаются 3.9 - бета версия.


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Дарю идею для новых тестов.


Пробовал AvastFree - вообще не устанавливался, DrWeb9 вешает систему - на форуме веба тоже пробовали - плохо работает сам по себе - файер не работает, красный крест висит в агенте..
Ресурсов не хватит на 3 и более программ.


----------



## Кирилл

Ранее сообщал о наличии проблемы с зависшим процессом sns.
Проблема с зависаниями не решена,анализ затянулся,причина осталась неясна - пришлось sns удалить.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri,
Ни на одном ПК нам с Охотником не удалось воспроизвести твою ситуацию с зависанием.
Пробовали и 8-ку и 8.1-ку и со всеми апдейтами - все работает корректно.
*Твой случай единичный*. Но нам удалось выявить некоторые другие проблемы и мелкие нестыковки с другим ПО.
Команда разработки уведомлена, разбираются.


Phoenix написал(а):


> Пробовал AvastFree - вообще не устанавливался, DrWeb9 вешает систему - на форуме веба тоже пробовали - плохо работает сам по себе - файер не работает, красный крест висит в агенте..


С чем пробовали? С одним лишь Windows Defender + аваст или доктор?


Phoenix написал(а):


> Бета ключи не продаются 3.9 - бета версия.


Да. Это специальная версия и специальный ключ. 
Я про это сразу говорил. Не надо ничего приобретать, пока нет финальной версии. Мы сами дадим.


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> С чем пробовали? С одним лишь Windows Defender + аваст или доктор?


Сначала поставил SysWatch. Avast сказал - не поддерживается ОС. DrWeb без FireWall работает нормально. (но на всякий отключил превентиную защиту и антируткит проверку).

А если при доступе к файлам автоматом подсовывать на проверку антивирусу (встроенному) - получится on-demand scanner - или так долго будет запускаться движок сканера ?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix написал(а):


> А если при доступе к файлам автоматом подсовывать на проверку антивирусу (встроенному) - получится on-demand scanner - или так долго будет запускаться движок сканера ?


Ничче не понял.  - "Word: Ваше предложение не согласовано".
...автоматом ... подсовывать...

Как говорится: вы уж определитесь, автоматом или подсовывать или что или кому подсовывать...


----------



## Phoenix

Встроенный антивирус проверяет файлы ? Нет. А если его заставить, как при настройке - разрешить после проверки.


----------



## Кирилл

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Ни на одном ПК нам с Охотником не удалось воспроизвести твою ситуацию с зависанием.


Мне тоже.


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> *Твой случай единичный*.


Да,возможно это так,хотелось проблему все таки выяснить просто.
Есть собственные догадки,буду проверять весной когда в том числе этот комп ждет тотальная перетряска.


----------



## УП 7151

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Да. Это специальная версия и специальный ключ.
> Я про это сразу говорил. Не надо ничего приобретать, пока нет финальной версии. Мы сами дадим.


Но через 60 дней заканчивается действие ключа, а я хочу остать ся на SnS. Будет ли он работать и дальше, активация то слетит ?!


----------



## SNS-amigo

2 месяца - это большой срок. Там и будет видно.


----------



## УП 7151

SNS-amigo, Кстати, ради прикола установил на 2 дня Dr.Web 9 ( триал ) и установился классически и работал нормально. Снёс, т.к. проблем не было и решать не чего было, а так хотелось помочь тому, у кого были проблемы в этой связке.


----------



## УП 7151

SNS-amigo, А у меня обновления не проходят, останавливается на 90%.http://dropmefiles.com/0igWE


----------



## SNS-amigo

Turok, да, иногда это бывает.


----------



## УП 7151

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> да, иногда это бывает.



Да ничего страшного, просто это уже пятый день.


----------



## SNS-amigo

У меня также с пятницы, значит что-то не так с тем файликом в логах. 
Они же загружают его с сайта BD к себе, а потом программа ищет его в базах согласно списка. 
Проверьте в понедельник вечером или во вторник днем.


----------



## Phoenix

У меня обновление вручную стояло и только что обновился.


Спойлер: update



ОТЧЕТ ОБ ОБНОВЛЕНИИ КОМПОНЕНТОВ
=============================

10/5/2014 8:51:07 PM Обновление запущено с правами системной учетной записи
10/5/2014 8:51:07 PM BitDefender: Модуль успешно инициализирован.
10/5/2014 8:51:07 PM SW upd: Модуль успешно инициализирован.
10/5/2014 8:51:07 PM BitDefender: httр://updates.safensoft.com/bitdefender//versions.dat
10/5/2014 8:51:07 PM BitDefender: C:\Users\Lazarev\AppData\Roaming\bitdefender\versions.dat
10/5/2014 8:51:07 PM BitDefender: Соединение с сервером обновлений антивирусных баз BitDefender ...
10/5/2014 8:51:08 PM BitDefender: Соединение с сервером обновлений антивирусных баз выполнено успешно.
10/5/2014 8:51:08 PM BitDefender: Проверка наличия обновлений антивирусных баз...
10/5/2014 8:51:10 PM BitDefender: Найдено обновление антивирусных баз BitDefender.
10/5/2014 8:51:10 PM BitDefender: emalware.227
10/5/2014 8:51:10 PM BitDefender: emalware.239
10/5/2014 8:51:10 PM BitDefender: emalware.233
10/5/2014 8:51:10 PM BitDefender: emalware.232
10/5/2014 8:51:10 PM BitDefender: emalware.238
10/5/2014 8:51:10 PM BitDefender: emalware.226
10/5/2014 8:51:10 PM BitDefender: e_spyw.i00
10/5/2014 8:51:10 PM BitDefender: emalware.228
10/5/2014 8:51:10 PM BitDefender: e_spyw.i20
10/5/2014 8:51:10 PM BitDefender: emalware.234
10/5/2014 8:51:10 PM BitDefender: e_spyw.i17
10/5/2014 8:51:10 PM BitDefender: cevakrnl.rv3
10/5/2014 8:51:10 PM BitDefender: e_spyw.i43
10/5/2014 8:51:10 PM BitDefender: emalware.i34
10/5/2014 8:51:10 PM BitDefender: e_spyw.i16
10/5/2014 8:51:10 PM BitDefender: emalware.230
10/5/2014 8:51:10 PM BitDefender: emalware.i27
10/5/2014 8:51:10 PM BitDefender: emalware.i37
10/5/2014 8:51:10 PM BitDefender: update.txt
10/5/2014 8:51:10 PM BitDefender: emalware.235
10/5/2014 8:51:10 PM BitDefender: emalware.225
10/5/2014 8:51:10 PM BitDefender: emalware.000
10/5/2014 8:51:10 PM BitDefender: emalware.i35
10/5/2014 8:51:10 PM BitDefender: e_spyw.i22
10/5/2014 8:51:10 PM BitDefender: emalware.i05
10/5/2014 8:51:10 PM BitDefender: e_spyw.i18
10/5/2014 8:51:10 PM BitDefender: e_spyw.i19
10/5/2014 8:51:10 PM BitDefender: emalware.231
10/5/2014 8:51:10 PM BitDefender: emalware.229
10/5/2014 8:51:10 PM BitDefender: e_spyw.i23
10/5/2014 8:51:10 PM BitDefender: dalvik.cvd
10/5/2014 8:51:10 PM BitDefender: emalware.236
10/5/2014 8:51:10 PM BitDefender: emalware.i36
10/5/2014 8:51:10 PM BitDefender: emalware.237
10/5/2014 8:51:10 PM BitDefender: e_spyw.i21

10/5/2014 8:51:10 PM httр://updates.safensoft.com/ts38//lastversion.xml
10/5/2014 8:51:10 PM Соединение с сервером обновлений SafenSoft SysWatch...
10/5/2014 8:51:11 PM Соединение с сервером обновлений SafenSoft SysWatch выполнено успешно.
10/5/2014 8:51:11 PM Проверка наличия обновлений модулей SafenSoft SysWatch...
10/5/2014 8:51:11 PM Программные модули SafenSoft SysWatch не нуждаются в обновлении.

10/5/2014 8:51:11 PM Доступная информация о размере обновлений:
10/5/2014 8:51:11 PM BitDefender: Загружается файл: emalware.227
10/5/2014 8:51:11 PM BitDefender: Файл успешно загружен.
10/5/2014 8:51:11 PM BitDefender: Загружается файл: emalware.239
10/5/2014 8:51:12 PM BitDefender: Файл успешно загружен.
10/5/2014 8:51:12 PM BitDefender: Загружается файл: emalware.233
10/5/2014 8:51:12 PM BitDefender: Файл успешно загружен.
10/5/2014 8:51:12 PM BitDefender: Загружается файл: emalware.232
10/5/2014 8:51:13 PM BitDefender: Файл успешно загружен.
10/5/2014 8:51:13 PM BitDefender: Загружается файл: emalware.238
10/5/2014 8:51:13 PM BitDefender: Файл успешно загружен.
10/5/2014 8:51:13 PM BitDefender: Загружается файл: emalware.226
10/5/2014 8:51:14 PM BitDefender: Файл успешно загружен.
10/5/2014 8:51:14 PM BitDefender: Загружается файл: e_spyw.i00
10/5/2014 8:51:14 PM BitDefender: Файл успешно загружен.
10/5/2014 8:51:14 PM BitDefender: Загружается файл: emalware.228
10/5/2014 8:51:14 PM BitDefender: Файл успешно загружен.
10/5/2014 8:51:14 PM BitDefender: Загружается файл: e_spyw.i20
10/5/2014 8:51:15 PM BitDefender: Файл успешно загружен.
10/5/2014 8:51:15 PM BitDefender: Загружается файл: emalware.234
10/5/2014 8:51:15 PM BitDefender: Файл успешно загружен.
10/5/2014 8:51:15 PM BitDefender: Загружается файл: e_spyw.i17
10/5/2014 8:51:16 PM BitDefender: Файл успешно загружен.
10/5/2014 8:51:16 PM BitDefender: Загружается файл: cevakrnl.rv3
10/5/2014 8:51:17 PM BitDefender: Файл успешно загружен.
10/5/2014 8:51:17 PM BitDefender: Загружается файл: e_spyw.i43
10/5/2014 8:51:18 PM BitDefender: Файл успешно загружен.
10/5/2014 8:51:18 PM BitDefender: Загружается файл: emalware.i34
10/5/2014 8:51:19 PM BitDefender: Файл успешно загружен.
10/5/2014 8:51:19 PM BitDefender: Загружается файл: e_spyw.i16
10/5/2014 8:51:19 PM BitDefender: Файл успешно загружен.
10/5/2014 8:51:19 PM BitDefender: Загружается файл: emalware.230
10/5/2014 8:51:20 PM BitDefender: Файл успешно загружен.
10/5/2014 8:51:20 PM BitDefender: Загружается файл: emalware.i27
10/5/2014 8:51:21 PM BitDefender: Файл успешно загружен.
10/5/2014 8:51:21 PM BitDefender: Загружается файл: emalware.i37
10/5/2014 8:51:22 PM BitDefender: Файл успешно загружен.
10/5/2014 8:51:22 PM BitDefender: Загружается файл: update.txt
10/5/2014 8:51:22 PM BitDefender: Файл успешно загружен.
10/5/2014 8:51:22 PM BitDefender: Загружается файл: emalware.235
10/5/2014 8:51:23 PM BitDefender: Файл успешно загружен.
10/5/2014 8:51:23 PM BitDefender: Загружается файл: emalware.225
10/5/2014 8:51:23 PM BitDefender: Файл успешно загружен.
10/5/2014 8:51:23 PM BitDefender: Загружается файл: emalware.000
10/5/2014 8:51:24 PM BitDefender: Файл успешно загружен.
10/5/2014 8:51:24 PM BitDefender: Загружается файл: emalware.i35
10/5/2014 8:51:25 PM BitDefender: Файл успешно загружен.
10/5/2014 8:51:25 PM BitDefender: Загружается файл: e_spyw.i22
10/5/2014 8:51:25 PM BitDefender: Файл успешно загружен.
10/5/2014 8:51:25 PM BitDefender: Загружается файл: emalware.i05
10/5/2014 8:51:26 PM BitDefender: Файл успешно загружен.
10/5/2014 8:51:26 PM BitDefender: Загружается файл: e_spyw.i18
10/5/2014 8:51:27 PM BitDefender: Файл успешно загружен.
10/5/2014 8:51:27 PM BitDefender: Загружается файл: e_spyw.i19
10/5/2014 8:51:27 PM BitDefender: Файл успешно загружен.
10/5/2014 8:51:27 PM BitDefender: Загружается файл: emalware.231
10/5/2014 8:51:28 PM BitDefender: Файл успешно загружен.
10/5/2014 8:51:28 PM BitDefender: Загружается файл: emalware.229
10/5/2014 8:51:28 PM BitDefender: Файл успешно загружен.
10/5/2014 8:51:28 PM BitDefender: Загружается файл: e_spyw.i23
10/5/2014 8:51:29 PM BitDefender: Файл успешно загружен.
10/5/2014 8:51:29 PM BitDefender: Загружается файл: dalvik.cvd
10/5/2014 8:51:34 PM BitDefender: Файл успешно загружен.
10/5/2014 8:51:34 PM BitDefender: Загружается файл: emalware.236
10/5/2014 8:51:35 PM BitDefender: Файл успешно загружен.
10/5/2014 8:51:35 PM BitDefender: Загружается файл: emalware.i36
10/5/2014 8:51:36 PM BitDefender: Файл успешно загружен.
10/5/2014 8:51:36 PM BitDefender: Загружается файл: emalware.237
10/5/2014 8:51:36 PM BitDefender: Файл успешно загружен.
10/5/2014 8:51:36 PM BitDefender: Загружается файл: e_spyw.i21
10/5/2014 8:51:37 PM BitDefender: Файл успешно загружен.
10/5/2014 8:51:37 PM BitDefender: Установка обновлений антивирусных баз...
10/5/2014 8:51:37 PM BitDefender: emalware.227
10/5/2014 8:51:37 PM BitDefender: emalware.239
10/5/2014 8:51:37 PM BitDefender: emalware.233
10/5/2014 8:51:37 PM BitDefender: emalware.232
10/5/2014 8:51:37 PM BitDefender: emalware.238
10/5/2014 8:51:37 PM BitDefender: emalware.226
10/5/2014 8:51:37 PM BitDefender: e_spyw.i00
10/5/2014 8:51:37 PM BitDefender: emalware.228
10/5/2014 8:51:37 PM BitDefender: e_spyw.i20
10/5/2014 8:51:37 PM BitDefender: emalware.234
10/5/2014 8:51:37 PM BitDefender: e_spyw.i17
10/5/2014 8:51:37 PM BitDefender: cevakrnl.rv3
10/5/2014 8:51:37 PM BitDefender: e_spyw.i43
10/5/2014 8:51:37 PM BitDefender: emalware.i34
10/5/2014 8:51:37 PM BitDefender: e_spyw.i16
10/5/2014 8:51:37 PM BitDefender: emalware.230
10/5/2014 8:51:37 PM BitDefender: emalware.i27
10/5/2014 8:51:37 PM BitDefender: emalware.i37
10/5/2014 8:51:37 PM BitDefender: update.txt
10/5/2014 8:51:37 PM BitDefender: emalware.235
10/5/2014 8:51:37 PM BitDefender: emalware.225
10/5/2014 8:51:37 PM BitDefender: emalware.000
10/5/2014 8:51:37 PM BitDefender: emalware.i35
10/5/2014 8:51:37 PM BitDefender: e_spyw.i22
10/5/2014 8:51:37 PM BitDefender: emalware.i05
10/5/2014 8:51:37 PM BitDefender: e_spyw.i18
10/5/2014 8:51:37 PM BitDefender: e_spyw.i19
10/5/2014 8:51:37 PM BitDefender: emalware.231
10/5/2014 8:51:37 PM BitDefender: emalware.229
10/5/2014 8:51:37 PM BitDefender: e_spyw.i23
10/5/2014 8:51:37 PM BitDefender: dalvik.cvd
10/5/2014 8:51:37 PM BitDefender: emalware.236
10/5/2014 8:51:37 PM BitDefender: emalware.i36
10/5/2014 8:51:37 PM BitDefender: emalware.237
10/5/2014 8:51:37 PM BitDefender: e_spyw.i21
10/5/2014 8:51:37 PM BitDefender: Обновление антивирусных баз установлено.


----------



## SNS-amigo

В этом списке emalware.i54 нет.
Значит должно работать и у других.


----------



## Alex1983

Скачал *SysWatch Personal 3.9 Beta с оф. сайта*. Установил.
При обновление пишет (ошибка обновления компонентов настройки)


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Задачи и обязанности предназначены:*

- для разъяснения понятия «Тестер SafenSoft / Safe`n`Sec», главной задачи и условий тестирования;
- для облегчения труда тестера, сокращения времени на установку и настройку защиты;
- для избежания типичных ошибок, которые были допущены ранее другими тестерами;
- для привлечения опытных пользователей проверить свой уровень подготовки в ИБ;
- для предостережения неопытных пользователей от потери личных и важных данных;
- для предупреждения случайных любителей "погонять" или "поковырять" диковинку.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Надо было не с сайта, а по моей ссылке.
Сделайте перезагрузку системы: Пуск - Выкл/Завершение работы.
Продукт уже содержит необходимый набор и не зависит от обновлений.

*Ссылка на ресурс для тестирования*

Согласно данным тестеров, обновление должно работать. 
По умолчанию стоит ручной режим. Можно поставить автоматический, и как только базы будут готовы - программа обновится. Уведомления можно тоже включить, если это для вас важно. 

Повторяю, программа предназначена не для сканирования вредоносных образцов, а для построения защиты ПК, используя уже заложенные в неё возможности, т.к. сканируя образцы можно только проверить "актуальность антивирусного сканера".


----------



## Alex1983

Все нормально. Создался профиль и все заработало.
Правда долго создавался более 2 часов.


----------



## УП 7151

SNS-amigo, 


Alex1983 написал(а):


> Создался профиль и все заработало.


Аналогично, пересоздал профиль и заработало.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Alex1983, я же давал в ЛС ссылку на краткую инструкцию.
Потому счёл ненужным повторять тоже самое здесь.

Создание профиля можно было остановить и перенастроить с указанием только системного раздела.
Тогда бы на все ушло от 6 до 30 минут. Потому что все файлы заносятся, даже "крабы" и "варенье".


----------



## SNS-amigo

По всем вопросам, связанным с программным обеспечением SafenSoft / Safe`n`Sec, прошу обращаться ко мне - *SNS-amigo*.

Кроме меня, вам могут ответить другие участники форума, из числа опытных тестеров и пользователей продуктов SafenSoft. Потому прошу внимательно выслушивать их советы и комментарии, не конфликтовать с ними, не разжигать спор ради спора (флейм), не вести дискуссии на грани фола.

*При обращении на форум обязательно указывайте:*
- название, версию и разрядность ОС Windows;
- название и версию продукта SafenSoft / Safe'n'Sec;
- название и версию ПО, с которым конфликт;
- откуда производилась загрузка этого ПО;
- подробное описание конфликтного случая;
- какие шаги для исправления предпринимались;
- были ли ранее конфликты с другим ПО;
- были ли аварийные отключения эл. энергии;
- какое антивирусное ПО стоит, кроме SnS;
- откуда узнали о ПО SafenSoft / Safe'n'Sec.

Вполне возможно, что для расследования программного конфликта я попрошу сделать специальный отчет системы и/или пару снимков.
Логи по сбору информации при лечении вирусного заражения, бэкапы, дампы и пр. прикладывать без моего запроса не нужно, но ссылка на тему, где вам оказывалась помощь по другим вопросам, не помешает.
Eсли я долго отсутствую или недоступен для связи, то Вы можете обратиться к моему помощнику - Охотник.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix написал(а):


> Встроенный антивирус проверяет файлы ? Нет. А если его заставить, как при настройке - разрешить после проверки.


Не совсем уловил тонкость.
Как его заставить, если Центр Защиты его сам отключил, потому что нашел другое антивирусное ПО.

Но, если уж очень нужен встроенный Windows Defender, то тогда надо ставить версию SW без антивирусного сканера. Т.е. голый Personal старой версии, только его придется покупать и вводить ключ. Без ввода ключа 30 дней любая скачанная версия работает как Delixe, т.е. со сканером. У меня в наличие уже наверное не осталось, т.б. без сканера.
Но если очень надо, то можно попросить у Кирилла SafenSoft.


----------



## Phoenix

Моя мысль была в том, что бы обходиться без второго антивируса. То есть использовать встроенный BD. Если он будет проверять все файлы перед запуском, как при настройке--



 
Может получиться что то вроде вирусного монитора (сторожа, по доступу..). Или это сильно замедлит работу системы ?
Сейчас многие антивирусы с проактивкой и могут блокировать процессы, и кто даст гарантию совместимости ?



 
Для домашнего пользователя слишком много блокировок и не понятно почему (по сообщениям программы). Если отключать защиту и/или включать режим ГУ, то ПК становится не защищённым.
(основная мысль - в любом случае проверять активные файлы сканером антивируса).


----------



## УП 7151

SNS-amigo, Phoenix,


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> если уж очень нужен встроенный Windows Defender


Ребята, я бы на вашем месте поостерёгся рассчитывать на любое антивирусное ПО от Майкрософт, да и на всю в общем то систему безопасности Windows в целом.
А вообще, как я понял, главная задача SnS не допустить попадания всякой бяки на ПК в принципе, а не отслеживать и контролировать уже просочившееся ( хотя и это он может ).


----------



## SNS-amigo

Turok, а мы и не доверяем.
Я не доверял ни чему от Майкрософта еще с 95-98-й Windows. 
И не зря. Новые подробности >>>


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Я не доверял ни чему от Майкрософта еще с 95-98-й Windows.


Уходим на Ubuntu ? или что то вроде


Спойлер















спрятал под спойлер / regist


----------



## SNS-amigo

Красная роза - эмблема любви. Не зря Нортон блокирует работу некоторых модулей 10-ки.


----------



## УП 7151

SNS-amigo, Ну ты загнул, слишком глобально. Я чуть уже, их система защиты и антивирусное ПО - ни о чём.


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Не зря Нортон


Кстати о Нортоне... А не хотят ли ваши друзья попробовать антивирусный сканер от Симантек в SnS, мне проедставляется он более солидным, нежели Битдефендер.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Turok написал(а):


> их система защиты и антивирусное ПО - ни о чём.


А почему она ни-о-чём?
Два варианта ответа и оба правильные: 
- потому что человеческие и финансовые ресурсы тратят не на АВ, а на контроль, сбор данных и шпиёнство;
- потому что в своё время купили антивирус у румын (не БитДеф, а у вообще других - GeCAD).


----------



## УП 7151

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Два варианта ответа и оба правильные


Согласен, имеют место оба в паре. Вообще потолок обнаружения Макрософтовского ПО - следящие куки-файлы и не более. В крайнем случае вирусы времён Николая второго.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Turok написал(а):


> А не хотят ли ваши друзья попробовать антивирусный сканер от Симантек в SnS, мне проедставляется он более солидным, нежели Битдефендер.


Денег не хватит. 
В Нортоне сканер - лишь часть защиты, состоящей из 5 уровней. Да и не продается он, ни частями, ни целиком. К тому же Симантек решили разделиться на две составляющие. Она будет заниматься антивирусной защитой, а другая резервным копированием. 
А если посмотреть с укором, то нафига тогда создавали новую 22-ю версию с резервным копированием. Оно им теперь по барабану.


----------



## УП 7151

SNS-amigo, Таких подробностей не знал о Нортоне, спасибо.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Turok, Это общеизвестный факт.

File
Network
Behavior
Reputation
Remediation
"Там его много" http://www.symantec.com/page.jsp?id=star (см. по заголовкам)А о разделении. Это планировалось давно, еще неокончательно, но просто пока прорабатывают вопрос извлечения прибыли на разделении. По плану разделение должно произойти до конца 2015 года. Так что времени еще полно.
Для любой американской компании главная задача - извлечение прибыли на всем что движется и не движется, а человеческий фактор (судьбы) для них пшик.


----------



## SNS-amigo

И снова ошибка. На этот раз текстовый файл не загрузился.


----------



## УП 7151

SNS-amigo, И у меня, интересно, что такое происходит исключительно в выходные. Не знаю совпадение это или что другое.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Странно, что это происходит регулярно.

Давайте поэкспериментируем и выставим такие параметры обновления


----------



## SNS-amigo

Сегодня во второй половине дня уже другая ошибка




 

Хотя указанный в отчете файл судя по дате - загружен.


----------



## Phoenix

А у меня вопрос - почему когда ставишь расписание, то всё равно написано вручную ?


----------



## УП 7151

Phoenix, Да,кстати.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Потому что это бета-версия, для неё еще не запланированы автоматические обновления.
И антивирусный сканер - это вторичный (второстепенный модуль). Беспокоиться по его поводу не стоит.
Но мне тоже хотелось бы, чтобы обновления четко загружались.

У меня Windows 8.1 Обновленная (под завязку, включая необязательные обновления).


----------



## УП 7151

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> И антивирусный сканер - это вторичный


Ну как бы,если он есть,то пусть уж работает и причём как следует.


----------



## Охотник

Будет работать.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Для чего создаётся Профиль системы (выполняется автоматическая настройка) *

Сразу после установки программы выполняется автоматическая настройка и создается Профиль системы.
Это нужно для эффективной защиты компьютера и проверки ранее установленных приложений.

Использование созданного Профиля системы позволяет:




разделить все выполняющиеся на компьютере приложения на безопасные (известные) и потенциально опасные (неизвестные);




выполнить неизвестные приложения в ограниченной среде и автоматически блокировать опасную активность таких приложений;




снизить нагрузку на пользователя, при принятии решений о запрете или разрешении активности того или иного приложения.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Из каких этапов состоит создание Профиля системы (автоматическая настройка)*

Создание Профиля системы состоит из нескольких этапов:





Обновление компонентов автоматической настройки программы через Интернет, а при его отсутствии используются внутренние компоненты.




Поиск и сбор информации обо всех исполняемых файлах (exe, com, dll и т.д.), уже находящихся на компьютере.




Идентификация файлов приложений по следующим признакам:








наличие доверенного сертификата (цифровой подписи) у приложения;








наличие записи о приложении в файлах каталога (cat-файлы) Windows;








наличие записи о приложении в "белом" списке приложений SafenSoft.




Назначение ограничений выполнения приложения:








доверенное или известное приложение (выполняется только с Частными ограничениями);








ограниченное приложение (выполняется с Общими и Частными ограничениями);








заблокированное приложение (выполнение запрещено до решения пользователя).




Проверка файлов приложения встроенным антивирусным модулем.

После создания Профиля системы программа отслеживает выполнение новых или неизвестных приложений (приложения, информации о которых нет в Профиле системы), блокирует опасные действия и предупреждает о подозрительной активности приложения.


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Turok, Это общеизвестный факт.
> 
> File
> Network
> Behavior
> Reputation
> Remediation


А еще новая 2015 версия теперь с частично облачным антивирусным модулем.

ЗЫ: А SnS не собирается под Android чего мутить? 
И с обновлением домашней версии непонятно когда общедоступный релиз то будет, а не только для тестирования.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Theriollaria, новая сборка 3,9 на подходе. Дорабатывается. 
Про андроид вот *тут* говорилось.


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Theriollaria, новая сборка 3,9 на подходе. Дорабатывается.


Именно глобальная домашняя 3.9 или очередной обычно билд для тестирования?


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Про андроид вот *тут* говорилось.


Ну здесь особо ничего и нет. Только про Эпловский вариант, который мне не особо интересен.
Тем более SnS как раз защищает целостность системы, что для Андроид самое то из-за характера угроз.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Именно глобальная домашняя 3.9 или очередной обычно билд для тестирования?


Пред-релиз. Пока дорабатывается.
Но мы тут сообща "подкинули" еще пару бажков. Хотелось бы, что их не было. 



Theriollaria написал(а):


> Только про Эпловский вариант


Админ наш *akoK* спрашивал. Safensoft ответил. В проекте есть. Думают.
Но лично я считаю защиту решета-андроида занятием неблагодарным. 
У него релизы версий входят одна за другой. На коленках пишут. 
Как их защитить, если за ними не угнаться... Нужна стабильность их софта, а не гонка за непостоянством.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Разобрались по поводу ошибки обновлений антивирусных баз.

Выходит, как в том старом одесском анекдоте: "А шо вы хотели, дорогуша, какой... дефендер, такое и скачивание?" 

Это всего лишь шутка-перефраз. А если серьезно, то тестируется не только продукт Safensoft, но и работа "дефендера" во всех его аспектах.
А у BitDefenderа если что-то закачивается битым, то компрометируется весь процесс. Это известный баг, разработчики с обеих сторон в курсе.

Если ошибка при обновлении Safensoft выходит регулярно, то нужно проделать следующую рекомендацию:
1. Самому очистить или удалить скрытую папку C:\Users\Пользователь\AppData\Roaming\*bitdefender*
2. Заново запустить процедуру обновления.
3. После получения обновлений, независимо от исхода дела, перезагрузить компьютер для того, чтобы файлы сигнатур из временной папки попали в папку антивирусного движка.
4. Проверить статус обновления в окне программы (что написано).
5. Через некоторое время, например, через день, повторить процедуру обновления вручную.

Повторяю, папка bitdefender скрытая. В Windows 8.0-8.1 отображение скрытых папок и файлов включается следующим образом.


Спойлер: Скриншот-инструкция















Получится или не получится — пишите, не стесняйтесь.


----------



## Охотник

А у меня и так вродь бы обновляется. В сентябре как-то пару раз не шло, потом когда тестировал с Нортоном и гонял по многозадачности, обновы приходили. ОК. Проверю, сообщу.
SNS-amigo, 
Как там насчет задач по утилитам, что ты мне давал? Продолжать или дождемся новой версии?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Охотник, продолжай. Но лучше созвонимся, и когда ты будешь свободен от работы, звони. 
Новая версия уже есть, но пока не для публичного тестирования. А тут у нас всё-таки публичное.


----------



## SNS-amigo

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> нужно проделать следующую рекомендацию:



Вот и подтверждение того, что эта рекомендация эффективно работает.
Просто очистил папку bitdefender от содержимого после неудачного обновления.
Успешный результат выделен зелёной рамкой.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Запуск или установка нужного приложения, которое блокируется защитой*

1. В главном окне SNS кликните по названию приложения в строке "Последний инцидент".
2. В новом окне выберите вкладку "Условия выполнения" и кликните "Общие и частные".
3. Здесь выберите команду "Сделать приложение доверенным" и нажмите кнопку "ОК".
5. Снова откройте главное окно SNS и кликните на тот же "Последний инцидент".
6. Поставьте галочку на "Включить режим выполнения Программы установки/обновления".
7. Нажмите кнопки "Применить", ОК и можете приступать к установке приложения.


----------



## akok

Проблему еще не решили?


----------



## SNS-amigo

akok, ну как же, вдвоем с Фениксом разбирали, описывали.
Нет там никакой проблемы. Сейчас вставлю ссылку.

Вот, в *соседней теме* все описано и показано на скриншотах.

В двух словах: *SNS SW - это не антишпиёнское ПО*, и никогда им не было.


----------



## akok

Понятно. Вариант указывать центру решения проблем не отключать защитника не рассматривался?


----------



## SNS-amigo

akok написал(а):


> Вариант указывать центру решения проблем не отключать защитника не рассматривался?


В Windows нет иного варианта, как ЦОБ для предыдущих версий и ЦП для 8-рок и более новых.
Как может программа SNS указывать Windows что делать?

Ранее, было ПО, которое можно было интерпретировать как комплексное антивирусно-антишпионское ПО.
Вот тема 2010 года. В том числе в предыдущей 3,6 версии Deluxe загружались сигнатуры антишпионских баз от VBA32.
В текущей тестируемой версии загружаются только антивирусные базы от BD.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Ээ.. Я, конечно, только познакомился с продуктом, даже пощупать интересные места не успел. Но в чем проблема с защитником?


----------



## SNS-amigo

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Но в чем проблема с защитником?


Пост №247 и в нем по ссылкам.
Если внимательно читать и смотреть изображения, то никаких проблем нет.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Так и мой вопрос про то же был. Не наблюдал никаких проблем с защитником.
И вообще, не все то, что Windows выдает за проблему, является таковой.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Установленная бета-версия 3.9 успешно обновилась до версии 3.10.
Перед загрузкой обновлений надо зачистить антивирусную директорию C:\Users\Пользователь\AppData\Roaming\bitdefender
Потом запустить обновление вручную. Запроса на перезагрузку системы не было, но лучше перезагрузить. Обновление на саму программу загружается вне зависимости от баз BitDefender-а.
Переключиться на Russian в интерфейсе после обновления программных модулей возможно придётся вручную. 
Особых программных отличий я пока не заметил.
Скриншот результата прилагается.





Дистрибутив будет после каникул.


----------



## Кирилл

Интересно бага для вин 8 исправлена или нет...


----------



## SNS-amigo

У меня 8.1 x64 + все обязательные и необязательные обновления.
Сейчас еще пришли. Глюков не наблюдаю.


----------



## Phoenix

Угу..


----------



## SNS-amigo

*fseto*, SNS не антивирус и не дает нагрузки на процессор или на память, но накладывает ограничения.
Зато политиками можно управлять.



fseto написал(а):


> где ты это фото надыбал?


Из известного фильма, откуда фраза "Уже поздно..." стала крылатой. 
Установить доп. защиту лучше рано, чтобы не стало как в кино. Там, впрочем, обошлось.


fseto написал(а):


> ESS 7


Так ESS 8-ка же уже должна быть.


----------



## fseto

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Установить доп. защиту лучше рано, чтобы не стало как в кино.


 предлагаете установить совместно с антивирусом? А я подумывал об удалении ess.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

fseto написал(а):


> А я подумывал об удалении ess.


SNS это не антивирус в принципе. Можно спокойно иметь у себя оба продукта.


----------



## SNS-amigo

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Можно спокойно иметь у себя оба продукта.


Или только тот, что бесплатен, т.е. SNS Personal 3.10


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Или только тот, что бесплатен, т.е. SNS Personal 3.10


Так и поступил (в продолжение нашего прошлого разговора). Поставил без ав. модуля, снеся прошлую версию на нетбук. Мне там бОльшего и не надо ибо без доступа к сети.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Поставил без ав. модуля


Как так?
В SysWatch Personal (2014-2015) доступен встроенный антивирусный сканер с базами от BitDefender.


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Как так?
> В SysWatch Personal (2014-2015) доступен встроенный антивирусный сканер с базами от BitDefender.


Тогда круто. Замечательная новость! Я просто переставил, дождался создания профиля и выключил нетбук.Даже не смотрел на наличие ав движка в нем. Ибо мне практически не нужно подобное там. Но приятный бонус (ранее только deluxe серия с ав была). 
PS: Прям радуют меня в последнее время выбранные вендоры. То Оутпост SSP сначала поднял детект, а затем и даже блокировка сайтов по спискам начала хотя бы работать. Теперь вот SnS радуют.


----------



## SNS-amigo

К этому шли много лет. Персоналка бесплатная для домашних пользователей планировалась. А вот то, что сканер будет, это я лишь предполагал.
С другой стороны сканер-то от BD, для других корп. продуктов сканер другой, более дорогой (от кашпировского).


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> К этому шли много лет. Персоналка бесплатная для домашних пользователей планировалась. А вот то, что сканер будет, это я лишь предполагал.
> С другой стороны сканер-то от BD, для других корп. продуктов сканер другой, более дорогой (от кашпировского).


Если провести параллели, то очень немногие продукты на движке Bitdefender могут похвастаться хорошей защитой. Да и продукты Check Point с лицензированным движком Касперского — далеко не фонтан. Пожалуй, лишь китайцы, что на Касперском, что на Бите делают неплохо (Qihoo/Baidu). Так что, выбор Касперского в качестве движка для корпоративного сектора определяется скорее тем, что движок тоже местный.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Theriollaria, 
У касперычей очень не плохая база чистых/грязных файлов. По крайней мере должна быть таковой. Не зря же Олегом она собирается.


----------



## Theriollaria

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Theriollaria,
> У касперычей очень не плохая база чистых/грязных файлов. По крайней мере должна быть таковой. Не зря же Олегом она собирается.


Не уверен, что данная база идет в комплекте с движком. Тем более в SnS. Там скорее всего сам сканер без ничего. Я к тому и вел в прошлом письме, что сканер сейчас — далеко не основная часть антивируса.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Да, сканер — не главное не только в SNS. 
Главное — технологии предупреждения взлома и заражения.


----------



## regist

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> У касперычей очень не плохая база чистых/грязных файлов. По крайней мере должна быть таковой. Не зря же Олегом она собирается.





Theriollaria написал(а):


> Не уверен, что данная база идет в комплекте с движком.


1) Олег Зайцев собирает базу безопасных файлов AVZ это не тоже самое, что база (облако) KSN (в KSN намного больше файлов).
2) При продаже движка касперского доступ к облаку не дают.
3) Лечение там тоже послабее, чем в самом касперском (без антируткита).
4) Насчёт эвристик решается отдельно с лицензиатом.


----------



## Severnyj

Не нашел куда, так что выкладываю сюда.
Для решения пропадания ярлыка SafenSoft SysWatch после перезагрузки системы с установленным Avast, необходимо в Avast зайти в _Настройки - Общие - Исключения - Добавить - Обзор - C:\Program Files (x86)\SafenSoft\*_ (или _C:\Program Files\SafenSoft\*_ в x86 системах).


----------



## Охотник

Интересное решение. В последних версиях 3.9-3.10 уже не пропадал. 
Но пригодится конечно на будущее. И не только для sns-программ.


----------



## Охотник

Был один завис, как оказалось - наметилась проблема с диском.
По програмной части все ОК!


----------



## Severnyj

У меня пропадал 3 перезагрузки ничего не дали, пока так не настроил


----------



## SNS-amigo

Severnyj написал(а):


> У меня пропадал 3 перезагрузки ничего не дали, пока так не настроил


Версия SNS последняя? *3.10*?
А avast free 2015?


----------



## Severnyj

Версия последняя. Avast Internet Security 2015


----------



## SNS-amigo

Хорошо. Проверим.
На какой Windows сей номер вытворяется?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Данная тема по бета-тестирвоанию закрыта всвязи с выходом версии 3.10. 
Продукт SafenSoft Syswatch Personal стал бесплатным. 

Новости, замечания и предложения публикуются в новой теме по версии 3.10.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Обновилась сборка до версии 3.10.33.3648






Запускаем обновление вручную. Ждем окончания загрузки всех обновления.
Не обращаем внимания на временное отключение защиты, о чем может сигналить Защитник Windows.
В этот момент идет перезапуск всех процессов SafenSoft и обновление до новой сборки.
Если не хочется ждать, то можно просто перезагрузить компьютер.
Переключиться на Russian в интерфейсе после обновления программных модулей придётся вручную. 
Это делается из контекстного меню значка SNS в системном трее.


----------



## glax24

SNS-amigo, у меня обновления от 27.01 и версия 3.10.33.3648.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Так и есть. Просто я обновился только сегодня. 
Приятно видеть, что теперь обновления BD отдельно корректируются и не вылетают через раз.


----------



## glax24

SNS-amigo, поставил в настройках обработку в ручную. Тк порой не понятно что привело в блокировке, например так и не понял почему блокируется ProcessExplorer.


----------



## SNS-amigo

glax24 написал(а):


> например так и не понял почему блокируется ProcessExplorer.


Всё просто.
Анекдот про то, зачем нам два генерала, знаешь?
Ну и обработку вручную в настройках можно не ставить, а просто открыть главное окно, выбрать последний инцидент и обработать его самостоятельно.






См. в Инструкции.
SNS - это же не антивирус, и нужно самому строить свой дом со всем, что необходимо для проживания в нем.


----------



## Phoenix

Я так делаю, что бы можно было жить  Это лучше, чем устанавливать режим глобальной установки (?)


Спойлер: настройка






 


 





 И проверка всех файлов.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix, да, вполне можно и так. Там немало возможностей.
А Глобальный режим установки - ГРИ - нужен только в исключительных случаях, когда нужно установить:
- антивирусную программу для создания суперзащиты;
- антивирусную утилиту, если не доверяете встроенной;
- установить какую-то игру, где нужны все возможности;
- установить что-то особенное, например, самостоятельно созданную программу.
Ну или, чем маймун не шутит, установить что-то пропатченное и нелегитимное вопреки здравому смыслу и закону, на свой страх и риск.


----------



## fseto

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> ОК. Ждем кратких результатов


в общем обещал поставить на виртуалбокс, но поставил на хост-маш., правда тяжело пришло решение распрощаться с ESS. "Терка" была первые два дня, потом нашли общий язык. Пока присматриваюсь, на данный момент нормально. Интересно когда даст о себе знать - противодействуя злу. Не настраивал под себя, но как-нибудь надо покопаться. (А то


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Эээ, тогда уже будет поздно



Амиго, где-то читал твой пост, как ты настраивал SNS в детском клубе(если правильно помню) где не будет инета, так вот _очень интересно, в чем принципиальное отличие_, какие настройки, я так полагаю была выключена служба обновления проги, может еще чего-то..


----------



## SNS-amigo

> в детском клубе


Комп старый Сел/Пен, с озу 512 мб ДДР-0, и то я добавил. Просто поставил SW, создал профиль, обновил и — всё. Ничего выключать не надо.
Никаких сложных манипуляций делать не нужно. Конечно, можно в пару кликов задать настройки проверки флешек, задать политики более жесткого контроля, чем есть по умолчанию.
Но, считаю, там это пока без надобности. И так прекрасно работает старичок. Виртуальную память никто и ничто не есть, потому потянет.


----------



## SNS-amigo

fseto написал(а):


> "Терка" была первые два дня, потом нашли общий язык.


Если следовать *Инструкции*, то никаких тёрок. Дождаться создания защитного профиля всех дисков или переключить только на системный раздел.
С другой стороны, если на карту ставить качество защиты, то создавать профиль нужно всей системе, иначе защита будет неполной.

Но если на других дисках или рабочем столе хлам, то это уже само по себе грубейшее нарушение основ безопасности информации, т.к. хранение файлов не упорядочено.
Фотографии должны быть в папке Фото, документы в папке "Документы", игры в папке Игры (Games), видео в папке Видео/Кино/Фильмы. И — всё! Так изначально заложено создателями ОС, даже старейших версий. И неспроста.

БАРДАКА НЕ ДОЛЖНО БЫТЬ! Защищать бардак бессмысленно, вредонос в нем будет незаметен, важные данные могут затеряться, файловая система диска сильно фрагментирована.
Это как привезти в клинику больного, который 50 лет курил, алкашничал, беспутничал, маргиналничал, бросался из одной крайности в другую, и сказать "Вылечите его, плачу любые деньги!!!"
Ан поздно, думать об этом раньше надо было, теперь ему одна дорога — доживать свой срок со всеми болячками. И никакая больница и лекарства тут уже не помогут.

Антивирусы тут в большинстве своем тоже не панация, они еще сильнее будут шмонать весь файловый бардак, вызывая зависы на казалось бы пустом месте. Некоторые из них не журналируют свои действия с файлами и могут проверять один и тот же файл раз за разом. На смарт-технологии нужны деньги и немалые — покупка компаний, технологий, УМОВ... Некоторые даже сознательно ставят себе какой-то новый антивирус, чтобы погонять, попробовать, потестировать, найти баги, повозмущаться или даже похвалить - "О, он нашел вирус, который другие не находили!.. Значит Нортон, Каспер, Доктор - ***




***, а этот новый *Бест-Нано-Техно-Солюшен-Малюшен-Секьюрити* переплюнул мэтров, занял первое место в моем супе-пупер-мега-скан-тесте!". В итоге ~95% вакцин-антивирусов из ~270 заявленных — это самопальные клоны, никуда не годятся и более того причиняют вред системе пользователя. А ничего не подозревающие домашние пользователи, начитавшись и насмотревшись пупер-тестов, поддавшись на такие же рейтинги, ставят себе эти "вакцины" не ведая о последствиях. А последствия в большинстве своем общие — потеря важной личной информации в результате "лечения", зависов, выключений и "съедания" файлов без возможности их 100%-ного восстановления. Но в результате таких экспериментов многострадальная система Windows у пользователя становится тем, чем стал герой фильма "Животное". Потом кому-то приходится удалять всякие проявившиеся вакцинально-экспериментарные рудименты в темах лечения SZ.

SNS SW обеспечивает защиту всего, что есть на вашем ПК. Ей пофиг, есть бардак или нет, SW создаст профиль всего, но на профилирование бардачных дисков уйдет гораздо больше времени.
И SNS SW не будет мониторить, как антивирус, ваши лежачие и перемещаемые файлы. Достаточно четко заданных команд. Но после наведения порядка на диске, профиль нужно пересоздать.
Ну, а проверить файлы в бардаке на наличие известного вредоносного кода вы сможете в любое удобное и желаемое время. К тому же, если бардак будет устранен, то антивирусный сканер выполнит свою работу намного быстрее и качественнее. Действия при обнаружении вредоносов также можно задать вручную — обработать автоматически или только показать результаты.


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> С другой стороны, если на карту ставить качество защиты, то создавать профиль нужно всей системе, иначе защита будет неполной.





Спойлер: скрины тут










 







И так по кругу..


Как быть ? Перемещённые в карантин остались на своём месте (и в карантине тоже). Это по всем дискам.


----------



## Phoenix

Надо было сразу реакцию на угрозы выставить. (просканировал отдельно с выбором действия по окончании проверки и удалил).


Спойлер: см. тут скрины


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix, ну так проблема решена или нет? А то я только с конференции вернулся...
И не совсем понял... 
У тебя хранились вредоносы, которые должны были войти в профиль, но не дали ему создаться?
Или ты не знал о их существовании до сканирования?


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> У тебя хранились вредоносы, которые должны были войти в профиль, но не дали ему создаться?
> Или ты не знал о их существовании до сканирования?


Скорее не знал, что битдефендер примет их за вредоносные (там утилита dragokas попала и от моей утилиты файлик..) и да, не может закончить. Но как я понял - если лечение не возможно, то пропускает (а трояны не лечатся). В общем самое лучшее - выбирать обработку вирусов по окончании проверки, что бы без пропуска.
Проблема решена. Сканером обработал - после проверки - удалил. (файлы не жалко, старые). Честно говоря первый раз профиль всех дисков собирал.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Это подтверждает, что я говорил в посте #34. Даже наличие каких-то полузабытых старых файлов тоже (в некотором роде) относится к бардаку.
По логике вещей, да, если на других дисках файлов много, то сначала надо переключить создание базы профиля на системный диск.
Проверить его, если система несвежеустановленная, а потом подумать о других дисках - навести порядок и проверить оставшееся сканером.

Впрочем, у некоторых пользователей даже свежеустановленная система бывает заражена.


----------



## Phoenix

Это творческий беспорядок, а не бардак 


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Фотографии должны быть в папке Фото, документы в папке "Документы", игры в папке Игры (Games), видео в папке Видео/Кино/Фильмы


Как на счёт - диск для видео, диск для фото.. ? Есть папка пользователя C:\Users\%username% - и там может быть что угодно.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix написал(а):


> Это творческий беспорядок, а не бардак


Тогда другое дело. 
Вообще-то я говорил о общем бардаке потенциально-ленивого пользователя, а не твоем личном.
Ты же в своей системе махом разобрался и нашел, что плохо лежало и мешало. 



Phoenix написал(а):


> Есть папка пользователя C:\Users\%username% - и там может быть что угодно.


Не что угодно. В современных системах там всё строго каталогизировано: Документы, Загрузки, Изображения, Видео и прочие автосохранения.


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Фотографии должны быть в папке Фото, документы в папке "Документы", игры в папке Игры (Games), видео в папке Видео... И — всё! Так изначально заложено создателями ОС, даже старейших версий. И неспроста.


И современные антивирусные продукты, например Доктор, Каспер, Нортон, этот "узел" особо контролируют.
К сожалению, в системах 7-8 есть несколько директорий, которые потенциально-плохо защищены от накопительства, и туда скапливается весь программно-системный бардак, мало зависимый от пользователя.
А браузеры на основе Хрома-Хромиума избрали одну из них вообще своей вотчиной.
К большему сожалению, по наследству и по умолчанию это уже передалось в Windows 10.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Насчет ваших с Алексом утилит.
Тут надо обратиться к команде бит-дефа с пересмотром детекта, если оно еще актуально. Т.к. его сканер есть у множества других продуктов.
Это несложно. Процедура была описана даже тут на форуме.


----------



## regist

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> с пересмотром детекта, если оно еще актуально.


давно не актуально .


Phoenix написал(а):


> (файлы не жалко, старые


только на старые детект и остался, у них там этот пересмотр более месяца тянется.


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> И современные антивирусные продукты, например Доктор, Каспер, Нортон, этот "узел" особо контролируют.


Точно так ? 
Библиотеки — это коллекции, благодаря которым вы можете получить централизованный доступ ко всем вашим документам, музыке, изображениям и другим файлам. В некоторых аспектах библиотеки похожи на папки: их можно использовать для просмотра и сортировки файлов. *Но в отличие от папок, в библиотеках собраны файлы, которые хранятся в разных расположениях. *Это незаметное, но очень важное отличие. Библиотеки фактически не хранят ваши элементы. Библиотеки отслеживают папки, содержащие элементы, и позволяют открывать и упорядочивать эти элементы различными способами. Например, если у вас имеются музыкальные файлы в папках на компьютере и на внешнем диске, можно организовать доступ ко всем музыкальным файлам из фонотеки.
К тому же никто не запрещает их удалять и изменять. У меня теперь так *Библиотеки\OTHER* и не спорь..


Спойлер: инструкция


----------



## Phoenix

Хотя.. библиотеки это переменная сущность, а документы, видео, рисунки, музыка - постоянные. (был не прав..)


----------



## SNS-amigo

Майкрософт любит пошутить...
Берем значок (не ярлык) Мой компьютер и тянем его на панель внизу. Значок трансформируется в папку "Библиотеки". 
В 7-ке, 8-ке, 10-ке.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

SNS-amigo, 
Надо будет попробовать. А что-нибудь еще подобное есть?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Да полно на каждом шагу. 
От бага до фичи 1 шаг.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

А я какбы и не в курсе


----------



## SNS-amigo

"Пасхальные яйца" - известные с времен дино-windows приемы и программные вставки, недокументированные фичи и пр.пр.
Разные журналы раньше время от времени печатали статьи по этим "фаберже", играм в "офисных приложениях, браузерах и пр.
С течением времени от пасхальностей отошли, но недокументированные фичи остались.
Увы, мне жаль тратить ценное время на раскрытие и малой части этих примочек.
Но насколько помню, несколько малоизвестных штук я раскрыл на форуме ранее. Просто по случаю пришлось упомянуть. 
Но и другие участники форума тоже немало раскрыли, порой даже сами не зная об этом.
Просто оставлю *ссылку*. Пусть те, кому есть досуг, поделятся с вами. 






Например, тетрис в utorrent.


----------



## Phoenix

В xubuntu тоже 




Код:



__
__
__



~$ apt-get moo
                 (__)
                 (oo)
           /------\/
          / |    ||
         *  /\---/\
            ~~   ~~
..."Have you mooed today?"...


__

И такие надписи -
Эта версия aptitude не имеет «Super Cow Powers». (при ошибке выводится хелп с такой надписью)




Код:



__
__
__



~$ aptitude moo
В этой программе нет пасхальных яиц.
~$ aptitude -v moo
В этой программе на самом деле нет пасхальных яиц.
~$ aptitude -vv moo
Разве не было сказано, что в этой программе нет пасхальных яиц?
~$ aptitude -vvv moo
Прекратите!
~$ aptitude -vvvv moo
Хорошо, хорошо, если я дам вам пасхальное яйцо, вы уйдёте?
~$ aptitude -vvvvv moo
Всё, вы победили.
                               /----\
                       -------/      \
                      /               \
                     /                |
   -----------------/                  --------\
   ----------------------------------------------
~$ aptitude -vvvvvv moo
Что это? Это слон, которого проглотила змея, конечно.


__

Пара шуток от Firefox. Попробуйте набрать в адресной строке Firefox адреса «about:mozilla» и «about:robots». (В linux точно есть)


----------



## fseto

SNS-amigo, привет. Не понятное действие в SYS заметил еще со дня установки. При "работе" с sys в трее замечаю, что запустился яндекс диск(не однократный случай), так и не поняв(честно, конкретно не брался за это дело) просто убрал с Раб стола ярлык в папку, мол мало ли сам как-то запускаю, но Нет, не я запускаю.
Вот сегодня проверял комп выборочно и вылетело вот что




не знаю что это, блин случайно вылечил(((, но сомневаюсь, что зловред, на вирустотал смотрел_ зашел. Файл не скрытый был, в гордом одиночестве в папке, но почему в Temp-е не понятно-странно-подозрительно.
Так вот, теперь к первому авзацу... после таких манипуляций снова смотрю в трее яндексдиск.
ЗЫ.. Надеюсь не запутал


----------



## ScriptMakeR

fseto, 
Скорее всего, это просто ЯДиск к серверу обращается. Меня подобные сообщения от GoogleUpdate доставали.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Нет, это точно не наш яндекс-диск.
Phoenix, Охотник и другие тестеры в прошлом году проверяли совместную работу яндекс-диска и гугл-диска с SW, блокировки не было.
Сам не пользуюсь и не планирую.

*Temp-установка указывает на то, что ЭТО откуда-то прилетело и потом от мусора не чистилось. *
Можно запретить этим приложения активность, можно удалить файл с перезагрузкой, но лучше сначала очистить систему от мусора и яндекс-приложений, типа "диск" и "элементы".


----------



## ScriptMakeR

SNS-amigo, 
Так fseto про блокировку ЯДиска ничего и не пишет. Он пишет, что постоянно появляется уведомление о его запуске. У меня такое от апдейтерахрома постоянно выскакивало.


----------



## fseto

Блокировки нет. Просто - открыл sys'w че-то посмотрел, настройки, еще че-то, ну в общем. После замечаю, что в трее ЯДиск запущен. ядиск давно установлен, но не пользуюсь им вообще.(не ругайте за это))). Сам ядиск не загружается, никогда, по крайней мере, не замечал, только после манипуляций с SYS.
Щас убрал некоторые галочки, посмотрим в будущем, что да как


Спойлер: скрин Я.Диск


----------



## SNS-amigo

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> постоянно появляется уведомление о его запуске. У меня такое от апдейтера хрома постоянно выскакивало.


А вот оно что, хорошо, что перевел. Еще и от флеш-плеера на страницах SZ в предыдущих версиях. 
Смотрите по последнему инциденту и в контролируемых процессах.
Сам яндекс-диск себе ставить не хочу, чтобы увидеть сиё...


----------



## ScriptMakeR

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Сам яндекс-диск себе ставить не хочу, чтобы увидеть сиё...


Да оно и не надо. Я так понял, fseto даже и не подозревал, что ЯДиск постоянно сервер мониторил, а SNS помогло ему этот момент вычислить


----------



## SNS-amigo

Но у них иначе и не могло быть - постоянная привязка и синхронизация, как раз то, чего я не люблю.
Но уведомления надо иметь возможность отключать, может кому-то это очень нужно, спит и видит, как его файлы синхронизируются, чтобы потом переехать за бугор и оттуда перекачать себе всё своё *файлоимущество*.


----------



## SNS-amigo

fseto, там на скрине я еще заметил карточку общего доступа на uninstall-файле.


----------



## fseto

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> fseto, там на скрине я еще заметил карточку общего доступа на uninstall-файле.


ты верно заметил Амиго. Восстановление системы восстановит этот файл. Ведь SNS пролечил его.


ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> fseto даже и не подозревал, что ЯДиск постоянно сервер мониторил, а SNS помогло ему этот момент вычислить


но дело даже не в этом. Не помню случая, чтоб Я.Диск сам запускался.
В общем вычислил, почему так происходит... оказывается все просто... Действия: ПКМ на значке SNS в трее и выбираем "Проверка" и вот.... Я.Диск безотказно загружается или просто открываем окно SNS и наживаем "Проверка".. результат тот же, разницы как понимаете нет.
А теперь "объяснение", ( – Амиго, если что поправь) когда нажимаем проверка, то идет обновление/обращение ко всем "компонентам" и запускается


Спойлер: Я.Диск









(в принципе странновато немного). Решил сделать light'овый анализ))) в Procmon, так там к чему только не идет обращение, даже к таким папкам как:


Спойлер: Видео, Фото, Картинки









 и многое другое.
Как-то так...


----------



## SNS-amigo

Лечит не SNS, а антивирусный сканер, в данной версии он от BitDefа. Его же по названию вердикт на VT у других а/в.

От действий ПКМ на значке SNS ничего не может запуститься. Это не кнопка Пуск или Install.

Мало понял из данного рассказа. Мне бы помогли спецлоги, но не те, что в разделе лечения.
Остается самому проверить работу легитимного яндекс-диска. И сравнить с вашим случаем.
Похоже не все гладко с вашим ноутбуком, раз программы сами по себе запускаются.
Нужно проверить автозагрузку и заняться политикой контроля.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Позвонил Охотнику, у него 7-ка. Проверит.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Активация другого антивирусного сканера*

1. В главном окне SNS выберите раздел "Лицензия".
2. Вставьте другой полученный ключ в поле "Номер".
3. Нажмите рядом кнопку "Активировать".
4. В строке "Компоненты" AV_BD сменится на AV_FP (а/в сканер от F-Prot).





Для этого подойдет ключ, который мы давали ранее, но разумеется, если он не был активирован.

Добавлено позже: 
В новой версии продукта 3.11 вместо AV_FP вы увидите уже AV_CT - сканер Commtouch anti-virus. Этот тот же самый бывший F-Prot, только купленный другой компанией и переименованный. 
В коммерческой версии вместо этих сканеров вы увидите AV_KAV - сканер Kaspersky anti-virus.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Проверка действия лицензии на другом ПК*

Если вы поставили кому-то SNS с ключом, который у вас сохранился, но не знаете срок его действия, то проверить его валидность можно не вставая со своего места. В наш компьютерный век это не такая уж мелочь. Ведь ваши знакомые могут забыть, что их защитный продукт уже закончился и, закрыв уведомление, могут его игнорировать.
SafenSoft SysWatch не зависит от антивирусных баз и может обеспечивать тот же уровень проактивной защиты даже при законченной лицензии. Он только не будет обновляться. С выходом *бесплатной версии 3.10* можно установить единый ключ, тем самым продлив старую лицензию.

1. В главном окне своей копии SNS выберите раздел "Лицензия".
2. Вставьте сохранившийся у вас ключ в поле "Номер".
3. Нажмите рядом кнопку "Активировать".
4. В строке "Срок действия (дней)" появится число от 1 до 365, или с минусом.
5. Число с минусом означает количество дней, когда лицензия закончилась.
6. Теперь не забудьте вставить свой рабочий ключ и активировать защиту.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Забыл рассказать-то.
Охотник поставил этот Яндекс-диск на 7-ку без SNS, вроде было все штатно без экцессов, но до той поры, пока он не решил его удалить.
И тут такое началось. Часть ассоциаций файлов слетело, теперь ярлыки исполняемых программ стали открываться через ч-ти что.
Откатывал, откатывал он систему - не помогло. А в другом пользователе, говорит, все нормально.


----------



## fseto

Приятно, что вопрос не забылся . Кстати тоже удалил этот Я. Диск. На данный момент есть проблемы с ассоциациями, но не могу с уверенность сказать из за чего, т к удалял несколько прог.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Я подозреваю, что Яндекс мог тут "руку" приложить, т.к. они работали над перехватом ассоциаций, и даже док-файлы стали открываться Яндекс-браузером. Разумеется, хотели, как лучше...
Посоветую Охотнику обратиться на форум. Самому помочь ему пока некогда.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Повышение производительности системы*

По умолчанию в Windows 7-8 задействован план электропитания "Сбалансированный", который Макрософт считает оптимальным для всех ПК — декстопов, моноблоков, ноутбуков, нетбуков, неттопов и прочих мини-компьютеров. Но обладатели компьютеров, не имеющих батарею могут эффективно повысить быстродействие системы, если включат план электропитания "Высокая производительность" и настроят его. Измерения не нужны, быстродействие видимое — это заметно на открытии контекстных меню, папок с файлами, работе браузеров, особенно на форумах с рекламой. Тоже самое верно и для обладателей ПК с батареями, если ими используется только работа от сети переменного тока, особенно в случах, когда батарея уже вышла из строя или просто снята. При этом изменять в SNS ничего не надо.

1. Открыть кнопку "Пуск" -> Панель управления -> Электропитание.
2. Переключиться на "Высокая производительность" (см. в "Дополнительные планы").
3. Кликнуть ссылку "Настройка плана электропитания".
4. Переключить параметры "Отключать дисплей" и "Переводить компьютер в спящий режим" на "Никогда".
5. Нажать кнопку "Сохранить изменения".
6. Для полного применения плана электропитания нужно перезагрузить ПК.





 Особо это касается систем, где в качестве антивируса установлен MSE или Windows Defender. Замедления могут быть вызваны их работой.


----------



## SafenSoft

Мы тут решили опробовать новый формат онлайн-конференций и приглашаем вас поучаствовать.
Ссылка: http://www.safensoft.ru/online/interview/?interview=9

На онлайн-конференции 10 марта с 11:00 по 16:00 (время московское) Станислав Шевченко будет отвечать на любые вопросы (по теме, разумеется) от зарегистрировавшихся на конференции пользователей.

Вопросы к обсуждению:

- Полноценность защиты SafenSoft (Safe`n`Sec) и TPSecure в частности
- Технические преимущества перед антивирусом
- Полнота информации для отчетов и расследований
- Какие кибератаки успешно обошли антивирусы в 2014 году
- Коммерческие выгоды для банка от использования SafenSoft (Safe`n`Sec) TPSecure
- Удобство построения системы защиты при помощи SafenSoft (Safe`n`Sec) TPSecure
- Каких угроз не надо будет бояться при использовании SafenSoft (Safe`n`Sec) TPSecure

Я уверен, у вас накопилось множество вопросов на тему самой технологии и её перспектив по итогам тестирования бесплатных персоналок и чтения новостей - это самое место их все задать.

*Заходите!*


----------



## Theriollaria

У меня сразу вопрос: кто такие эти самые "зарегистрированные пользователи"? Представители банков / компании пользующиеся корпоративными и embedded продуктами? Или обычные пользователи (для которых домашние версии на бесплатной основе) тоже к ним относятся?

PS: Вроде бы и дурацкий вопрос но он появился именно после прочтения.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Theriollaria, приглашаются ВСЕ! 

Там есть ссылка "*Зарегистрироваться*" и далее заполнить анкету участника.
Незарегистрированные на онлайн-конференции, т.е. всяческие "васи-пупкины" и "клоны самого себя" участвовать не смогут. ФИО нужны для офицальности. Конечно же, если ваши ФИО - это святое, то, например, можно написать Иванов, вместо Иваненко, или Иванчук, и наоборот.
В поле "Компания" можно написать Частное лицо, если вы не представляете никакую компанию, даже свое собственное ИП.
Для представителей компаний указывать же фиктивные данные просто неэтично.
Впрочем, почему не написать название сайта, например safezone.cc, форума, который вы представляете или который входит в сферу ваших интересов.


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Theriollaria, там есть ссылка "*Зарегистрироваться*" и далее заполнить анкету участника.


Очень неплохое дополнение к теме. Потому что из текста этого не следовало.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Потому что из текста этого не следовало.


Ну как же?!


SafenSoft написал(а):


> Я уверен, у вас накопилось множество вопросов на тему самой технологии и её перспектив по итогам тестирования бесплатных персоналок и чтения новостей - это самое место их все задать.



И предложенные там темы:
- Полноценность защиты
- Технические преимущества перед антивирусом
- Полнота информации для отчетов и расследований
- Какие кибератаки успешно обошли антивирусы в 2014 году

... вполне могут относиться к защите SafenSoft (Safe`n`Sec) в целом.


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Ну как же?!


Я про регистрацию и что регистрация - это регистрация на сайте конференции, а не то, что ты имеешь лицензию на используемый продукт или просто сочувствующий.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Да, так и есть.
Подправил первый пост. Следует читать - "от зарегистрировавшихся на конференции пользователей".


----------



## Кирилл

SafenSoft написал(а):


> тут 10 марта с 11:00 по 16:00


по Москве?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> по Москве?


Да, конечно, офис же в Москве.
Добавил - (время московское)


----------



## SNS-amigo

Если кто помнит, Safe'n'Sec и S.N.Safe&Software это, соответственно, старейшее название программы и компании.
Краткая версия - SnS или SNS. Отсюда и мой ник - SNS-amigo.

С 2011 года компания стала называться SafenSoft и продукты получили приставку SafenSoft (иначе Safe'n'Soft).
Название стало легкопроизносимым и запоминаемым.
Краткая версия осталась прежней - SnS или SNS.







Потом в название продуктов добавилось название SysWatch, взятое из названия технологии, ранее созданной для корпоративных продуктов.

И вот снова переименование.
Буквально сейчас на официальном сайте компании началось переименование названия компании с SafenSoft на Safe'n'Sec.







И все продукты также получили приставку Safe'n'Sec. Вот такие пироги. 
Краткая версия также осталась прежней. Только симпатичный спутник - проактивный носорог, похоже, совсем ушел из иллюстраций и логотипов.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Расскажу о названии Safe'n'Sec (Safe and Sec), что помню...
Потом, вероятно, появится описание на официальном сайте. Пока его нет.

*Safe* - _англ._ сейф, надежный, безопасный
*n* (and) - _англ._ соединительный союз "и"
*Sec* (Security) - _англ._ безопасность, охрана, надежность, защита

В целом выходит удвоенная безопасность или надежность. А если вспомнить про защиту банкоматов, терминалов и банков, то тут надежность и безопасность банковских устройств ставится во главу угла. *Ваши данные в сейфе, под надежной защитой!*

Ну как-то так...


----------



## SNS-amigo

Здесь собраны посты на тему системной службы Safe'n'Sec.

Файл safensec.exe — самозащита системной службы

*Safe* - _англ._ сейф, надежный, безопасный
*n* (and) - _англ._ соединительный союз "и"
*Sec* (Security) - _англ._ безопасность, охрана, надежность, защита

Буквально: *Ваши данные в сейфе, под надежной защитой!*


----------



## Кирилл

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Safe'n'Sec





SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Если кто помнит, Safe'n'Sec и S.N.Safe&Software это, соответственно, старейшее название программы и компании.


А название службы Safe'n'Sec отсюда же? Какие ее функции?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri, Да, если помнишь в теме тестирования версии 3.8 ты спрашивал, я отвечал про папки.
Там была так же одноименная директория. До конца все не переименовывалось. А теперь вот и не нужно уже.






Всё согласно Справочного руководства.


----------



## Охотник

Да как нибудь найду время - обращусь за помощью. Пока сижу в другой учетке. Тут нормуль. 
Да и пока времени нет на компьютер совсем.


----------



## Охотник

В последней справке помодульно кажется не поясняется. Я например не нашел.
Но в предыдущих справках было. SNS-amigo сам мне показывал, когда я только брался за тест. 
Если не ошибаюсь, еще было руководство в 2011-2012 году, в нем там скриншоты были более качественные и подробнее рассказывалось про компоненты СНС.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Файл safensec.exe — самозащита системной службы, благодаря ей выгрузка системной службы SNS SysWatch из памяти невозможна. Значок в трее может пропасть, а эта системная служба нет.
Выключить самозащиту можно, но только вручную пользователем, например, для выяснения причин некоторых конфликтов. Ну, а если выключить на постоянку, то потом придется взять кувалду и лупить вредоносов вручную.

Да, с версии 3.6 программа была кардинально переработана. И благодаря активному тестированию, в частности тут на SZ, значительно облегчена.
Видели бы версию 2 или раннюю 3-ку, вы бы не дождались окончания создания Профиля и ушли в... магазин.
Правда за счет интегрированных сканеров, особенно от BD, "нехватка" в весе компенсировалась с лихвой.
Но зато сканер теперь принадлежит бесплатной версии, и нет разделения на Personal и Deluxe.
Персоналка бесплатна, но для корпоративного сектора и банков есть специализированный расширенный инструментарий.
Потому подробные руководства для персоналки уже не нужны.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Охотник*, ну как же нет описания. Я уж заволновался - "Как так нет?".
Оно есть и в Справочном руководстве пользователя версии SNS SW 3.10 и во встроенной Справке.


----------



## Кирилл

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Файл safensec.exe — самозащита системной службы, благодаря ей выгрузка системной службы SNS SysWatch из памяти невозможна. Значок в трее может пропасть, а эта системная служба нет.
> Выключить самозащиту можно, но только вручную пользователем, например, для выяснения причин некоторых конфликтов. Ну, а если выключить на постоянку, то потом придется взять кувалду и лупить вредоносов вручную.
> 
> Да, с версии 3.6 программа была кардинально переработана. И благодаря активному тестированию, в частности тут на SZ, значительно облегчена.
> Видели бы версию 2 или раннюю 3-ку, вы бы не дождались окончания создания Профиля и ушли в... магазин.
> Правда за счет интегрированных сканеров, особенно от BD, "нехватка" в весе компенсировалась с лихвой.
> Но зато сканер теперь принадлежит бесплатной версии, и нет разделения на Personal и Deluxe.
> Персоналка бесплатна, но для корпоративного сектора и банков есть специализированный расширенный инструментарий.
> Потому подробные руководства для персоналки уже не нужны.


И каким образом эту службу отключить?
Я отрубал все что возможно,но она все равно оказывалась в багорубке.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Я отрубал все что возможно


Так там же на скриншоте все и написано.
Снять галочку на "Внешнее управление системной службой". Применить. Перезагрузить ПК.
Другие варианты прописаны там же в Справке - при помощи встроенных sns-утилит. Как раз на случай отказа и при системных проблемах.

Но, если ты в "порыве страсти" или отчаяния отключал всё подряд, то сначала лучше сбросить параметры СНС на умолчания, применить, потом выключить внешнее управление системной службой и перезагрузить ПК. Элементарно, как для Windows, так и для ЛЮБОЙ программы защиты.


----------



## Кирилл

Странно...тп сказали что отключение не предусмотрено...


----------



## Theriollaria

Зарегился. Если повезет - смогу поучаствовать. Работа совсем непредсказуемая.


----------



## Охотник

Может они справку не читали.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Справка SafenSoft 3.8*
страницы 71-76, от включения до выключения и при помощи утилит

*Справка SafenSoft 3.9*
страницы 97-104, от включения до выключения и при помощи утилит

Все тоже самое, что я показал на скриншотах выше, только в кратком и расширенном вариантах, соответственно.


----------



## Phoenix

Не удалить, не установить..
Это с помощью инсталера (.msi)






 

Это с помощью add/remove панели управления.



 
Кто виноват и что делать ?!


----------



## Severnyj

Было такое с Авастом еще 8 версии, удалял почти руками, сначала Revo потом поиск в реестре, но уже не помню точно был ли безопасный режим или нет, после полной зачистки устанавливалось нормально.


----------



## Phoenix

Ручками лучше не трогать.. 
SNS-amigo, У вас нет утилиты зачистки продукта ?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix, а что случилось, что запускал?
Какие были предпосылки, твои действия До?
Незапланированные отключения электроэнергии были?

Посмотри также в теме про Safe'n'Sec.
Там указаны страницы Справки и Руководства, где описывается выгрузка самозащиты вручную и при помощи внутренних утилит.

Там же описано возвращение настроек по умолчанию. Если вообще ничего не даёт изменять, то делай отложенный запуск с перезагрузкой и потом изменяй на умолчания.


----------



## Theriollaria

Походу чета с офсайтом творится у sns. Вообще неработает. Интервью накрылось?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Да, не открывается.
Ничего, перенесут интервью по такому случаю.


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Да, не открывается.
> Ничего, перенесут интервью по такому случаю.


Угу. Станислав уже отписался на email:

Приносим свои извинения за несостоявшуюся ON-LINE конференцию 10 марта в 11-00. 
Данный факт связан с форс-мажорными обстаятельствами на стороне наших провайдеров. 
По их информации, по техническим причинам полностью отсутствует канал связи с нашими ресурсами.
Конференция переносится на другую дату, о которой мы сообщим вам персонально дополнительно.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Конференция переносится на 12 марта 2015 года, 11:00 (время московское)
Страница: http://www.safensoft.ru/online/interview/?interview=9


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Какие были предпосылки, твои действия До?


Просто временно отключал sns.. Теперь ничего не осталось (после ручной чистки), но установщик говорит обратное.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix написал(а):


> но установщик говорит обратное.


Разумеется.
Phoenix, ОС и разрядность какие?

Директории для зачистки:
C:\Users\user_name\AppData\Roaming\sns
C:\Users\user_name\AppData\Roaming\bitdefender
C:\ProgramData\S.N.Safe&Software\Safe'n'Sec
C:\Program Files (x86)\SafenSoft\SysWatch
или
C:\Program Files\SafenSoft\SysWatch

Поиск в реестре по словам для зачистки:
SafenSoft
Safe'n'Sec
S.N.Safe&Software
bitdefender

Готовый очиститель для x64 прилагаю. Собран на Win7.
Сделать слияние и перезагрузить ПК.


----------



## Охотник

Да все просто выносится.
Действовать надо по инструкции, никаких самовольных действий, никаких рево-унинсталеров. Никакой суеты.
Андрей же вам все инструкции показал.



> *Справка SafenSoft 3.8*
> страницы 71-76, от включения до выключения и при помощи утилит
> 
> *Справка SafenSoft 3.9*
> страницы 97-104, от включения до выключения и при помощи утилит





> в Справочном руководстве пользователя версии SNS SW 3.10 и во встроенной Справке.


И в теме Koza Nozdri. 
Мы в прошлом году все способы перепробовали, от ручного до автоматизированного.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Охотник, он просто не успел прочитать, т.к. начал зачистку раньше.


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo, Вот это вещь ! Сразу после твика пошла установка  (хотя у меня win 8.1 x86)
Охотник, А вы их читали ?


Охотник написал(а):


> Мы в прошлом году все способы перепробовали, от ручного до автоматизированного.


А утилиту setuphelper.exe использовали ? В справке за неё что то есть ? Какие утилиты из справки у вас есть (changetpsmode ; snsdumpsetting ; xmlcrypt .) ?


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Поиск в реестре по словам для зачистки:
> SafenSoft
> Safe'n'Sec
> S.N.Safe&Software
> bitdefender


А я только по sns искал..

Программа просто ушла в аут, потому пришлось зачищать.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Сделаем CleanUp и для x86 и для 8-к и для 10-к.
Не так много у СНС ключей и папок, как у мониторинговых и комплексных антивирусных программ.
Phoenix, если вспомнишь, как и что делал до аута, напиши мне в ЛС, проверим и найдем, где "собака кость зарыла".


----------



## Theriollaria

Скучненько все прошло. Народ совсем не понимает что именно им предлагают. Эх.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Theriollaria, Да нормально все прошло. 
А блокировка USB-портов и прочих легко настраиваема. Оператор банкоматов, если не совсем уж упертый лох, обязан уметь ее настраивать. 
С другой стороны отключение USB-портов и прочей периферии можно осуществить на самой плате, к которой взломщик вряд ли доберется.


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Theriollaria, Да нормально все прошло.
> А блокировка USB-портов и прочих легко настраиваема. Оператор банкоматов, если не совсем уж упертый лох, обязан уметь ее настраивать.
> С другой стороны отключение USB-портов и прочей периферии можно осуществить на самой плате, к которой взломщик вряд ли доберется.


Судя по вопросам, остальные вообще не понимали что именно им предлагают.  Но это же первый раз был только .


----------



## SNS-amigo

Да, почаще надо бы. И необязательно онлайн в рабочее время.


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Да, почаще надо бы. И необязательно онлайн в рабочее время.


Ну целью были банки и корпоратив. Врядли кто-то из них согласился бы в нерабочее время заниматься рабочими делами. Другое дело домашние пользователи. Но здесь все непросто. Продукт то конечно популяризировать надо. Но он бесплатен, значит не окупается. Вернее даже замкнутый круг. Если продукт для дома будет популярным -вырастут корпоративные продажи. Но пока он на уровне энтузиастов типа нас, то затраты на раскрутку неокупаются. Пример тому - Bitdefender. Румыны 3й год "дарят" собственный продукт (акции раз в месяц). При этом зарабатывают в основном как раз корпоративными продуктами и продажей движка.
PS: Тоже надеюсь, что конференция не последняя.


----------



## Охотник

Phoenix написал(а):


> А утилиту setuphelper.exe использовали ?


Это который суперхелпер? Который систему на ребут отправляет? Такой просто не получит прав и не запустится. 
Мы использовали только тот набор программ и утилит, который утвердил шеф, т.е. SNS-amigo. А также несколько тестовых вредоносов и винлоков из Вашего набора, что Вы давали ему на тест. 

Выше я говорил про стресс-тестирование, на выбивание защиты. Если нет физ. повреждений на диске, то защита устоит, в крайнем случае в синий экран свалится или значок не появится, но это другая история. После перезагрузки можно применить функцию восстановления настроек согласно справочному руководству, пошагово.


----------



## Охотник

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Самому помочь ему пока некогда.


Андрей, спасибо за супер-утилиту! Один ее запуск и все вернулось, как и было.
А хотел то было уж систему внепланово перестанавливать. Яндекс-диск больше ставить не буду, и не уговаривайте.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Охотник написал(а):


> Яндекс-диск больше ставить не буду, и не уговаривайте.


Кто ж знал...


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Установка и микс-обзор Norton Security 2015*

Предустановка:
1. Windows 7 HB x64. Все критические и обязательные обновления.
2. Браузеры: IE11, Coogle Chrome 41, Opera 28.
3. SafenSoft SysWatch 3.10, настройки по умолчанию:
- оставлена автоматическая обработка инцидентов;
- глобальный режим инсталляции не включался;
- усиленный режим контроля приложений не включался.
4. Загружен: дистрибутив Norton Security 2015 (60-дневный триал).




 


 



_Скр. 1-3. Установка прошла без сучка и задоринки. Продукт с триалом на 60 дней автоматически активирован._




 


 




_Скр. 4-6. Демонстрация части функционала защиты Norton 2015. Конфликтов не было._





 




_Скр. 7-8. Демонстрация успешного обновления. 30-дневный отчет работы Norton в Сети.




 
Скр.9. Демонстрация успешного перекрестного обновления: одновременно идут обновления и установки для Norton, SNS, Microsoft. _

На данном этапе конфликтов SysWatch и Norton не выявлено. ОК.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Установка новых расширений Norton в Google Chrome*

В новой версии Norton предлагается установить в составе Norton Toolbar четыре расширения, чтобы защитить поиск в Google Chrome и домашнюю страницу браузера, обезопасить серфинг пользователя и защитить его идентификационные данные.




 



_Скр. 1-2. Здесь демонстрируется функционал добавления каждого модуля в отдельности._




 



_Скр. 3-4. Здесь демонстрируется уже добавленные модули и страница со статусами "Добавлено"._




 



_Скр. 5-6. Здесь демонстрируется как выглядит вкладка с Norton Safe Search и в "Настройках" Chrome._
Можно отказаться от любого модуля в любую минуту или изменить стартовую страницу.

На данном этапе конфликтов SysWatch и Norton не выявлено. ОК.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Использование инструментов Norton Recovery Tool*

Как известно старожилам, в Norton есть дополнительные инструменты, которые не входят в основной дистрибутив.
Это Norton Bootable Recovery Tool и Norton Power Eraser.




 


 



_Скр. 1-3. Здесь демонстрируется как найти и загрузить средства NRT, и для чего они используются._

*NBRT* помогает восстановить загрузку системы, пострадавшей от действия вредоносов, а *NPE* использует агрессивные методы сканирования на наличие глубоко внедренных угроз.
Главной нашей задачей было исследовать все элементы защиты на предмет двусторонних конфликтов. В этом плане самым агрессивным элементом как раз должен был выступить Norton Power Eraser, который чисто гипотетически мог обнаружить внедренный модуль Safe'n'Sec и предложить "очистить" систему от него.




 


 



_Скр. 4-6. Здесь демонстрируются параметры сканирования NPE._ Половина из них появилась аккурат перед выходом Norton Security 2015, т.е. осенью прошлого года.




 


 




_Скр. 7-9. Здесь демонстрируется процесс работы Norton Power Eraser и результат сканирования._
Norton Power Eraser не посчитал, что модули SafenSoft (Safe'n'Sec) представляют угрозу для системы. ОК.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Исследование инцидентов и установка доверия*

Продукты Norton by Symantec используют для обновления технологию LiveUpdate ("живые обновления"), которые включают в себя не только обновления антивирусных баз и модулей программы, но и множество других пакетов, связанных с установленным на ПК программным обеспечением. Среди них пакеты исправлений, хотфиксы, которые исправляют бреши в ПО браузеров, используя собственные разработки.

Как я подчеркнул в первом посте, мы не использовали Глобальный режим инсталляции (ГРИ) перед установкой Norton Security, чтобы отследить все возможные инциденты (конфликты, блокировки и ограничения) с обеих сторон, и со стороны SysWatch, и со стороны Norton. [Для пользователей я всегда рекомендую включать ГРИ в SysWatch на время установки другого антивирусного продукта или запуска специальной антивирусной утилиты].

И такой инцидент был отслежен. После получения всех основных обновлений Norton загружает хотфиксы для браузеров, поддерживащих расширения от Symantec. И вот при последнем обновления пара таких хотфиксов загрузилась, но не применилась. Norton Autofix также не помог.




 


 



_Скр.1-3. Демонстрация неприменившихся хотфиксов Norton для браузеров._

Пришлось включить ГРИ и просмотреть подробности инцидента. Как оказалось, оба хотфикса попали в зону ограниченных правил, т.е. их выполнение не получило доверия и было ограничено защитой SysWatch.
После чего мы провели *стандартную процедуру работы с ограниченными приложениями*. Это отражено на скриншотах ниже.
После получения доверия для хотфиксов ГРИ можно отключить.




 


 



_Скр. 4-6. Демонстрация установки доверия для браузерных хотфиксов Norton._






_Скр. 7. Демонстрация последующего успешного применения исправлений._


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Итоговый результат




 


*
_Скр. 8-9. Демонстрация успешного завершения всех обновления в Norton и SNS._
* *
Как показали дальнейшие исследования, ГРИ в данном случае можно было и не включать и обойтись штатными средствами SNS. Расскажем об этом и продемонстрируем позднее.


----------



## Охотник

Еще я у себя заметил, что система заметно пошустрее стала работать с Нортоном.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Да, есть такое. AV и AM службы Windows подтупливают систему. Нортон же лучше оптимизирован под ресурсы системы.
Тем более Norton 2015 вобрал в себя технологии NIS и N360, от последнего взят тюн-ап, расширенный фиксинг и бэкап.
Я быстрее бы удивился, если бы все эти технологии не работали, ан нет — прекрасно работают.

Но касательно Norton Security 2015 у меня есть ряд замечаний, которые к данной теме не относятся.


----------



## glax24

При старте системы появляется такое окно




половина файлов заблокирована, при запуске пишет что отказано в доступе к указанному устройству пути или файлу.
Решил удалить SnS при удаление опять появилось это окно с ошибкой. И само удаление зависло на сборе информации


----------



## SNS-amigo

glax24, см. соседняя тема. 
Примените твик.


----------



## glax24

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Примените твик.


Перед удалением?


----------



## SNS-amigo

glax24, хотелось бы, конечно, чтобы сначала вы *скопировали все отчеты* в отдельную папку, заархивировали ее, и приложили тут в теме под паролем (сообщить мне в ЛС). Я отдам их кому надо. А потом удалю файл из вашего сообщения, чтобы соблюсти конфиденциальность.
Проблема известная и неизвестная одновременно. У нас в тесте так было пару раз из трех десятков, у Коза Ноздри что-то похожее. Будем изучать.
*
И еще* мне нужно два специальных системных отчета. Здесь на форуме они не описывались. Если нетрудно, конечно. Их можно будет сделать и после удаления СНС. Дело нескольких минут.

По поводу удаления, как я понял у СНС возникли проблемы с удалением...


glax24 написал(а):


> Решил удалить SnS при удаление опять появилось это окно с ошибкой. И само удаление зависло на сборе информации


1. Если стандартное удаление средствами Windows (или при помощи CCleaner) стало невозможным и описанные там инструкции из Справки не помогают, то перезагрузите ПК в безопасном режиме и примените твик sns-cleanup.reg из поста №6.

После второй перезагрузки просто удалите папки:
C:\Users\user_name\AppData\Roaming\sns
C:\Users\user_name\AppData\Roaming\bitdefender
C:\ProgramData\S.N.Safe&Software\Safe'n'Sec
C:\Program Files (x86)\SafenSoft\SysWatch
или
C:\Program Files\SafenSoft\SysWatch

2. Если стандартное удаление средствами Windows (или при помощи CCleaner) все же успешно реализуется, то все равно проведите зачистку sns-cleanup-ом после перезагрузки, но уже в нормальном режиме Windows.


----------



## SNS-amigo

> Дополнительный интерес вызвал вопрос о возможности взлома банкомата через порт USB. Станислав Шевченко ответил на него так: «Действительно, банкомат имеет возможность подключать периферию, для этого нужно лишь получить доступ к внутренностям банкомата, причём не к сейфу с деньгами, который защищен очень хорошо, а к сервисной части банкомата, которая, к сожалению, открывается зачастую простым "гвоздем". Производители не очень оперативно реагируют на актуальные угрозы, да и апгрейд банкомата, в части дополнительного замка, стоит очень приличных денег. Открытость платформы разработки софта для банкомата позволила злоумышленникам написать код, который напрямую взаимодействует с устройством выдачи денег, поэтому нет необходимости вскрывать сейф, что затруднительно, достаточно вставить USB с вредоносным кодом и перегрузить банкомат. SafenSoft TPSecure контролирует всю возможную подключаемую периферию, при том, что еще этот контроль добавлен очень специфичными функциями, которые свойственны процедурам обслуживания банкоматов».





> В целом тематика защиты ПО банкоматов в 2015 году остается очень актуальной, поэтому SafenSoft планирует продолжить цикл подобных мероприятий с участием различных специалистов компании. Анонсы конференций доступны на портале компании.



Официальный пресс-релиз


----------



## glax24

в Обычном режиме после твика 



в безопасном после твика, сделал принудительное удаление вроде все удалилось.
Какие системные отчеты надо сделать перед повторной установкой?


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> хотелось бы, конечно, чтобы сначала вы *скопировали все отчеты* в отдельную папку


Уже все удалил поздно ваше сообщение прочитал.
+
проблема с запуском некоторых exe осталась. Не могу установить skype. Скачиваю с оф сайт, при запуске отказано в доступе. Запускаю с другого диска таже картина.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Ок. Примените твик в нормальном режиме Windows и в безопасном.
Пока система и приложения не будут работать нормально, не ставьте.
Отчеты можно будет сделать и позже.

Утилиты, выполняющие как бы принудительное удаления, я уж говорил, или не помогут, или сделают хуже. Ваши коллеги уже попробовали...
Надо использовать только стандартный деинсталлятор Windows или CCleaner.


----------



## Theriollaria

> периферию, при том, что еще этот контроль добавлен очень специфичными функциями, которые свойственны процедурам обслуживания банкоматов»


Все хорошо кроме ошибок. контроль добавлен функциями - это как?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Theriollaria написал(а):


> контроль добавлен функциями - это как?


Может быть то, что я написал в *посте #16*. Или ряд других способов.
В ПК можно на раз-два применить несколько простых способов, которые защитят от атаки по USB. 
А комплекс мер еще лучше. В каждой профессии должны быть свои наработки и секреты.
Если специалист не может защитить обслуживающий объект, то это уже не специалист, а пособник взломщика.


----------



## SNS-amigo

glax24 написал(а):


> Какие системные отчеты надо сделать перед повторной установкой?


Хотя бы самый простейший - *msinfo32*. Никаких "лечебных" не нужно.
Пуск - Выполнить - msinfo32 - Enter
Файл - Сохранить - назвать Отчет1
Приложить к сообщению в ЛС.


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Может быть то, что я написал в *посте #16*. Или ряд других способов.


Просто прочтите то предложение. Так не пишут. Контроль может быть *расширен* функциями *усилен* функциями, *дополнен* функциями. Просто надо исправить статью на офф сайте, выбрав нужное.
А то выходит как в анеке про великого русского пиисателя:

ГазОн(а) ЗасеЯн(а)


----------



## SNS-amigo

Ааа, вот про что.  Действительно, лексически немного неправильный речевой оборот. Но смысл таков: В функционал контроля добавлено несколько новых функций. 
Сами ж знаете, сейчас уже немодно писать на обычной клавиатуре, а написание в телефоне и смартфоне сопряжено вот именно с такими ляпам словесности. 
Я бы их даже назвал лекси-багами.


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Ааа, вот про что.  Действительно, лексически немного неправильный речевой оборот. Но смысл таков: В функционал контроля добавлено несколько новых функций.
> Сами ж знаете, сейчас уже немодно писать на обычной клавиатуре, а написание в телефоне и смартфоне сопряжено вот именно с такими ляпам словесности.
> Я бы их даже назвал лекси-багами.


Ну я сам пишу как 3е-класник на клавиатуре когда. Обычно еще каждое сообщение свое переделываю ппотом раза по 3. Так как тоже мысля пришла... мысля ушла... осталась жутька. Было бы это здесь написано -промолчал бы. Но у Вас то оно на офф сайте лежит.


----------



## glax24

SNS-amigo, сделал откат системы, удаление снс прошло нормально, перезагрузка и все файлы стали нормально запускаться.


----------



## SNS-amigo

glax24, твиком все равно пройдитесь.


----------



## glax24

SNS-amigo, если будите делать очистку от SnS, не забудьте про удаление данных пользователя VIPO


----------



## SNS-amigo

glax24 написал(а):


> не забудьте про удаление данных пользователя VIPO


Увы, это относится к пользовательским данным.


----------



## glax24

SNS-amigo, так этого пользователя создает SnS, тогда почему после удаления самой программы, данные этого пользователя остаются.


----------



## SNS-amigo

На старых системах это было просто необходимо делать автоматом. Но сейчас у меня на 7-ке, 8-ке, 10-ке нет отдельного випо-пользователя.
Но, конечно же, создать ограниченного пользователя можно, но уже вручную. А раз сам вручную создал, то самому и разбирать, что там ценного пользовательского осталось.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Задание автоматического обновления (обновления по расписанию)*

1. Выбрать опцию "Настройка" в КМ значка SNS в системном трее.
2. Перейти в раздел "Обновление", чтобы изменить режим обновления.
3. В правой части окна поставить галочку на "Обновление по расписанию".
4. При желании можно ещё отметить опцию "Запрашивать подтверждение..."
5. Далее нажать кнопку "Настройка" и открыть вкладку "Параметры расписания".
6. Задать здесь желаемые параметры: "Частота дней" и "Время запуска".
7. Для применения параметров последовательно нажать кн. "Применить", ОК, ОК.

В персональной версии автоматическое обновление отключено глобально.


----------



## SNS-amigo

PDF-документ, конвертированный из статьи, прилагается.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Действия в случае критического сбоя-1* (строго для версии 3.10, из недокументированного)

В Руководстве и Справке указано несколько вариантов, чтобы остановить защиту или отложить ее запуск. Но я опишу еще один, который ранее прошел испытания у наших тестеров и несколько раз успешно использовался на форуме. Я сам на раз-два его проверил. Можно использовать данный способ как в нормальном режиме Windows, так и в безопасном (Safe Mode).
.
1. Запустить прилагаемый твик SNS-CleanUp. Согласиться на Слияние.
2. Перезагрузить компьютер через меню Пуск -> Завершение работы.
3. Удалить вручную все папки SNS из указанных директорий:
C:\Users\user_name\AppData\Roaming\sns
C:\Users\user_name\AppData\Roaming\bitdefender
C:\ProgramData\S.N.Safe&Software\Safe'n'Sec
C:\Program Files (x86)\SafenSoft\SysWatch
C:\Program Files\SafenSoft\SysWatch
.
4. Установить продукт заново.





Это важно сделать, даже если вы не планируете больше пользоваться SNS, т.к. в системе могли остаться ограничения, наложенные проактивной защитой. Возможно, что их и не будет, но нужно подстраховаться.
5. Перезагрузить компьютер через меню Пуск -> Завершение работы.
6. Удалить SNS обычным для приложений способом или оставить работать дальше.


----------



## lilia-5-0

Хочу отказаться от традиционных антивирусов, так как их все время приходится покупать, докупать, продлять.
Создается впечатление, что на мне, скромной девушке, просто ВСЕ хотят заработать.
Windows купи, Офис купи! Антивирус купи! А на что жить потом?
Но не могу я сейчас купить что-то еще, так как сижу дома с ребенком, ищу работу на дому, третий раз систему представляли, один раз даже все что было уничтожил вирус, требующий связаться с автором для оплаты бешеной суммы денег. Спас меня как нистранно мой маленький котик, который в тот день поигрался с флешкой, где были фотки и закатил ее под стол. А так она стоит воткутой в комп, всегда под рукой, там и документы и фотографии с ребенком.

Я долго искала подходящий бесплатный или недорогой платный продукт. Перепробовала наверно все беcплатные антивирусы, терпела их зависания, сколько могла, обломала на их заморочках все ногти.
Так то я уверенный пользователь ПК и могу отличить вирус от антивируса , но когда сидишь с ребенком хочется, чтобы он антивирус меня не слишком заморачивал своими без сомнения умными командами и нужно много успеть сделать. Не обременяясь.

*SNS-amigo*, обращаюсь лично к Вам. Подскажите, с чего начать установку защиты SafenSoft? Мне подсказали что у вас она недавно стала совсем бесплатной.


----------



## lilia-5-0

Я сразу обратилась к вам, но кто-то убрал тему в другой раздел. Хочу научиться, готова пройти ваше тестирование.


----------



## SNS-amigo

lilia-5-0, конечно, помогу.
Для начала мне нужны данные о вашем ПК: конфигурация, система и пр.
Проще будет приложить отчет msinfo32. Там есть все, что мне нужно.

Кнопка Пуск > Выполнить > впишите туда команду msinfo32 > нажмите Enter.
Название файла - ваш ник.
Далее: меню Файл > Сохранить и Файл > Экспорт, чтобы избежать глюков при формировании отчета.
Оба файла в архив и к сообщению. С этого и начнем подготовку.

А хоть какой-то антивирус сейчас стоит?
Хотя, что я спрашиваю, это я увижу в вашем отчете.  Жду.


----------



## SNS-amigo

lilia-5-0, Кстати, можете обращаться ко мне в любое время, днем, вечером, отвечу, как только получу доступ к ПК.
Сейчас в переписку дам свои данные.


----------



## kmscom

для всего есть бесплатные альтернативы, другое дело сможете ли вы ими пользоваться. OS Linix, Libre Office, и так далее. для некоторых задач, бесплатных альтернатив нет.
только я не понял какую мы проблему решаем, использование бесплатного ПО или зависания бесплатного ПО, это две разные проблемы.


----------



## Охотник

kmscom написал(а):


> только я не понял какую мы проблему решаем,





lilia-5-0 написал(а):


> *SNS-amigo*, обращаюсь лично к Вам. Подскажите, с чего начать установку защиты ПК на основе защиты SafenSoft?


На основе Сафенсофта. И тут не решение проблемы, а пока тестирование или обучение самого новичка. 
Но сегодня праздник. Семейный кстати. Отдыхаем.


----------



## lilia-5-0

kmscom, мне не нужные никакие другие средства. Все уже перепробовала.


Охотник написал(а):


> Но сегодня праздник. Семейный кстати. Отдыхаем.


Охотник, Да, были на природе с друзьями.


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Проще будет приложить отчет msinfo32. Там есть все, что мне нужно.


*SNS-amigo*, Сейчас попробую сделать. Даже не знала что так можно.
А мне свои данные во время тестирования какие-то надо будет указывать?
Вот вроде получилось. Но на файле первом info подвисло. Второй удачно сработал.


----------



## SNS-amigo

lilia-5-0 написал(а):


> А мне свои данные во время тестирования какие-то надо будет указывать?


Ну что вы, ничего более не надо.
Вообще-то не мы вас будем тестировать. А вы будете пробовать или учиться пользоваться защитой, которую вам предоставит Safensoft SysWatch.
Прежде чем начать, надо подготовить систему.
Целиком изучать отчет буду завтра. Пока только отметил, что система - сборка XP, железо старой конфигурации.
И, не зря система у вас подвисла, файл nfo поврежден.
Но второй вполне работоспособен. Нашел в нем персональные данные - имя, фамилию, идентификаторы Skype пр., потому вложенный архив удаляю, чтобы сохранить конфиденциальность.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Решил всё-таки немного пошуршать...

В вашей системе побывали как минимум три антивирусных продукта, а также еще имеются файлы, осташиеся в результате вредоносной деятельности вирусов, Brontok, в частности. Значит было глобальное заражение, последствия которого залечены. А также было восстановление системы на временного Temp-пользователя. Были и другие сбои. Нарушена системная Security-конфигурация.
Вы также пользуетесь программами, откровенно нарушающими вашу частную сферу. Это небезопасно. М-да, ну и сборка BEST XP Edition.
Что ж, для начала систему нужно будет переустановить на официальную. Данные мои у вас есть. Днем свяжемся, обсудим когда это лучше сделать. У меня все, что нужно всегда под рукой. Скажу, что нужно сделать с вашей стороны. До созвона.


----------



## GranD

Некоторые программы не устанавливаются, а некоторые спокойно устанавливаются.
Пробовал от имени админа, аналогичная проблема. Подскажите, почему? 
Скриншот приложил.


----------



## Кирилл

GranD, после чего началось?
Точки восстановления есть?


GranD написал(а):


> а не которые спокойно устанавливаются.


Какие например?
В безопасном режиме ограничения прав остаются?


----------



## SNS-amigo

SafenSoft SysWatch поставили до проблемы?


----------



## GranD

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> GranD, после чего началось?
> Точки восстановления есть? В безопасном режиме ограничения прав остаются?


После чего точно сказать не смогу,систему только вчера установил,начал по тихоньку устанавливать программы и вот встретился с такой бедой. В безопасном режиме не запускался. Точки восстоновления еще не успел сделать, хотел установить антивирус и потом создать.


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> SafenSoft SysWatch поставили до проблемы?


Ваш софт поставил, работает.


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Какие например?


Вот скриншот.


----------



## Кирилл

GranD написал(а):


> вот ваш софт поставил,работает


Дождитесь @SNS-amigo ,он поможет настроить продукт,надо в первую очередь исключить этот фактор.


----------



## GranD

Еще вот такую фишку заметил, установил торрент, установка завершилась успешно, а вот запустить его не могу, выдаёт туже ошибку.


----------



## Кирилл

Я же говорю,Андрей придет поможет.
Это его стихия,продукт.
Мы в разных часовых поясах,поэтому он еще не заходил.
Потерпите немного,решится сегодня ваш вопрос.


----------



## GranD

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Я же говорю,Андрей придет поможет.
> Это его стихия,продукт.
> Мы в разных часовых поясах,поэтому он еще не заходил.
> Потерпите немного,решится сегодня ваш вопрос.


Я и не тороплюсь, просто дополняю сразу проблемы.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Кучу ненужных программ-то уже поставили. 
***
*Koza Nozdri,* Перенесите тему к нам в раздел "Тестирование ПО", т.к. это никак не связано с основным форумом по лечению от вирусов.


----------



## Кирилл

Перенес в раздел sns.
Андрей - только по теме продукта,никакого лечения.
Настроите sns,если будет что лечить - в раздел лечения.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Я вообще не буду ничего настраивать и лечить.

@GranD, *Первый вариант*.
Если вы не меняли никаких настроек в SNS, то просто деинсталлируйте его обычным стандартным способом через "Удаление программ" MS Windows.
При том программном наборе, что у вас уже есть или еще захотите поставить, судя по первому скрину, он вам не нужен.
Потом перезагрузите ПК.
Потом скачайте и примените твик из поста по ссылке. Снова перезагрузите ПК.

Если деинсталляция SNS будет невозможна, то сначала примените твик из того же поста, а потом сделайте как там же и написано.
*
Второй вариант*. Не удалять SNS, потому что он все делает правильно.
Защита блокирует установку некоторых программ, потому, что они или нелегитимные (скачанные с неофициальных источников), например, как тот NAV-180, что вы пытались установить, или имеют сомнительное происхождение, или откровенно опасны. Может в них есть адварная программная прослойка, рипак, крак, или иная причина. 
Если они вам очень нужны, то вы можете изучить инструкцию в посте №8. И сделать, как там написано.
Если и после этого они не пойдут, значит их есть за что блокировать.
Если несмотря на это, они все равно вам нужны, то тогда см. Первый вариант.


----------



## regist

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> *Второй вариант*. Не удалять SNS, потому что он все делает правильно.
> Защита блокирует установку некоторых программ, потому, что они или нелегитимные (скачанные с неофициальных источников),


А как объясните, почему SafenSoft блокирует запуск Process Monitor ?


----------



## SNS-amigo

regist, вступайте в наши тестеры, выполните норматив, сдайте экзамен хотя бы на пользователя SNS, тогда и ... 

А если конкретно, то ответ на этот вопрос в самой сути *технологии и принципе работы*, которую я описывал уже сотни раз. С другой стороны, что мешает, просмотреть инцидент и протестировать работу программы в песочнице или вообще *разрешить* ей глобальный мониторинг процессов.


----------



## GranD

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> @GranD,
> *
> Второй вариант*. Не удалять SNS, потому что он все делает правильно.
> Защита блокирует установку некоторых программ, потому, что они или нелегитимные (скачанные с неофициальных источников), например, как тот NAV-180, что вы пытались установить, или имеют сомнительное происхождение, или откровенно опасны. Если они вам очень нужны, то вы можете изучить инструкцию в посте №8. И сделать, как там написано.
> Если и после этого они не пойдут, значит их есть за что блокировать.
> Если несмотря на это, они все равно вам нужны, то тогда см. Первый вариант.


У меня такая чуйка,что это 2вариант. Потому что многое устанавливается и запускается, да многие програмы не лицензионные,видимо по этому блокируется.


GranD написал(а):


> У меня такая чуйка,что это 2вариант. Потому что многое устанавливается и запускается, да многие програмы не лицензионные,видимо по этому блокируется.


А если всё выходит, так то получается проблема решена. В принципе всё, что мне нужно все работает, только хотелось бы еще торрент, но он в блоке.


----------



## regist

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> А если конкретно, то ответ на этот вопрос в самой сути *технологии и принципе работы*, которую я описывал уже сотни раз.


 Просто не стоит тогда писать, что программы заблокированы из-за того не легитимны или опасны, а просто написать что блокирование легальных программ особенность работы SNS и дать ссылку на пояснение.


----------



## SNS-amigo

GranD написал(а):


> только хотелось бы еще торрент,но он в блоке.


В торренте есть программные прослойке, попутная установка программ, рекламы и скрытых элементов.
Даже, если снять все галочки, то не факт, что какой-то *майнер биткоинов* не установится, и не будет работать на чужого дядю, используя вычислительную мощность вашего процессора и видеокарты.


regist написал(а):


> дать ссылку на пояснение.





SNS-amigo написал(а):


> ответ на этот вопрос в самой сути *технологии и принципе работы*,


А это тогда что? Вы же сами эту ссылку на пояснение и процитировали.
Мне все было понятно из самого первого поста пользователя.


regist написал(а):


> блокирование легальных программ особенность работы SNS


Нет. Не особенность. См. технологию и принцип работы.


----------



## regist

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> А это тогда что?


этот ответ появился только после моего поста. А до этого было утверждение, что программы которые пытается ставить юзер


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> нелегитимные (скачанные с неофициальных источников),


Спорить не собираюсь, ответ на вопрос который интересовал я получил.


----------



## SNS-amigo

regist написал(а):


> этот ответ появился только после моего поста.


Факт, что она была, и я ваш пост не редактировал, чтобы ее разместить.
Я не метеор, чтобы расставить все ссылки и цитаты за 1 секунду.


----------



## GranD

Я вот не знаю толи мне показалось толи что,но походу после вашей программы SNS у меня повысилась оценка системы с 4.7 на 5.2


----------



## SNS-amigo

GranD написал(а):


> после вашей программы SNS у меня повысилась оценка системы с 4.7 на 5.2


Скорее всего, наша программа тут ни причем. Вы поставили систему с нуля, поставили драйверы заново, а также системный диск С, который используется для подсчета этой оценки, очистили, вот и общий результат.


----------



## GranD

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Скорее всего, наша программа тут ни причем. Вы поставили систему с нуля, поставили драйверы заново, вот и результат.


ну зимой точно так же все делал,только оценка была 4.7


----------



## SNS-amigo

Да, разница немалая. Сравнил. 
Только точнее надо смотреть по всем критериям, которые участвуют в оценке, там конкретно видно было бы на чем возросла оценка, а скрин старый у вас не сохранился.


----------



## GranD

Хватить спорить,не ссорьтесь !
Спасибо Андрюха,проблему можно считать решенной !!!


----------



## SNS-amigo

GranD, а мы и не ссоримся. Даже соглашаемся в некоторых моментах, но на расстоянии монитора трудно достигнуть консенсуса.
Просто многие смотрят на SNS как на террориста в мире антивирусов, забывая о многих моментах в истории, например, то, что SNS уже защищала ПК до того, как многие компании обзавелись продуктами класса IS и, более того, не имели банального HIPS в своем арсенале и потом даже долгое время не хотели его использовать. 
Не говоря уж о том, что технология и принцип защиты у тех и других, как с самого начала, так и сейчас кардинально разнятся.

Впрочем, как сейчас посмотрел, торрент-клиент с оф. сайта, можешь ставить, но только сними галочки на попутных предложениях, даже от яндекса.


----------



## GranD

SNS-amigo, вот что я сделал


----------



## SNS-amigo

GranD написал(а):


> вот что я сделал


Так лучше не делать. Включите. Кликните на ссылку в инциденте - торрент, если он с оф.сайта, и сделайте как я описывал в посте №8.
Так не только система будет защищена, но и сама программа торрент-клиент.


----------



## GranD

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Так лучше не делать. Включите. Кликните на ссылку в инциденте - торрент, если он с оф.сайта, сделайте как я описывал в посте №8.


Ок ,спасибо,ну главное проблема найдена.


GranD написал(а):


> Ок, спасибо, ну главное проблема решена.


Сделал проверку сертификаты у торрента и все работает,даже когда защита вкл


----------



## SNS-amigo

Да ее и не было.
Надо было сразу, после драйверов, ставить SNS и спросить меня, какие действия с софтом делать потом.
Мониторинговый антивирус можно и не ставить, т.к. проверочный сканер уже входит в комплект поставки, а ограничения, которые накладывает SNS, могут защитить систему от многих атак, даже, как видите, от деструктивных действий пользователя, запускающего на выполнение что под курсор попало.


----------



## GranD

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Да ее и не было.
> Надо было сразу, после драйверов, ставить SNS и спросить меня, какие действия с софтом делать потом.


Да я лет 5 такими программами не пользовался и не одобрял,а тут че то увидел у вас софт,ну и решил поставить для защиты ,видимо повзрослел ,одобрять стал только лицензию.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Я бы очень хотел, чтобы вы в процессе знакомства и работы с SNS подписались или просто взяли на заметку следующие темы:
Программное обеспечение совместимое с SnS SysWatch
Выявление ПО, несовместимого с SnS SysWatch, проверка и корректировка

Дополняйте, если что-то будет выявлено или протестировано.

Ну, а если возникнет желание поставить еще и Norton, то ознакомьтесь с нашими темами:
Norton 2015 + SNS
Norton 2014 + SNS

Ссылки на тему, откуда скачать и т.д. и т.п. у вас уже есть.


----------



## GranD

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Я бы очень хотел, чтобы вы в процессе знакомства и работы с SNS подписались или просто взяли на заметку следующие темы:
> Программное обеспечение совместимое с SnS SysWatch
> Выявление ПО, несовместимого с SnS SysWatch, проверка и корректировка
> 
> Дополняйте, если что-то будет выявлено или протестировано.
> 
> Ну, а если возникнет желание поставить еще и Norton, то ознакомьтесь с нашими темами:
> Norton 2015 + SNS
> Norton 2014 + SNS
> 
> Ссылки на тему, откуда скачать и т.д. и т.п. у вас уже есть.


Спасибо, обязательно возьму на заметку.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Лето настало, а я в свою очередь раздам задание тестерам, пусть потихоньку обновят список ПО, которое не вызывает блокировок, и ПО, которое блокируется.
Ну и сам, конечно, потом все перепроверю.

Разумеется, кроме краков, рипаков, хактула, самопала и мн. др.


----------



## Охотник

Я свободен, отдыхаю. Если надо - готов.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Охотник, отправлю тебе пакет, как только подготовлю.
Ну и сам, что в прошлом году проверяли, погоняй.


----------



## -SEM-

SNS-amigo, в продолжение чата... Машина следующая: антивирус домашний бесплатный Comodo Internet Security, браузеры Opera АС и Yandex, просмотрщики FastStone Image Viewer, Daum PotPlayer, AIMP 3, месенджерами не пользуется, общение Skype, торрент-клиент utorrent 2. Назначение компьютера в основном игры, но как правило лицензия Сталкер, Скайрим, Фаркрай, или торрент-репаки без онлайн регистрации, в он-лайн игры не играет. Можно ли поставить бесплатную Safe`n`Sec SysWatch Personal? После шифровальщика все почищено, но некоторые игры не запустились, личные данные не пострадали (копии на выносном диске) и без проблем могу снести систему и поставить заново.


----------



## Phoenix

-SEM- написал(а):


> Можно ли поставить бесплатную Safe`n`Sec SysWatch Personal?


А почему нет ? Но лучше на чистую систему.


----------



## akok

-SEM-, если устанавливать на "старую" систему с большим комплектом установленного софта, то профиль программа будет создавать ну ооооочень долго. Да и есть риск, что вредоносное ПО попадет в белые списки (то, которое еще не известно АВ вендорам).


----------



## -SEM-

Хорошо, переставлю ось.


----------



## SNS-amigo

-SEM- написал(а):


> Comodo Internet Security, браузеры Opera АС и Yandex, просмотрщики FastStone Image Viewer, Daum PotPlayer, AIMP 3,


Ууу... Систему после шифровальщика и таких программных дыр — на снос!
AIMP можно будет разрешить, если очередная сборка заблокируется. Яндекс-браузер если и ставить, то с оф. сайта, потому как очень часто он появляется на ПК с попутными загрузками/установками. А лучше не ставить вообще - буквально это танк груженый, чем попало.


-SEM- написал(а):


> общение Skype, торрент-клиент utorrent 2


Здесь тоже есть тонкости, расскажу позже.

Защищать при необходимости можно и весь скарб, но раз вы пострадали от шифровальщика, то могут быть повреждены файлы изображений и текстов, которые используются системой. Чистка их не восстановит.

Чтобы выстроить нормальную защиту, нужно делать это с нуля.
Только, пожалуйста, не ставьте левых Windows. Если нужен дистрибутив, дам ссылку.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Раз все нужные данные не пострадали и находятся на другом носителе, то вот примерный оптимальный порядок действий...

Чтобы вынуть ключ из системы до ее переустановки, используйте Windows 8-10 Product Key Viewer (для Windows 7 тоже).
Чтобы сохранить имеющуюся сейчас активацию Windows и Office и произвести её потом оффлайн, используйте Advanced Tokens Manager.
Далее...

1. Ставите систему с переразметкой дисков, если диск C был очень маленький, а диск D очень большой.
Если на диске остались неиспользуемые вендорские или восстановительные разделы, сносите и переразмечайте диск.
Так система будет записывать данные в начало диска, что потом хорошо скажется на производительности.
Если для переустановки вы всегда используете вендорские восстановительные разделы и диски, тогда используйте их.

2. После установки системы поставьте драйверы с имеющегося CD/DVD диска.
Если такого диска нет, то скачайте драйверы с оф. сайта до перестановки.
Пожалуйста, не используйте драйвер-паки или согласуйте операции по драйверам со мной. Помогу по всем вопросам.

3. Создаете интернет-соединение согласно полученным от провайдера настройкам.

4. Загружаете критические и необходимые обновления из центра обновления Windows.
Необязательные можно отключить в настройках обновления, если скорость интернета мала.
Если установка обновлений не входит в ваши планы, согласуйте пару моментов со мной в ЛС. Кое-что всё же нужно будет поставить.

5. Скачиваете и ставите SnS Syswatch согласуя свои действия и его работу с "Краткой инструкцией".

6. Запустите обновление SnS Syswatch вручную, дождитесь окончания и установки.

7. Перезагрузите ПК после установки обновлений SnS SysWatch. Даже, если не просит.
Значок в трее может на время исчезнуть из трея, это некритично, защита всё равно активна.

8. Ставите браузеры: Google Chrome, Opera и пр., скачанные с официальных сайтов.
Плагины (расширения, дополнения) пока не спешите ставить. Потом.

9. Ставите дополнительное проверенное нами ПО: например, Bandizip, STDU Viewer, AdMuncher, CCleaner Slim. По желанию.
Но, пожалуйста, больше ничего другого* пока не ставьте*, не используйте портативных и скачанных ранее версий.
Также пока не ставьте ни Скайп, ни торрент, ни вьюер. Это типичные ошибки. Все можно будет сделать позже.

10. Ставите MS Office или любой другой альтернативный. Официальные версии с оф. сайтов.

Сообщаете мне о готовности, я скажу, что дальше надо обязательно сделать.
Если о чем-то тут вам писать неудобно или вопрос конфиденциального характера, пишите в личную переписку.


----------



## -SEM-

Уважаемый SNS-amigo, Вы описали идеальный вариант: переустановка системы заново. У друга я могу это сделать. Но, в связи с проблемой серфинга в нете, я бы хотел поставить SnS SysWatch моим родителям и себе, и может еще некоторым друзьям. Не в каждом случае я смогу переставить систему. Есть ли технология установки данного софта, обеспечивающая максимальное приближение полученного результата к идеальной установке?


----------



## SNS-amigo

-SEM- написал(а):


> Есть ли технология установки данного софта, обеспечивающая максимальное приближение полученного результата к идеальной установке?


Если поставите одну систему так, как я тут описал и далее еще расскажу, то этот вопрос отпадет сам собой.
Вы будете знать ответ и сможете подвести числитель к идеальному знаменателю даже на давно работающей системе. По описанным тут пунктам.
Ну и я, если понадобится, конечно, помогу.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Часовой пакет 2014 для коррекции времени на разных часовых поясах России
*



 пост на форуме*

Загрузка и установка Internet Explorer версии 10 (установка онлайн)
*


 x86* *x64*

Загрузка и установка Internet Explorer версии 11 (установка онлайн)
*


 x86* *x64*

Загрузка и установка Windows Media Player 11 (установка оффлайн) - для Windows XP
*


 x86 *

Загрузка и установка NET Framework версии 4.0 (установка оффлайн)
*


 дистрибутив



 русский языковой пакет*

Загрузка и установка NET Framework версии 4.5.2 (установка оффлайн)
*


 дистрибутив



 русский языковой пакет*

Программа "Справка Windows" для Windows 7 (установка оффлайн)



 Download Windows Help program (WinHlp32.exe) for Windows 7 from Official Microsoft Download Center

Программа "Справка Windows" для Windows 8 (установка оффлайн)



 Download Программа "Справка Windows" (WinHlp32.exe) для Windows 8 from Official Microsoft Download Center

Программа "Справка Windows" для Windows 8.1 (установка оффлайн)



 Download Программа "Справка Windows" (WinHlp32.exe) для Windows 8.1 from Official Microsoft Download Center

Веб-установщик исполняемых библиотек DirectX



 Download Веб-установщик исполняемых библиотек DirectX для конечного пользователя from Official Microsoft Download Center

DirectX для оффлайн-установки



 MEGA


----------



## SNS-amigo

-SEM- написал(а):


> Вы описали идеальный вариант


Ну тогда неидеальный, но пользовательский вариант, который будет в вашем случае удобнее.
- опускаем первые четыре пункта, если у вас уже все готово;
- начинаем с пункта 5 и до 10-го;
- по каждой системе и ее ПО советуйтесь со мной, пришлете лог, я посмотрю.
Что будет можно рассказать, потом как результаты опубликуем.


----------



## lilia-5-0

*SNS-amigo*, вчера получила посылку. Плату и видеокарту мы поставили, подключили.
Вышли в Инет. Спасибо за ремонт!
Всё работает, зависаний нет. Осталось поставить защиту.
Это мы сегодня и сделаем.


----------



## GvU

Решил испробовать Safensoft SysWatch, а может это судьба  а то эти антивирусы-вирусы как-то скучновато стало


----------



## SNS-amigo

Voldemar2007-72, для начала ознакомьтесь с рекомендациями, описанными по пунктам в соседней теме. 
Могут очень пригодится, если захотите выстроить защиту с нуля или со следующего этапа.


----------



## GvU

Ознакомился с рекомендациями, большое вам спасибо,и возник вопрос. Пользоваться портабль версиями программ нежелательно ?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Voldemar2007-72 написал(а):


> Пользоваться портабль версиями программ нежелательно ?


Если она создана самим доверенным разработчиком, то можно пользоваться её на равных с другими.
Если же она запортаблена с некой целью неким ушлым "фруктом" из инета, то нежелательно вообще.

Вообще-то фраза


> больше ничего другого пока не ставьте, не используйте портативных и скачанных ранее версий.


 имеет в себе главную определяющую "пока не ставьте". Т.к. потом, когда мы сделаем ряд манипуляций, то можно будет ставить все, что угодно пользователю, под присмотром защиты (согласно алгоритму работы защиты).


----------



## SNS-amigo

Ряд манипуляций, о которых я вскользь упомянул:
- установка Safensoft SysWatch после установки драйверов и офиса;
- создание профиля или переключение его только на системный диск;
- обновление программных модулей и антивирусного сканера онлайн;
- перезагрузка ПК по окончании загрузки и установки обновлений SNS.

Далее обговорю ещё ряд моментов. 
Если на втором несистемном диске имеется большой набор софта, то делать его профилирование или нет, каждый решает сам.

Профилирование же выбранных папок, например, с документами, фото и пр.пр.пр, позволит защитить их тоже.

Далее необходимо настроить "Восстановление системы", включив эту функцию, если она выключена (например, в Win8-8.1), создав контрольную точку и назвав ее как-то особо, например, "Контрольная точка1" или "Контрольная точка+SNS", чтобы потом не забыть.

Снова перезагрузить ПК и далее уже ставить нужное ПО и пользоваться ПК и Инетом под присмотром SNS.
Но и не забывать на первых порах также согласовывать установку ПО и ряд других моментов со мной.

Профиль можно и нужно периодически сбрасывать и заново создавать.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Итак, если вы уже установили систему и выполнили следующие манипуляции:
- установка Safensoft SysWatch после установки драйверов и офиса;
- создание профиля или переключение его только на системный диск;
- обновление программных модулей и антивирусного сканера онлайн;
- перезагрузка ПК по окончании загрузки и установки обновлений SNS.

То далее необходимо настроить "Восстановление системы", включив эту функцию, если она выключена (например, в Win8-8.1), создав контрольную точку и назвав её как-то особо, например, "Контрольная точка1" или "Контрольная точка+SNS", чтобы потом не забыть.

Снова перезагрузить ПК и далее уже ставить нужное ПО и пользоваться ПК и Инетом под присмотром SNS.
Но и не забывать на первых порах также согласовывать установку ПО и ряд других моментов со мной.

Насчет других данных, которые не были вами включены в профиль системы.
[По умолчанию профилируются все диски, чтобы защитить имеющиеся там данные!!!].
Профилирование выбранных папок, например, с документами, фото и пр.пр.пр, позволит защитить их тоже, потому настоятельно рекомендуется добавлять в профиль все важные данные.

Если на других несистемных дисках имеется набор софта и всякий второстепенный хлам, то делать его профилирование или нет, каждый решает сам.


----------



## lilia-5-0

SNS-amigo, по вашим ссылкам загрузила нет-фрамворк-4 и директ-икс. Интернет-эксплорер поставили 8-й, т.к. на нашу систему другой не пойдет. Зато есть гугле-хром и новая опера. Сейчас я в хроме на сайте. Устраивает и полегче оперы немножко.
Думаю, раз у меня получилось, значит и у ребят SEM и Voldemar тоже получится.


----------



## lilia-5-0

SNS-amigo, сделали все по вашей инструкции. Установили, обновили, сделали перезагрузку.
Ах да профиль, который еще автоматическая настройка называется, дождались до конца. Т.к. данные у нас уже были на флешках сохранены, второй диск быстро спрофилировался. Дождались окончания. Правда даже на нашем слабеньком ПК и с новой системой да и благодаря вашему ремонту мат.платы все сделалось быстро - в пределах 15 минут или даже меньше. Поставили, пошли пить чай, пришли уже все готова и иконка не собирается в пазлы, как в начале.



Спойлер: сведения о системе










По вашей просьбе сохраняю сведения о системе. Загрузила файл-скриншот.
Теперь с обретением небольшого опыта и смогу сама поставить подружке Сафенсофт.


----------



## lilia-5-0

SNS-amigo, Спасибо, Вы мне очень помогли. 
Новый компьютер я бы не осилила купить, а тут, как вы сказали, и старый еще после ремонта послужит.

Хорошо сказали, вот здесь. Самая там стесняюсь писать, мужские разговоры, куда там девушке. Но мне нравится про душу. Надо конечно думать о душе. Это полезно. И ребенку объяснять, что и у животных есть душа.
Еще хотела спросить, мы на днях на недельку уедем в деревню к родственникам помогать в сенокос. Ничего не случится, если я не буду включать компьютер какое-то время? И что делать если потом включу - сразу обновлять?
Еще куплю себе клавиатуру новую, а то эта старая и тугая, будет легче печатать.


----------



## SNS-amigo

lilia-5-0 написал(а):


> Ничего не случится, если я не буду включать компьютер какое-то время? И что делать если потом включу - сразу обновлять?


Ничего страшного. SysWatch не зависит от обновлений антивирусных баз. Обновите, когда сможете.
В летний период возможны грозы, замыкания эл.оборудования и по сети. Отключите ПК и перифирею от розетки. Выньте телефонный провод, если есть телефон, и сетевой кабель, идущий из коридора. Так безопаснее будет.


lilia-5-0 написал(а):


> Еще куплю себе клавиатуру новую, а то эта старая и тугая, будет легче печатать.


Да, я заметил апачатки и поправил.


----------



## GvU

Уважаемый SNS-amigo, я раньше пользовался программами (*SpyShelter Personal Free  и * *Shadow Defender *) и хотел бы сравнить с SysWatch, какая из них, схожа по работе ? Если вы конечно пользовались или приходилось встречать (SpyShelter Personal Free и Shadow Defender ).
Мне показалось по прочитанному, что две программы в одной *SNS SysWatch , спасибо!*


----------



## SNS-amigo

Voldemar2007-72, между всеми ими есть кое-что схожее, но все же они различаются по функционалу.
Разработка SNS более ранняя, чем у этих программ, т.е. мы не брали эти программы в основу Safe`n`Sec / SafenSoft.

Safe`n`Sec / SafenSoft (Россия), год образования отдельной компании 2006 год, а первый проект защиты Safe`n`Sec вышел еще в 2003 году в рамках компании StarForce, версия SysWatch V.I.P.O. вышла в 2008 году.
Shadow Defender (США), 2007 год, shadowdefender.com
SpyShelter (Польша), 2014 год, spyshelter.com


----------



## SNS-amigo

Сохранился один из самых ранних независимых обзоров Safe'n'Sec версии 1.1, которая была первой версией с антивирусным сканером от BifDefender. Тогда группа разработчиков еще работала в компании StarForce. И только в 2006 была основана отдельная независимая от StarForce компания S.N.Safe&Software, позже получившая название SafenSoft, Safe'n'Sec и СНС Холдинг. Сокращенно SNS, SnS, СНС. 







Он был сделан сайтом Anti-Malware.ru в далеком 2005 году.
Желающие могут его скачать и прочитать оффлайн. В doc и pdf-вариантах.


----------



## GvU

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Но и не забывать на первых порах также согласовывать установку ПО и ряд других моментов со мной.


 Будет очень интересно, но пока решаюсь, нужно все взвесить  , и еще один вопрос по лицензии : лицензию присылают на один почтовый адрес, если захочу установить на второй компьютер ,нужно регистрироваться на другой почтовый ящик, эта лицензия уже не подойдет  ???


----------



## SNS-amigo

Voldemar2007-72, ключ един для всех ПК! 
Ссылка на пост. Это было сделано для того, чтобы не менять исходный код программы, которая ранее была платной версией и нужно было вводить код. Регистрироваться на email больше не надо.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Знаете ли вы, что* корпоративные продукты Safe`n`Sec содержат серверную компоненту Service Center и консоль администрирования Admin Explorer для удалённого развёртывания и управления продуктами в корпоративных сетях.






_Рис. Централизованная система управления и консоль администрирования_

При управлении SysWatch клиентами, Admin Explorer позволяет администраторам обрабатывать инциденты, происходящие на удалённых клиентских рабочих станциях, например, блокировать или разрешить определённые действия или запуск приложения сотрудником.

При управлении DLP Guard клиентами, Admin Explorer позволяет администраторам или сотрудникам службы безопасности получать уведомления и оперативно реагировать на инциденты ИБ, происходящие на удалённых клиентских рабочих станциях. Иными словами, DLP Guard позволяет осуществлять запись действий пользователя с использованием центра администрирования.

Использование Admin Explorer в Safe`n`Sec Enterprise Suite объединяет возможности SysWatch и DLP Guard.

Консоль администрирования Admin Explorer мобильна и может быть запущена с любой рабочей станции сети, использоваться для удалённого развёртывания и управления решениями Safe`n`Sec на клиентских рабочих станциях.

Продукты, в состав которых входят компоненты централизованной системы управления

Safe`n`Sec SysWatch Workstation
Safe`n`Sec SysWatch Workstation PLUS
Safe`n`Sec DLP Guard Workstation

Safe`n`Sec Enterprise Suite
Safe`n`Sec Ent


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo, Плохо, что корпоративным клиентам почти неизвестны продукты SnS. А жаль. 
Чем необычнее защита, тем лучше результат.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Theriollaria, Ну как же неизвестны. Два года назад, как я успел заметить, что ты сам писал в дискуссии с Иваном, "компания, чье ПО стоит на половине банкоматов страны".  DLP также хорошо известны. 
Или намекаешь, что мне надо озаботиться рассказом о прочих платных продуктах?
Вчера даже несравненный regist сказал, что у SafenSoft бесплатное ПО. Пришлось дать две ссылки куда надо. 
И в посте выше есть частичные сведения о корпоративных продуктах. Среди них есть новые и переработанные, которые в нынешнем виде раньше отсутствовали в свободном доступе. 
Но рассказать, конечно, надо. Только лучше всё подкрепить скриншотами, которыми я не располагаю. 
Да и ранние рассказы о корпоративных продуктах уже устарели.


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo, я писал, основываясь на открытых данных от SnS. Вроде в Латинской Америке продукты тоже популярны. А вот во время проведения конференции, помимо самого Станислава Шевченко, я чувствовал себя едва ли не самым знающим продукт среди участников. Хотя являюсь жутким любителем и предвзятым нубом, любящим нестандартные защиты, и помнящим древние версии и Носорожки и Отутпоста, кучи уже несуществующих продуктов типа Stop! antivirus, украинского UNA, и даже первые Ainf(ы) пользовал в прошлом веке.

PS: Вот смотрел я онлайн конференцию и закралась мыслишка. На 3dnews.ru частенько устраивают конференции вживую. Да это платно. Но и охват аудитории несравним. Но там поглобальнее все. С видеовыступлением в реальном времени и ответами на вопросы. Также мне кажется, что надо активнее продвигать бесплатные пользовательские версии. А то продукт знают либо энтузиасты либо узкоспециализированный круг корпоративного бизнеса. Нет масштабных акций и викторин. Поэтому пользователи до сих пор с бОльшим удовольствием ведутся на акции зарубежных HIPS не зная о своих, местных продуктах.
Я не очень хорошо знаком со звездами данного форума, хотя с удовольствием пообщался с regist(ом) по некоторым локальным вопросам пару раз. Загадывалки интересные предновогодние опять же. Притчи... Я же в основном из-за тебя и продукта приперся на форум. Интересы у меня узкоспецифические.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Хотя являюсь жутким любителем и предвзятым нубом, любящим нестандартные защиты, и помнящим древние версии и Носорожки и Отутпоста, кучи уже несуществующих продуктов типа Stop! antivirus, украинского UNA, и даже первые Ainf(ы) пользовал в прошлом веке.


А Таускан или a2 помнишь?


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> А Таускан или a2 помнишь?


Первый совсем мимо прошел, о втором (a-squared) только название знакомо, но без конкретики. Зато хорошо помню каким тормозом был AVG первых версий а Avira - параноиком. Вот интересно кто у кого зонтик-логотип спер (Avira/AVP)?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Theriollaria написал(а):


> На 3dnews.ru частенько устраивают конференции вживую.


Это PR-маркетинг. Я тут только маленьким краешком. 



Theriollaria написал(а):


> Зато хорошо помню каким тормозом был AVG


Тогда наверно помнишь его первое название?  Grisoft. Он и сейчас не турбо-спринтер. 



Theriollaria написал(а):


> Первый совсем мимо прошел, о втором (asquared) только название знакомо, но без конкретики.


Жаль, а я с ними (a2) работал несколько лет. Теперь это Emsisoft - по инициалам Кристиана.
А Tauscan - дедушка Outpost-а.


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Это PR-маркетинг. Я тут только маленьким краешком.


Ну не писать же мне Станиславу? Неудобняк както. Хотя мыло имеется.


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Тогда наверно помнишь его первое название?
> Если я и пользовался более ранними версия, то точно не знал, что это превратилось потом в AVG.





SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Жаль, а я с ними (a2) работал несколько лет. Теперь это Emsisoft - по инициалам Кристиана.


Не в том дело. Я в то время просто пробовал все, что попадало под руку без интереса что это и откуда. К примеру первые версии Comodo Firewall. Затем, они добавили ав модуль и я с удовольствием пользовался комплексным продуктом, пока они не выпустили версию 6. Вот тогда и пришлось активно искать ему замену. Постоянно пробовал Panda Cloud antivirus еще с первых публичных версий еще. Но всё это уже относительно недалекое прошлое (2009г).

Жутко интересны были первые версии Outpost Forewall. Вот где была вероятность 50/50 или поставить продукт или напрочь убить тогда еще Win 98. 

Да много прикольного было тогда. Dashboard/Sygate/Sunbelt Firewall.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Ну не писать же мне Станиславу?


Напиши, ты ж с ним на конфе беседовал. Идея твоя.


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Напиши, ты ж с ним на конфе беседовал. Идея твоя.


А удобно будет?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Удобно.


Theriollaria написал(а):


> Вот интересно кто у кого зонтик-логотип спер (Avira/AVP)?


А у Касперского еще был. 
У чехов лоскутки или это черепица вообще...


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Удобно.


Написал. Будем надеяться что не зря.



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> А у Касперского еще был.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Да и зелёненький еще был, а потом все позеленело.
Раннее название доKAV частично тоже было заимствовано кое у кого. И звук визжащий тоже.
Кстати и у Dr.Web первая часть названия заимствованная. 
Но это не плагиат, тогда это было прикольно и в порядке вещей. А сейчас и мало кто помнит.


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Да и зелёненький еще был, а потом все позеленело.
> Раннее название доKAV тоже частично было заимствовано кое у кого. И звук визжащий тоже.
> Кстати и у Dr.Web первая часть названия заимствованная.


У кого звук заимствован - не знаю. Ну а с пауком родства больше. Компания то отпочковалась от него по сути.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Theriollaria написал(а):


> У кого звук заимствован - не знаю.


Он как-то рассказывал в интервью, но на вопрос "откуда звук", сказал - "не помню уже, услышал как-то".
Но я-то помню.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Элементарно о технологии программных продуктов Safe’n’Sec*

*У них...*

Классические антивирусные программы основываются на сигнатурных методах обнаружения вредоносных программ и требуют постоянного и оперативного обновления антивирусных баз.
В настоящее время совершенно очевидно, что традиционный сигнатурный подход к защите компьютера от вредоносных программ уже не столь эффективен в силу ежедневного появления тысяч новых вредоносных образцов и их модификаций.
Как бы часто не обновлялись антивирусные базы, скорость распространения вредоносного ПО все равно выше скорости распространения антивирусных обновлений. К тому же на анализ нового вируса всегда требуется время.
Таким образом, на период от обнаружения новой вредоносной программы до появления антивирусного обновления пользователи компьютера остаются беззащитными.





*У нас...*

В современных условиях наиболее эффективным способом защиты от растущего числа новых кибер-угроз является применение технологий класса Host Intrusion Prevention Systems (HIPS), более известных как проактивные системы защиты ПК.
Программные продукты Safe’n’Sec объединяют в себе две инновационные проактивные технологии - *Поведенческий анализ* и решение *V.I.P.O.®* (Valid Inside Permitted Operations), обеспечивающие высокий уровень информационной защищенности пользователя при работе на компьютере.





*Поведенческий анализатор Safe'n'Sec*​...Поведенческий анализатор Safe'n'Sec контролирует поведение приложений в реальном времени и блокирует любые подозрительные действия, не опираясь на сигнатуры известных угроз, а также отслеживает все попытки несанкционированных действий в системе и предотвращает их.
...Таким образом, пользователь компьютера становится независимым от обновлений списков возможных образцов вредоносного кода и получает оперативно реагирующую защиту своего ПК.

*Технология V.I.P.O.*​...После установки программа проводит анализ текущего состояния операционной системы и автоматическую настройку профиля. После создания профиля операционной системы технология V.I.P.O. разрешает запуск только заведомо безопасных приложений.
...Таким образом, любая программа, пытающаяся самостоятельно установиться на компьютере пользователя будет заблокирована. Даже в случае, если пользователь ошибочно разрешит запуск вредоносной программы, при следующей загрузке компьютера она уже не сможет запуститься и нанести какой-либо вред информации.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Покопался в архивах и нашел стопочку скриншотов ранних версий. Тем более, что скриншоты, хранившиеся на сервере safensoft.com и представленные в 2010 году на стриншотах в первом посте этой темы утрачены или удалены.
Пришлось поставить там те, что у меня были сохранены.

В нескольких постах далее я приложу эти скриншоты по версиям 2-2,5-3,0-3,5.
Из-за ограничений на количество вложений (10), придется посты кое-где делить.
Их тут ранее не было, но любознательным пользователям, думаю, будет интересно на них взглянуть.

Да и некоторые участники форума, несмотря на высокий статус и немалые знания в определеных кругах, до сих пор думают, что мы на рынке только вчера появились, а продукты нынешних конкурентов появились раньше, и даже будто бы мы у них заимствовали проактивную технологию.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Safe'n'Sec Версия 2.0
*
Интерфейс - Отчеты - Контроль активности - Поиск программ-шпионов - Обновление


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Версия 2.0 (продолжение)*

Поиск вредоносного кода (работа антивирусного сканера)



 




Поиск программ-шпионов (работа anti-spyware-сканера)



 




Алерт на тестовый образец malware


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Версия 2.0 (окончание)
*
Контроль приложений





Алерт на подозрительное приложение
*


 


 


 
*


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Safe'n'Sec Версия 2.5*

Установка Safe'n'Sec Personal (без антивирусного сканера) - 2006 год.



 







Хорошая была опция выбора типа интерфейса, но потом упростили и упрощенный редактор, переработав настройки в нынешние — с постановкой галочек где надо.





Окончание установки и ввод серийного номера



 


 

Запуск консоли управления


----------



## Охотник

Как я понял, тестирование на 10-ке пока откладывается?
Глюкавая Win10 пока.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Охотник написал(а):


> Глюкавая Win10 пока.


Даже хуже. Подождем до полного выхода. Исправят глюки на этапе загрузки и установки.


----------



## Phoenix

У меня нормально установился.




PHP:



__
__
__



SafenSoft SysWatch system report
==========================

21.07.2015 20:09:13    The SafenSoft SysWatch service has successfully been started.
21.07.2015 20:09:13    Initializing service database.
21.07.2015 20:09:13    Service database initialization is successful.
21.07.2015 20:09:13     N/A(3.10.66.3700)
21.07.2015 20:09:13    Launching known application.


__




 





Спойлер: Quarantine work !



C:\WINDOWS\system32>dir/b "C:\ProgramData\S.N.Safe&Software\Safe'n'Sec\Quarantine\"
1a23cd6079fc741b51d0e309636dc389.0.enc
avz00001.dta.0.enc
bcqr00001.dat.0.enc
bcqr00002.dat.0.enc
cryptinfo.xml
desktop.ini
pompei- torrentino.exe.0.enc
virussign.com_0000e44c897d1c31b29cea60e75942d6.vir.0.enc
virussign.com_000514b0646b0b4e5ec24edc12abab96.vir.0.enc
virussign.com_0006874a19465706933d854a546e63a6.vir.0.enc
virussign.com_0007eea774c48c22c191bd689ca57e16.vir.0.enc
virussign.com_000c104c074b6a8d24ac362220f16080.vir.0.enc
virussign.com_00102ddb3b0ffb808252b058d6c2d496.vir.0.enc
virussign.com_0011ce9a4632103049a2ada9a55bf360.vir.0.enc
virussign.com_0013d7c543caacb1bcee37bf385fde66.vir.0.enc
virussign.com_00142bf3b1140466243a88c0d285cf36.vir.0.enc
virussign.com_00172d543c0dc30ee695e3db5b9dc870.vir.0.enc
virussign.com_0017c431db19d5e77ef97b29ab4b4b10.vir.0.enc
virussign.com_0018634e725bf81b4124e37e0642b611.vir.0.enc
virussign.com_00188265804667ca22a6f126017a1430.vir.0.enc
virussign.com_001b123610281fa1a9e75e608d6f16b0.vir.0.enc
virussign.com_001b537c03f8e1600ee5b125c9baedd6.vir.0.enc
virussign.com_001f428d134b0ed7746e8476606e97f1.vir.0.enc
virussign.com_0023c729b615276c557020dfca2d0471.vir.0.enc
virussign.com_002acec2826fdbcbfccaad36854fa721.vir.0.enc
virussign.com_002c7f356cb50a38426539f69dda1680.vir.0.enc
virussign.com_0033e5256992067d3cc1f6cfea2b4fd0.vir.0.enc
virussign.com_00352f67861695bf1e36f90cef8f2141.vir.0.enc
virussign.com_0039119d468708d441e32fa19a41dac0.vir.0.enc
virussign.com_003a7a3cc0008159e63b32d7881f1e00.vir.0.enc
virussign.com_003ba9ea02834940ccbd6549ff636640.vir.0.enc
virussign.com_003c23d9d451f99034519d2fd90232a1.vir.0.enc
virussign.com_00489b6285f6aab23cb654c3e306fa30.vir.0.enc
virussign.com_004b1167da005b8fdc377a2303671f51.vir.0.enc
virussign.com_004e30c686208d0bd4f8f9255d38bd46.vir.0.enc
virussign.com_0050ba0b3894b7b3e758e76a72b18e36.vir.0.enc
virussign.com_0051c205e4c3bb9bd7a56fdd888af846.vir.0.enc
virussign.com_0052585d243d21f8b67f29d7ec8d7590.vir.0.enc
virussign.com_005299063fcde44208c8a0a112cbcc30.vir.0.enc
virussign.com_005499ceedf0bff79a90b8c68d8a0601.vir.0.enc
virussign.com_00595b12d4da923067275c6fff359856.vir.0.enc
virussign.com_005ba511808b08ee3180da3adf70b7d0.vir.0.enc
virussign.com_005f79cf6f4c7e8206d6ed1cf53c9790.vir.0.enc
virussign.com_005fd9c5941d15f24c0f4cbd5592dd66.vir.0.enc
virussign.com_00628059cadca6e42a23e469ef6b6326.vir.0.enc
virussign.com_006420bec1b679d1c488c039d3c0beb0.vir.0.enc


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix, Та мы это про Windows 10. 
Какой интересный карантинчик. Сколько зверушек. 
О, WindowsEmbeddedCompact2... Просто чудо! 

PC. Подправил посты выше - добавил слово Win10, а то еще кто-то подумает.


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Какой интересный карантинчик. Сколько зверушек.


Ну это я очень обрезал вывод.. там их есть 
21.07.2015 22:41 323 448 virussign.com_f294ae6d0a84f872c988f83772f7b360.vir.0.enc
21.07.2015 22:41 316 376 virussign.com_f32df47a20f9ef64e5d0c457806ad766.vir.0.enc
21.07.2015 22:41 589 696 virussign.com_f38692746722160a5eed6651532e4cb6.vir.0.enc
21.07.2015 22:41 40 960 virussign.com_f432bc9342579e7bce0a2e60570a1c01.vir.0.enc
21.07.2015 22:41 999 502 virussign.com_f44f65dcd6354ed79bc8cd5b368ff8e1.vir.0.enc
21.07.2015 22:41 311 296 virussign.com_f5def503cfb09d85acaee70571036100.vir.0.enc
21.07.2015 22:41 512 000 virussign.com_f67a1b416538dc26585f9b4b53afd3c6.vir.0.enc
21.07.2015 22:41 312 320 virussign.com_f870a1d6c5c770e889a306e94cf9da46.vir.0.enc
21.07.2015 22:41 25 600 Vk.solo.1.4.exe.0.enc
3962 файлов 1 358 488 262 байт
0 папок 36 503 007 232 байт свободно
Глазастый ты


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix написал(а):


> Vk.solo.1.4.exe


Меня очень интересуют всяческие приложения для социальных сетей. Но ни что попало (т.к. что попало - adware и malware), а то, у чего рейтинг по использованию высокий. Случайно нет у тебя такой подборочки?


----------



## Phoenix

Нет, но поищу...


----------



## Охотник

SNS-amigo, в 3.10 обновы на автомат ставил, но почему то они автоматом не обновляются.
Или так только у меня?
А с вин10 чего там когда выйдет не слышно?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Windows10 выходит сегодня ночью, ну и пусть выходит. 

Обновлять SNS лучше вручную, это и задано в настройках.
От автообновления остался только функционал и в 3.10 Personal оно отключено.
Во всяком случае, пока отключено. У меня тоже "по дням" не обновляется.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Основные возможности Safe'n'Sec SysWatch (расширенное описание)
*
Safe'n'Sec (SafenSoft) SysWatch это проактивное средство защиты, относящееся к классу систем предотвращения вторжений - Host Intrusion Prevention System (HIPS).

SysWatch анализирует активность приложений и блокирует все опасные действия, которые могут привести к неработоспособности системы или порче/потере конфиденциальной информации пользователя, обеспечивает защиту от различных видов вредоносного ПО, уязвимостей "нулевого дня" и других действий злоумышленников.

*Основные возможности Safe'n'Sec (SafenSoft) SysWatch*:

*1)* Проактивная защита на базе запатентованной технологии контроля приложений V.I.P.O. включает в себя:
- динамический контроль целостности - обнаружение попыток несанкционированного запуска процессов и блокировка их запуска до того, как процесс может нанести вред системе;
- динамическая "песочница" - запуск потенциально опасного ПО в ограниченной изолированной среде;
- динамический контроль ресурсов - контроль доступа к файловой системе, ключам и значениям ключей реестра, внешним устройствам (USB-накопители, CD/DVD-диски, LPT- и COM-порты) и сетевым ресурсам (функции брандмауэра) на уровне приложений.

*2)* Автоматическая настройка (сбор профиля системы):
- профилирование защищаемой системы с целью дальнейшего контроля целостности её исходного состояния;
- профилирование защищаемой системы с целью удобного управления приложениями в ЗДП и ЗОП;
- профилирование уже имеющихся и вновь устанавливаемых приложений;
- запуск сбора профиля по требованию и обновление профиля.

ЗДП - зона доверенных правил для приложений. ЗОП - зона ограниченных правил для приложений.

*3)* Выбор режимов обработки событий безопасности:
- классический (ручной) режим, позволяющий пользователю самому формировать политику активности, принимая решения по запуску и блокировке приложений вручную;
- экспертный (автоматический) режим, в котором программа автоматически принимает решения относительно запуска и блокировки приложений на основе текущей политики активности и заданных настроек обработки.

*4)* Гибкая настройка правил активности:
- возможность задания частных правил для отдельных приложений (пользовательская обработка инцидентов);
- возможность задания исключений по доступу к файловой системе, реестру и USB-накопителям ("белый список" USB-накопителей);
- возможность задания временных интервалов действия правил доступа к файловой системе, реестру, сетевым ресурсам и USB-накопителям;
- возможность задания учётных записей пользователей, на которые распространяется действие правил доступа к файловой системе, реестру, сетевым ресурсам и USB-накопителям.

*5)* Ручная (пользовательская) настройка:
- включение/отключение усиленного режима защиты;
- включение/отключение белого списка сертификатов;
- добавление приложений в профиль и удаление из профиля;
- настройка политики контроля и взаимодействия;
- включение/отключение и очистка отчетности;
- включение/отключение оповещений (из списка);
- включение/отключение проверки съемных носителей;
- задание интервала отложенного запуска системной службы (в минутах);
- и пр. пр. пр.

*6)* Хранение истории активности приложений:
- возможность просмотра истории активности отдельных приложений;
- возможность сохранения резервных копий файлов, изменённых выбранным приложением, для их последующего восстановления в случае необходимости.

*7)* Антивирусная проверка:
- инструменты для антивирусной проверки системы и обезвреживания известного вредоносного ПО (вирусы, троянские программы, черви, программы-шпионы и т.д.) с использованием актуальных баз сигнатур;
- автоматическая проверка съемных носителей при подключении (нужно включить);
- сканирование по расписанию;
- задание реакции на угрозу.

*8)* Регистрация событий безопасности и статусов программы в отчёты:
- сохранение детализированной информации о работе программы в файлы текстовых отчётов (сбор профиля, работа, инциденты, проверки, обновления);
- настройка параметров сохранения отчетов;
- включение, отключение регистрации событий в WMI.

*9)* Самозащита программы:
- возможность установки парольной защиты настроек и удаления программы;
- возможность включения/выключения внешнего доступа к системной службе;
- и пр. пр. пр.

*10)* Сохранение и восстановление настроек программы:
- возможность сохранения резервной копии настроек программы для их последующего восстановления;
- использование зашифрованного конфигурационного файла.


----------



## Кирилл

Несколько раз встречал v.i.p.o у китайцев,насколько перспективно это направление и высока ли конкуренция? Патент кому то принадлежит?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Патент на V.I.P.O. принадлежит SafenSoft. А v.i.p.o китайцев (три точки) - откровенное воровство названия. 
Чего далеко ходить, воровство названия есть и в "отечестве своем". Название этой компании все прекрасно знают. И они тоже сплагиатили vipo с тремя точками.


----------



## Кирилл

Значит мне не показалось)
А остальное?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Сколько бы плагиаторы не плагиатили, всё не сплагиатят.  Мозг пересадке не поддается. 


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> А остальное?


Есть такие поговорки - "Вор у вора украл" и "На воре и шапка горит". Например, недавний случай с Hacking Team - лучший тому пример. 
По такому случаю я подозреваю, что vipo (с тремя точками) украли у плагиаторов (с тремя точками), и поделом им. 
На одних буквах бизнес не построишь и технологию не разработаешь. Не говоря уж о поддержке пользователей.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*
Алгоритм обработки неизвестного приложения
*
Специально для SafeZone.cc нарисовал в Visio новую схему. 







Во вложенном архиве неужатая форумом версия. Текст на табличках виднее.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Охотник,* погоняй Office 2016
Ключ продукта для предварительной версии Office 2016 Preview
NKGG6-WBPCC-HXWMY-6DQGJ-CPQVG
https://products.office.com/ru-ru/office-2016-preview#howToGet


----------



## Кирилл

Почему то sns не стартует с системой.
То есть служба стартует,процесс есть.
Но через ярлык запускается через раз,в трее вообще не появляется пока сам не пнешь.
И теперь ничего из сети скачать и запустить не могу.
Как быть доктор?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Как быть доктор?


Удалять!
А усиленный режим включал? Например, нижнюю опцию?


----------



## Кирилл

Нет не включал.
Проверить уже никак.
Удалю,почищу комп,потом опять попробую.
Такое чувство что sns чувствителен к железу ибо проблемы всегда именно на этом пк что на семерке что а восьмерке.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Такое чувство что sns чувствителен к железу


Ну не к самому железу, а м.б. к процессам и службам, что ставятся с дровами. Например, у Интела есть некоторые защитники данных, которые отдалено напоминают проактивку. У HP даже не одно. Но это только мои наблюдения. Официально не указывалось.
Кинь мне отчет msinfo32 в ЛС после удаления или когда удобно. Лучше в виде nfo-файла.


----------



## Кирилл

Удалил с 4 раза.
Выслал.
При повторных попытках выдает ошибку.
Надо ремовер ваш либо дистриб другой.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Надо ремовер ваш


По инструкции clean-up.


----------



## Hulk541

Можно ли получить где нибудь консультации и тех.поддержку по этому продукту ?! Ваши разделы форума соответствующей тематики закрыты. Разработчики этого продукта отказывают в тех. поддержке своего же детища ( видимо заняты какими то глобальными проблемами, например мир спасают, а тут я, козявка, с вопросами ).


----------



## Phoenix

Да задавайте уже ваш вопрос..


----------



## Hulk541

Phoenix, Уважаемый, не надо делать мне одолжений. Я подожду, пока откликнутся модераторы. А вам успехов и здоровья, спокойной ночи !


----------



## Кирилл

Hulk541, здравствуйте, чем вам Phoenix не угодил?
Зря вы с ним так.
Это раздел SNS, задавайте вопросы, зачем ждать.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Hulk541 написал(а):


> Можно ли получить где нибудь консультации и тех.поддержку по этому продукту ?!


Здесь, что Вас интересует?
Напишите:
- версию и разрядность ОС Windows;
- название и версию продукта SnS;
- откуда производилась загрузка версии SnS;
- название и версию ПО, с которым конфликт;
- подробное описание конфликтного случая;
- откуда производилась загрузка этого ПО;
- какие шаги для исправления предпринимались;
- какое антивирусное ПО стоит, кроме SnS...

Вполне возможно, что я попрошу сделать специальный отчет системы и/или пару снимков.
Логи по сбору информации при лечении вирусного заражения, бэкапы, дампы и пр. прикладывать не нужно.


----------



## Hulk541

Windows 7 Home Basic х 86 ( офиц. лицензия, оригин. дистрибутив, активирована, установлены все обновления, часовой пояс и время правильные ). Sfc /scannow определил систему как отличную. Память и состояние ЖД проверены - ошибок нет.
Данные по антивирусу версии Personal в скриншоте. Устанавливался с сайта разработчиков и активирован ими же данным на почту ключом.
Другого антивирусного ПО нет. Более того: отключены брандмауэр и защитник Wndows, служба DEP. При создании профиля SnS галочка в "Использовать профиль системы" стояла.
*Вопрос - почему в трее нет значка SnS?* Он там появляется только после запуска антивируса и закрытия. Хотя в настройка самого SnS соотв. галочка стоит и в автозагрузке Конфигурации системы он прописался сразу при установке. Пробовал поместить копию ярлыка SnS в забытую системную папку "Автозагрузка" - это ничего не дало, значка в трее нет.
P.S. Никогда, никакими сторонними очистителями - оптимизаторами не пользуюсь.

SNS-amigo, Любезный, порекомендуйте своим друзьям из коллектива разработчиков этого антивирусного ПО, поместить не страничке информации о версии продукта для домашнего пользователя огромными красными буквами надпись "ALARM! WARNING! Тех. поддержки по данному продукту не осуществляем. Пользователь устанавливает его на свой страх и риск" Это будет по чесноку.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Hulk541, Здесь вас пока никто еще не обижал, наоборот старались помочь.
*Phoenix* опытный пользователь продукта. И наш многолетний тестер. 



Hulk541 написал(а):


> Вопрос - почему в трее нет значка SnS. Он там появляется только после запуска антивируса и закрытия.


Значок — это не прерогатива программы, в предыдущих версиях иногда не выходил по умолчанию. Здесь, в разделе, нашими тестерами были описаны случаи его непоявления. И было объяснено, что выходит он или нет — не столько важно, защита все равно работает. Его можно вообще скрыть, но на функционал или память это никак не влияет.
*Вы не сказали*, какой именно антивирус у вас стоит? Можно прекрасно обойтись без него, т.к. теперь персональная версия содержит антивирусный сканер, взятый из платной версии.


Hulk541 написал(а):


> отключены брандмауэр и защитник Wndows, служба DEP


Это совсем необязательно делать. Они никак не мешают.


Hulk541 написал(а):


> сторонними очистителями - оптимизаторами не пользуюсь.


Очистка и оптимизация - совершенно разные понятия. Пользоваться или не пользоваться - это не показатель продвинутости пользователя.


Hulk541 написал(а):


> Тех. поддержки по данному продукту не осуществляем. Пользователь устанавливает его на свой страх и риск " Это будет по чесноку.


На скриншоте не видно ни номера версии, ни антивируса. Разглядел только, что продукт стоит у вас уже месяца три.

Если под антивирусом вы имели SNS, то это неправильное название для проактивной защиты.
См. Описание технологии V.I.P.O. и Принципа работы


----------



## Phoenix

Спойлер






Hulk541 написал(а):


> Интонация не понравилась. Такое впечатление, что я ему так надоел по жизни. но он сжалится и, всё же, поможет мне, сироте убогому.


Как в анекдоте прямо -На ларьке табличка: Пива нет. А один товарищ разбил стекло - ему показалось, что написано: ПИВА НЕТ !!!


----------



## Hulk541

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Очистка и оптимизация - совершенно разные понятия. Пользоваться или не пользоваться - это не показатель продвинутости пользователя.


А я и не хвастался, это доп.информация к решению вопроса.


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Если под антивирусом вы имели SNS, то это неправильное название для проактивной защиты.


Не придирайтесь, я уверен, что вы всё прекрасно поняли. У меня установлен Проактивная защита компьютера класса HIPS на основе контроля приложений последней версии.


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Это совсем необязательно делать.


Просто констатировал факт.


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Его можно вообще скрыть, но на функционал или память это никак не влияет.


Скажем так, влияет на удобство пользования функционалом, и очень сильно. Потому, хотелось бы всё же найти решение.


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> *Вы не сказали*, какой именно антивирус у вас стоит?


Ну, выходит, никакого.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Hulk541 написал(а):


> У меня установлен Проактивная защита компьютера класса HIPS на основе контроля приложений последней версии.





Hulk541 написал(а):


> Разработчики этого продукта отказывают в тех. поддержке своего же детища


Каким именно образом? По какому адресу из списка обращались?

Мне нужны отчеты *msinfo32*.
Кнопка Пуск > Выполнить > msinfo32 > Enter.
Далее:
- меню Файл > Сохранить (Название файла - Ваш ник);
- меню Файл > Экспорт, чтобы избежать глюков при формировании отчета.
Оба файла в архив, залить на хостинг rghost.ru и ссылку мне. Я скачаю и ссылку скрою.


----------



## Hulk541

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Каким именно образом? По какому адресу из списка обращались?


Ответ в скриншоте.


----------



## Кирилл

Hulk541 написал(а):


> Вопрос - почему в трее нет значка SnS. Он там появляется только после запуска антивируса и закрытия.


Да,Андрей,я присоединяюсь к вопросу - на двух системах похожая ситуация была,это именно на последней версии sns.
Я списал на неполадки ЖД,но судя по всему нашелся еще один человек с похожей проблемой.
Так что тоже присоединяюсь к вопросу.


----------



## Hulk541

Koza Nozdri, MHDD из под DOS показал отличное состояние ЖД.
Кирилл, а в тех поддержку обращались ?! Что ответили ?. Может это мне персонально от ворот поворот дали ( ну, типа, честь оказали ).


----------



## Кирилл

Нет,не обращался,не было возможности.
Но обращался с другим вопросом,ТП помогали,подключались и здесь ребята.
Так что думаю и вам помогут,было бы неплохо поробоать другую версию sns


----------



## glax24

Koza Nozdri, то что в трее значок пропадает я тоже амиго говорил.


----------



## GvU

А у меня такая ситуация была: когда запускаешь файл, SNS спрашивает разрешить или запретить, доверяю или нет,я как в первый раз вижу этот файл, показываю запуститься с ограничениями и ни каких действий , вот так погонял я его по разным программ и результат тот же и сказал видимо не мое (система ХР) .


----------



## Phoenix

Hulk541 написал(а):


> поместить не страничке информации о версии продукта для домашнего пользователя огромными красными буквами надпись " ALARM ! WARNING ! Тех. поддержки по данному прдукту не осуществляем. Пользователь устанавливает его на свой страх и риск "


Да, красным было бы лучше..
Техническая поддержка корпоративных клиентов


> *Техническая поддержка корпоративных клиентов*
> Отдел технической поддержки корпоративных клиентов доступен *круглосуточно без выходных*.
> 
> Вы можете обратиться в службу технической поддержки любым удобным способом:
> 
> по E-mail: support@safensoft.ru
> по телефону: +7 (495) 967-14-54
> отправив запрос в отдел технической поддержки корпоративных клиентов, заполнив форму на сайте
> Для пользователей *персональных* версий программных продуктов SafenSoft доступна для скачивания документация по продукту.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Повторяю для танкистов-гвардейцев. 


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Значок — это не прерогатива программы, в предыдущих версиях иногда не выходил по умолчанию. Здесь, в разделе, нашими тестерами были описаны случаи его непоявления. И было объяснено, что выходит он или нет — не столько важно, защита все равно работает. Его можно вообще скрыть, но на функционал или память это никак не влияет.


Запускайте с ярлыка на рабочем столе, когда нужно в него войти. Не каждые же 5 минут он вам нужен.

В той версии, что у нас в ресурсах, ключ вшит в дистрибутив.
Особенности версии (ссылка):
- ключ на 365 дней уже вшит в дистрибутив;
- обработка инцидентов пользователем включена по умолчанию.

Скриншоты всего рабочего стола заливайте на rghost.ru, т.к. форум его нещадно сжимает. Или обрезайте.
Комбинация клавиш Alt+PrtScr позволяет делать активное окно без лишних элементов рабочего стола.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Hulk541, файл с расширением nfo я не получил. Только текстовый.
*Жду файл-снимок с расширением nfo.*
Кнопка Пуск > Выполнить > msinfo32 > Enter.
Далее *никуда по разделам не щелкать*:
- меню Файл > Сохранить (Название файла - Ваш ник).
В архив и на rghost.ru


----------



## SNS-amigo

Hulk541,
Что за программа CocCoc сидит в автозагрузке?
---
В автозагружаемых программах по-любому быть не должно следующего:
CocCoc Update "c:\users\igor\appdata\local\coccoc\update\coccocupdate.exe" /c
SunJavaUpdateSched "c:\program files\common files\java\java update\jusched.exe"
---
Репозиторий буквально забит контейнерами с ошибками и указаниями на сбойные модули.
Вот вам и "сторонними очистителями - оптимизаторами не пользоваться".
Не пользуетесь и не обрабатываете контейнеры и ошибки вручную. А должны. Там конкретные указания системой даются. Но самому это трудно, для того существуют программы "чистки", которые могут анализировать. Например, CCleaner, который далеко ушел от первоначальной чистки от мусора.
Windows сама этот хлам не выносит, только копит. Что ж пусть квартира мусором забивается? 
Ведь уже и *значку некуда упасть. *


----------



## SNS-amigo

К великому сожалению, да, ТП теперь только для корп. клиентов.
*А еще недавно* была для всех. Кризис, людей не хватает.






Но я ж пока что тут.  И корп. клиентам я, наоборот, не помогаю.
Так что теперь поддержку версий для дома осуществляем только здесь.


----------



## SNS-amigo

@Hulk541, отправляю вам ссылку на новую версию, для испытания.
У меня на старой системе, зашоренной и забитой под завязку, вкупе с Нортоном и еще одним защитным продуктом, не наблюдается никаких проблем со значком. Там по умолчанию включена автоматическая обработка инцидентов.






Автоматическое создание профиля остановите, если много файлов в системе, потом выберите системный диск или выполните, что надо, когда захотите.

Рекомендую сразу же загрузить обновления. Информацию в ресурсы размещу на днях. Может даже завтра. Надо кое-что уточнить, т.к. был неделю в отъезде, надо нагонять.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Как сделать запрос в ТП по Safe'n'Sec 3.11*

Первая строчка - написано (рекомендуется). Пишите и пусть попробуют отказаться.
В названии уже нет слова Personal, потому его и не называйте. 





Вторая строчка уносит на веб-страницу, где теперь указано "Для корпоративных клиентов". Ранее этого не было.


----------



## Охотник

Досадно - но ладно. Да и домашним пользователям лучше чем SNS-amigo никто и не поможет.
Но и опытные пользователи, конечно же, помогут. 
Я за несколько лет с SNS тоже поднаторел, так что если что меня тоже можете спрашивать.


----------



## Hulk541

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Но я ж пока что тут.


Вот только это т радует. Ждите по новой версии информацию.
"Да прибудет с нами сила "


----------



## GvU

Охотник написал(а):


> Я за несколько лет с SNS тоже поднаторел, так что если что меня тоже можете спрашивать.


Вопрос 1: после года использования лицензии, нужно будет покупать, для продолжения работы SNS , или она остается бесплатна для домашнего использования ???
Вопрос 2: Если запустить не известный файл, SNS спросит что с ним сделать, я дою ему добро, он оказывается вредоносным. В такой ситуации, уже будет поздно, когда заражение пошло, или SNS сможет на середине процесса заражения распознать, запретить, и убить процесс заражения ???
Вопрос 3: Получалось запустить какой нибудь приложение в виртуальной среде ???


----------



## Phoenix

CMD/BATCH:



__
__
__



X5O!P%@AP[4\PZX54(P^)7CC)7}$EICAR-STANDARD-ANTIVIRUS-TEST-FILE!$H+H*


__

Вот тестовый вирус
А если его подправить так (убрать сообщение EICAR-STANDARD-ANTIVIRUS-TEST-FILE!, думаю это корректно..или написать что то другое)




CMD/BATCH:



__
__
__



X5O!P%@AP[4\PZX54(P^)7CC)7}$$H+H*


__

ссылка


----------



## SNS-amigo

> Вопрос 1: после года использования лицензии, нужно будет покупать, для продолжения работы SNS , или она остается бесплатна для домашнего использования ???


Есть только ключ. Версия Персонал была сделана бесплатной в декабре пошлого года. Ключ пока не менялся.
Сейчас, как стало известно, *версии 3.11 SNS Персонал нет*.
Есть версия продукта Safe'n'Sec Syswatch 3.11 (без персонал). Он тоже бесплатен. Выложу скоро в ресурсах.
Персонал есть только версия 3.10. Получается, как и ключ, с оф.сайта. Ключ подходит к обеим версиям.
Обновится ли версия 3.10 онлайн до версии 3.11? - Не проверял.
-----------------------------------------


Voldemar2007-72 написал(а):


> Вопрос 2: Если запустить неизвестный файл, SNS спросит что с ним сделать, я дою ему добро, он оказывается вредоносным. В такой ситуации, уже будет поздно, когда заражение пошло


1. *Не будет "уже поздно"*. Не будет заражения. Вредонос будет лежать по "прессом".
2. Ну, а кто запрещает запускать файл не проверив его встроенным АВ-сканером? Проверяйте.
3. Запускайте неизвестные прежде в ограниченном пользователе.



> или SNS сможет на середине процесса заражения распознать, запретить, и убить процесс заражения ???


Ни после, ни на середине. А до. Процесс заражения не происходит. Только попытка запуска.
Хотя, смотря что понимать под заражением. Вредоносы и их действия довольно разнообразны. _Некоторые_ и браузеры с рекламой считают вирусным заражением.
_Рекламы бояться — в Интернет не ходить!  
_
Как защитить веб-браузер (систему и приложения) от malware-атак много раз рассказывал в теме про malware. 
-----------------------------------------


> Вопрос 3: Получалось запустить какой нибудь приложение в виртуальной среде ???


Обычное или вредоносное? Был тест с виртуалкой.


----------



## GvU

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Запускайте неизвестные прежде в ограниченном пользователе


 Вот я и хотел про это спросить,а не про виртуальные машины 
Обычные приложения в ограниченном пространстве, получалось запускать ? У меня к сожалению нет, только полное добро, или запрет на запуск ,а в ограниченном пространстве ни каких действий .


----------



## SNS-amigo

Voldemar2007-72 написал(а):


> У меня к сожалению нет, только полное добро, или запрет на запуск ,а в ограниченном пространстве ни каких действий .


Если просто кликать в "ручнике" и "автомате", то ни у никого не запустится. Да.
Там надо обрабатывать каждое как пользователь V.I.P.O. Он создастся и потом в этой безопасной зоне будут запускаться.
Но обычно хватает "автомата" и "ручника". Это легко, быстро и понятно.
Настроек по защите много, описание есть в справке.
В новой версии оно мало, чем отличается от предыдущей. Есть только малость дополнений, а описание даже сокращено.
===
Раз ТП разработчика открестились от бесплатных пользователей, то мне придется делать часть их работы самому. На это надо время. Пока оно у меня лимитировано. Только вечером и бывает. Всё опишу в новом ресурсе.


----------



## GvU

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Там надо обрабатывать каждое как пользователь V.I.P.O.


 А вот в чем дело ,а я то думал, одним нажатием кнопки......


----------



## SNS-amigo

Ресурс Safe’n’Sec SysWatch 3.11 размещен. Уже не Personal. 
FAQ по продукту. Справка будет позже.


----------



## Hulk541

SNS-amigo, Для чего вообще вся эта пестрота - Делюкс, Персонал и т.д.?! Я так понимаю разници в функционале никакой. Так навели бы вы со своими друзьями из коллектива разработчиков на их сайтах порядок. Уберите вы всю эту чехарду с аббревиатурами и сделайте что то собирательное.
Да, кстати, хочу вас удивить. Ставлю флешку в 2гб в режим Реди Бусть - появляется значок в трее сразу после загрузки ОС, как положено, убираю флешку - проблемка возвращается. Во всяком случае у меня так. Может какую то пищу вам это даст ?!


----------



## SNS-amigo

Hulk541 написал(а):


> Для чего вообще вся эта пестрота - Делюкс, Персонал и т.д.?! Я так понимаю разници в функционале никакой. Так навели бы вы со своими друзьями из коллектива разработчиков на их сайтах порядок.


Во и навели. Теперь нет ни делюкса, ни персонала. И нет поддержки по продуктам, которых нет. Полный порядок. 
Теперь простор для коммерции и банковской защиты! 

А раньше была разница - персонал был без ав-сканера, делюкс был со сканером, и оба были платными, один стоил около рублей 500, другой 800. Я уже забыл, цены менялись.
Hulk541, файлика nfo я так от вас и не дождался. Не создается он у вас что-ли?


----------



## Hulk541

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Не создается он у вас что-ли?


Виноват, барин, думал ужо и не надь. ( шутка )Report.htm — RGhost — файлообменник
Да, на данный момент флешка в Ready Boost не стоит. потому проблемка со значком в трее осталась.


----------



## Охотник

Hulk541, это отчет у вас из Аиды, триальной версии. А нужно отчет *msinfo32*


> Кнопка Пуск > Выполнить > msinfo32 > Enter.
> меню Файл > Сохранить (Название файла - Ваш ник).


----------



## Hulk541

Охотник, Да ну, и что же есть в мсинфо чего нет в Аиде ?!


----------



## SNS-amigo

Hulk541, аида воруюет инфу у системы, а триальная еще и жмотит.
Мне нужна только информация msinfo32.


----------



## Hulk541

SNS-amigo, Держите.
Hulk541.nfo — RGhost — файлообменник


----------



## SNS-amigo

Теперь другое дело (я про систему) - "придраться" почти не к чему.  Есть пара программных моментов, но другие пользователи с этим проблем не наблюдали.

По значку...


> отключены брандмауэр и защитник Wndows, служба DEP.


Они и сейчас отключены?
Помните, какие еще системные службы отключали сами через _msconfig _или непосредственно через интерфейс?



> При создании профиля SnS галочка в "Использовать профиль системы" стояла.


Есть две опции (галочки) в настройках, которые отвечают за значок в трее. Это также просто значок, никакая защитная функция от него не зависит.


----------



## Hulk541

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Помните, какие еще системные службы отключали сами через _msconfig _или непосредственно через интерфейс?


Ничего не значащие - КардСпейс, адаптивная регулировка яркости. планшетный ввод, блютуз, смарт-карта, домашняя группа, IPSec, архивация, диспетчер печати, ВМИ Перформенс адаптер. Всё.


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Они и сейчас отключены?


Да, и меня это устраивает.


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> "придраться" почти не к чему.


Упс, чито значит " почти ", поясни, что именно имел ввиду, обмыслю.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Hulk541 написал(а):


> ВМИ Перформенс адаптер.


Попробуйте его включить и перезагрузиться. В новой версии запись в WMI включена по умолчанию. 

А вот "вторичный вход" и "сетевой вход в систему" можно дополнительно выключить, чтобы не открывать лишнюю лазейку для шпионов.


----------



## GvU

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> версии 3.11 SNS


 Сейчас пробую, впечатления хорошие. Достаточны настройки по умолчанию ???, или нужно покопаться под капотом. Установил ручной режим.  И достаточно системный диск под контроль взять, или нужно весь теробайтник ???


----------



## SNS-amigo

Voldemar2007-72 написал(а):


> Достаточны настройки по умолчанию ???, или нужно покопаться под капотом. Установил ручной режим.  И достаточно системный диск под контроль взять, или нужно весь теробайтник ???


В этой версии защита идет автоматом - настроек по умолчанию хватит для защиты. НО ручная обработка инцидентов нужна, если у пользователя уйма разных программ, и их число регулярно растет.

Касательно профиля и системного диска - на создание профиля уходит от 5 минут до 30, если система свежая и если свежая система стоит на тщедушном стареньком ПК. Вчера сам ставил на такой же пересобранный из запчастей. Он даже новую Оперу и ГуглеХром не поддерживает. А вот IE8, Opera12.16 и новая FifeFox - работают без проблем.
Сначала все делал с двумя гигами ОЗУ DDR, а потом решил, что и 1 гига хватит.
*И система с таким старым железом и SNS просто летает.* Скриншоты в спойлере.


Спойлер







 






 










Мало просто создать профиль, нужно еще и проверить все на наличие вредоносного кода. А весь диск или только системный — решает сам пользователь.


----------



## SNS-amigo

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Есть две опции (галочки) в настройках, которые отвечают за значок в трее.







"Отображать значок..." и "Показать значок..." Они должны быть связаны.
Но проверьте, может какой-то из них затерялся и не продублировался.


----------



## GvU

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Сначала все делал с двумя гигами ОЗУ DDR, а потом решил, что и 1 гига хватит.
> *И система с таким старым железом и SNS просто летает.*


 Для нетбучка самое то !
Со значком проблем не было. 
В чем заключается сетевая защита ? я понимаю что это не Firewall ,защита приложений которые с интернетом общаются, или я ошибаюсь?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Voldemar2007-72, в SNS есть файервол, но не в таком виде, в каком он есть в других программах, хотя что-то общее все же есть... 
Большего и не надо. Покажу только одну картинку. 




См. в "Справке"
- Настройка правил сетевой активности
-- Создание правила
-- Ручная обработка событий сетевой активности
-- и далее


----------



## GvU

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> В этой версии защита идет автоматом - настроек по умолчанию хватит для защиты. НО ручная обработка инцидентов нужна, если у пользователя уйма разных программ, и их число регулярно растет.


 испытал на браузере КОМЕТА вручную и автомат, и в оба раза определялся файл в ограниченном режиме, и ни какой активности потом пришлось выполнить без ограничений. И комета прописалось в автозагрузке ,а SNS не реагирует 



И еще запускал портабл софт, SNS даже не пикнул ,об активности в системе.............


----------



## SNS-amigo

Voldemar2007-72, Все сделал и, видимо, понял с точностью наоборот. 
Комета - браузер на основе гугле-хрома. Если скачивать с оф. сайта, то никакого вреда системе он не причинит, но рекламный мусор, для которого он и создан, если не снять галочки, покажет в избытке. Рекламу SNS и не обещал блокировать.
Провел тест на системе с Нортоном. В автозагрузку прописываются два модуля. Один отключается в контекстном меню значка в трее, другой отвечает за "сервис". Нортон предлагает запретить или разрешить подключение апдейтера Кометы к серверу. Я выбрал "Блокировать этот экземпляр", т.к. данное уведомление неспроста. Значит был резон. 


Спойлер












Voldemar2007-72 написал(а):


> оба раза определялся файл в ограниченном режиме


Не определялся, а предлагался к запуску.


Voldemar2007-72 написал(а):


> пришлось выполнить без ограничений


Т.е. Вы сами приняли решение - Разрешить и Выполнить установку. Желание исполнено.


Voldemar2007-72 написал(а):


> И комета прописалось в автозагрузке


Ну и что из этого? Браузер Амиго тоже прописывается и еще ряд других. Мы это проверяли.


Voldemar2007-72 написал(а):


> запускал портабл софт, SNS даже не пикнул


Портабл-софт по идее не прописывается в системе, и если согласно алгоритму обработки неизвестного приложения уходит *в зеленый квадрат*, то, значит, вреда от него не будет.


----------



## GvU

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Не определялся, а предлагался к запуску.


 получается в песке он запускает для анализа поведения ? я думал как в *Sandboxie или Виртуальный киоск в КОМОДО запускается . В интерфейсе смотрю что запущен процесс в ограниченном режиме,а на мониторе не что не наблюдаю вот про это я писал выше .*


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> приложения уходит *в зеленый квадрат*, то, значит, вреда от него не будет.


 Оказывается не все так проста как я думал ,большое спасибо за подробный ответы , пойду упражняться ,с Нортоном понравилось


----------



## SNS-amigo

Voldemar2007-72 написал(а):


> получается в песке он запускает для анализа поведения ? я думал как в Sandboxie или Виртуальный киоск в КОМОДО запускается. В интерфейсе смотрю что запущен процесс в ограниченном режиме,а на мониторе не что не наблюдаю вот про это я писал выше


Да, разница есть. Если было бы как в комоде или киоске, то ресурсов бы это жрало (по-другому и не скажешь) немерянно. Ранее (еще в прошлом году) был ав-сканер из Вулкандии (он и сейчас есть, но был дважды перекуплен и сменил название), он был легкий, быстрый, мало весил и ежедневно обновлялся.


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Hulk541,
> Что за программа CocCoc сидит в автозагрузке?


Привет CocCoc - это вьетнамский браузер на Chromium движке. Неплохой кстати. Но его следы потом замашешься искать (гдето в roaming засел)

Поддержу товарищей, у меня тоже значок в трее появляется с вероятностью эдак 50 на 50. Но точного учета не вел. Установлен на нетбуке без инета, где читаются книжки и играются игрухи что ты накидал. Обновляю раз в месяц и реже. Да и включается он нечасто.
PS: Как-то товарищ Hulk541 сильно яростно ведет беседы. Может и правда наболело...

Подумалось тут... Может в ветке поддержки SNS выделить тему с дистрибутивами? Попытался найти что-либо по форуму - так сходу и не нашел (либо плохо искал?).


----------



## SNS-amigo

Не гоже браузерам вперед "батьки" грузиться, а вьетнамским и тем более. Непорядок. 
Чтоб неповадно было Амиго-браузеру, Комете, СосСосу и пр. пр. - жестко задать ограничение в ветке автозагрузки.
Это все Гугле-Хром виноват - "наплодил" по странам и континентам. 



Theriollaria написал(а):


> SNS выделить тему с дистрибутивами?


Ресурсы SNS все здесь:
Файлы антивирусных компаний | SafeZone - форум по информационной безопасности
Или имелось ввиду что-то другое?


----------



## SNS-amigo

@Theriollaria,
По значку — не критично. Его непоявление на нужном месте повторяется регулярно через версию. Защита все равно работает. Мы проводили тесты, выходили, отключали, запускали неизвестные программы — все равно неизвестные и вредоносные блокируются.
У Касперского тоже можно вывести значок из трея, а защита все равно работает.

Я передам новые пожелания "усилить значок в трее", как только будет кому.


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Это все Гугле-Хром виноват - "наплодил" по странам и континентам.


Большинство "альтернатив" просто выключают все следилки. Ну, или заменяют своими. Хотя странно, что товарищ Hulk541 поотрубал половину служб но оставил такие привилегии браузеру. Шутко. Загрузка СосСос и постоянное висение в трее, в качестве службы сделано для более быстрого запуска. Не они одни так делают.


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Или имелось ввиду что-то другое?


Оно самое. Просто плохо ориентируюсь, хотя сегодня, при входе, написали что тут я уже целый год обитаюсь.



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> По значку — не критично. Его непоявление на нужном месте повторяется регулярно через версию. Защита все равно работает. Мы проводили тесты, выходили, отключали, запускали неизвестные программы — все равно неизвестные и вредоносные блокируются.


Я этот комментарий прочел, просто добавил свои 5 копеек. Получается что данная проблемка не у нескольких пользователей а у каждого второго а может и каждого первого (если пересчитать хотя бы отписавшихся)


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Я передам новые пожелания "усилить значок в трее", как только будет кому.


Точно! Даешь сразу 2 значка, как у Norton(a) последние несколько лет на некоторых машинах. Ну а че? Один всегда потом можно будет отключить. и все довольны.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Точно! Даешь сразу 2 значка, как у Norton(a)


У Нортона и три бывает. Это процессы обновлений/исправлений, которые очень корректно LiveUpdate-ируют в фоновом режиме.
Но если в настройках включить опцию "Применять обновления только при перезагрузке", то этих значков мы не увидим.
По умолчанию этот параметр выключен (переключатель стоит на красном).




 



"Исправить" лишний значок можно также простым перезапуском Проводника Windows. Нортон и сам это сделает, когда разрешит пользователь.


----------



## Hulk541

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Не гоже браузерам вперед "батьки" грузиться,


Браузер СоС- СоС - продукт совместной разработки наших ( российских ) и вьетнамских программистов. Кстати, получил осенью прошлого года признание на фестивале молодых специалистов в Новосибирске. Основан на Хромиуме. но имеет ряд выгодных особенностей. например многопоточность.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Hulk541 написал(а):


> например многопоточность.


Я уже просмотрел демонстрацию. Многопоточность и прожорливость к ресурсам. 
Но то, что Новосиб скорефанился с Вьетнамом в производстве некоего браузера не дает коккосу никакого права лезть в автозагрузку.


----------



## Hulk541

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Многопоточность и прожорливость к ресурсам.


Ничуть. Мониторил. сравнивал с Г.Хромом, гораздно более щадящий браузер на его фоне.


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> не дает коккосу никакого права лезть в автозагрузку.


Согласен, устранил.


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Я передам новые пожелания "усилить значок в трее", как только будет кому.


За это спасибо, просто со значком удобнее пользоваться функционалом.


Theriollaria написал(а):


> товарищ Hulk541 поотрубал половину служб


Чё то не понял, я отключил что то нужное ? По моему всякую шелуху. Ещё и по твоей подсказке две службы добавил, а от себя ещё добавил шифрование Битлокер и Quality Windows Audio Video Experience, поскольку работает она только в отключенноу меня домашней сети.


----------



## SNS-amigo

По службам. Если разобраться, то и половины - мало, но эти службы так закручены, что потом, когда систему клюнет какой-то "бешеный петух" (злобный вирус, шальной глюк и т.п.), их отключенность может сказаться на результате восстановления системы. Или на результате работы какой-то программы и/или ее функционала. Ведь разработчики программ (любых) тестируют работоспособность своего детища на системах, где включены все службы.


----------



## Hulk541

Theriollaria написал(а):


> странно, что товарищ Hulk541


Твой сарказм абсолютно не уместен, господин Theriollaria. Как говорится "в чужом глазу соринку увидел, а в своём и бревна не замечу" (народная мудрость). И что не так было с моей претензией?! Разработчики предложили пользователям свой продукт. А потом бац... Оказывается тех. поддержки то по нему нет. Какая уж тут радость то?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Hulk541 написал(а):


> Разработчики предложили пользователям свой продукт. А потом бац... Оказывается тех. поддержки то по нему нет. Какая уж тут радость то?


Оказывалась еще летом. Видимо, решение было принято незадолго до вашего обращения. Сейчас идет набор в службу поддержки клиентов. Даже корпоративных не хватает.
Как я выше уже говорил, сейчас даже продукта Personal нет. Версия 3.11 его в себя не включает (хотя в июне он там был). Впервые за много лет.
Safe’n’Sec SysWatch 3.11
Справка Safe’n’Sec SysWatch 3.11
В описание слова "персональных компьютеров" я сам добавил для пользователей ресурса SZ. В оригинале их нет.


----------



## Hulk541

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Как я выше уже говорил, сейчас даже продукта Personal нет.


А давайте тогда из заголовка темы уберём слово Personal. Кстати, по поводу СоС-СоС. он прописывает в автозагрузке свою службу обновления. Но. ведь и хром делает то же самое. Его служба Гугл апдейт работает в автоматическом режиме. постоянно висит в процессах, только они хитрее. в автозагрузке они нам об этом не сообщают.
А мы ведь с тобой тему то засоряем оффтопом. или модератору можно ?!  ( шутка )


----------



## SNS-amigo

Хром прописывается не в основную Автозагрузку Windows, а в Запланированные задачи.


----------



## Hulk541

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Хром прописывается не в основную Автозагрузку Windows, а в Запланированные задачи.


Извини. а в чём разница. Принципиальной не вижу.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Это только так кажется, что не видно. Разработчики знают разницу и, потому, манипулируют этим.


----------



## Hulk541

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Разработчики знают разницу и, потому, манипулируют этим.


Это разрабы знают, а для нас то с вами какая разница, всё равно нас не спросили. Потом сами должны решать. убрать. отключить или чё. А что по поводу остального из моего поста 63 ?!


----------



## SNS-amigo

Hulk541 написал(а):


> А что по поводу остального из моего поста 63 ?!


Принял решение типа "нашим и вашим".
*>>> Вопросы по Safe'n'Sec SysWatch и старой версии Personal*


----------



## Hulk541

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Принял решение типа "нашим и вашим".


Понял.
Там ребят - разработчиков не напрягай, но, при случае пусть посмотрят, чё там со значком в трее. Просто действительно очень удобно, когда он на месте. Доброго здоровья. До встречи. Всех с днём Танкиста и Программиста!


----------



## SNS-amigo

Hulk541 написал(а):


> пусть посмотрят, чё там со значком в трее. Просто действительно очень удобно


Этой баго-фиче столет в обед. В 2010 была, потом не было, потом была, потом не было, потом была, потом не было... 
Но по сравнению с *Багами антивирусных программ*, которые удаляют системные файлы, и делают эксперименты на пользователях и конкурентах, это просто маленькая баго-фича.


----------



## Theriollaria

Hulk541 написал(а):


> Чё то не понял, я отключил что то нужное ? По моему всякую шелуху. Ещё и по твоей подсказке две службы добавил, а от себя ещё добавил шифрование Битлокер и Quality Windows Audio Video Experience, поскольку работает она только в отключенноу меня домашней сети.


SNS-amigo уже ответил ниже. Опасно это -отключать службы. Они у MS все повязаны.


Hulk541 написал(а):


> Твой сарказм абсолютно не уместен, господин Theriollaria. Как говорится "в чужом глазу соринку увидел, а в своём и бревна не замечу" (народная мудрость). И что не так было с моей претензией?! Разработчики предложили пользователям свой продукт. А потом бац... Оказывается тех. поддержки то по нему нет. Какая уж тут радость то?


Это был не сарказм. Просто Вы свою просьбу о помощи выразили в приказном виде. Очень режет ухо подобное. У меня другие брёвна в глазах. Этого точно нету.


----------



## Hulk541

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> оторые удаляют системные файлы, и делают эксперименты на пользователях и конкурентах


О-о-о, да-а-а ! Касперский тут впереди планеты всей !!!


Theriollaria написал(а):


> Просто Вы свою просьбу о помощи выразили в приказном виде


Потому что обещали !!! Не люблю когда так ... ( шутка )


Theriollaria написал(а):


> Опасно это -отключать службы.


Ну, оно и жить в принципе опасно. Финал всё таки у всех один и тот же.


----------



## Theriollaria

Hulk541 написал(а):


> Потому что обещали !!! Не люблю когда внагляк наё... . За базар надо отвечать ( шутка )


А кто вам обещал то?


Hulk541 написал(а):


> Ну, оно и жить в принципе опасно. Финал всё таки у всех один и тот же.


*SNS-amigo *Хорошо писал, что отключение части служб может привести к проблемам при восстановлении работоспособности системы. Но Вам решать, раз любите переустанавливать лишний раз.


----------



## Охотник

Я тоже люблю переустанавливать. Это как дом строить - все меняем и делаем по-другому.


----------



## Theriollaria

Охотник написал(а):


> Я тоже люблю переустанавливать. Это как дом строить - все меняем и делаем по-другому.


Сам такой на протяжении пары десятков лет был. А теперь подустал как-то. Хочется уже 1 раз настроить и, затем, лишь обновлять софт/драйвера время от времени.


----------



## Кирилл

Theriollaria написал(а):


> А теперь подустал как-то. Хочется уже 1 раз настроить и, затем, лишь обновлять софт/драйвера время от времени.


Я так давно привык)
Один раз сделал и все.
Изредка что то поправляю и все.


----------



## Theriollaria

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Я так давно привык)
> Один раз сделал и все.
> Изредка что то поправляю и все.


Ну куча установленного сразу, рано или поздно приводит к краху системы. Обычно рано. Оно конечно интересно разбираться и т.д но вот времени для подобного уже и нету как бы. Так что тоже предпочитаю не убивать часто систему по возможности.


----------



## Кирилл

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Ну куча установленного сразу, рано или поздно приводит к краху системы.


Куча это сколько?
У меня семерка жила несколько лет,обновил до восьмерки - тоже уже несколько лет нормально.
И никаких плохих симптомов.


----------



## glax24

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> У меня семерка жила несколько лет,обновил до восьмерки - тоже уже несколько лет нормально.
> И никаких плохих симптомов.


Windows XP(5.1.2600) Service Pack 3 (x86) Lang: Russian(0419)
Дата установки ОС: 03.11.2008 22:40:27
Живет и не жалуется, правда один год надо отнять (комп не включался).


----------



## Theriollaria

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Куча это сколько?
> У меня семерка жила несколько лет,обновил до восьмерки - тоже уже несколько лет нормально.
> И никаких плохих симптомов.


Я антивирус менял раз в 2-3 месяца. После такого система в принципе столько жить не сможет. Но, последние пару лет переставлял ОС в основном из-за проблем с самим железом. Ремонтировались материнки, менялись процы, ОЗУ и т.д. Раз вируса поймал и переустановить ОС было быстрее, чем искать и вычищать его следы. Тем более это был зловред меняющий дом страницы в браузерах. Оч пострадал IE. Один раз переставлял все с "0" дабы поудалять всякий хлам с несиcтемных дисков, копившийся лет 6. В общем разное было.


----------



## Hulk541

Theriollaria написал(а):


> А кто вам обещал то?


Мой давний знакомый активно участвовал в тестировании этого продукта, настолько. что даже получил приз за это, годовую лицензию на Нортон ИС и флешку весьма не дешёвую. Я следил за перипетиями и один из разработчиков писал об этом и даже давал ссылку на обещанную тех.поддержку. И, на будущее, я не бываю голословным и не вру ( принципиальная позиция ). Иногда могу ошибаться, но умею признавать ошибки.


glax24 написал(а):


> Живет и не жалуется


Полностью согласен. Моя то же живёт уже 4,5 года и не пукает. Даже после заражения. даже в пору моих экспериментов с улучшайзерами - очистителями я легко восстанавливал свою ОС с дистрибутива с обновлением. Да, требует немного времени, ноя не ленивый. Но... получаешь кристально чистую ОС без потери ПО, утилит, игр, настроек, личной информации. Конечно, после заражения чистить надо, но. на то у нас и спец.тема есть. А сомнительным ПО я не пользуюсь ( даже СиКлинером, да простит меня amigo ), и вооще у меня его минимум , токо то, чё надо ( и то, стараюсь ставит, если есть у разрабов, портабл-версии ), потому и конфликтов не имею. Было раз, ставил анти баннер Adguard, но насторожила дешевизна лицензии, между прочим вечной ( считаю, хорошие вещи дешёвыми не бывают ) и почему это баннер устанавливается как отдельное ПО, а не встраивается в браузер как расширение. Оказалось, действительно не безгрешное ПО, удалил.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Hulk541, 
Поддержка домашних продуктов закончилась, когда я был в отпуске и в отъезде, потому не успел скорректировать информацию.
====================================================================================
Я понял о ком Вы говорите. Флешка была от компании, а программное обеспечение (лицензии на продукты и Windows) от меня как реселлера этого и другого ПО.


----------



## Hulk541

SNS-amigo, Во, ещё. Если у ребят будет время, пусть встроят в контекстное меню проводника возможность проверки выборочной антивирусным сканнером, встроенным в наше обсуждаемое ПО


----------



## SNS-amigo

Hulk541 написал(а):


> пусть встроят в контекстное меню проводника возможность проверки выборочной антивирусным сканнером, встроенным в наше обсуждаемое ПО


Это уже ранее предлагалось - два года назад и вашим другом в том числе. В рамках 3-й версии это вряд ли будет реализовано.


----------



## GvU

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Провел тест на системе с Нортоном.


1) У Norton есть SONAR , если смысл устанавливать SNS ? 
2) у SNS есть проверка флешки , если смысл использовать USB-антивирусы ?


Hulk541 написал(а):


> стараюсь ставит, если есть у разрабов, портабл-версии


 Я тоже сторонник портабл-версии, но стал замечать что не которые проги в портабл-версии,делают вид что выполнили задание, а на самом деле все так и осталось как было


----------



## SNS-amigo

Voldemar2007-72 написал(а):


> 1) У Norton есть SONAR , если смысл устанавливать SNS ?


А почему бы не установить. На протяжении 5 лет проверяем - работают и дополняют друг друга. 
Защита SONAR



Voldemar2007-72 написал(а):


> 2) у SNS есть проверка флешки , если смысл использовать USB-антивирусы ?






 MCShield ::Anti-Malware Tool::
Такой флешечный anti-malware тул установить можно, даже если в системе стоит Нортон или СНС или оба. Он сработает без лишних настроек, напоминаний и значков. Быстро и вперед них. 
А лишние уведомления можно отключить в настройках.


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo присоединюсь к вопросам Voldemar2007-72 - зачем дублирование функций с Norton если, по сути нашему HIPS не хватает до полноценного комплекса антивирусной зашиты в реальном времени да вебки?
И да, зачем нужен отдельный USB антивирус если SNS можно настроить на автопроверку всего всовываемого. Кстати об этом ЭмСиЩите впервые слышу.


----------



## Hulk541

Voldemar2007-72 написал(а):


> на самом деле все так и осталось как было


Если я правильно понял, вы об улучшайзерах - очистителях ?! Это ПО меня не интересует ни в каком виде ВООБЩЕ !!!


----------



## GvU

Hulk541 написал(а):


> Если я правильно понял, вы об улучшайзерах - очистителях ?!


 Да про такие программы которые хотят по самое не хочу залезть к ядру ОСи .  недавно была такая ситуация на Win7x64 чистил следы при помощи PrivaZer 2.38, так она 32 битая прога и не смогла корзину почистить а CCleaner Free 5.09.5343 64 бит сделала это без проблем .


----------



## SNS-amigo

Можно и без CCleaner корзину и темпы чистить, а то вот Hulk541 с другом Cooc, его как огня боятся.  Хоть новое название фобии патентуй - сиклинерофобия называется.  И составляй список "больных".

Качаете uVS, запускаете файл start.exe, ждете загрузки списка.
Неглядя на него нажимаете комбинацию клавиш Alt+Del и ждете окончания чистки.
Очистит всё, что надо, даже темп-бомбы, от которых Опера страдает.


----------



## GvU

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Очистит всё, что надо, даже темп-бомбы, от которых Опера страдает.


 Век живи,Век учись..., а портабл версии тоже ???


----------



## SNS-amigo

Theriollaria написал(а):


> зачем дублирование функций с Norton если, по сути нашему HIPS не хватает до полноценного комплекса антивирусной зашиты в реальном времени да вебки? И да, зачем нужен отдельный USB антивирус если SNS можно настроить на автопроверку всего всовываемого.


Ответ уже дан выше. Технологии Нортон и SNS дополняются, а никак не дублируются.
Технология представленного сербского *MCShield *тоже отличается от встроенных компонентов двух других. Он был ранее на моих скриншотах, всё забывал его представить. Вот @Voldemar2007-72 спросил, как раз в тему.

Много ли пользователей лезут в глубокие настройки Нортона, например в настраиваемую блокировку программ, или в настройки брандмауера и контроля сети? Ну может пара тыщ со всего мира... 
А много ли лезут в SNS-настройки допуска, сетевые, реестровые или по маскам? Вообще - единицы. 

По моим тестам, MCShield реагирует и устраняет флешвирусы-попрыгунчики и флешвирусы-скрыватели-файлов-и-папок раньше SNS и Norton вместе взятых.


----------



## GvU

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Технологии Нортон и SNS дополняются


 подтверждаю на днях своими глазами увидел.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Voldemar2007-72 написал(а):


> а портабл версии тоже ???


Портабл-версии Оперы не ставил и не чистил. 
Скорее всего придется или мириться с тормозами, вызванными забитостью Оперы темп-бомбами или вычищать их из нее вручную, если при этом комп еще не зависнет. А может портабл-версия им и не подвержена.


----------



## GvU

*SNS-amigo* вы чистыми браузерами пользуетесь или используете дополнения которые встраиваются в браузер ??? не в счет Ad Muncher.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Voldemar2007-72, ну, мне как экспериментатору, все интересно.
И так, и так, и совместно с AdMuncher, который стал бесплатным после 15 лет платности.
Даже если поставлю SNS + NIS/NS + MCShield + AdMuncher + AdBlockPlus в браузерах (IE, FF, GCh, Opera и др.) никаких тормозов даже на ПК с 1-2 Гб ОЗУ (с 1х-2х ядрами) не будет. А если еще самому проконтролировать автозагрузку системы, то и в принципе не будет. 
А за другие продукты защиты так не поручусь, сколько им надо памяти, столько они у системы и откисямкают.


----------



## GvU

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Даже если поставлю SNS + NIS/NS + MCShield + AdMuncher + AdBlockPlus в браузерах (IE, FF, GCh, Opera и др.) никаких тормозов даже на ПК с 1-2 Гб ОЗУ (с 1х-2х ядрами) не будет.


  а у меня браузеры между собой дерутся за право господства


----------



## SNS-amigo

Voldemar2007-72 написал(а):


> а у меня браузеры между собой дерутся


Да, такое явление есть. Потому главный у меня IE. А другим - цыц!


----------



## GvU

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Качаете uVS, запускаете файл start.exe


 А есть СПРАВКА по использованию uVS ,сколько искал найти не мог,она посложней AVZ будет


----------



## SNS-amigo

Voldemar2007-72 написал(а):


> А есть СПРАВКА по использованию uVS







Voldemar2007-72, в архиве с программой есть папка Doc, там всё, что сам автор написал.
Но это не защита, а инструмент быстрого выковыривания вирусов. Для пользователей SNS или Norton — неактуально.
***
*Справка AVZ**,* конечно, же побольше будет.


----------



## Охотник

Без чистки нельзя, винда сама за собой плохо прибирает, да и если б она одна была, куча софта в ней обитается, кто будет за ним прибираться? Ручки больше 1 процента не вынесут. Мы делали с ребятами опыты - новой винды или винды с кучей софта ставленого до SNS. На новой с месичишко еще можно не чистить, потом только одни браузеры - хром, опера да и ослик так забьют систему времеными интернет-файлами, что уноси готовенького.


----------



## Hulk541

Охотник написал(а):


> хром, опера да и ослик так забьют систему временными интернет-файлами,


Простите, а кто вам мешает каждый раз. перед закрытием браузера. очистить историю просмотра ( это секунд 15 ) и иногда делать полную очистку ОС средствами самой ОС ( подсказать как её настроить ) ?


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Можно и без CCleaner корзину и темпы чистить


Золотые слова !!! И не только их, кстати.


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> а то вот Hulk541 с другом Cooc, его как огня боятся


Не боятся, а презирают !!! Я уж давно ничего не боюсь, и сам не дурак ( аж сам улыбнулся ), да и форум наш не лохами заполнен, помогут, ежели чаво !


----------



## Theriollaria

Hulk541 написал(а):


> Простите, а кто вам мешает каждый раз. перед закрытием браузера. очистить историю просмотра ( это секунд 15 ) и иногда делать полную очистку ОС средствами самой ОС ( подсказать как её настроить ) ?


Дык и в браузере это можно 1 раз настроить (самоочистку) тогда уж.


----------



## -SEM-

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Но это не защита, а инструмент быстрого выковыривания вирусов. Для пользователей SNS или Norton — неактуально.


 Прошу прощения, не совсем понятна фраза... Инструментарий AVZ или UVs присутствует в SNS ?


----------



## Hulk541

Theriollaria, 


Theriollaria написал(а):


> Дык и в браузере это можно 1 раз настроить (самоочистку) тогда уж.


Да не работает этот автомат ни фига, обман какой то, проверял, даже в ослике. Приходится ручками.
Странно. что модераторы и админы форума до сих пор нам всем по губам не стукнули. мы так тему заоффтопили. шо аж у-у-у-у !


----------



## Theriollaria

Hulk541 написал(а):


> Theriollaria,
> Да не работает этот автомат ни фига, обман какой то, проверял, даже в ослике. Приходится ручками.


Да с чего не работают то? Ставите себе очистку кэша да куки с темпами и всё. Хотя поверю что такое будет неработать на портативных версиях.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Hulk541 написал(а):


> Странно. что модераторы и админы форума до сих пор нам всем по губам не стукнули. мы так тему заоффтопили. шо аж у-у-у-у !


Тут я слежу за порядком. Будет что чистить — почищу. Пока все по теме. 
Да и тема в топе.


-SEM- написал(а):


> Инструментарий AVZ или UVs присутствует в SNS ?


Нет, мы про очистку говорили. У SNS задачи другие.


----------



## SNS-amigo

@Theriollaria, В теме про Windows, была упонянута проблема со скайпом. А там SNS не стоит? Может какой модуль обновления заблокировался. В новых системах в свете шпиёнства такой вариант теоретически возможен. Глаз, да глаз нужен.
Если SNS не стоит, то скопируй из папки установленного скайпа главный файл на флешку в папку Skype_portable и запускай оттуда. А из системы потом, когда все получится, можно вообще удалить. Попробуй, я так сделал, и скайп всегда при мне. 

Уже много раз в разных местах Инета, на разных ОСях говорилось, что встроенные средства очистки системы и приложений малоэффективны. Даже кукис остаются, чего уж говорить про темпы, которые используются и не могут быть очищены пока компьютер не перезагружен. А уж, если затесался вредонос или паршивый adware-spyware, то эффективность очистки средствами системы и самих приложений стремится к нулю.


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> @Theriollaria, В теме про Windows, была упонянута проблема со скайпом. А там SNS не стоит? Может какой модуль обновления заблокировался. В новых системах в свете шпиёнства такой вариант теоретически возможен. Глаз, да глаз нужен.
> Если SNS не стоит, то скопируй из папки установленного скайпа главный файл на флешку в папку Skype_portable и запускай оттуда. А из системы потом, когда все получится, можно вообще удалить. Попробуй, я так сделал, и скайп всегда при мне.


Нет там OSSP установлен. Причем обновился до 9.2 я позже чем появилась проблема. Скайп запускается и работает. Но запускается со статусом, "Нет на месте" а мне нужно, чтобы как раньше - "Невидимый". Раньше это гдето можно было менять в настройках. но что-то никак не найду.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Theriollaria написал(а):


> "Нет на месте" а мне нужно, чтобы как раньше - "Невидимый".


А если так


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> А если так


Так и установлено. Галка снята. но каждый раз приходится в трее статус переставлять.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Я когда писал, поставил "Невидимый", так он и стоял, только сейчас отключил. Файл на флешке, в папке Skype_portable, как и говорил выше.


----------



## GvU

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Файл на флешке, в папку Skype_portable, как и говорил выше.


 А обновиться Skype_portable Не проситься ???


----------



## SNS-amigo

Voldemar2007-72 написал(а):


> А обновиться Skype_portable Не проситься ???


Просится, но обновляться он будет с установкой. Установить, скинуть файл взамен того, что был, на флешку, запустить, законнектиться и удалить в системе.


----------



## Охотник

Hulk541 написал(а):


> Простите, а кто вам мешает каждый раз. перед закрытием браузера. очистить историю просмотра ( это секунд 15 ) и иногда делать полную очистку ОС средствами самой ОС (подсказать как её настроить) ?


Браузер чистит только историю, кеш, кукис, кроме этого там немало остается, скрипты всякие, вирусня. Браузер это не чистит. Клинеры тоже не могут удалить кукис до конца. Неудалимые остаются. Сиклинер выскребает вирусню с мусором. Мы делали тесты, большиство антивирусов подмогают Сиклинеру. Он чистит, они в этот момент находят. 
Аваст, Нод32, Касперский, АВГ и китайские некоторые. Ржака. 
Мы с Андреем-SNS хотели даже эту инфу опубликовать с картинками, но так и не придумали куда. В курьёзы? Нет такого раздела.


----------



## Theriollaria

Охотник написал(а):


> Браузер чистит только историю, кеш, кукис, кроме этого там немало остается, скрипты всякие, вирусня. Браузер это не чистит. Клинеры тоже не могут удалить кукис до конца. Неудалимые остаются. Сиклинер выскребает вирусню с мусором. Мы делали тесты, большиство антивирусов подмогают Сиклинеру. Он чистит, они в этот момент находят.


Думаю Ваш ответ был скорее мне чем Hulk541. Он утверждал тоже что и Вы. То, что не удаляется часть куки и содержимое темпов не значит, что нужно всё это чистить ежедневно руками из загруженного LiveCD Linux. Єто уже конкретная паранойя.


----------



## Охотник

Theriollaria написал(а):


> из загруженного LiveCD Linux.


Свят-свят. Никаких линуксов. Но если вирусня сидит на страницах, и остается во временных хранилищах, то почему бы не чистить ежедневно перед выключением ПК. Иначе на следущий день они будет уже загружаться с системой. Если антивирус никакой конечно. Но не исключено что некий вирус будет заточен под конкретный антивирус и будет сам его удалять раньше, чем тот среагирует.


----------



## Theriollaria

Охотник написал(а):


> Свят-свят. Никаких линуксов. Но если вирусня сидит на страницах, и остается во временных хранилищах, то почему бы не чистить ежедневно перед выключением ПК. Иначе на следущий день они будет уже загружаться с системой. Если антивирус никакой конечно. Но не исключено что некий вирус будет заточен под конкретный антивирус и будет сам его удалять раньше, чем тот среагирует.


А как вы предлагаете чистить тогда? Особенно неудаляемые куки.


----------



## Охотник

Theriollaria, я человек маленький. Лучше обратиться к известным случаям и специалистам по поводу неудаляемых куксов.


Спойлер: ссылки



Evercookie — самые устойчивые куки
Маркетинговая компания KISSmetrics избежала суда за «неудаляемые куки» - «Хакер»
Неудаляемые супер cookie-файлы продолжают использоваться по всему миру (новость сегодняшняя!)


Но Нортон новой версии 22-22,5 прекрасно чистит, все что надо - браузеры и систему. А следящие кукисы он всегда удалял.


----------



## Theriollaria

Охотник написал(а):


> Theriollaria, я человек маленький. Лучше обратиться к известным случаям и специалистам по поводу неудаляемых куксов.


Просто если Вы это советуете, то, наверное и сами используете? Иначе бы не писали от 1го лица. Или Вы знаете что подобные куки есть но сами их не удаляете или удаляете не до конца средствами софта?


----------



## Охотник

Theriollaria написал(а):


> или удаляете не до конца средствами софта?


Да, похоже на то, что НЕ до конца. А впервые внимание я обратил на это, когда пользовался именно програмами чистки, лет 5 назад. Они чистили что-то, открываешь хранилище IE - там остаются кукисы некторых сайтв, особенно рекламы, майлу и пр.. Потом в Сиклинере заметил, что он предлагает кое-что сохранять и остальное чистить. Почистил - смотришь, а неудаленных много. Читаю статьи и вижу что так не только у меня, так суперкуками и злоупотребляют компании и сайты.


----------



## Theriollaria

Охотник написал(а):


> Да, похоже на то, что НЕ до конца. А впервые внимание я обратил на это, когда пользовался именно програмами чистки, лет 5 назад. Они чистили что-то, открываешь хранилище IE - там остаются кукисы некторых сайтв, особенно рекламы, майлу и пр.. Потом в Сиклинере заметил, что он предлагает кое-что сохранять и остальное чистить. Почистил - смотришь, а неудаленных много. Читаю статьи и вижу что так не только у меня, так суперкуками и злоупотребляют компании и сайты.


Я правильно понимаю, что Вы все-равно не до конца вычищаете, либо ручками потом, но рассказывали про сам факт того, что софт для чистки чистит не до конца? Просто CCleaner желательно обновлять до актуальной версии. Ибо браузеры обновляются и может меняться что-то внутри них глобально время от времени. Также выскажу предположение, что, возможно, гораздо больше удаляется платной версией CCleaner. Это предположение! Пока что всё это не столь критично, но кто знает... Пока что больше хочется бороться с самой ОС которая становится хуже зловреда. Причем официально т.к используя мы как бы соглашаемся со всем содержимым пользовательского соглашения. Даже если его переписали специально под это. Но MS то не единственная в этом. Ранее и Гугл и Яндекс переписали пользовательское сообщение. Я до сих пор прикалываюсь с такового у Яндекса. Там дословно написано, что все попавшее в облачное хранение является собственностью компании. Т.е говоря юридически, за фильмы/музыку/игры, если я их там храню, посадить должны именно компанию Яндекс а не меня. Ну а че? Раз это уже их а не моё, я тогда причем тут?


----------



## Hulk541

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Это уже конкретная паранойя.


Я имел ввиду, что лучше самому вручную., запустить очистку данных о просмотре ( ну или как то так в разных браузерах по разному, но смысл один ) и посидеть покурить секунд 10. Что очистит, то очистит, и то хватит. а вот автомат почему то делает это же, но в меньшем объёме.


----------



## Theriollaria

Hulk541 написал(а):


> Я имел ввиду, что лучше самому вручную., запустить очистку данных о просмотре ( ну или как то так в разных браузерах по разному, но смысл один ) и посидеть покурить секунд 10. Что очистит, то очистит, и то хватит. а вот автомат почему то делает это же, но в меньшем объёме.


А Вы уверены, что чистка средствами самого браузера даст больше чем сторонний софт? Ведь производители браузера в первую очередь заинтересованы в нестираемых кухах. По крайней мере Google и MS.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Theriollaria написал(а):


> у Яндекса... дословно написано, что все попавшее в облачное хранение является собственностью компании. Т.е говоря юридически, за фильмы/музыку/игры, если я их там храню, посадить должны именно компанию Яндекс


Да, он. _Взялся за гуж, не говори, что не дюж_. Кто хранит, тот и отвечает - всё правильно.


----------



## Hulk541

Theriollaria написал(а):


> А Вы уверены, что чистка средствами самого браузера даст больше чем сторонний софт


Не больше, но... и не меньше, можете убедиться сами, если не лень... В том числе и на ЦиКлере. Теория всемирного заговора ( шутка, но лишь отчасти ). "Следящие" куки не удаляет никакой СиКлинер, а вот AVZ удаляет, начисто, даже из реестра, сам удивлён, но это правда, лычно узрел кстати и MSE их находит и удаляет. как ни странно.


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Кто хранит, тот и отвечает


Типа тайна вкладов ?!


----------



## Theriollaria

Hulk541 написал(а):


> Не больше, но... и не меньше, можете убедиться сами, если не лень... В том числе и на ЦиКлере. Теория всемирного заговора ( шутка, но лишь отчасти ). "Следящие" куки не удаляет никакой СиКлинер, а вот AVZ удаляет, начисто, даже из реестра, сам удивлён, но это правда, лично узрел.
> Типа тайна вкладов ?!


Может быть. Тем более у того же Chrome и клонов есть возможность висеть постоянно задачей в памяти, для более быстрого запуска. Тот же обсуждаемый ранее Cốc Cốc к примеру. Ясен перец, что чистилка не сможет почистить если очищаемое в это же время используется браузером. Так что охотно верю.


----------



## Hulk541

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Так что охотно верю.


Не очищают, как ни пичально, даже после закрытия браузера. Не понимаю почему, но это печальный факт. Потому, нет-нет, сам подчищаю. Если чё не удаляется из этого хлама - Unlocker - portable UNLOCKER 1.9.2 BY CEDRICK 'NITCH' COLLOMB в помощь.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Если что не удаляется, то нужно получить права или сменить владельца на папки-хранилища и субконтейнеры. 
И все удалится.


----------



## Hulk541

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> И все удалится.


Как вариант, не возражаю.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Еще у IObit тоже есть хороший и бесплатный Unlocker, но сама IObit со своими лайв-апдейтами достает. 
Можно правда всегда отключить LU в службах...


----------



## Hulk541

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Тот же обсуждаемый ранее Cốc Cốc


Это не клон, а продукт, созданный по мотивам Хрома. Как Буратино по мотивам итальянского Пиноккио. Движка Хромиум там нет, слямзили только интерфейс ( по большей части ) и автосинхронизацию настроек через аккаунт Хрома.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Hulk541, ну кŏгда мы кŏртинки егŏ увидим?


----------



## Hulk541

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> кŏртинки егŏ увидим?


Картинки чего ? Тук - тук ( это перевод на русский ) в интерфейсе на 98% повторяет Хром. Или всё же выложить скрины ?!


----------



## SNS-amigo

Hulk541, ну логотипчик там, мордашки, менюшки, настроек скриншотик под спойлер или на savepic.ru
Если все же есть различия, а если на 98 проц повторяет хром, то это уже не "буратина", а все-таки "пинокиё".


----------



## Theriollaria

Hulk541 написал(а):


> Это не клон, а продукт, созданный по мотивам Хрома. Как Буратино по мотивам итальянского Пиноккио. Движка Хромиум там нет, слямзили только интерфейс ( по большей части ) и автосинхронизацию настроек через аккаунт Хрома.


Вы хотите сказать что там собственный движок? Не верю. Chromium это потому и фейс такой же.
Cốc Cốc - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Курим википедию, удивляемся. Там английским по белому указан используемый движок.


----------



## Hulk541

Theriollaria, У-у-у-у, дружище, Вика ?! Для меня источники типа Википедия это " Слышал звон, да незнамо где он ", читать можно, верить нельзя. Я, как старый металлист море косяков по рок-группам у них отлавливал. Да что море, океаны.Я предпочитаю всё же полазить по ресурсу разработчиков, почитать их, пообщаться с ними. Кстати, очень общительные и приветливые люди. Обещали в следующей версии убрать апдейт из автозагрузки и в настройках дать возможность выбора типа обновления.
SNS-amigo, А кто мешает самому погонять этого зверька ? Опасности он не представляет ( во всяком случае не опасней СиКлинера ).И всё же буратино.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Hulk541, он ни бум-бумит по-русски.
Потому пусть идет кушать вьетнамский лапша с пангасиусом в другой место.


----------



## Theriollaria

Hulk541, Даю ссылку на оффсайт.
Tai Coc coc, Download trình duyệt Cốc Cốc mới nhất 
Можете запись в поиске на странице Chromium. Можете гуглопереводом. Результат будет тот же.


----------



## Hulk541

Theriollaria, Я по образованию механик. Среди механиков бытует такая байка, что со времён братьев Черепановых в механнике не придумано ничего нового. Всё идёт лишь по пути модернизации. Придумываются новые материалы, улучшаются физические и химические свойства старых. улучшается точность изготовления и обработки деталей, точность и качество сборки механизмов и т.п ит.д. И...ничего более !!! Всё уже давно придумано учёнными и конструкторами далёкого и не очень прошлого.
То же самое можно сказать и о движках браузеров и самих браузерах. Если копать глубоко и по честному все они лишь интерфейсная модернизация гениалного ослика IE. Все остальные заявления всех этих хромов, яндексов, файерфоксов и иже с ними - от лукавого.
В свете вышесказанного мне не приятно, что вы заостряете на этом внимание. 

Интерфейс СоС-СоС изначально по умолчанию при установке русский. Во всяком случае, когда я его скачал с сайта производителя и установил было именно так.


----------



## Theriollaria

Если Вы утверждаете, что в браузере используется не движок Хромиум и сходство лишь благодаря интерфейсу то имейте на это право (подтвержденное знаниями а не личным мнением описанным как истина). Когда я привел в пример Википедию, Вы сказали - "она мне не указ ибо врет" (не буквально но по смыслу), тогда я привел данные с офф сайта (к сожалению на тайском). 

Потому что прочитавшие то решат, что там действительно свой движок, и сделают неправильные выводы.


----------



## Hulk541

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Потому что прочитавшие то решат, что там действительно свой движок, и сделают неправильные выводы.


Я думаю, если человеку понравится этот браузер ( а понять это можно только попробовав его нп практике, а не по наслышке ), то ему будет наплевать, какой там движок, не так ли ?!
То, что IE - не первый браузер я знаю, так же знаю и то, что он самый старый, постоянно развивающийся. Его предшественник (и развивавшийся параллельно), уже давно и безвозвратно накрылся. И, в свете всего этого, IE просто физически не может плестись в хвосте остальных. Я не знаю чего вы там начитались, но называть Оперу и Сафари законодателями мод, это, простите, полный бред, а точнее рекламная профанация от Apple, прямого конкурента Майкрософт. Опера сама то себя не может вылечить, все её версии последних 2-х лет как хромая лошадь в телеге. Единственное отличие всех браузеров от IE - это визуализация ( удобный интерфейс ). Всё это решается проще паренной репы - встраиваем пару расширений и Визуальные закладки и ослик становится абсолютно легкоуправляемым.


----------



## Theriollaria

Hulk541 написал(а):


> Я думаю, если человеку понравится этот браузер ( а понять это можно только попробовав его нп практике, а не по наслышке ), то ему будет наплевать, какой там движок, не так ли ?!


 Вот если бы Вы просто сказали: "Да, нравится именно этот! На чем сделан не знаю и мне пофик". То никто бы и слова не сказал. А вы полезли ТТХ мерится не зная сути.
И да браузером я пользовался но стер т.к не все из гугломагазина он поддерживает из необходимого мне.



Hulk541 написал(а):


> То, что IE - не первый браузер я знаю, так же знаю и то, что он самый старый, постоянно развивающийся. Его предшественник (и развивавшийся параллельно), уже давно и безвозвратно накрылся. И, в свете всего этого, IE просто физически не может плестись в хвосте остальных. Я не знаю чего вы там начитались, но называть Оперу и Сафари законодателями мод, это, простите, полный бред, а точнее рекламная профанация от Apple, прямого конкурента Майкрософт. Опера сама то себя не может вылечить, все её версии последних 2-х лет как хромая лошадь в телеге. Единственное отличие всех браузеров от IE - это визуализация ( удобный интерфейс ). Всё это решается проще паренной репы - встраиваем пару расширений и Визуальные закладки и ослик становится абсолютно легкоуправляемым.


Давайте Ваше сообщение разделим на несколько частей. Из всего сказанного соглашусь лишь с тем, что IE - старейший из браузеров, которые не переходили в другие руки. Иначе старейшим окажется FireFox ибо он наследник Netscape. Хотя сейчас они тоже не в лучшей форме, т.к долгое время жили на дотации поисковых гигантов (читайте им давали денег за то, чтобы в браузере по умолчанию был установлен конкретный поисковик).

Opera загнулась еще на 12й версии. Правообладатели на бренд Opera полностью разогнали весь прошлый состав компании и действительно клепают посредственный клон на Chromium движке. Создателей браузера Vivaldi тоже нельзя назвать преемниками т.к это лишь часть команды. Это все-равно что ассоциировать Motorolla не с Lenovo а с той, старой, американской Motorolla. Или считать правоприемниками китайцев, получивших права на бренд мобильных подразлелений Alcatel и Philips.

И да, IE всегда пасли задних и в развитие браузеров привнесли меньше всех. Даже Google лишь недавно начавший модификации стокового браузерного движка привнес в развитие браузеров больше, чем IE. потому что именно они индексируют сайты и под них все подстраиваются.

Повторю. IE пасет задних не потому что он менее красивый, не потому что нравится Вам, и , кажем не нравится мне а потому что это факт. У них интерфейс десятилетия не менялся.

Напоследок немного истории. Осторожно жрет траффик!!!



Спойлер: История развития браузеров



Тут в виде графика конкретненько. Как видим IE появился аж 3м. Позже Netscape и Opera. Apple спохватились с выпуском Safari когда рынок был фактически поделен. Долгое время Safari выпускался только для проприетарной эпловской ОС.
The evolution of the web
Вот тоже интересная статейка но много букв и не раскрывает современный этап развития браузеров
История браузеров: развитие, становление и войны | Бесплатные браузеры на TopBrowser.ru
Здесь немножко о нововведениях принесенных браузером Opera
5 нововведений, которые появились в браузере Опера первыми
Я все их перечислял ранее но здесь подробнее и с картинками.
История создания браузера Opera Opera Fan
Думаю хватит. Прочитаете - обогатитесь знаниями. Пройдете мимо - для того и скрыто под спойлером. Все в Ваших руках.





Hulk541 написал(а):


> Theriollaria, У-у-у-у, дружище, Вика ?! Для меня источники типа Википедия это " Слышал звон, да незнамо где он ", читать можно, верить нельзя.


Вот уж не знаю как иначе понимать Ваши слова "_читать можно, верить нельзя_". Помоему моя вариация про "не указ" вполне соответствует сказанному Вами. Так что не вижу причин для возмущения.


Hulk541 написал(а):


> Я предпочитаю всё же полазить по ресурсу разработчиков, почитать их, пообщаться с ними. Кстати, очень общительные и приветливые люди. Обещали в следующей версии убрать апдейт из автозагрузки и в настройках дать возможность выбора типа обновления.


Ну да а посмотреть какой там движок Вы и забыли. Интересно Вы по вьетнамской версии сайта разработчиков лазили или по тайской? На английский там переведена лишь очень малая часть. Скорее уж поверю, что Вы просматривали какой-либо фанатский сайт (впрочем, это лишь мои домыслы).


----------



## Hulk541

Theriollaria написал(а):


> IE пасет задних не потому что он менее красивый, не потому что нравится Вам, и , кажем не нравится мне а потому что это факт. У них интерфейс десятилетия не менялся.


Ничё не пойму. Говоришь, не потому, что не красивый и тут же всё таки вяжешься к интерфейсу. Определись уж, к чему претензии. Я не фанат ослика и то же не пойму консерватизма Майкрософта в этом отношении, но IE никогда не был сзади, НИКОГДА ! И это факт. Я уж не знаю, где черпаете негативную инфу о нём, такое впечатление. что в старых подшивках "Комсомольской правды". И трафик он грузит меньше любого из упомянутых вами браузеров. Все пробовал и могу заверить, что это так. Что там у вас на вашем железе и (или) у вашего провайдера - это загадка.


Theriollaria написал(а):


> Ну да а посмотреть какой там движок Вы и забыли.


Не то, чтобы забыл, а и не стремился уточнить. Можно сказать "в облом". Мне браузер понравился и этого мне более чем достаточно. А гуглемагазин меня воще не интересует. Мир для меня на нём не остановился.


----------



## Theriollaria

Если Вы хоть 1 глазом глядели ссылки то увидели бы что:
И Netscape и Microsoft получили одинаковые исходники браузера "Мозаика". Только вот Netscape шел по пути инноваций, а Microsoft пасла задних покуда не додумалась комплектовать свою ОС собственным браузером. И став монополистом, вплоть до 6й версии браузера предпочитала чтобы сайты подстраивались под это полурабочее глюкало, не умевшее даже сайт отобразить нормально. И вот только когда, даже комплектация ОС браузерами перестала давать эффект (% пользователей начал резко уменьшаться) IE начал хоть как-то развиваться. Последние 3 версии IE действительно неплохи. Особенно, как Вы и указали, в потреблении ресурсов ПК в сравнении с другими браузерами. Но Вы же не читали... И где Вы увидели с моей стороны жалобы на работу IE? 

Предлагаю замять тему браузеров. Будем считать, что у Вас альтернативное вИдение истории развития браузеров. Либо (что более похоже), Вы берете более короткий отрезок времени, и там отставание IE уже не столь очевидно (да уже и 6я версия IE смотрелась почти современно).

Лучше расскажите, заработал ли у Вас нормально SysWatch после советов форумчан? Все-таки началось то с него всё.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Вижу, ночной дозор прошел в теплой дружеской обстановке. Все живы и сыты. 

Напоминаю места дислокации SNS
1) Safe’n’Sec SysWatch 3.11 (ссылка на ресурс)
2) Справка Safe’n’Sec SysWatch 3.11 (ссылка на ресурс)

Нужно обновить версию установленной защиты до актуальной, чтобы можно было говорить на одинаковых языках.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Несколько новых тестов Safe’n’Sec SysWatch 3.11

Safe’n’Sec SysWatch предназначен для защиты от несанкционированного доступа к информационным ресурсам персональных компьютеров, рабочих станций, серверов и устройств самообслуживания, функционирующих под управлением ОС семейства Microsoft® Windows®.

1) Safe’n’Sec SysWatch 3.11 (ссылка на ресурс)
2) Справка Safe’n’Sec SysWatch 3.11 (ссылка на ресурс)

Если вы используете старую версию 3.9 или 3.10, то вам нужно обновить версию установленной защиты до актуальной.
К сожалению, как видно на скриншотах, носорога с сенсорами на картинках больше не наблюдается.
Рог-сенсор остался только на иконке в трее. 
Изюминка утеряна, да и логотип теперь никакой, более чем спартанский. Видимо дизайнеры больше не в почёте.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Рис.1. Начало установки программы.






Рис.2. Принятие лицензионного соглашения.





Рис.3. Выбор папки для установки.





Файл лицензионного соглашения во вложении.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Рис.4. Принятие решения - Установить или отказаться. 



 

Рис.5. Работа мастера установки. 



 

Рис.6. Окно установка завершена".


----------



## SNS-amigo

Чтобы максимально нагрузить систему, мы пошли на экстремальный шаг — установили SNS на систему Windows XP SP3, которая работает уже несколько лет и максимально загружена программами. Дата установки по отчету - 10 февраля 2013 года.

Рис.7. Демонстрация даты установки системы.





Кроме того в ней уже имелась антивирусная защита Norton Internet Security 22.5, а до нее стояли более ранние версии. 
Нортон проверил только загруженный инсталлятор SNS. Вердикт: Файл безопасен.
Спасибо!

Рис.8. Демонстрация значков в трее.





Рис.9. Демонстрация версии программы.





Во вложении список программ до установки SNS.


----------



## Hulk541

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Предлагаю замять тему браузеров. Будем считать, что у Вас альтернативное вИдение истории развития браузеров.


Вот это верно, надо завязывать. А история браузеров меня вообще не интересует. Больше волнует настоящее и будущее браузеров. А историей я интересуюсь только в отношении стран и народов. Как то так.


Theriollaria написал(а):


> И где Вы увидели с моей стороны жалобы на работу IE?


Везде.Вы только на это и нажимали.


----------



## Theriollaria

Hulk541 написал(а):


> Везде.Вы только на это и нажимали.


Это не я, это история, что Вам неинтересна, нажимала. А я писАл в конце, что последние 3 версии вполне себе ничего.
Так что там с SysWatch, с которой все и началось, кучу страниц назад? Пробовали последнюю версию 3.11? Перестал ли значок в трее пропадать, после смены версии?


----------



## Hulk541

Нет, значка как не было, так и нет. Установил его ( Safe’n’Sec SysWatch 3.11 ) и на ноут Lenovo50 30, значка то же нет. И... он не пропадает, он и не появлялся.


----------



## Theriollaria

Hulk541 написал(а):


> Нет, значка как не было, так и нет. Установил его ( Safe’n’Sec SysWatch 3.11 ) и на ноут Lenovo50 30, значка то же нет. И... он не пропадает, он и не появлялся.


Видать это фирменный баг судя по количеству отписавшихся. впрочем радует, что отсутствие значка в трее не значит отсутствие же защиты в реальном времени. Кстати, а у Вас не было проблем при обновлении? Версия правда чуток более древняя 3.9, но особо и не засекал повторяемость. Интересуюсь просто так т.к решение проблему уже рассказано. Просто если имеется 1 общий баг, может и другие наличествуют у Вас также? Можно попробовать найти общие причины.
Описываю суть: При обновлении само обновление ав баз происходит не с первого раза либо может прерваться на средине или даже ближе к концу с ошибкой. Все-таки это не ежечастные обновы как в антивирусах с Bitdefender движком. Тем более обновляю на нетбуке базы редко и выходит, что качать много.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Странно, но описываемые баги были две версии назад. 
С обновами в версии 3.9 и со значком при использовании бесплатной версии аваст.


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Странно, но описываемые баги были две версии назад.
> С обновами в версии 3.9 и со значком при использовании бесплатной версии аваст.


У меня 3.9 и голый HIPS без добавок. Нетбук без интернета и защита больше для самоуспокоения чем из необходимости.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Рис.10. Окно с действующей лицензией. По умолчанию установлена пробная на 30 дней.






Рис.11. Ввод и активация годовой лицензии. Число дней изменилось с 30 на 365.





Рис.12. Загрузка обновлений для действующей лицензии.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Рис.13. Демонстрация окна общих настроек после загрузки обновлений.



 
В данной версии по умолчанию уже включена автоматическая обработка инцидентов. 
Для обработки заблокированных, как неизвестные, программ нужно переключить на ручную обработку инцидентов и повторить установку программы или обработать инцидент вручную. 

Рис.14. Демонстрация системного трея после перезагрузки системы. 



 
Все значки автозагружаемых программ на своём месте.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Ранее мы старались делать тесты на свежеустановленных системах, чтобы показать, как надо выстраивать собственную линию обороны с нуля. 

Данные тесты, как было сказано выше, производились на системах, работающих год-два-три. За это время они могли перенести немало стрессовых моментов, пострадать от сбоя, испытать проблему с антивирусами, ПО и драйверами, подвергнуться атаке "слабого звена" — пользователя. 

Некоторые системы мы предварительно чистили, т.к. работать на них было невозможно — хлам и бедлам. Другие, находящиеся в относительном порядке, мы использовали без какой-либо специальной чистки.

Тесты показали, что работа SNS нисколько не влияет на работоспособность и замедление системы. 
Лишь пара моментов требуют оговорки:
- на захламленной системе немногим дольше создается защитный профиль, даже если выбрать только системный диск;
- на слабых, устаревших ПК на автонастройку и создание профиля уходит больше времени, а на современных конфигурациях с 2х и более ядерными процессорами это дело всего 5-20 минут. 

Далее я приложу несколько скриншотов, сделанных на слабых, м/ф устаревших машинах. 

Понимающие толк в компьютерном железе, думаю, смогут оценить работу защиты и понять, как мало ей надо от ПК и от пользователя. 
Тогда как другое ПО, не только антивирусное, но и, например, современные браузеры, требуют от компьютерного железа гораздо большей производительности и более современных конфигураций.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Мы делали тесты в начале сентября с новой версией 3.11, когда эта тема уже существовала. Мы повторили тесты на разных машинах.
Значок на своем месте. Проблем с обновлениями нет. Ссылка на тему.

Обновления загружаются через сервер SNS ежедневно, как только они есть на сервере BitDefender. Не надо дергаться ежечасно. Работа SNS не зависит от регулярных обновлений антивирусных баз. Если нужны ежедневные - пользуйте утилиты от других производителей.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Методология тестирования*

Для проверки работы Safe’n’Sec® V.I.P.O® в действии необходимо:

1. Установить тестируемую ОС, тестируемые программы и систему защиты Safe’n’Sec®. 

Поскольку система предотвращения вторжений не ставит своей целью лечить уже существующее заражение системы, то предполагается установка системы защиты на свободную от вредоносного кода ОС. 
Пользователь также может устанавить наш продукт на инфицированную систему, но в таком случае мы рекомендуем применять встроенный классический сигнатурный сканер на этапе создания профиля системы. Однако очень важно понимать, что при этом мы не гарантируем абсолютное излечение компьютера от malware, поскольку это задача классического антивируса, а не системы предотвращения вторжений.

2. Используя уязвимости в ПО системы и предполагаемые недостатки работы Safe'n'Sec®, протестировать возможность/невозможность несанкционированной пользователем инсталляции и закрепления зловредного кода в тестируемой системе. 

Для этого можно имитировать обычную работу пользователя за компьютером: 
• посещение ссылок и открытие различных страниц в Интернете;
• скачивание файлов с последующим запуском или установкой;
• попытка установки неизвестных приложений, включая заведомо вредоносных;
• прочая активность при использовании Интернета и веб-технологий; 
• подключение к тестируемой системе инфицированных съемных носителей. 

3. Проверить в действии работу технологии V.I.P.O.® — запуск неизвестного приложения в изолированной среде. 

Для этого можно запускать существующие malware (внесенные после установки Safe’n’Sec® V.I.P.O®) на тестируемой системе, и разрешать их запуск в режиме по умолчанию (т.е. кнопка "разрешить" в окне уведомления). 

Проверить возможность/невозможность для:
• инсталляции в систему (закрепиться в автозапуске, изменить программные модули других приложений и ОС);
• кражи важных данных, которые хранятся в профиле пользователя, а также обозначенные пользователем файлы и папки;
• изменения кода и данных других процессов, изменение контекстов потоков, создавать свои или завершать чужие потоки других процессов;
• отслеживать клавиатурный ввод, используя глобальные перехватчики, или используя свои ring-0 модули (keylogging);
• чтения и изменения данных из буфера обмена Windows;
• получение привилегий и прав доступа администратора системы.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Как удалить SNS версии 3.11, *+
*Действия в случае критического сбоя-2 *(официальная версия)

1. Запустите инсталляционный файл.
2. Выберите опцию "Удалить".
3. По окончании перезагрузите ПК.






Да, теперь только так и никак иначе. Хотели утилиту для удаления? В целях защиты и для предотвращения манипуляций, реализовано специальное защищенное удаление.

Конечно использовать штатный Windows-ный или альтернативный деинсталлятор (например, CCleaner) никто не запрещает, но свой SNS-деинсталлятор сработает гораздо корректнее и удалит программу даже тогда, когда в системе критический сбой, появляются ошибки в работе или программа не работает.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Дата теста: 7 сентября. Система Windows XP SP3, свежеустановленная.
Процессор: AMD AthlonXP 2100+ / 1.73 ГГц / 1,96ГБ или 1ГБ / ОЗУ / интегр. видеокарта
Цель: проверка устойчивости значка, зависимости от ресурсов и процессора.
По заявлению пользователя @Hulk541 из темы.




 






 




После необходимых манипуляций: установки системы, драйверов, доп. ПО, браузеров, SNS и создания профиля, мы решили еще более ослабить ПК и удалили вторую бланку ОЗУ. В итоге даже с 1 Гб ОЗУ работа системы визуально не замедлилась.
Кстати, если кому-то это о чем то говорит, процессор настолько устаревший, что новая Опера, новый Хром и его аналоги, не могут установиться и ругаются "благим матом" на устаревший процессор. См. скриншоты ниже.



 




Установились только браузеры IE8, старая Опера 12.16 и новейший FireFox. Это видно на самом первом скриншоте этого поста. Из проигрывателей - установился VLC media player. К сожалению плеер Light Alloy тоже не смог установиться/запуститься из-за процессора. На одном из тестовых ПК все они ставились до установки SNS. На другом - после. Фактор влияния защиты SNS проверен - не влияет даже косвенно.

Итог теста: значок SNS 3.11 стабилен. Никаких помех для его работы нет.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Дата теста: сентябрь 2015. Система Windows XP SP3, установленная больше года назад.
Процессор: Intel Celeron CPU 2.40ГГц / 512 МБ ОЗУ
Цель: проверка устойчивости значка, зависимости от ресурсов и процессора.
По заявлению пользователя @Hulk541 из темы.

Скриншот всего один и его более чем достаточно.





Программный набор: браузеры, плееры, офис, SNS, принтер Samsung.
Процессор Intel Celeron поддерживает все современные браузеры.
Итог теста: значок SNS 3.11 стабилен. Никаких помех для его работы нет.
За год использования — нет никаких вирусных заражений, браузерных вирусных ярлыков, adware-внедрений, а также никаких флешечных вирусов и пр. пр. в систему не проникло. Реакция на угрозу — автоматическая.


----------



## GvU

SNS-amigo, вы в теме про тесты написали :


> За год использования — нет никаких вирусных заражений, браузерных вирусных ярлыков, adware-внедрений, а также никаких флешечных вирусов и пр. пр. в систему не проникло. Реакция на угрозу — автоматическая.


нет никаких вирусных заражений, за счет вашего профессионализма , или вы тестировали ,как поступил бы начинающий пользователь  ???
И в тесте такой внушительный *список программ* был установлен во время защиты SNS ?


----------



## Theriollaria

Voldemar2007-72 написал(а):


> SNS-amigo, вы в теме про тесты написали :
> нет никаких вирусных заражений, за счет вашего профессионализма , или вы тестировали ,как поступил бы


Как-то тоже подозреваю что продукт требует хотя бы минимального понимания работы HIPS. Потому что обычный пользователь пользуется ломаными играми и т.д. В автоматическом режиме все это будет блокироваться. Да и обычный софт частенько запускается в песочнице во время установки, что делает невозможной эту самую установку. Вот и получается, что для полной уверенности в безопасности желательно ставить голую ОC, затем HIPS и только потом весь остальной софт. С точки зрения же легкости и беспроблемности установки, желательно установить HIPS, дабы не отвечать на 100500 окошек с запросами и или разбираться почему софт блокируется.

To SNS-amigo Может ты бы появлялся там изредка или перемани сюда. Safe’n’Sec SysWatch - Комментарии и отзывы А то я им насоветую


Спойлер: Алла Пугачева - Волшебник недоучка (1978)


----------



## GvU

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Да и обычный софт частенько запускается в песочнице во время установки, что делает невозможной эту самую установку.


 при установленном SNS, решил установить NANO антивирус,при начале установке NANO ругнулся что не совместим с SNS,и предложил установить только веб антивирус, я выбрал полную установку, NANO установился,но в конце все под зависло,перезагрузка решило мою проблему. И обнаружил что NANO установилось только оболочка, в SNS два процесса от NANO в ограничениях. Что мы имеем : неработающий NANO антивирус.
Думаю что Safe’n’Sec SysWatch больше подойдет для домохозяек которые не знают с какой стороны подойти к компьютеру . SNS установил на автомат,при этом установил весь софт которым будут пользоваться,а все что потом будут устанавливать то блокируется(от лукавого)


----------



## SNS-amigo

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Может ты бы появлялся там изредка или перемани сюда


Честно говоря, хотел тебя об этом спросить буквально на этой неделе. Но закрутился где-то между экватором работы и окружностью интересов.  ОК. Сегодня позыркаю топик Comss.ru.


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo Вон видишь, чу народ без тебя про HIPS думает Обзор McAfee AntiVirus Plus (2016) - Обзоры PC Magazine Это файрвол оказывается.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Voldemar2007-72 написал(а):


> или вы тестировали ,как поступил бы начинающий пользователь ???


Я привел несколько тестов из кучки разных. SNS ставили другим в том случае, когда нет постоянного интернета, когда ресурсы ПК не позволяют ставить более мощный и комплексный продукт, который будет использовать минимум 1 Гб памяти. На некоторых комп только чистили и ставили SNS, на других система была с нуля.



Voldemar2007-72 написал(а):


> И в тесте такой внушительный *список программ* был установлен во время защиты SNS


Нет - после. Более того, там уже несколько лет стоял Нортон ИС, потому я буквально бухнул на эту систему SNS, думал счас все грохнется, там система уже давно просит переустановки и время от времени дает синий экран, который исправить не представляется возможным. Создание профиля остановил, позднее время было. Но какие программы были - все те запускались без претензий. Потом по прошествии недели - удалил, тем самым протестировав новый инсталлятор/деинсталлятор.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Это файрвол оказывается.


Так и файервол тоже. Выше по теме есть его скриншоты.
Будет вообще файервольный файервол, особенно, если использовать коммерческую лицензию и защищать удаленные компьютеры своей сети.


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Так и файервол тоже. Выше по теме есть его скриншоты.
> Будет вообще файервольный файервол, особенно, если использовать коммерческую лицензию и защищать удаленные компьютеры своей сети.


Ну не совсем. То что куча народу называет файрволом - это файрвол приложений. В SysWatch это тоже есть. А что до лицухи. Дык, наверное ж, нужна корпоративная? А то у меня есть на SysWatch Deluxe даже ненадеванная. Я тока купил а компаха взяла и бесплатным его спустя пару месяцев сделала.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Theriollaria написал(а):


> А то у меня есть на SysWatch Deluxe даже ненадеванная.


 У меня тоже.
На другие вопросы отвечу позже. У меня интернет неуплаченный висит. Ругаеццо на меня!


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> У меня тоже. У меня интернет не уплаченный висит. Ругаеццо на меня!


Ты видать сегодня наказан. Почувствуй себя человеком прошлого тысячелетия. Почитай книшку, сходи в театр...


----------



## SNS-amigo

Мне это только дай, потом за шиворот не оттащить. 


Theriollaria написал(а):


> Вот и получается, что для полной уверенности в безопасности желательно ставить голую ОC, затем HIPS и только потом весь остальной софт. С точки зрения же легкости и беспроблемности установки, желательно установить HIPS, дабы не отвечать на 100500 окошек с запросами и или разбираться почему софт блокируется.


Тут кому как, потому в SNS есть возможности автоматического и ручного реагирования.

Ну заблокировала защита некую программу, а пользователю она нужна, переключись и разреши установку. Она пройдет под контролем, опасные и вредоносные действия, будут заблокированы. Например, также могут быть заблокированы утилиты, применяемые консультантами по лечению. И правильно! А зачем лечить то, что не болеет. Охота погонять - разреши и гоняй, но только взяв "гранату" (лопату, лом, шприц, скальпель) в руки, узнай как пользоваться, подготовься, изучи способы безопасного использования инструмента, подготовь место, чтобы себя и других не покалечить.  И потом не говори, что SNS виновата. Она тебя честно предупредила!


----------



## SNS-amigo

Voldemar2007-72 написал(а):


> NANO ругнулся что не совместим с SNS,и предложил установить только веб антивирус, я выбрал полную установку, NANO установился,но в конце все под зависло,перезагрузка решило мою проблему. И обнаружил что NANO установилось только оболочка, в SNS два процесса от NANO в ограничениях. Что мы имеем : неработающий NANO антивирус.



Вы сделали несколько ошибок. 
1-я. Если сам антивирус вас честно предупредил, то зачем ставили? 
2-я. Зачем ставили антивирус, у которого лет семь всё версия №0, что вы хотели от него получить? 
3-я. Нарушили целостность системы, установив деструктивный для нее продукт. Если нашли то место, где два процесса в ограничениях после перезагрузки, значит эти процессы несут деструктивные действия и потому им не место на вашем ПК. 
Почему-то у Нортона, Каспера, Аваста, Авиры, AVG, BitDefender и ряда других никаких проблем с совместимостью нет. И никаких, судя по тестам, деструктивных действий в системе они не выполняют и потому они не блокируются. Делайте выводы. 



> Думаю что Safe’n’Sec SysWatch больше подойдет для домохозяек которые не знают с какой стороны подойти к компьютеру


Тут вы путаете подходы. Если они не знают где у компа - перед, то пусть и дальше стирают с него пыль. 
Если хотят пользоваться компом, то пусть сначала научатся включать/выключать, пройдут курс начального пользователя ПК, а потом вопреки планам учебного курса "школы обучения" (в кавычках потому, что эти школы ничего разумному не учат, только деньги берут), мы научим их основам безопасного использования ПК, а уж потом основам безопасности в Интернете. 

Опытный пользователь может без труда поставить домохозяйке ЛЮБУЮ защиту. 
Вот девушка сама разобралась и всем знакомым SNS поставила. Не жалуются пока - уже прогресс для домохозяйки.


----------



## pilmen

Theriollaria написал(а):


> SNS-amigo Вон видишь, чу народ без тебя про HIPS думает Обзор McAfee AntiVirus Plus (2016) - Обзоры PC Magazine Это файрвол оказывается.



 Буду теперь по новому всё учить.


----------



## GvU

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> И никаких, судя по тестам, деструктивных действий в системе они не выполняют и потому они не блокируются. Делайте выводы.


 И то верно !


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Не жалуются пока - уже прогресс для домохозяйки.


 У меня у товарища сын 11 лет, системы хватает на месяц, какую бы защиту не выстраивал не что не помогает  , спрашиваю где ты это все находишь,за две недели полторы тысячи вирусных записей в системе  там уже и лечить бесполезно , только формат диска ,вот я подумал ему SNS поставить,но он ужасный игроман, да будет ему счастья гы-гы


----------



## pilmen

Voldemar2007-72 написал(а):


> за две недели полторы тысячи вирусных записей в системе


Где это он всё находит..


Сейчас буду себе SNS ставить.


----------



## Theriollaria

pilmen написал(а):


> Буду теперь по новому всё учить.


Ну файрвол приложений (application firewall) - это, как бы, тоже файрвол. Просто классический файрвол - управляет сетевыми пакетами. Блин. Понимать- понимаю а как объяснить попроще не знаю. Может у кого из форумчан лучше получится.


----------



## pilmen

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Ну файрвол приложений (application firewall) - это, как бы, тоже файрвол. Просто классический файрвол - управляет сетевыми пакетами. Блин. Понимать- понимаю а как объяснить попроще не знаю. Может у кого из форумчан лучше получится.


Да, разберусь ещё так, как нибудь.


----------



## SNS-amigo

pilmen, Инструкция, посты 1 и 2. Обязательно прочтите.


----------



## pilmen

SNS-amigo, Да, прочитал. Конечно пока что очень много вопросов. Нужно потихоньку разбираться.


----------



## SNS-amigo

pilmen, там все просто.
См. также описание технологии, особенно посты 3-4 и 7.


----------



## GvU

*SNS-amigo*, вы пробовали тестировать SNS, на синтетических тестах Mini Security Test, SpyShelter Anti-Test и Comodo Leak Test .То есть которые эмитируют поведение вируса или шпиона в системе ???


----------



## pilmen

SNS-amigo, как всё сложно пока что для меня. 

Voldemar2007-72, у меня анти-тест не прошел на сбор данных с клавиатуры и копирование. Но не страшно пока. 

Давайте разбираться по порядку. Что бы мне лучше разобраться в продукте. Пока что напрягает такая штука:






То есть, мне всё равно нужно устанавливать сторонний антивирус или включать Windows Defender?


----------



## Theriollaria

pilmen, А почему русский не включили то? Там же есть. По поводу уведомления - дык там же сканер по требованию. Центр поддержки и должен ругаться. Просто уберите в настройках галку с защиты от вирусов и оно пропадет. Либо и правда добавьте антивирус какой, если так уж напрягает всё. Того же Forticlient 5. Получите и 1кнопочный антивирус и вебку хорошую сразу.


----------



## pilmen

Theriollaria, у меня ОС на немецком и некоторые программы нужны именно на нём. Да и с магазина так шло всё. 
Думаю может с нано совместить. Или действительно с Fortclient. А что тогда будет с битом в SNS?

Ещё один вопрос: Поставил на "Выбор действия по окончанию", сделал проверку, а ничего не спрашивает, что сделать с угрозами. Что делать, может где то искать надо?


----------



## Theriollaria

pilmen написал(а):


> Theriollaria, у меня ОС на немецком и некоторые программы нужны именно на нём. Да и с магазина так шло всё.
> Думаю может с нано совместить. Или действительно с Fortclient. А что тогда будет с битом в SNS?
> 
> Ещё один вопрос: Поставил на "Выбор действия по окончанию", сделал проверку, а ничего не спрашивает, что сделать с угрозами. Что делать, может где то искать надо?


Тест - Программное обеспечение совместимое с SnS SysWatch
Здесь немножко по совместимому ПО есть. По антивирусу лучше бы попроще чего. Да и зачем Вам Bitfedender в составе SNS SysWatch и еще один Bitdefeender в качестве антивируса? Да и с HIPS не очень и важно наличие антивирусного сканера или добавки из антивируса. Угрозы и так будут блокироваться при нестандартном поведении. По поводу "не спрашивает" SNS-amigo, зайдет и дорасскажет. Возможно Вы меняли настройки? Просто у меня решения на автомате принимаются. Я вообще не отслеживаю чего оно там делает.


----------



## pilmen

Theriollaria, у меня только в SNS BitDefender. Больше нет. Поставил в настройках следующее.


----------



## Theriollaria

pilmen, Если я правильно помню там гдето была настройка этих действий. Если хотите чтобы SNS Вас именно спрашивал - галку ниже поставьте на "Запрос действия". Если я правильно помню.


----------



## pilmen

Theriollaria, хм. Странно. Это так понял, что когда закончится проверка, выйдет оповещение и спросить что и с чем сделать.


----------



## Theriollaria

pilmen написал(а):


> Theriollaria, хм. Странно. Это так понял, что когда закончится проверка, выйдет оповещение и спросить что и с чем сделать.


Ну так проверьте оба варианта. Если не работает один - заработает другой.


----------



## GvU

*pilmen* у вас какая ОС ?
лучше настройки на авто


----------



## pilmen

Theriollaria, сейчас попробовал. Действительно, при "Запрос действий" сработало. 

Voldemar2007-72, Win 8.1 64bit


----------



## GvU

На Win 8.1 64bit я бы оставил штатный антивирус + SNS на автомате
если SNS будет блокировать работу нормальному софту тогда и на ручник можно перевести


----------



## pilmen

Voldemar2007-72 хорошо. Сейчас Windows Defender включу.

Не идёт включить.


----------



## SNS-amigo

pilmen,






Это говорится в Windows про анти-шпионскую программу, а не про антивирус. Ставьте - *Не уведомлять - я самостоятельно слежу за антишпионской программой. *
Не ставьте ничего из списка якобы анти-шпионов выше. Не факт, что какой-то антишпион не будет сам шпионить.
Не ставьте никаких антивирусов. Зачем? Если есть свой встроенный сканер.


pilmen написал(а):


> Сейчас Windows Defender включу.


Не надо. *Система сама его выключила*, приняв за антивирусную программу SNS. Это правильное решение, не надо пытаться его "исправить".


----------



## SNS-amigo

Voldemar2007-72 написал(а):


> *SNS-amigo*, вы пробовали тестировать SNS на синтетических тестах Mini Security Test, SpyShelter Anti-Test и Comodo Leak Test .То есть которые эмитируют поведение вируса или шпиона в системе ???


В прошлом наши ребята что-то из этого тестировали. В нашем старом форуме и старых темах тут было какое-то описание.
Сейчас нет резону тестировать. Тестирование продукта давно закончено. Сейчас тестируем пользователей на "профориентацию" и "профпригодность".


----------



## pilmen

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Ставьте - *Не уведомлять - я самостоятельно слежу за антишпионской программой. *


Поставил. 



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Не надо.


Он и не включился.


----------



## SNS-amigo

pilmen написал(а):


> Он и не включился.


У нас есть тема, где мы подробно разбирали это явление. Отключает именно сама Windows.
И включает тоже она, после удаления антивирусного решения.
Кстати, вы прочли о том, что *удаление данной версии SNS только тем же файлом-инсталлятором*?

Напоминаю это на всякий случай. А то уже есть экспериментаторы *на другом сайте*, которые выносят SNS вместе с системой или точкой отката.  Ну точкой отката, это еще куда ни шло, но зачем же так изголяться, если разработчики сделали специальный безопасный деинсталлятор.


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo, Ну да раньше не так было.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Раньше можно было удалять штатными средствами удаления Windows и прочими программами для удаления. А раз могли они, то теоретически можно было сделать заточку для несанкционированного удаления. Взято из коммерческих продуктов, как в свое время и ряд других технологий, в том числе технология SysWatch.


----------



## Hulk541

pilmen написал(а):


> Где это он всё находит..


На проно-сайтах.


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> В прошлом наши ребята что-то из этого тестировали


Мой друг гонял нашего подопечного тестовыми вирусами. На какой то один он не отреагировал, вы тогда со своими наводили порядок.


----------



## Theriollaria

Hulk541 написал(а):


> На проно-сайтах.


Совсем необязательно. Ловил "баннер" с предложением обновить то ли флеш-плеер, то ли джава-машину (не помню за давностью лет). Несколько раз ломали новостной 3news из-за чего те, у кого веб-защиты не было (или была слабой), наверное получили кучу проблем. Там скрипт сунули в сайт после взлома. Опять же довольно старенькая история. Можно скачать игрушку с ломалкой или программку с кейгеном. Или просто книжку/mp3-песенку нужно скачать. На проносайтах сейчас, наверное, меньше шансов поймать зловреда. Вот лет 10-15 тому....


----------



## SNS-amigo

На настоящих коммерческих проно-сайтах (иностранных) владельцы вредоносы сами не размещают. Там вообще все по подписке и по категориям.  Клиенты мигом убегут, если хоть один вирус найдется.



Hulk541 написал(а):


> На какой то один он не отреагировал, вы тогда со своими наводили порядок.


Детектить вредоносный код, даже широкоизвестный тестовый, задача не SNS, а встроенного антивируса. А он, BD, не будь дурак, тоже знает, что это тестовый файл-имитатор, потому если и схватит, то лишь демонстративно - "На, юзер, смотри, какой я прыткий, вишь, работаю, деньги отрабатываю!" И подмигнет.


----------



## pilmen

SNS-amigo, пока что не хочу его удалять. Всё же хочется более менее разобраться с продуктом. А то если сейчас уже удалю, то будет выглядеть как у некоторых, которые пользуются продуктом 5 минут и напишут отрицательный отзыв. 



Hulk541 написал(а):


> На проно-сайтах.


Нелегальные какие то что ли? 



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Там вообще все по подписке и по категориям.


У нас тут недавно была история с одним сайтом, что многим присылали счета. Если просто кто то там что то посмотрел. Для сайта выглядело как будто контент скачивается. Как то так.


----------



## SNS-amigo

pilmen написал(а):


> Для сайта выглядело как будто контент скачивается. Как то так.


Специально заражен, точно. 
На платных сайтах (любых, даже новостных с подпиской на полную версию материала) что-то скачивается, наоборот, только после внесения оплаты и входа, как подписчик или клиент.


----------



## pilmen

SNS-amigo, уже не помню что писали. Что конкретно там было. Про заражение на сайте не было ничего, вроде. Там именно с законами как то всё запутано было. Проще сказать, что кто то захотел заработать и это сделал.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Знаете ли вы, как расшифровываются сокращения в окне "Лицензия"?*

Core — базовый компонент проактивной защиты Safe’n’Sec SysWatch, т.е. Safe’n’Sec SysWatch Core;
AV_BD — дополнительный компонент поиска вирусов, троянских программ и других вредоносных объектов (Anti-Virus BitDefender);
AV_KAV — дополнительный компонент поиска вирусов, троянских программ и других вредоносных объектов (Anti-Virus Kaspersky);
AV_CT — дополнительный компонент поиска вирусов, троянских программ и других вредоносных объектов (Anti-Virus Commtouch).

*А где же AV_FP (Anti-Virus F-Prot), много лет бывший бессменным сканером-спутником SNS?*
Сканер Commtouch — это тот же самый бывший F-Prot из FRISK, только купленный компанией Commtouch и переименованный. Но это еще не все, сама компания-покупатель Commtouch уже переименована в CYREN.


----------



## Hulk541

pilmen написал(а):


> Нелегальные какие то что ли?


А что, бывают порно-сайты легальные ? Может вам покажется странным, но они все не легальные, т.к. закон о запрете распространения порно существует практически во всех странах земного шарика.


----------



## GvU

Hulk541 написал(а):


> На проно-сайтах.


 Как то я хотел потестить один АВ, обошёл кучу порно сайтов, все руки из мозолил  но заразы так и не нашел,а игроманы сейчас на первом месте: онлайн игры где присутствую реальные деньги,воруют прокачанных героев(находил games XP и ему подобных),или посмотрите сколько стали весить игры туда,Слона можно спрятать не только вирус.


----------



## Theriollaria

Hulk541 написал(а):


> А что, бывают порно-сайты легальные ? Может вам покажется странным, но они все не легальные, т.к. закон о запрете распространения порно существует практически во всех странах земного шарика.


Материалец конечно не претендует, но может и правда: Законы о порнографии в разных странах - mm_dem - Дневники - bigmir)net
Карта оттуда. 






Если верить этому, то не так уж порнография и запрещена. Ну а порносайты есть ни что иное, как частный случай порнографии. И, небось, большинство размещено как раз в зеленой зоне.


----------



## pilmen

Hulk541, имею ввиду запрещённое порно.


----------



## machito

Заинтересовал данный продукт, решил глянуть на его работу, win 8.1 x64 embedded


----------



## GvU

Как *Safe'n'Sec SysWatch *уживается с Win 10 ?


----------



## Охотник

Voldemar2007-72 написал(а):


> Как *Safe'n'Sec SysWatch *уживается с Win 10 ?


Нормально. Его задача не уживаться, а защищать.


----------



## GvU

Спасибо *Охотник *,очень хорошо, только Win 10 у меня не ужилось ,начала бороться с XP -шкой(которая 2 система) и XP её победила, отголоски войны остались виде запуска чип диска при загрузке системы, уже и это решил,так что вернулся к спокойствию и нирване


----------



## wilsons

Возникла проблема. При игре на ok.ru компьютер виснет и идет на перезагрузку.
Запустил утилиту bluescreenview которая указала на проблему в snswfp.sys. Попытался удалить SafenSoft SysWatch, но происходит ошибка удаления.
Помогите решить проблему.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Спасибо за обращение.
1. Проблема может быть и в самой игре на ok.ru, которая хочет сделать что-то с вашим браузером и системой.
Назовите ее и дайте мне ссылку на проверку и тестирование. 

2. Если игра уж так вам важна, чем защита, то удаление SafenSoft SysWatch проведите тем же файлом, что использовался для установки. Если у вас очень старая версия, то попробуйте деинсталлировать новым установочным файлом, в который теперь вшит родной деинсталлятор. Вот этот файл в наших ресурсах - *ссылка*.
Инструкция.

3. По правилам раздела сначала надо указать некоторую информацию о системе и версии программы. Логи других программ без надобности. Ну и там все написано.


----------



## Сергій

В Skype папке keyval.db что?, у меня там еще и keyval.db-journal - его тоже удалять можно?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Сергей, это было в старой недействующей ныне рекомендации, она уже обходится. Честно говоря в скайпе удалить можно все, оставить один исполняемый файл Skype.exe и все равно он будет работать. 
Закинуть этот файл на флешку в папку Skype, а на компе удалить целиком и полностью, и он всё равно будет работать. 
Ни одна серьезная программа так не может, а Skype может.


----------



## Сергій

то есть их можно причислить к ненужным временным файлам для чистилки мусора.


----------



## SNS-amigo

db - база данных, journal - журнал...
Если логин-пароль-почта не будут забыты, то остальное можно чистить перманентно.

А чистить еще лучше и папку winsxs. Вот где барахла копится.


----------



## Сергій

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> А чистить еще лучше и папку winsxs. Вот где барахла копится.


Ну если это сделать не вовремя, то можно получить глюк. Я так понимаю, что туда постепенно собираются обновления, которые внедряются в систему после полного сбора. Хотя... если сбор и лог зачищены, то они будут не продолжаться, а начинаться с начала


----------



## SNS-amigo

Ну конечно же обработка должна вестись по дате - удалять старое и закрытое.


----------



## Сергій

У меня C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS = 33МБ, C:\WINDOWS\Setup\Seowon\Windows\winsxs = 1,5МБ
И еще мне кажется, что без этой папки унинсталл может не подчистить остатки программы после ее удаления, ведь он должен читать лог процесса установки, который мы удаляем в папке (ИМХО). Но если все проги нужны, и удаление их не планируется, то действительно, зачем валяющиеся заготовки - можно удалять


----------



## SNS-amigo

Разумеется чистка этой папки должна быть избирательно-интеллектуальной, а не бездумно-безразборной.
Макрософт сама выпустила утилиту в обновлениях еще два года назад для чистки этой папки.
Потому утилита для чистки должна основываться на разработке MS, т.к. не все это обновление получили и получат в будущем.


----------



## wilsons

SNS-amigo, Игра Сокровища Пиратов. Игра оказалась важнее, чем защита и было принято решение удалить SafenSoft SysWatch, но файла с которого производилась установка не нашлось. Был скачен новый установочный файл, при удалении с его помощью появлялась ошибка и был использован этот метод удаления Важно - Краткая инструкция при работе с SafenSoft SysWatch , но после не полного использования этого метода на пункте 4. Установить продукт заново... в процессе установки появляется ошибка


Спойлер: ошибка









, Так же после запуска некоторых программ ничего не происходит, а журнале предупреждения такого вида "Safe'n'Sec (R) Illegal load of executable successfully prevented : НАЗВАНИЕ_ПРОГРАММЫ.EXE".


----------



## Сергій

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Разумеется чистка этой папки должна быть избирательно-интеллектуальной, а не бездумно-безразборной.
> Макрософт сама выпустила утилиту в обновлениях еще два года назад для чистки этой папки.
> Потому утилита для чистки должна основываться на разработке MS, т.к. не все это обновление получили и получат в будущем.


А я ж вчера ее удалил. Так весело было, столько новых впечатлений... я такого еще не видел. Словом пришлось винду переустанавливать. 2 длл-ки не хотели удаляться, но я заставил. А когда заметил, что системные проги не включаются, то установил проводник... а в нем... оформление папок "значки", но без значков (пустые иконки) только пдписи, при чем не поймешь, кто из них папка, а кто - файл. Не открываются (только своими программами с диска С). Кому интересно - попробуйте, рекомендую. А кому не интересно = не рекомендую тупо удалять C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS и C:\WINDOWS\Setup\Seowon\Windows\winsxs (только зная что делаешь)


----------



## SNS-amigo

wilsons, вы так и назвали какая версия была установлена, ОС и пр. параметры.
В логе блюскринвью у вас была указана версия 3.6.1.15. Да неужели такая старая? Откуда качали?


wilsons написал(а):


> после не полного использования этого метода на пункте 4. Установить продукт заново...


После sns-cleanup компьютер нужно было перезагрузить, а потом попытаться установить продукт с последующим удалением.



wilsons написал(а):


> Игра Сокровища Пиратов


wilsons, еще здесь ее открыл http://my.mail.ru/apps/711108
Работает, не вырубается.


----------



## wilsons

SNS-amigo, ОС Windows 7 Максимальная SP1 x86. версия ПО 3.6.1.15. Откуда качалась такая версия не скажу, компьютер соседский, а меня попросили помочь. После применения sns-cleanup как и указано в инструкции была сделана перезагрузка. После перезагрузки были удалены папки, но не удалялся файл SnSShEx.dll из директории C:\Program Files\SafenSoft\SysWatch (забыл упомянуть об этом в прошлый раз).
Возможно восстановить нормальную работу системы без переустановки ОС?


----------



## SNS-amigo

wilsons написал(а):


> но не удалялся файл SnSShEx.dll


И не один, видимо, а вся папка. Думаю, что это излишек старой версии, от которой ушли уже пять лет назад. Да и твик был для x64 системы версии 3.10. 
Ждите, занимаюсь вашим вопросом.


----------



## Охотник

wilsons, SNS-amigo, мы дома играем. 
Проверил - с новой версией SNS проблем нет. Рулит. Флешплеер только обновлять надо.


----------



## GvU

Safe’n’Sec SysWatch
не могу скачать ? эта проблема у сайта Safe’n’Sec ?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Voldemar2007-72, через час все будет, на сайте профилактика.
Дам ссылку на яндекс-диск (мой).


----------



## Охотник

Voldemar2007-72,
SNS-amigo, просил передать Вам ссылку на его Яндекс-диск. Он задерживается. Позже заменит в ресурсах старую на новую.

Дистрибутив: SafenSoft_SysWatch.msi (версия 3.10 Personal)


----------



## SNS-amigo

Менять ссылку ресурса не стал. 
Добавил ссылку на яндекс-диск, а справочные руководства и так находятся на SafeZone.


----------



## GvU

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Менять ссылку ресурса не стал.


 И обновления не устанавливаются из за проблем на сайте ?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Voldemar2007-72 написал(а):


> из за проблем на сайте ?


Да, конечно. Сервер зарубежный упал. Обновления и не нужны. Можно годами работать без обновлений.
А для проверки флешек есть сторонние утилиты и MCShield.


----------



## GvU

Спасибо, MCShield уже пользуюсь, почему то мало кто предлагает MCShield.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Voldemar2007-72, в MCS можно в настройках отключить первичные уведомления и сделать так, чтобы не надоедал, а делал работу молча. Xотя у такого режима тоже найдутся сторонники, которым нравится все видеть, что делает программа. Также можно в контекстном меню отключить просмотр в любой момент, например, если срочно нужно извлечь флешку, а он не дает. Также есть одна небольшая недоработка, но об этом как-нибудь сам сообщу разработчикам.


----------



## Охотник

Я поставил SafenSoft SW с год назад на несколько компов, работающих без интернета, до сих пор работает. Ни с флешками, ни с вирусами проблем нет. Как то раз звали - была проблема другого характера, при включении комп выключался - порт юсб выломали, подправил, заложил пенопластом и шурует дальше.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Voldemar2007-72 написал(а):


> И обновления не устанавливаются из за проблем на сайте ?



Для получения обновлений нужно изменить в настройках обновлений адрес источника обновлений. 

Подробнее описал в *новой теме*.


----------



## Охотник

Все теперь работает. Пора заняться обновлением.
Значок стабилен - подтверждаю.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Ресурс Safe’n’Sec SysWatch 3.11 обновлен.*
Ссылка на закачку версии 3.11 обновлена.
Добавлена альтернативная ссылка на закачку версии 3.11 с моего Яндекс-диска.
Эта 3.11 версия неPersonal, но вполне может использоваться персональными пользователями с ключом, указанным в ресурсе.


----------



## Охотник

Обновил ПК, на которые ставил, завтра еще один доделаю - не успел.
Никаких проблем не заметил. Пользователи довольны работой. Жалоб на вирусы нет. К инету уже подключились кстати. Так что поменял адреса для обнов и понеслось.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Охотник написал(а):


> Так что поменял адреса для обнов и понеслось.


Ну и славненько.


----------



## machito

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Вредоносный файл размещается внутри эл.письма, замаскированного под неоплаченный счёт, уведомление о доставке, и т.п. Когда жертва скачает и запустит такой файл, то он связывается с сервером управления и получает команду на загрузку вредоноса Ransom32.


Такие документы приходят в формате pdf либо doc, скачивать их не обязательно, размер думаю так же видно будет что превышает обычное письмо.
Ну а если скачивать и "тыкать" на все приходящие письма то и винить не кого.


----------



## SNS-amigo

machito написал(а):


> приходят в формате pdf либо doc


----------



## machito

SNS-amigo, но размер таких файлов значительно и заметно больше, чем обычный текстовый, или я не прав?


----------



## SNS-amigo

machito, В теме *про Malware *не раз рассказывалось об атаках, в которых вложения имели разный размер, включали в себя разные вредоносы, включая троян-загрузчик, скрипт, червь и пр. пр.
Использование крупных exe-вредоносов во вложениях - было популярно лет 10 назад.


----------



## SNS-amigo

machito, Вот, как по заказу еще один *подробнейший материал* о том, что бывает во вложениях e-mail и почему большинство людей всё-таки беспечно открывают его. 
Может быть они надеются на свой антивирус, который по их мнению "лучший" в мире, а может на своего сисадмина, который использует хотя и многократно кракнутый, но по его "авторитетному" мнению "самый лучший" и "передовой" антивирусный продукт, а генеральный директор не считает нужным тратиться на антивирусную защиту своего предприятия, т.к. заинтересован только в увеличении собственных доходов...


----------



## SNS-amigo

Как удалить SafenSoft (Safe'n'Sec) SysWatch версии 3.11 и новее:
- по собственному желанию;
- в случае критического сбоя.

1. Запустите загруженный *с ресурса* инсталляционный файл.
2. Выберите опцию "Удалить" и следуйте указаниям программы.
3. По окончании процедуры удаления перезагрузите ПК.

Галерея скриншотов процедуры удаления (миниатюры кликабельны)




 


 


 








В целях защиты и для предотвращения манипуляций (ручных и вредоносных) в версии 3.11, вышедшей ещё летом 2015 года, реализовано специальное защищенное удаление.

Конечно, использовать штатный Windows-ный или альтернативный деинсталлятор (например, CCleaner) никто не запрещает, но свой встроенный в дистрибутив SNS-деинсталлятор сработает гораздо корректнее и удалит программу даже тогда, когда в системе критический сбой, появляются ошибки в работе или программа не работает.

Использование альтернативных деинсталляторов программ (например, Revo Uninstaller), имеющих функцию принудительного удаления и некорректно удаляющих даже классические антивирусные программы (например, avast или AVG), вряд ли будет полезным для вашей системы. Скорее всего накосячит и придется переустанавливать систему.

Источники:
Важно - Краткая инструкция при работе с SafenSoft SysWatch
Safe’n’Sec SysWatch
Справка Safe’n’Sec SysWatch


----------



## SNS-amigo

Дополнение к посту #9 (составлено по запросам пользователей)

*Microsoft .NET Framework 4.6 *(входит в состав Windows 10, можно установить в Windows 8.1, 8, 7 SP1, Vista SP2)
веб-установщик (установка онлайн)
дистрибутив (установка оффлайн)

*Оценочные ресурсы Microsoft Office *(на 30-60 дней)

Office 2013 Professional Plus
загрузка после регистрации

Office 365 ProPlus
загрузка после регистрации


----------



## SNS-amigo

*В новой версии 3.11.2104.294 имеется важное изменение!*

По просьбам пользователей, участников *тестирования продукта* в прошлые годы, реализована опция включения/отключения сбора защитного профиля.

Она называется:
по-английски "Enabling the collection profile after installation"
по-русски "Включить сбор профиля после установки"

Также отключается опция немедленной настройки и обновления программы, если сбор профиля бы отключен на этапе установки.
Это позволило начать работу защиты SafenSoft SysWatch сразу после установки.






Но, разумеется, для защиты вашей системы и ваших файлов, защитный профиль создавать всё же нужно. Для этого выберите время, когда не будете использовать компьютер, например, во время приема пищи, занятия физкультурой или вечерней прогулки, и запустите создание профиля.

Не ленитесь выделить на это время, тогда ваши файлы будут защищены и не пострадают даже после изощренной атаки самых современных вредоносов и шифровальщиков-вымогателей вместе взятых.

Изучайте *Справку*. 
...


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Белый список сертификатов*

В связи с растущей для каждого пользователя угрозой самых изощрённых атак вредоносов и кибер-преступников всех мастей и уровня проф-хак-подготовки, я рекомендую Вам активнее использовать *Белый список сертификатов (БСС).




 
*
Большинство из них были недавно обновлены и будут действовать еще несколько лет.
Не упустите эту возможность дополнительной защиты вашей системы и файлов.
*Включайте БСС. Не пожалеете! 
*
Добраться до него легко и просто как из самой программы, так и из контекстного меню значка в трее.

Выберите раздел "Политика контроля" и там вкладку "Сертификаты" -> поставьте галочку на "Включить белый список сертификатов".

*Удачи Вам, чистой системы и целых файлов!*


----------



## Hulk541

SNS-amigo, Привет, доброго здравия !
А у меня прблемка. Удалил старую версию банально через " Программы и компоненты " скачал по твоей ссылке новую версию, а она не хочет становиться ( скрин прилагаю ).


----------



## SNS-amigo

Hulk541 написал(а):


> Удалил старую версию банально через " Программы и компоненты "


А вот ее то как раз надо было удалять своим дистрибутивом. Инструкция. 
Еще не поздно.
Вот предыдущая версия:
http://safezone.cc/resources/safensec-syswatch.163/download?version=588


----------



## Hulk541

SNS-amigo, Теперь и старая версия не устанавливается. Да и вообще. ни одно ПО. не вошедшее в ранее созданный SnS профиль не устанавливается. Прогнал sfc /scannow - отлично, попробовал запустить фиксик по проблемам с Windows Installer - не запускается, отказ в доступе. Зашёл в безопасность фиксика - владелец я, с правами админа, всё как положено. Но в списке висит профиль от SnS ( V.I.P.O ). А где и как его удалить не пойму. Поисковик и поиск в реестре ничего не находят.
Logfile.rar — RGhost — файлообменник


----------



## Severnyj

Драйвер скорее всего висит запущенным и скрытым, я когда-то выбивал его с помощью наших утилит, но Амиго наверное подскажет более гуманный способ


----------



## Hulk541

Вот. забыл...
Скриншот
SNS-amigo, Severnyj, Драйвер удалил, перезагрузился - *ничего* не изменилось


----------



## SNS-amigo

Hulk541, ничего не вижу на скриншоте.
Выделите активное окно, с которого хотите сделать скриншот.
Нажмите комбинацию клавиш Alt+PrintScreen.
Откройте Paint и вставьте из буфера обмена снимок активного она.
Сохраните и прикрепите. Или лучше залейте на savepic.ru.


----------



## Hulk541

SNS-amigo, А так...


----------



## SNS-amigo

Увидел. Но это ни о чем мне не говорит. Что за файл, где расположен?
Какая ОС, разрядность? Как раньше - *Windows 7 Home Basic х86 ? Или другая?*

Ага, оказывается я пропустил один пост про "профиль от SnS".
Вы делаете много лишних манипуляций: sfc /scannow, фикс инсталлер MS, заход в безопасность - всё это ненужно и неинтересно.
А вот навредить самоё себе - да, уже навредили. Теперь у вас из-за фиксика не будут точки восстановления работать.
Прямо комедия «Горе от ума».

Назад.
Пост №2 - скачать дистрибутив предыдущей версии, провести зачистку им же.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Hulk541*


----------



## Hulk541

Действительно комедия.
Да ОС та, что указанна вами. Фиксик, как и впрочем любое ПО не вошедшие в созданный старой версией SnS профиль не устанавливается и не запускается ( на примере попытки установить ТимВивер, см.скрин ). А точек восстановления ( отката ) у меня нет и вообще. этот трипер бесполезный у меня отключён. Когда надо создаю образ для восстановления на внешнем носителе или восстанавливаюсь обновлением. а попросту, стараюсь не гадить.
Вопрос в том как удалить полностью не исчезнувший при деинсталляции профиль V.I.P.O. и его следы.

SNS-amigo,


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> скачать дистрибутив предыдущей версии, провести зачистку им же.


Да в том то и дело, что даже после слияния sns-cleanup.reg и перезагрузки со старой версией, данной вами в посте 2, происходит то же самое.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Я всегда говорю: точки восстановления должны быть. Хотя бы одна последняя. Это системная активная функция.


Hulk541 написал(а):


> Вопрос в том как удалить полностью не исчезнувший при деинсталляции профиль V.I.P.O. и его следы.


Профиль V.I.P.O. всегда нужно удалять вручную. Он скорее относится к файлам пользователя, а не к программе. Активных (запущенных в системе) драйверов там не должно быть. Если только складированные.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Раз точек отката нет, то:

1. Перезагрузить компьютер через меню Пуск - Завершение работы в Safe Mode (F8 или F4 в зависимости от платы или устройства).
2. Удалить вручную все папки SNS из указанных директорий:
...C:\Users\user_name\AppData\Roaming\sns
...C:\Users\user_name\AppData\Roaming\bitdefender
...C:\ProgramData\S.N.Safe&Software\Safe'n'Sec
...C:\Program Files (x86)\SafenSoft\SysWatch - для x64 систем
...C:\Program Files\SafenSoft\SysWatch
3. Потом, находясь в том же Safe Mode, поискать одноименные папки и файлы в директории WinSxS и также удалить, если они там будут найдены.
Перезагрузить ПК в нормальном режиме.


Hulk541 написал(а):


> Фиксик, как и впрочем любое ПО не вошедшие в созданный старой версией SnS профиль не устанавливается и не запускается


Я имел ввиду не фиксик, а предыдущий дистрибутив, запустив который можно выбрать опцию "Удалить".
Скачать: http://safezone.cc/resources/safensec-syswatch.163/download?version=588
*Это делали или нет? Никак не могу добиться от Вас этого. И ответа не слышу. 
В Safe Mode попробуйте запустить его, если в нормальном нейдёт. *


----------



## Hulk541

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Это делали или нет? Никак не могу добиться от Вас этого. И ответа не слышу.


Вот и я не могу понять, я что, не по русски пишу ?! Пробую ставить старую версию, скачанную по вашей ссылке, всё то же самое, ну не ставится она.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Hulk541 написал(а):


> Пробую ставить старую версию, скачанную по вашей ссылке, всё то же самое, ну не ставится она.


Не надо ставить, там надо выбрать опцию "Удалить".
Если вообще файл не запускается, то зайдите в Safe Mode и там этот файл запустите для удаления.


----------



## Hulk541

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Не надо ставить, там надо выбрать опцию "Удалить"


В том то и дело, что до этого и не доходит, идёт откат.
Завтра попробую в безопасном режиме.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Ностальгия:
Была у нас такая игра: Носорог бегает по полю и уничтожает вирусы и другие вредоносы.
Скачать: Игра


----------



## Hulk541

SNS-amigo, Извиняюсь что так долго молчал.
Проблему установки новой версии после старой решить так и не удалось. Переустановил всю ОС, т.к. решил с чистого листа перейти на W.10. Перешёл, привыкаю.
Вопрос, совместимость SnSPersonal с десяткой проверена. Где скачать последнюю версию. На сайте производителя вообще исчезло упоминание о домашней версии продукта Проактивная защита компьютера от вредоносных программ, защита банкоматов, защита информации от утечки.
Это она Safe’n’Sec SysWatch 4.0.0.23 скачать бесплатно - Проактивная защита: HIPS, песочницы - Comss, последняя ?!


----------



## SNS-amigo

Hulk541, 
Предпоследняя здесь. Последнюю не давал. 
Сообщение о 4.0.75 разместил 21 октября здесь. 
Не опубликовал её по причине — пост №105.
Нечего больше добавить. Вот такие вот у нас дела. 
Меня тут тоже нет, только голограмма и автоответчик.


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Меня тут тоже нет, только голограмма и автоответчик


Я вот так и знал.. А поговорить


----------

